# MADRID TODAY - MONOGRAPH OF ONE OF THE MOST IMPORTANT CITIES OF EUROPE



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*This is a monograph of Madrid, one of the great cities of Europe. It will not be a collection of beautiful photographs, will be a radiograph of what is good and bad, beautiful and ugly, modern and antique ... Normally in a living city of the XXI century, full of flaws and virtues, very liveable some days and unlivable as many days.

INDEX

D=Distric, N= Neighborhood number

2) Sunrise in Madrid
3) Princesa street
4) Serrano street, from Independencia square to Embassy of United States of america (Diego de León street)
5) Lavapiés neighborhood (into neighborhood of Embajadores)
6) AZCA Financial District
7) Paseo de Recoletos avenue
8) Gran Via avenue, from Alcalá street to Montera street
9) Chueca neighborhood (into neighborhood of Justicia)
10) New neighborhood of Las Tablas (into neighborhood of Valverde)
11) Puente de Vallecas district
12) Goya street
13) Hippodrome of La Zarzuela
14) Gran Via avenue, from Montera street to Callao square
15) Los Jerónimos neighborhood (D: 03 - Retiro, N: 35)
16) Argüelles neighborhood (D: 09 - Moncloa-Aravaca, N: 92)
17) Sorolla Museum
20) Almagro neighborhood (D: 07 - Chamberí, N: 74)
24) El Pardo neighborhood (D: 08 - Fuencarral-El Pardo, N: 81)
25) "Muros" - Urban Art Space, Tabacalera Old Building - Embajadores Square
26) Bravo Murillo street, from Quevedo square to Cuatro Caminos square
27) Campus of the multinational Spanish oil company "REPSOL", Méndez Álvaro street
29) Corralejos neighborhood (D: 21 - Barajas, N: 215)
30) Universidad neighborhood (D: 01 - Centro, N: 15)
32) BBVA Bank City, Las Tablas neighborhood
36) Air Museum, Cuatro Vientos aerodrome, Cuatro Vientos neighborhood
37) Palacio neighborhood (D: 01 - Centro, N: 11)
38) Senate of Spain, Palacio neighborhood
39) Velázquez street, from Alcalá street to María de Molina street
40) Oeste (West) Park
41) Hispanoamérica neighborhood (D: 05 - Chamartín, N: 54)
42) Cibeles Square
43) New neighborhood of Sanchinarro
44) El Viso neighborhood (D: 05 - Chamartín, N: 51)
45) Gran Via avenue, from Callao square to España square
46) Museum of the Americas
47) The Rastro (Flea market)
48) Neighborhood of Embajadores (D: 01 - Centro, N: 12)
49) Neighborhood of Cortes (D: 01 - Centro, N: 13)
50) Neighborhood of Imperial (D: 02 - Arganzuela, N: 21)
51) Príncipe de Vergara street, from Alcalá street to Diego de León street
52) Castillejos (D: 06 - Tetuán, N: 63)Neighborhood
53) Miscillany of Paseo de la Castellana avenue
54) MAN - National Archaeological Museum (I)
55) MAN - National Archaeological Museum (II)
56) La Chopera (D: 02 - Arganzuela, N: 22)Neighborhood
57) Piovera Neighborhood (D: 16 - Hortaleza, N: 162)
58) Arapiles Neighborhood (D: 07 - Chamberí, N: 72)
59) Príncipe de Vergara street, from Diego de León street to Cataluña square
60) Justicia Neighborhood (I) (D: 01 - Centro, N: 14)
61) Justicia Neighborhood (II) (D: 01 - Centro, N: 14)
62) Ciudad Universitaria Neighborhood (D: 09 - Moncloa-Aravaca, N: 93)
65) San Isidro Neighborhood (D: 11 - Carabanchel, N: 113)
66) Sol Neighborhood (D: 01 - Centro, N: 16)
67) Ibiza Neighborhood (D: 03 - Retiro, N: 34)
68) Valverde Neighborhood (D: 08 - Fuencarral-El Pardo, N: 86)
69) Major Museums - 1) Museo Nacional Centro de Arte Reina Sofia - MNCARS - A) The continent
70) Major Museums - 1) Museo Nacional Centro de Arte Reina Sofia - MNCARS - B) The content
71) Life
72) Pacífico Neighborhood (D: 03 - Retiro, N: 31)
73) Castellana Neighborhood (D: 04 - Barrio de Salamanca, N: 46)
74) La Guindalera Neighborhood (D: 04 - Barrio de Salamanca, N: 44)
75) Buen Retiro Park (I)
76) Buen Retiro Park (II)
77) Castilla Neighborhood (D: 05 - Chamartín, N: 56)
78) Spring
79) Trafalgar Neighborhood (D: 07 - Chamberí, N: 73)
82) Congress of Deputies of Spain, Cortes neighborhood
83) Niño Jesús (Christ Child) Neighborhood (D: 03 - Retiro, N: 36)
84) La Caja Mágica (The Magic Box)
85) Concepción Neighborhood (D: 15 - Ciudad Lineal, N: 154)
86) Major Museums - 2) Museo Thyssen Bornemisza - A) The continent
87) Major Museums - 2) Museo Thyssen Bornemisza - B) The content
88) El Pilar Neighborhood (D: 08 - Fuencarral-El Pardo, N: 84)
89) Paseo del Prado avenue
91) Royal Botanical Garden
93) Cuatro Caminos Neighborhood (D: 06 - Tetuán, N: 62)
94) Ríos Rosas Neighborhood (D: 07 - Chamberí, N: 75)
95) El Goloso Neighborhood (D: 08 - Fuencarral-El Pardo, N: 88)
96) Love
97) Mirasierra Neighborhood (D: 08 - Fuencarral-El Pardo, N: 87)
98) Horcajo Neighborhood (D: 14 - Moratalaz, N: 142)
99) San Pascual Neighborhood (D: 15 - Ciudad Lineal, N: 155)
100) Royal Palace (A)
101) Royal Palace (B)
102) Royal Palace (C)
103) Royal Palace, appendix (D)
104) Vallehermoso Neighborhood (D: 07 - Chamberí, N: 76)
105) Royal Astronomical Observatory
106) Atocha Neighborhood (D: 02 - Arganzuela, N: 27)
107) Casco Histórico de Barajas Neighborhood (D: 21 - Barajas, N: 213)
108) Timón Neighborhood (D: 21 - Barajas, N: 214)
109) Aeropuerto Neighborhood 1 (D: 21 - Barajas, N: 212)
110) Aeropuerto Neighborhood 2 (D: 21 - Barajas, N: 212)
111) Aeropuerto Neighborhood 3 (D: 21 - Barajas, N: 212)
112) José Gutiérrez Abascal street 
113) Some temples of Madrid 
114) Vicente Calderón Stadium
115) Prosperidad Neighborhood (D: 05 - Chamartín N: 52)
116) Lista Neighborhood (D: 04 - Barrio de Salamanca, N: 45)
117) Preciados Street
118) Mayor Square
119) Callao Square
120) Ciudad Jardín Neighborhood (D: 05 - Chamartín N: 53)
121) A celebration
122) Casa de Campo Neighborhood 1 (D: 09 - Moncloa-Aravaca N: 91)
123) Casa de Campo Neighborhood 2 (D: 09 - Moncloa-Aravaca N: 91)
124) Valdemarín Neighborhood (D: 09 - Moncloa-Aravaca N: 95)
125) María de Molina Street
126) Delicias Neighborhood 1 (D: 02 - Arganzuela N: 25)
127) Delicias Neighborhood 2 (D: 02 - Arganzuela N: 25)
128) Legazpi Neighborhood (D: 02 - Arganzuela N: 24)
129) Enrique Tierno Galván Park
132) Summer
133) Alameda de Osuna Neighborhood (D: 21 - Barajas N: 211) and El Capricho Park
134) La Paz Neighborhood (D: 08 - Fuencarral-El Pardo N: 85)
135) Príncipe Pío Hub
136) Fuentelarreina Neighborhood (D: 08 - Fuencarral-El Pardo N: 82)
137) Alcalá Street, from Puerta del Sol Square to Independencia Square (Alcalá's Gate)
138) Carrera de San Jerónimo Street
139) Cercanías Madrid (Commuter railway system)
140) Puerta del Sol Square
141) Almenara Neighborhood (D: 06 - Tetuán N: 64)
142) Alcalá Street, from Independencia Square (Alcalá's Gate) to intersection with Goya Street
143) Juan Carlos I Park
144) The jewels of family (Madrid surroundings)
145) Madrid Metro
146) Major Museums - 3) The Prado Museum - A) The continent
147) Major Museums - 3) The Prado Museum - B) The content (1)
148) Major Museums - 3) The Prado Museum - B) The content (2)
149) Casón del Buen Retiro and Salón de Reinos (The Prado Museum)
150) San Bernardo Street
151) Advertising on the streets
152) Campo de las Naciones (Field of the Nations)
153) Lázaro Galdiano Museum
154) España (Spain) Square
155) Antonio Palacios works (1)
156) Antonio Palacios works (2)
159) Theatre of the Zarzuela
160) Gaztambide Neighborhood (D: 07 - Chamberí N: 71)
161) Valdezarza Neighborhood (D: 09 - Moncloa-Aravaca N: 94)
163) Oriente Square
165) Las Rosas (The Roses) Neighborhood (D: 20 - San Blás N: 205)
166) Pablo Ruíz Picasso Square (AZCA)
167) Matadero (1) - Central de Diseño
168) Villa de París Square
170) Matadero (2) - Cineteca
171) Emperador Carlos V Square (Atocha)
172) Alfonso XII Street
173) The Angel and Santa Ana Squares
175) Cerralbo Museum
176) Concha Espina Street
177) Mayor (Major) Street
178) Orense Street
179) Neighborhood and Park of Fuente del Berro (D: 04 - Salamanca N: 43)
180) Neighborhood of Goya (D: 04 - Salamanca N: 42)
181) General Perón Avenue
182) National Museum of Romanticism
183) Square of Cuzco
184) Neighborhood of Puerta del Ángel (Angel's Gate) (D: 10 - Latina N: 102)
185) Chamartín Railway Station
186) Neighborhood of Cuatro Vientos (D: 10 - Latina N: 106)
187) Some theatres
188) Pictures as postcards
190) Neighborhood of Malasaña (into Neighborhood of Universidad)
191) Arenal Street
192) América Avenue
195) National Museum of Natural Sciences
196) Those large cinemas of Gran Vía Avenue (Splendour in the grass)
197) Lagasca Street
198) ABC Museum
199) Parque de Atracciones (Amusement Park)
200) Moreto Street and adjacent streets
201) Alfonso XI Street and adjacent streets
202) Felipe IV Street, La Lealtad Square and Ruíz de Alarcón Street
203) Rocódromos (Climbing walls)
204) Paseo de la Castellana Avenue (1)
205) Children
206) Paseo de la Castellana Avenue (2)
207) Heat
208) Paseo de la Castellana Avenue (3)
209) Menéndez Pelayo Avenue
210) Boulevards (1) Génova Street
211) Boulevards (2) Sagasta Street
212) Rain
213) Boulevards (3) Carranza Street
214) Neighborhood of the Austrias
215) Boulevards (4) Alberto Aguilera Street
216) Paseo del Pintor Rosales Street
217) Paseo de Eduardo Dato Street
218) Autumn
219) The most famous and best considered hotels
220) New neighborhood of Valdebebas
222) City live (by Sergio Escalante del Valle)
223) Cea Bermúdez Street
224) Neighborhood of Berruguete (D: 06 - Tetuán N: 66)
225) CaixaForum Madrid
226) Department stores (1)
227) Department stores (2)
228) Fuencarral Street
229) Hortaleza Street
230) Medialab-Prado
231) Atocha Street
232) Distrito Telefónica
233) City live (by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!)
234) Miguel Ángel Street
235) Casino de Madrid
236) Espacio Fundación Telefónica-Telefonica Museum
237) Madrid Cable Car
239) The Rondas (1), Ronda de Atocha and Ronda de Valencia
240) The Rondas (2), Ronda de Toledo and Ronda de Segovia
241) Statuary in Madrid
242) Architecture and Baroque art in Madrid
243) Neighborhood of Peñagrande (D: 08 - Fuencarral-El Pardo N: 83)
244) Walking through the 21st century
245) The Cavas - The Cava Alta, the Cava Baja, of Cuchilleros and the Cava de San Miguel Streets
246) New neighborhood of Montecarmelo
247) City live (by José Miguel)
252) Water
253) Medieval Madrid
254) Paseo de Ronda - (1) Pedro Bosch Street
255) Paseo de Ronda - (2) Doctor Esquerdo Street
256) Paseo de Ronda - (3) Francisco Silvela Street
257) Paseo de Ronda - (4) Joaquín Costa Street
258) New neighborhood of Ensanche de Vallecas
259) Paseo de Ronda - (5) Raimundo Fernández Villaverde Street
260) Paseo de Ronda - (6) Reina Victoria Avenue
261) M-30 orbital motorway
262) M-40 orbital motorway
263) Manzanares River
264) Naval Museum
265) Canalejas Square
267) M-45 and M-50 orbital motorways
269) Square of Cánovas del Castillo (Neptuno Square)
270) Jorge Juan Street
271) José Ortega y Gasset Street
275) The geography around
276) La Estrella (The Star) Neighborhood (D: 03 - Retiro, N: 33)
277) Matadero (3) - Naves del Español
278) City live (by Wendy Rauw)
279) City under the rain
280) Infanta Isabel and Reina María Cristina Streets
281) MUNA - National Museum of Anthropology
282) Moncloa
283) Cities of the Metropolitan Area - 1) Móstoles
284) Neighborhood of El Plantío (D: 09 - Moncloa-Aravaca N: 96)
285) Santo Domingo Square
286) Las Descalzas and San Martín Squares
287) Small Squares
288) Neighborhood of Aravaca (D: 09 - Moncloa-Aravaca N: 97)
289) Colón Square
290) Isabel II Square (Ópera Square)
291) Cities of the Metropolitan Area - 2) Alcalá de Henares
292) Toledo Street
293) Neighborhood of the Letters
294) Frogs' Market, Neighborhood of the Letters
295) Cuzco (Cusco) Square
296) Neighborhood of Nueva España(D: 05 - Chamartín N: 56)
297) Independencia Square (Gate of Alcala)
298) Emilio Castelar Square
299) The painter Antonio Lopez
300) Atocha railway station, The night and the day by Antonio Lopez
301) Segovia Street
302) City live (by Marta Ribeiro)
303) Of yesterday and of today
304) Cities of the Metropolitan Area - 3) Fuenlabrada
305) Teatro Real (Royal Theatre)
306) Serrano street, from Embassy of United States of america (Diego de León street) to the confluence with príncipe de Vergara Street (4)
307) Centre of expression and innovation of new technologies "Cathedral of New Technologies"
308) Lake of Casa de Campo Park
309) From above
310) Madrid Metro - Line 7
311) Longoria Palace (SGAE)
312) Graffiti artist Okuda San Miguel (OKUDART)
313) Winter
314) Madrid Metro - Line 9
315) Madrid Metro - Line 4
316) TRIBALL
317) Christmas
318) Red (network) of San Luis
320) The Platería de Martínez Square
321) Royal Academy of Fine Arts of San Fernando
322) Bravo Murillo Street from Cuatro Caminos Square to Castilla Square
323) Madrid Metro - Line 3
324) Santa Engracia Street
325) Arco de la Victoria Avenue
326) San Silvestre Vallecana
327) New year's Eve
328) Puerta de Hierro Avenue
329) General Martínez Campos Street
330) Madrid Metro - Line 6 (1)
331) Madrid Metro - Line 6 (2)
332) Juan Bravo Street
333) Madrid Metro - Line 8
334) Places of other times
335) Streets of Sevilla, Cedaceros, Peligros ...
336) Madrid Metro - Line 2
338) Las Ventas bullring
339) Cities of the Metropolitan Area - 4) Leganés
340) Matadero (4) - Casa del Lector (Reader's House)
341) O'Donnell Street
342) Quinta de los Molinos Park
343) City live (by Rubén Pérez Eugercios)
344) Madrid Metro - Line 10 (1)
345) Madrid Metro - Line 10 (2)
346) Snow
347) Unique buildings of the first half of the twentieth century
348) Paseo de La Florida Avenue
349) Madrid Metro - Line 5 (1)
351) Madrid Metro - Line 5 (2)
352) Dehesa de la Villa Park
353) Barquillo Street
354) Some others temples
355) Vázquez de Mella Square
356) Madrid Metro - Line 1 (1)
357) Arturo Soria Street
358) Madrid Metro - Line 1 (2)
359) Unique buildings of the second half of the nineteenth century
360) Ciudad de Barcelona Avenue
361) Urban sculpture in Madrid (by Javier)
362) Monte of El Pardo
363) Cities of the Metropolitan Area - 5) Getafe
364) Warner Attractions Park
365) City in square format
366) Notable buildings of all times
367) Madrid Metro - Line 12 (1)
368) Madrid Metro - Line 12 (2)
369) Cities of the Metropolitan Area - 6) Alcorcón
371) Golden Mile
374) New urban centre of Valdebebas
375) Lima Square
376) Madrid Metro - Line 11 and R (Ramal)
377) City live (by luisephoto)
378) Cities of the Metropolitan Area - 7) Torrejón de Ardoz
379) More unique buildings of the first half of the twentieth century
380) Bailén Street
381) Madrid Cercanías - Line C-1
382) Garden of Las Vistillas
383) Madrid Río Park
384) Madrid Metro Ligero - Line ML-1
385) Avenue of Portugal
386) Cities of the Metropolitan Area - 8) Parla
387) Madrid Cercanías - Line C-2 (1)
388) Madrid Cercanías - Line C-2 (2)
389) Las Huertas Street
390) Neighborhood of Pradolongo (D: 12 - Usera N: 127)
391) Madrid Cercanías - Line C-3 (1)
392) Madrid Cercanías - Line C-3 (2)
393) Las Salesas Neighborhood
394) Almagro Street
395) Neighborhood of Bellas Vistas (D: 06 - Tetuán N: 61)
396) Neighborhood of Valdefuentes (D: 16 - Hortaleza N: 166)
397) Neighborhood of Costillares (D: 15 - Ciudad Lineal N: 159)
398) Madrid Cercanías - Line C-4 (1)
399) Madrid Cercanías - Line C-4 (2)
400) Madrid Cercanías - Line C-5 (1)
401) Women
402) Bilbao
403) Madrid Cercanías - Line C-5 (2)
404) Goya
405) Madrid è quadrata(Madrid is square)
406) Matadero (5) - Invernadero (Greenhouse)
408) Madrid Cercanías - Line C-7 (1)
409) Madrid Cercanías - Line C-7 (2)
410) Madrid Cercanías - Line C-7 (3)
411) Neighborhood of Numancia (D: 13 - Puente de Vallecas N: 136)
412) Velázquez street, from María de Molina street to Doctor Arce Avenue (end)
413) Carmen area
414) Avant services
415) Men and women, spring
416) Madrid Cercanías - Line C-8
417) Madrid Cercanías - Line C-9
418) Markets of Madrid
419) Cities of the Metropolitan Area - 9) Alcobendas
420) National Museum of Decorative Arts
421) La Neomudéjar (Leading Arts Center and International Artistic Residence)
423) Stairs
424) Tribunal
426) Curious museums of Madrid and its Metropolitan Area
427) Public hospitals of Madrid
428) Monasteries and convents of Madrid and the Metropolitan Area of Madrid
430) Perspectives
431) Paseo de las Delicias Street
432) By horse
433) Moncloa Hub
434) Plaza de Castilla (Castilla Square) Hub
435) Neighborhood of Atalaya (D: 15 - Ciudad Lineal N: 158)
436) Avenida de América (America Avenue) Hub
437) Neighborhood of Ventas (D: 15 - Ciudad Lineal, N: 151)
439) Neighborhood of La Colina (D: 15 - Ciudad Lineal, N: 157)
440) Wanda Metropolitano Stadium
441) January
442) The charming villages around Madrid
443) Early morning
444) More statuary in Madrid
445) City in square format (2)
446) Equitativa Palace
447) Montera Street
448) Claudio Coello Street
449) City live (by Caty)
450) Sabatini Gardens
451) 360º from the terrace of The Circulo de Bellas Artes building
452) Secret gardens
453) Gates
454) Classical Fountains (1)
455) Classical Fountains (2)
456) Universities of Madrid, Complutense University
457) Universities of Madrid, Alcalá University (Alcala de Henares)
458) Universities of Madrid, Autonomous University UAM
459) Parks of Metropolitan Area de Madrid
460) Some small cities in the Metropolitan Area - 1) Aranjuez
461) Some small cities in the Metropolitan Area - 2) Tres Cantos
462) May
463) Some small cities in the Metropolitan Area - 3) Boadilla del Monte
464) Some small cities in the Metropolitan Area - 4) Las Rozas de Madrid
465) Madrid's Districts - 07> Chamberí
466) Some small cities in the Metropolitan Area - 5) Pozuelo de Alarcón
467) Some small cities in the Metropolitan Area - 6) San Lorenzo de El Escorial
468) Madrid's Districts - 01> Centro
469) Universities of Madrid, Technical University UPM
470) Universities of Madrid, Charles III University UC3M
471) Universities of Madrid, King Juan Carlos URJC
472) Recoletos Neighborhood (I) (D: 04 - Salamanca, N: 41)
473) Recoletos Neighborhood (II) (D: 04 - Salamanca, N: 41)
474) Madrid's Districts - 04> Salamanca
475) Neighborhood of Las Acacias (D: 02 - arganzuela, N: 22)
476) Neighborhood of Palos de Moguer (D: 02 - Arganzuela, N: 26)
477) Madrid's Districts - 02> Arganzuela
478) Madrid's Districts - 05> Chamartín
479) Neighborhood of Aluche (D: 10 - La Latina, N: 104)
480) Sculptural art in the museums of Madrid
481) June
482) Madrid's Districts - 21> Barajas
483) Neighborhood of Valdebernardo (D: 19 - Vicálvaro, N: 192)
484) City live (by Rubén Pérez Eugercios)
485) Ferraz Street
486) Trompe-l'oeil
487) Fortuny Street
488) Photogenic water
489) La Pedriza (Regional Park of the High basin of Manzanares river)
491) Castles in Madrid
492) Summer nights
493) Buen Suceso
494) Madrid's Districts - 09> Moncloa-Aravaca
495) Almost 100 years
496) Paseos (1)
497) Paseos (2)
500) City live (by Eloy Rodríguez)
501) Curious capital
503) Chamberí
504) Olavide
505) Cadarso
506) Madrid's Districts - 03> Retiro
507) R.A.C.E. Madrid Drive-in Cinema
509) Water to drink
510) Women
511) Men
512) Architecture XX and XXI centuries (1)
513) Architecture XX and XXI centuries (2)
514) Architecture XX and XXI centuries (3)
515) Mountains
516) Modern ornamental fountains
517) Madrid's Districts - 15> Ciudad Lineal
518) Urban buses of Madrid
519) Urban buses of Madrid Metropolitan Area

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Sunrise in Madrid




cuando la ciudad despierta por Raúl Ruiz, en Flickr



100906 Viendo Amanecer Madrid en el final del verano 31261 por Javier, en Flickr



Amanecer02 por pradanjo, en Flickr



Lago casa campo. por Pedro RS, en Flickr



Los amaneceres de #Madrid #sky #clouds #cloudporn#sunrise #NH #nhhotels #nofilterneeded #nofilter por Charlie Cunningham, en Flickr



EL PIRULI por concursoamigos, en Flickr



Ella le pidió que la llevara al fin del mundo.  por Virginia García, en Flickr



Amanecer en el Estadio Santiago Bernabéu desde el edificio Feygón de la Castellana en Madrid / Rising the Sun, Santiago Bernabéu Stadium by me, Madrid 2015 por Charlie Cunningham, en Flickr



Gran Vía por Adolfo J. Rodríguez, en Flickr



Calle Alcalá por joseatorralba, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALLE DE LA PRINCESA/PRINCESA STREET, MADRID
*



JOFZ_MADmo075s por Juanjo Fernández, en Flickr



Calle Princesa, Madrid por Carmen Voces, en Flickr



Calles de Madrid por Manuel, en Flickr



En la plaza de los cubos por Manuel, en Flickr



El Ocaso. Calle Princesa. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Calle Princesa. Madrid por Carlos Octavio Uranga, en Flickr



melia-princesa-filasa por Carlos Ayani, en Flickr



Iglesia del Buen Suceso por Miguel Angel Rodrigez Garcia, en Flickr



Zara Princesa (Argüelles) por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr



Cuartel General del Ejército del Aire, Madrid por Francisco Aragão, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALLE SERRANO/SERRANO STREET, FROM INDEPENDENCIA SQUARE TO EMBASSY OF UNITED STATES OF AMERICA (DIEGO DE LEÓN STREET), MADRID
*



Serrano desde Alcalá por Toni Álvarez Juy -EnfocaMe, en Flickr

*NATIONAL ARCHAEOLOGICAL MUSEUM*



Museo Arqueológico Nacional. Calle Serrano. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Madrid - Museo Arqueologico Nacional por Rex Harris, en Flickr



05 Jardines del Descubrimiento, Madrid por jramon, en Flickr



Calle Serrano, Madrid por We Believe in Beauty, en Flickr



La Fuente y el Río por Pablo Serrano, 1973. Calle Serrano. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Hoss Intropía por Nacho Viñau Ena., en Flickr



Calle Serrano. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



459 Calle Serrano con Juan Bravo por Víctor M. Sastre, en Flickr



Embajada Americana! por Tenchizard, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LAVAPIÉS/LAVAPIÉS NEIGHBORHOOD (INTO NEIGHBORHOOD OF EMBAJADORES), MADRID
*



Lavapiés por Raúl Alegría, en Flickr

Calle Lavapiés. Madrid by MADRID, LA CIUDAD QUE FOTOGRAFIO, en Flickr

"LA TRUPPE" BOLLYMADRID 2014 LAVAPIES MADRID 9591 7-6-2014 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



Café por Arrebatos, en Flickr



MADRID LAVAPIES por javier baztan, en Flickr



Lavapies, Madrid por Mario Andrei Pantoja Maguiña, en Flickr



05 Roa Tabacalera Centro alternativo 31193 por Javier, en Flickr



Indias en Lavapiés por Irene Galán, en Flickr



30b Graffitis Calle Doctor Fourquet Madrid 31380 por Javier, en Flickr



UNED Escuelas Pías Biblioteca Exterior 10698 por Javier, en Flickr



UNED Escuelas Pías Biblioteca interior iglesia 10811 por Javier, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AZCA/AZCA FINANCIAL DISTRICT, MADRID
*

Azca by Aurita Muñoz, en Flickr



Titania. Calle Raimundo Fernández Villaverde. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Azca (Madrid) por Adolfo Garcia Rubio, en Flickr



azca, madrid por jou bolaño, en Flickr

Azca, Madrid by Coral Pceb, en Flickr



Calle Orense por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr



Plaza Pablo Picasso (Madrid) por rmdnet, en Flickr

*NUEVOS MINISTERIOS METRO STATION AND COMMUTER TRAIN
*


nuevos ministerios metro station por Dave, en Flickr



_MG_8110 El Corte Inglés Castellana.jpg10,4 MB 5560 × 3707 por Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, en Flickr



Torre Picasso por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PASEO DE RECOLETOS/RECOLETOS AVENUE, MADRID
*



Paseo recoletos por Sergio García, en Flickr



Paseo de Recoletos. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Nieve en Madrid. Biblioteca Nacional por Patriciática, en Flickr



National Library of Spain – Biblioteca Nacional de España, Madrid HDR por Marc, en Flickr



Madrid - Palacio del Marqués de Salamanca por Alejandro, en Flickr



Pabellón del Espejo. Paseo de Recoletos. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



el pabellon del espejo por isdulcinea Turin, Italy, en Flickr

UT450-037M en Madrid-Recoletos by cercanias446malaga, en Flickr



Monumento a Juan Valera en el Paseo de Recoletos. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr

MADRID / Edificio de Oficinas, Paseo de Recoletos (19/12/2012) by Saúl Tuñón Loureda, en Flickr



Psicodelia por norber, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GRAN VIA/GRAN VIA AVENUE, FROM ALCALÁ STREET TO MONTERA STREET, MADRID
*



Gran Via, Madrid. por Huevos Rotos, en Flickr



Gran Via, Madrid por Ivy Tseh, en Flickr



Spain, Madrid, Gran Via por gpratolongo, en Flickr

*ORATORIO DEL CABALLERO DE GRACIA 
A small seventeenth century church hidden among the great buildings of the early twentieth century*



Oratorio del Caballero de Gracia por Charles, en Flickr

Madrid by Brule Laker, en Flickr



Real Oratorio Caballero de Gracia * Madrid * BIC=RI-51-0001254 por jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr



mirror por Io robin, en Flickr



museo chicote, Madrid por Ángel Fernandez Núñez, en Flickr



Madrid Loewe Store por Natt Muangsiri, en Flickr





Grassy por Oscar F. Hevia, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE CHUECA/CHUECA NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID
*



350/366: Chueca por Gonzalo Malpartida, en Flickr



Por los cielos de Madrid #39, Chueca por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr



© Proposición indecente... por Jessi©a__Ss, en Flickr



Chueca, Madrid por Michael J Sclar, en Flickr



Chueca, Madrid por Michael Mullins, en Flickr



Chueca - Madrid por alfredoleonbulling, en Flickr

*CALLE DE LA LIBERTAD/FREEDOM STREET*



contraluz por koldo, en Flickr



desde arriba por ines, en Flickr



Plaza-Chueca por Delaina Haslam, en Flickr



The colorful Plaza Chueca por Mike Y, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*P.A.U. LAS TABLAS/NEW NEIGHBORHOOD OF LAS TABLAS, MADRID
*



41 150821 BBVA Las Tablas Herzog & de Meuron 33473 por Javier, en Flickr



Las Tablas por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr



BARRIO DE LAS TABLAS MADRID 8823 25-1-2014 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



Las Tablas por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr



Blossom and Buildings por Alistair Wilkie, en Flickr




Madrid - Metro - Estación de Las Tablas por Ingolf, en Flickr



TORRE OESTE SEDE DE TELEFONICA BARRIO DE LAS TABLAS MADRID 8804 25-1-2014 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



Complejo empresarial Via Norte-Las Tablas (Madrid-Spain) por Philips Indal. Lighting solutions for you, en Flickr



001927 - Madrid por M.Peinado, en Flickr



BARRIO DE LAS TABLAS MADRID 8886 2-2-2014 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DISTRITO DEL PUENTE DE VALLECAS/PUENTE DE VALLECAS DISTRICT, MADRID


RAYO VALLECANO STADIUM (SPANISH LIGA)*



this is football (12 de 12 por Ricardo de la Torre, en Flickr



Un avión por Manuko.Vk, en Flickr



metro portazgo por TaxiVk Madrid, en Flickr



Lugares de antaño. por Jesús Figueroa Salán, en Flickr



UT 450 entre El Pozo y Entrevías 1 por McClane_E30, en Flickr



Mi Vallecas. por Jesús Figueroa Salán, en Flickr



imagenes (59) por Angel Lopez, en Flickr



Amma Puente de Vallecas (Madrid) por Grupo Amma www.amma.es, en Flickr

*MADRID FROM PARQUE DE LAS TETAS (PARK OF THE TITS), PUENTE DE VALLECAS DISTRICT*



Madrid, desde el parque de las tetas por kepacha, en Flickr



Madrid Park por Enric Archivell, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALLE DE GOYA/GOYA STREET, MADRID
*



2012 Spanje 0462 Madrid por Hans Porochelt, en Flickr



150715 Madrid 027 [Calle de Goya - Platea] por Ton Dekkers, en Flickr



Madrid - Calle Goya por Miguel Cortés, en Flickr



#consuladodepolonia #polonia #callegoya #goya#consulado #vsco #architecture #modernism #madrid por datasabueso, en Flickr



Madrid - Nuestra Señora de la Concepción por Alejandro, en Flickr



Iglesia de la Concepción. Calles Goya y Núñez de Balboa. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Calle Goya (Madrid) por Patrick Dobeson, en Flickr



El Corte Ingles Store at Goya por Chris Thompson, en Flickr



Francisco de Goya. Calles Alcalá y Goya. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Madrid - Love and Life Centre por Bernadette Malcolmson, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*HIPÓDROMO DE LA ZARZUELA/HIPPODROME OF LA ZARZUELA, MADRID
*



01 Hipódromo de la Zarzuela Arniches Dominguez Torroja 20378 por Javier, en Flickr



10 Hipódromo de la Zarzuela Arniches Dominguez Torroja 20371 por Javier, en Flickr



20 Hipódromo de la Zarzuela Arniches Dominguez Torroja 20180 por Javier, en Flickr



67 Hipódromo de la Zarzuela Arniches Dominguez Torroja 20288 por Javier, en Flickr



35 Hipódromo de la Zarzuela Arniches Dominguez Torroja 20192 por Javier, en Flickr



52 Hipódromo de la Zarzuela Arniches Dominguez Torroja 20210 por Javier, en Flickr



13 Hipódromo de la Zarzuela Arniches Dominguez Torroja 20365 por Javier, en Flickr



70 Hipódromo de la Zarzuela Arniches Dominguez Torroja 20231 por Javier, en Flickr



54 Hipódromo de la Zarzuela Arniches Dominguez Torroja 20351 por Javier, en Flickr



89 Hipódromo de la Zarzuela Arniches Dominguez Torroja 20311 por Javier, en Flickr



80 Hipódromo de la Zarzuela Arniches Dominguez Torroja 20273 por Javier, en Flickr



67 Hipódromo de la Zarzuela Arniches Dominguez Torroja 20332. Explore, Junio 2, 2014 por Javier, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GRAN VIA/GRAN VIA AVENUE, FROM MONTERA STREET TO CALLAO SQUARE, MADRID
*



Gran vía de Madrid por Jesús Hurtado, en Flickr



EsCaLeRaS V.2 por Enrique García, en Flickr



MADRID Gran Via por ENRIQUE RICO, en Flickr



Gran Vía Madrid por Javier García Florez, en Flickr



Gran Vía por L y J, en Flickr



Gran Vía, Madrid por destino.mundial, en Flickr



Primark en Gran Vía. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Primark Gran Via por Victor Fernandez, en Flickr



Madrid - Gran via por Paolo, en Flickr



100_3500 por LB & Roberto Sena, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE LOS JERÓNIMOS/LOS JERÓNIMOS NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID
*



Madrid por Nikos Emmanuel, en Flickr



29 Museo del Prado y San Jeronimo por Félix, en Flickr



Vista_general_Museo_del_Prado_HDR3 por Enrique Laukamp, en Flickr



Cason del Buen Retiro (3) por Pedro Francisco, en Flickr



Picture 246 por Cyradis, en Flickr



@Parque del Retiro por Carine Chu, en Flickr



Monumento héroes del 2 de mayo. Plaza Lealtad. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Calle Montalbán. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Madrid . Jardín Botánico por Caty, en Flickr

*BARRIO DE LOS JERÓNIMOS DESDE EL BARRIO DE CORTES/LOS JERÓNIMOS NEIGHBORHOOD FROM CORTES NEIGHBORHOOD*



Hotel Palace y los Jerónimos por Andres Guerrero, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE ARGÜELLES/ARGÜELLES NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID
*



Plaza de España luna llena 1 copia por yorxca, en Flickr



Calle Tutor. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Edificio entre calles Tutor y Buen Suceso. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Edificio del Paseo de Moret desde Museo de América. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Balcones y ventanas por Jesus Moral Nuez, en Flickr



Metro Ventura Rodríguez por Escuela La Ola Spanish school in Madrid, en Flickr


*MUSEO CERRALBO/MUSEUM OF CERRALBO PALACE, MADRID*​


Palacio de Cerralbo. Calle Ferraz. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Madrid, Museo de Cerralbo por José Aguado, en Flickr



2014-01-12 -- Madrid, Spain - Gran via to Metro Ventura Rodriguez - 51 por Jim W, en Flickr



Plaza de los Cubos por Paco Casado Cepas, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MUSEO SOROLLA/SOROLLA MUSEUM, MADRID
*



Madrid Museo Sorolla por Bart van Poll, en Flickr



Madrid - Museo Sorolla por Alejandro, en Flickr



DSC2231 Joaquin Sorolla - El baño del caballo, 1909, Museo Sorolla por Ramón Muñoz, en Flickr



Madrid Museo Sorolla por schijvenaars, en Flickr



DSC2233 Joaquin Sorolla - Niñas en el mar, 1909, Museo Sorolla por Ramón Muñoz, en Flickr



20151218_Madrid_11_Madrid_Museo Sorolla por Josep Martínez Rodriguez, en Flickr



museo sorolla, madrid por BarbaraFranco, en Flickr

Joaquin Sorolla (Valencia, 1863 - Cercedilla, 1923) Desnudo de mujer (1902) by Li Taipo, en Flickr



museo sorolla, madrid por BarbaraFranco, en Flickr



Museo Sorolla. Madrid, Spain por Emmy, en Flickr
​


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Viva Madrid.......one of the finest in many ways.....The Spanish culture is second too none and it's capital is evident..:hmm:kay::uh:kay::bowtie:kay::applause::tyty::applause::tyty::applause::applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice thread about Madrid :cheers:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE ALMAGRO/ALMAGRO NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID
*



Calle Almagro. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Calle Caracas 2 por Alejandro, en Flickr



10 Edificio Fortuny Fundación Rafael del Pino 0115 por Javier, en Flickr



CaixaBank. Calle Miguel Ángel. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr







Casa de la calle Montesquinza. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Palacio Eduardo Adcoh (Fundacion Rafael del Pino). por Jose Luis RDS, en Flickr



IMG_9791 por Guadasan2010, en Flickr

*ANTIGUA ESTACIÓN DE METRO DE CHAMBERÍ (ANDÉN 0 MUSEO)/CHAMBERÍ GHOST STATION (Now open to visitors as a ghostly, little-seen museum called Andén 0. It’s as it was almost 100 years ago preserved, since it was opened in 1919)*​
Un paseo por la vieja estación by Javier Garrido, en Flickr




Madrid,Paseo Eduardo Dato por Felipe Hinojosa, en Flickr



Metro Rubén Darío por Guadasan2010, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE HISPANOAMÉRICA/HISPANOAMÉRICA NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID 
*



Madrid - Estadio Santiago Bernabéu 73 por Hector Blanco de Frutos, en Flickr



Centro Comercial La Esquina del Bernabéu por Alejandro Castro, en Flickr



24ZX RECOLETOS CASTELLANA CALLE CONCHA ESPINA MADRID por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



Iglesia de los Sagrados Corazones. Calle Padre Damián. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Madrid - Calle Padre Damian - Townhouses por NIck McGuinness, en Flickr



AEROMETRO por Martin J. Gallego. Siempre enredando, en Flickr



Ministerio de Industria de Madrid por Francisco Gonzalez, en Flickr



Edificio del Ministerio de Economía, Madrid. por jepeto, en Flickr



Calle Príncipe de Vergara. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Real Madrid CF Stadium – Estadio Santiago Bernabéu, Madrid (Spain), HDR por Marc, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLAZA DE CIBELES/CIBELES SQUARE, MADRID*



0265-LA CIBELES (Madrid) por -MARCO POLO-, en Flickr



Cibeles, Madrid por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr



Cibeles - Madrid por lekkerretro2, en Flickr



Edificio del Banco de España, Madrid por Francisco Aragão, en Flickr



Cibeles y la Puerta de Alcalá por atmilinko, en Flickr



Madrid Sunset por Angel Jimenez, en Flickr



Metro Madrid por Kevin Fernández, en Flickr



Madrid - Casa de América por Claudio Vidal Perherin, en Flickr



Madrid. Palacio de Linares (Casa de América). por José Manuel Azcona, en Flickr



Madrid - Cuartel General del Ejército - Palacio de Buenavista por Alejandro, en Flickr



Madrid - La Noche en Blanco - Cuartel General del Ejército por Alejandro, en Flickr



Madrid - Cuartel General del Ejercito (nuevas fotos, ver álbum) por Alejandro, en Flickr



Plaza de Cibeles por Antonio Martinez Epelde, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*P.A.U. DE SANCHINARRO/NEW NEIGHBORHOOD OF SANCHINARRO, MADRID 
*



07 Edificio Mirador (EMVS) MVRDV y B. LLeó 1361 por Javier, en Flickr



27 Edificio Mirador (EMVS) MVRDV y B. LLeó 1332 por Javier, en Flickr



20 Viviendas EMVs Sanchinarro. Garrido-Burgos 1391 por Javier, en Flickr






21 Viviendas EMVs Sanchinarro. Garrido-Burgos 1425 por Javier, en Flickr



Cortilandia por Kxondo75, en Flickr



01 Edificio Celosia MVRDV y B. LLeó 2941 por Javier, en Flickr



40 Edificio Celosia MVRDV y B. LLeó 2971 por Javier, en Flickr



Hospital La Moraleja - Sanitas por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr



Madrid - Metro Ligero - Línea ML 1 por Ingolf, en Flickr



Edificio Mirador, Sanchinarro, Madrid por Rubén Ortiz, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DEL VISO/EL VISO NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID 
*



Plaza de la Republica Argentina, Madrid por Fernando Suarez de Tangil, en Flickr



Salta conmigo por Introspectre, en Flickr



Casas de 1920 de la calle Joaquín Costa. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Casa de la calle María de Molina. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Satélite Sputnik. Embajada de Rusia. Calle Velázquez. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Isabel la Catolica por Rafa Gallegos, en Flickr



Museo de Ciencias Naturales por Rafa Gallegos, en Flickr



Que nos come por Víctor Castelo Gutiérrez, en Flickr



Calle Pedro de Valdivia por Carlos Rivero, en Flickr



Edficio MM. Calle Joaquín Costa. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Madrid. por Con H de Thomas, en Flickr



Madrid desde Ramiro de Maeztu por Cultura Audiovisual - Ferran Casablancas, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GRAN VÍA/GRAN VÍA AVENUE, FROM CALLAO SQUARE TO ESPAÑA SQUARE, MADRID 
*



Spain, Madrid, Gran Via por gpratolongo, en Flickr



Gran Vía por juanda021282, en Flickr



metro callao (diurna) por Ramón Durán, en Flickr



Cine Capitol. por Sandra Bazan, en Flickr



cines capitol, madrid por jota33jota, en Flickr



IMPRESIONANTE GRAN VIA por Amalia González, en Flickr



shhhh!!.................................................................................(nada es lo que parece) por Maria Cantalapiedra, en Flickr



madrid teatro gran via por trash world, en Flickr



a 27º de las mejores fotografías de Grouchoo, serie Madrid (20-29) por Carlos /Grouchoo Fernandez, en Flickr



Gran Vía de Madrid por Quique Aparicio, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MUSEO DE AMÉRICA/MUSEUM OF THE AMERICAS, MADRID 
*



museo de america - madrid por Ramón Durán, en Flickr



Museo de América. Madrid por emeritense, en Flickr



Museo de America por Rafael Roldao, en Flickr



Vasija con forma de pez por panadero-canonistas, en Flickr



Madrid 50 por Ivan K, en Flickr



Madrid 366 Museo de América (15) por DAVID HOLT, en Flickr



Museo de America, artefacts por Gary7466, en Flickr



Museo de America, Madrid por Drew at large, en Flickr



Madrid 366 Museo de América (2) por DAVID HOLT, en Flickr



Museum of the Americas / Museo de América, Madrid por Trevor Huxham, en Flickr



Madrid - Museo de América (nuevas fotos, ver álbum) PorAlejandro, en Flickr



Faro de Moncloa y Torre Museo de América. Madrid por emeritense, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*EL RASTRO/THE RASTRO (FLEA MARKET), MADRID*



Musica Callejera - El Rastro (Madrid). por Manuel Verdera, en Flickr



Madrid. El Rastro. por Lucía López, en Flickr



Street Performer at El Rastro por Halcon122, en Flickr



Siesta in the library. Feliz lunes. #Madrid por Caty, en Flickr



El Rastro. Madrid por Caty, en Flickr



mascaras el rastro*madrid por diego pineda, en Flickr



Reflejo / Reflection por Rafa Gallegos, en Flickr



El Rastro, Madrid, 2014 por Genial 23, en Flickr



Te vemos TODAS por camquiad, en Flickr



Iron Maiden en El Rastro de Madrid por Caty, en Flickr



Mercado El Rastro Madrid_01 por carmen, en Flickr



El Rastro of Madrid por Caty, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE EMBAJADORES/NEIGHBORHOOD OF EMBAJADORES, MADRID 
*



Eloy Gonzalo. Plaza Cascorro. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Iglesia de San Isidro desde Plaza Mayor. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Calle de la Colegiata, Madrid por Alejandro, en Flickr



UNED Escuelas Pías Biblioteca interior iglesia Boveda nave 10813 por Javier, en Flickr



Lavapiés - Madrid por Pablo Suárez, en Flickr



7608 -1 MADRID LAVAPIES PZA CABESTREROS por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



Lavapiés por eva, en Flickr



Calle Toledo-La Fuentecilla Monumento a Fernando VII-Madrid (4) por Ruben Sanchez, en Flickr



la_casa_encendida_2 por Jose Manuel mazintosh, en Flickr

*THE RASTRO, TWENTIETH CENTURY (SIXTIES)*​


El Rastro con hippies PorVíctor Castelo Gutiérrez, en Flickr



Por los cielos de Madrid #88, Museo Reina Sofía por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr



Fachada sur de la Puerta de Toledo, Madrid por Francisco Aragão, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE CORTES/NEIGHBORHOOD OF CORTES, MADRID 
*



Congreso de los Diputados, Madrid, España por Jesús Miguel Rodríguez Castaño, en Flickr



CONGRESO DE LOS DIPUTADOS MADRID 8739 24-1-2014 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



Very busy street por Miroslav Petrasko, en Flickr



A walk under the trees por Nacho Rascón, en Flickr



CaixaForum Madrid por "la Caixa", en Flickr



Hotel on the Calle del Prado, Madrid por Roy Luck, en Flickr



0083-PLAZA DE SANTA ANA- (MADRID) por -MARCO POLO-, en Flickr



Plaza Canalejas por Benjamin B, en Flickr



cuádrigas por Sirona Fotografía, en Flickr



Ábside del Oratorio del Caballero de Gracia por Luicabe, en Flickr



Madrid Círculo de Bellas Artes por Francisco Javier Bru Gorraiz, en Flickr



Metro Banco de España por Marcoski, en Flickr



Museo Thyssen-Bornemisza por Stephanie Yoder, en Flickr

​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE IMPERIAL/NEIGHBORHOOD OF IMPERIAL, MADRID 
*



Fruitbooting in Madrid #riomanzanares #sunset#spanishsky @ Vicente Calderón por Charlie Cunningham, en Flickr



Vicente Calderón por Walter Degirolmo, en Flickr



Fruitbooting in Madrid #riomanzanares #sunset#spanishsky @ Vicente Calderón por Charlie Cunningham, en Flickr



IMG_20150813_171354 por Patrick Dobeson, en Flickr



18 Centro de Estudios Hidrográficos CEDEX Fisac 11166 por Javier, en Flickr



16 Centro de Estudios Hidrográficos CEDEX Fisac 11189 por Javier, en Flickr



Rob_Zombie por Manu Cabaleiro, en Flickr



Maderas Radisa. Paseo Imperial. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Glorieta de Pirámides. Obeliscos de Francisco Javier Mariátegui, 1831. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Madrid.Puerta de Toledo. por Marcos, en Flickr



Puente de Toledo, Madrid por Miguel A. Sancho, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALLE PRÍNCIPE DE VERGARA/PRÍNCIPE DE VERGARA STREET, FROM ALCALÁ STREET TO DIEGO DE LEÓN STREET, MADRID*



2012 Spanje 1485 Madrid por Hans Porochelt, en Flickr



Casa entre calles Jorge Juan y Príncipe de Vergara. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Edificio entre calles Príncipe de Vergara y Goya. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Calle Príncipe de Vergara por Mateo, en Flickr



Calle Príncipe de Vergara. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Calle Príncipe de Vergara. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Colegio El Pilar. Calle Príncipe de Vergara. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Colegio El Pilar. Calle Príncipe de Vergara. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Calles Príncipe de Vergara y Padilla. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



2012 Spanje 0444 Madrid por Hans Porochelt, en Flickr



Colegio Nuestra Señora de Loreto. Calle Príncipe de Vergara. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Iglesia de las Maravillas, 1904. Calle Príncipe de Vergara. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE CASTILLEJOS/CASTILLEJOS NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID*



Cuzco por Carlos Guerra Sánchez, en Flickr



Crazy, ain't it? por Ana, en Flickr



Arquitectura geométrica/Geometric Architecture por Joe Lomas, en Flickr



Edificio Zurich. Calle Francisco Gervás. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Mural CAMPSA de Viola y Galdeano. Calle Francisco Gervás. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Avenida de Brasil Noche por Juan Feal, en Flickr



Esquina a Capitan Haya por Paco Rodriguez, en Flickr



edificio enfrente 01 recorte por Mercedes Blanco, en Flickr



Hotel Melià Castilla. Madrid por Carlos Rivero, en Flickr



Edificio PlayStation2 por Huahe, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MISCELÁNEA DEL PASEO DE LA CASTELLANA/MISCELLANY OF PASEO DE LA CASTELLANA AVENUE, MADRID

The Paseo de la Castellana is Madrid's main avenue. With its 6.3 kilometers long, the Paseo de la Castellana is the continuation of Paseo de Recoletos and Paseo del Prado, and these three avenues vertebrate the north-south axis of the city.
Here we report a miscellany of the avenue, later being shown the three major strokes that make up this beautiful avenue*



Mutua Madrileña building por Geert Vanderkelen, en Flickr



vistas de madrid por jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr



Edificio Castelar II por Mercedes Blanco, en Flickr



Nuevos Ministerios por Luis Ferrarino, en Flickr



Paseo de la Castellana, Madrid por Mario Andrei Pantoja Maguiña, en Flickr



Paseo de la Castellana (Madrid) por miguelsaez7, en Flickr



Paseo de la Castellana-Madrid. por Ruben Sanchez, en Flickr



Paseo de la Castellana-Madrid. por Ruben Sanchez, en Flickr



Real Madrid C.F. - Santiago Bernabéu Stadium por Cisco Pics, en Flickr



Paseo de la Castellana por Andrés Cornejo, en Flickr



Pano Kio por Francisco de Córdoba Lasunción, en Flickr



Paseo de la Castellana-Madrid. por Ruben Sanchez, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MAN – MUSEO ARQUEOLÓGICO NACIONAL (I)/MAN - NATIONAL ARCHAEOLOGICAL MUSEUM, MADRID (I)



Esfinge protectora por molay_1307, en Flickr

ESPAÑA PREHISTÓRICA (EDAD DEL BRONCE)/PREHISTORIC SPAIN (BRONZE AGE)



Cuencos (Siglos XII-IX a.C.) y brazalete (Siglos XIII-X a.C.)... de oro por jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr

ESPAÑA FENICIA/PHOENICIAN SPAIN



Madrid - Museo Arqueologico Nacional por Rex Harris, en Flickr



M.A.N. (M. Arqueológico Nacional) Madrid por Rafael dP. Iberia-Hispania, en Flickr

ESPAÑA GRIEGA/GREEK SPAIN



Madrid - Museo Arqueologico Nacional por Rex Harris, en Flickr



Museo Arqueologico Nacional.MAN.Madrid por Ruben Sanchez, en Flickr



Heads and greek vase, Museo Arqueologico Nacional, Madrid por j.labrado, en Flickr

ESPAÑA IBÉRICA/IBERIAN SPAIN



Museo Arqueológico Madrid - 03 por Pep, en Flickr



Madrid - Museo Arqueologico Nacional por Rex Harris, en Flickr



Madrid - Museo Arqueologico Nacional por Rex Harris, en Flickr

ESPAÑA CELTÍBERA/CELTIBERIAN SPAIN



collar celtibérico,s.IV a.C.,necrópolis de Navafría,Clares, Guadalajara (España) por elaios2008, en Flickr



Madrid - Museo Arqueologico Nacional por Rex Harris, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MAN – MUSEO ARQUEOLÓGICO NACIONAL (II)/MAN - NATIONAL ARCHAEOLOGICAL MUSEUM, MADRID (II)

ESPAÑA ROMANA/ROMAN SPAIN



MAN por Manuel, en Flickr



Anger por Gonzalo de Miceu, en Flickr



Sarcófago Husillos por Vicente Camarasa, en Flickr



Museo Arqueológico por Jose Antonio Gracia García, en Flickr



Madrid - Museo Arqueologico Nacional por Rex Harris, en Flickr

ESPAÑA VISIGODA/VISIGOTHIC SPAIN



Orfebrería visigoda en el MAN por Manuel, en Flickr



Madrid - Museo Arqueologico Nacional por Rex Harris, en Flickr

ESPAÑA MUSULMANA/MUSLIM SPAIN



Bote de Zamora por Garciamartín, en Flickr



Madrid - Museo Arqueologico Nacional por Rex Harris, en Flickr

ESPAÑA MEDIEVAL/MEDIEVAL SPAIN



Capitel * proceso constructivo por jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr



Romanesque crucifix, Spain por j.labrado, en Flickr



Madrid - Museo Arqueológico Nacional por Alejandro, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE LA CHOPERA/LA CHOPERA NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID

La Chopera is a small neighborhood of industrial plants nineteenth and early twentieth century, now converted into centers of cultural activities; exhibition halls, theaters, greenhouse, etc.
*



Matadero, Madrid por Victor Valle Juarranz, en Flickr



Pasarela Canogar del Matadero. Parque fluvial de Arganzuela. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



#Madrid #Matadero por nancygreentweet, en Flickr



(0179a) Pasarela Matadero (2 de 4) por Pablo Arias López, en Flickr



Matadero por @ondasderuido, en Flickr



Estallido por Jose Hidalgo, en Flickr



05 Invernadero Matadero Madrid 13611 por Javier, en Flickr



10 Matadero Invernadero 5477 por Javier, en Flickr



Invernadero Matadero Madrid 13551 por Javier, en Flickr



02 Matadero Casa del Reloj Bellido 14288 por Javier, en Flickr




Paseo de la Chopera, Madrid por cantorrodista, en Flickr



Paseo de la Chopera por jedelop, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE PIOVERA/NEIGHBORHOOD OF PIOVERA, MADRID *



Parque Juan Pablo II en verano 2015 por Pepe Domus, en Flickr



Zona Arturo Soria, Madrid por Pepe Domus, en Flickr



PARQUE JUAN PABLO II MADRID 3801 27-6-2015 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



Parque Juan Pablo II por Daniel Lobo, en Flickr



AVENIDA DE LOS ANDES MADRID 9139 15-3-2014 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



paseador de perros en la Piovera por Paseador de perros, en Flickr



Zona Arturo Soria, Madrid por Pepe Domus, en Flickr



Parque Juan Pablo II al atardecer en otoño de 2015 por Pepe Domus, en Flickr



Parque Juan Pablo II. Av. Machupichu. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Zona Arturo Soria, Madrid por Pepe Domus, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE ARAPILES/ARAPILES NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID

Porto Pi service station - Although it is not the original building, which was demolished in 1977, is a faithful copy of it was built almost 100 years ago, a beautiful Art Deco work



ESTACIÓN DE SERVICIO 2 por Fabiola Ciruelos, en Flickr

TEATROS DEL CANAL/CANAL THEATERS



Teatros del Canal. Calle Cea Bermúdez. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Teatro del Canal Fachada a Cea Bermudez 13941 por Javier, en Flickr



Teatros del Canal por Rosa G., en Flickr

TEATRO DE LA ABADÍA/LA ABADIA THEATER



Teatro de la Abadía. Calle Fernández de los Ríos. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



EL NOMBRE DE LA ROSA-4 por cris.dav96, en Flickr



relieve y color por cmramirezl, en Flickr

SALA GALILEO GALILEI/GALILEO GALILEI ROOM SHOWS



No band for Lluvia por Daniel Dionne, en Flickr



Galileo (P1020247) por cmramirezl, en Flickr



Edificio por Jacobo García López de Araujo, en Flickr



Casa de 1930 de la calle Galileo. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Arapiles 13 por Madrid Uno, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALLE PRÍNCIPE DE VERGARA/PRÍNCIPE DE VERGARA STREET, FROM DIEGO DE LEÓN STREET TO CATALUÑA SQUARE, MADRID*



Calle Príncipe de Vergara. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Calle Príncipe de Vergara. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Edificio de la calle Príncipe de Vergara. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Metro Madrid por Álvaro Arribas, en Flickr



8268 -1 MADRID AUDITORIO NACIONAL por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



Sala Sinfónica 061223 Ensayo Mesias Haendel Auditorio Nacional 0011 por Javier, en Flickr



Calle Príncipe de Vergara. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Calle Príncipe de Vergara. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Calle Principe de Vergara por Alejandro, en Flickr



Calle Príncipe de Vergara. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Calle Príncipe de Vergara. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE JUSTICIA (I)/NEIGHBORHOOD OF JUSTICIA (I), MADRID *



_DSC4006 Madrid calle de Alcalá.jpg24,2 MB7360 × 4912 por Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, en Flickr



Calle Alcalá y Gran Vía de Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr



Madrid, Calle Fuencarral por Caty, en Flickr



Calle Fuencarral con Calle Colón. Orio. Madrid. por VIRWI CATEDRALES, en Flickr



MUSEO DE HISTORIA DE MADRID (ANTIGUO MUSEO MUNICIPAL) MADRID 055 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



thestreetshaveyes2 por Iain R West, en Flickr



Nevada Madrid - Barquillo por Gabriel Ramos, en Flickr



Nevada Madrid - Plaza del Rey por Gabriel Ramos, en Flickr



Plaza Villa de Paris-Tribunal Supremo-Madrid (4) por Ruben Sanchez, en Flickr



Plaza de la Villa de París por Rubén Vique, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^^^

Thank you, christos-greece, your words are very friendly


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CONGRESO DE LOS DIPUTADOS/CONGRESS OF DEPUTIES OF SPAIN, MADRID*



Congreso de los Diputados por Santi Mendiola, en Flickr



Congreso de los diputados por David Goitia, en Flickr



Congreso de los Diputados, Madrid. por M. A. Fernandez, en Flickr



Congreso de los Diputados 2.0 por Álvaro Ibáñez, en Flickr



Hemiciclo por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr



Congreso de los Diputados Madrid por joaquin.munte, en Flickr



Congreso/ Techo del Hemiciclo por Daniel Rocal, en Flickr



Sesión Solemne en las Cortes Generales (Congreso de los Diputados) por Presidencia de la República Mexicana, en Flickr



Congreso de los diputados por vwsergewv, en Flickr



Leon de la plaza de las Cortes por Luis Miguel Alvarez, en Flickr



CONGRESO DE LOS DIPUTADOS CARRERA DE SAN JERONIMO MADRID 8794 24-1-2014 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



37 Cervantes por Félix, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DEL NIÑO JESUS/NIÑO JESÚS (CHRIST CHILD) NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID



Avenida del Mediterráneo por Alejandro Castro, en Flickr



Torre del Retiro. Calle Menéndez Pelayo. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD Todo fotos, en Flickr



Madrid - Hospital e iglesia del Niño Jesús por Alejandro, en Flickr



Sainz de Baranda por al jarabo, en Flickr

RESAD-REAL ESCUELA SUPERIOR DE ARTE DRAMÁTICO/RESAD-ROYAL SCHOOL OF DRAMATIC ARTS


proyecto RESAD por Guillermo Sola Vergara, en Flickr



Colonia del Retiro (1925-1932). Calle Ángel Ganivet. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD Todo fotos, en Flickr



Colonia del Retiro (1925-1932). Calle Ángel Ganivet. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD Todo fotos, en Flickr



Colonia del Retiro (1925-1932). Calle Ángel Ganivet. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD Todo fotos, en Flickr



Colonia del Retiro (1925-1932). Calle Ángel Ganivet. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD Todo fotos, en Flickr



Colonia del Retiro (1925-1932). Calle Ángel Ganivet. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD Todo fotos, en Flickr



Iglesia del Niño Jesús. Calle Menéndez Pelayo. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD Todo fotos, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LA CAJA MÁGICA/LA CAJA MÁGICA (THE MAGIC BOX) , MADRID

La Caja Mágica ("The Magic Box'"), also known as the Manzanares Park Tennis Center, is a sports structure located at the Park Manzanares, used for the Madrid Masters tournament. Madrid’s Olympic Tennis Centre, designed by leading French architect Dominique Perrault, was inaugurated in 2009.



01Caja Mágica Vista general desde la Atalaya del Manzanares 19452 por Javier, en Flickr



01 Caja Mágica Edificio Tenis-Indoor 19716 por Javier, en Flickr



01 Caja Mágica Interior Calle central entre las tres Pistas 19223 por Javier, en Flickr



04 Caja Mágica Interior Calle central escalera de acceso a nivel inferior 19281 por Javier, en Flickr



02 Caja Mágica Interior Accesos a la Pista Manolo Santana 19242 por Javier, en Flickr



01 Caja Mágica Interior Accesos a la Pista Manolo Santana 19254 por Javier, en Flickr



05 Caja Mágica Interior Accesos Nivel Superior 19266 por Javier, en Flickr



08 Caja Mágica Interior Nivel inferior bajo calle Central-Pasarela bar 19286 por Javier, en Flickr



08 Caja Mágica Interior Nivel inferior bajo calle Central-Pasarela bar 19288 por Javier, en Flickr



12 Caja Mágica Pista Manolo Santana 19328 por Javier, en Flickr



01 Caja Mágica Pista Arantxa Sánchez Vicario 19217 por Javier, en Flickr



06 Caja Mágica Edificio Tenis-Indoor 19174 por Javier, en Flickr



La Caja Mágica por Rafa Gil, en Flickr



IMG_0462 por Fernando Ramos, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE LA CONCEPCIÓN/CONCEPCIÓN NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID*



Puente de Ventas (Madrid) por Luis Rosado, en Flickr



madrid por xronis, en Flickr



"Pero oiga... ¿es que no lo ve?" por Pollobarba, en Flickr



Metro Station: Barrio de la Concepción por Selma González, en Flickr



WOLF STREET ARTIST COMBO por WOLF STREET ARTIST, en Flickr



El rascacielos (Barrio de la Concepción), Madrid por Álvaro Ibáñez, en Flickr



Colmenas del Barrio de la Concepción, Madrid. por jepeto, en Flickr



. por Trojan Sounds, en Flickr



auditorio del parque Calero en Madrid por bcn90, en Flickr



Parque Calero por Antonio Jose Fernandez, en Flickr



M-30, Madrid. por Sergio Casillas, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GRANDES PINACOTECAS – 2) MUSEO THYSSEN-BORNEMISZA/MAJOR MUSEUMS – 2) MUSEO THYSSEN-BORNEMISZA, MADRID

A) EL CONTINENTE/A) THE CONTINENT*



Museo Thyssen Bornemisza. Calle Zorrilla. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD Todo fotos, en Flickr



Museo Thyssen Bornemisza. Paseo del Prado. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD Todo fotos, en Flickr



museo Thyssen-Bornemisza por Fabrizio Pivari, en Flickr



Madrid - Museo Thyssen-Bornemisza por Rex Harris, en Flickr



Museo Thyssen Bornemisza view por damian entwistle, en Flickr



madrid, museo thyssen por Nadia Bisson photographer, en Flickr



Las Terrazas_Museo Thyssen-Bornemisza (4) por Eventos Museo Thyssen-Bornemisza, Madrid, en Flickr



Mirador_Museo Thyssen-Bornemisza (17) por Eventos Museo Thyssen-Bornemisza, Madrid, en Flickr



Jardín_Museo Thyssen-Bornemisza (2) por Eventos Museo Thyssen-Bornemisza, Madrid, en Flickr



Fachada_Museo Thyssen-Bornemisza por Eventos Museo Thyssen-Bornemisza, Madrid, en Flickr



Museo Thyssen Bornemisza por Stefan de Vries, en Flickr



Las Terrazas_Museo Thyssen-Bornemisza (1) por Eventos Museo Thyssen-Bornemisza, Madrid, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GRANDES PINACOTECAS – 2) MUSEO THYSSEN-BORNEMISZA/MAJOR MUSEUMS – 2) MUSEO THYSSEN-BORNEMISZA, MADRID 

B) EL CONTENIDO/B) THE CONTENT

RUBENS, PETER PAUL – THE TOILET OF VENUS, c. 1606-11 : DETAIL



Madrid - Museo Thyssen-Bornemisza por Rex Harris, en Flickr

SAENREDAM, PIETER – THE WEST FRONT OF THE MARIAKERK, UTRECHT, 1662



Madrid - Museo Thyssen-Bornemisza por Rex Harris, en Flickr

LICHTENSTEIN, ROY – WOMAN IN BATH, 1963



Madrid - Museo Thyssen-Bornemisza por Rex Harris, en Flickr

MONET, CLAUDE – CHARING CROSS BRIDGE, 1899



Charing Cross Bridge por Lluís Ribes Mateu, en Flickr

GAUGUIN, PAUL – MATA MUA, 1892



thyssen.mata-mua-in-olden-times-10 por Grandes Obras, en Flickr

EL GRECO (THEOTOKÓPOULOS, DOMÉNIKOS) – ANUNCIACIÓN, 1567-77 : DETAIL



Madrid - Museo Thyssen-Bornemisza por Rex Harris, en Flickr

BECKMANN, MAX – QUAPPI IN PINK JUMPER, 1935



Madrid - Museo Thyssen-Bornemisza por Rex Harris, en Flickr

DÜRER, ALBRECHT – JESUS ENTRE LOS DOCTORES, 1506



Alberto Durero. Jesús entre los doctores,1506. Óleo sobre tabla. 64,3 x 80,3 cm. Museo Thyssen-Bornemisza, Madrid por Tatiana Gorbutovich, en Flickr

KLEE, PAUL – REVOLVING HOUSE, 1921 : DETAIL



Madrid - Museo Thyssen-Bornemisza por Rex Harris, en Flickr

GHIRLANDAIO, DOMENICO – PORTRAIT OF GIOVANNA TORNABUONI, 1488 : DETAIL



Madrid - Museo Thyssen-Bornemisza por Rex Harris, en Flickr

DALÍ, SALVADOR – SUEÑO CAUSADO POR EL VUELO DE UNA ABEJA ALREDEDOR DE UNA GRANADA UN SEGUNDO ANTES DEL DESPERTAR, 1944



F01374 Dream caused by the flight of a bee around a Pomegranate a second before waking up por Thierry OLLIVIER, en Flickr

VAN GOGH, VINCENT – “LES VESSENOTS” IN AUVERS, 1890



Madrid - Museo Thyssen-Bornemisza por Rex Harris, en Flickr

CANALETTO (CANAL, GIOVANNI ANTONIO) – LA PLAZA DE SAN MARCOS EN VENECIA, c 1723-1724



Canaletto - Museo Thyssen-Bornemisza 75 (1956.1). La plaza de San Marcos en Venecia (c. 1723-1724) por lack of imagination, en Flickr

HOOPER, EDWARD – HOTEL ROOM, 1931



Madrid - Museo Thyssen-Bornemisza por Rex Harris, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DEL PILAR/EL PILAR NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID 




Arcos en La Vaguada por Carlos Rivero, en Flickr

La Vaguada was the first mall to be built in Madrid in 1983



2015_03_20-10 por Javier Rodríguez Genet, en Flickr



Vaixell urbà por Charleeze, en Flickr



Herrera Oria por Cavallucio Battisti, en Flickr



Long way till the end por Fred, en Flickr



Fuencarral por Olmo Calvo Rodríguez, en Flickr



Parque de la Vaguada por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr



Teatro de Madrid (España) 01 por Luis García, en Flickr



Vistas Madrid 06 desde Torre Espacio 2096 por Javier, en Flickr



A 4 Wild Bunch por Fred, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PASEO DEL PRADO/PASEO DEL PRADO AVENUE, MADRID

Paseo del Prado Avenue is considered one of the most beautiful in Madrid, but for many, is the most beautiful of all the streets of Madrid. In the photograph, Paseo del Prado Avenue, in the beginning at Cibeles Square, is the arboreal mass on the left



Plaza de Cibeles, Madrid por Francisco Aragão, en Flickr



Apolo por Héctor Gómez Herrero, en Flickr



Paseo del prado por Lucas Rishi, en Flickr



Madrid - Cuartel General de la Armada por Alejandro, en Flickr



Fuentecilla en el Paseo del Prado (Madrid) por Fernando Garcia, en Flickr



Obelisco de la Plaza de la Lealtad. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



En el Paseo del Prado, Madrid. por Alfonso Calvente Iglesias, en Flickr



Paseo del Prado por asalvats, en Flickr



HOTEL RITZ MADRID por Gastrolopia, en Flickr



Neptuno, Madrid por João José Mendes, en Flickr



Paseo del Prado - #madrid por Gabriel Savio, en Flickr



Solitario Paseo del Prado por Andres Guerrero, en Flickr



Caixa Forum Madrid por Musiu Puti, en Flickr



245 por Smarfis Smaddies, en Flickr

*​


----------



## andrej2015 (Jan 9, 2014)

awesome


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*REAL JARDÍN BOTÁNICO/ROYAL BOTANICAL GARDEN , MADRID

On the right, the Prado Museum, to the left of the statue of the great Spanish painter Bartolomé Esteban Murillo the front door of the Royal Botanical Garden of Madrid. This is one of the most beautiful places in the capital of Spain. It is also one of the jewels of Paseo del Prado Avenue. 



Plaza de Murillo por Alberts, en Flickr



Madrid - Real Jardin Botánico por Alejandro, en Flickr



Jardin Botanico, Madrid por javier, en Flickr



Carlos Linneo en la Plaza de Linneo. Real Jardín Botánico. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD Todo fotos, en Flickr



Real Jardín Botánico. Madrid por Carmen Voces, en Flickr



Jardin Botánico Madrid por jm santi, en Flickr



Madrid - Dos paseos hacia el otoño del Jardín Botánico por Bob Fisher, en Flickr



Botánico por Angel Lahoz, en Flickr



El jardín vivo por Manuel, en Flickr



Madrid 107 por Jeremy Thompson, en Flickr

The first coffee trees planted in Europe



Madrid - Real Jardin Botánico por Alejandro, en Flickr



Sculptures, Paseo del Prado, Madrid por Rori DuBoff, en Flickr

The market for old books of Cuesta de Moyano is attached to the southern fence of the Royal Botanic Garden in Claudio de Moyano street. It is a place very dear to the people of Madrid



Libros en la calle por Víctor Castelo Gutiérrez, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Bardia Saeedi (May 8, 2015)

Stunning city. Interesting mixture of modern and old


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE CUATRO CAMINOS/CUATRO CAMINOS NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID

Former suburban and working area, which still holdouts remain, is today almost entirely one of the most developed areas in Madrid



Vinos y Cervezas por Eduardo Benito, en Flickr



Taberna la Consentida, Madrid por j.labrado, en Flickr



Paseo de la Castellana, zona AZCA, Madrid por FEDERICO JORDÁ, en Flickr



Edificios AZCA. Av. General Perón. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Metro: Nuevos Ministerios (Madrid) por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr



Renfe 450.019 en Nuevos Ministerios por Renfe-450, en Flickr



Palacio de Congresos y Exposiciones por César Astudillo, en Flickr



Basílica Hispanoamericana de la Merced. Calle General Moscardó. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Azca por Aurita Muñoz, en Flickr



Edificio Generali Seguros. Calle Raimundo Fernández Villaverde. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Madrid: Torre Europa por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr

Photograph of the first quarter of the twentieth century, the neighborhood of Cuatro Caminos is located in the lower left corner of the photo



Cuatro Caminos, Madrid. Foto de Alfonso por Andrés Molina, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE RÍOS ROSAS/RÍOS ROSAS NEIGHBORHOOD , MADRID

Nuevos Ministerios (New Ministries) is the most representative building in Ríos Rosas neighborhood, but has other notable architectural examples. Tall buildings shown in the second photograph are located in the neighborhood of Cuatro Caminos



Vistas desde el trabajo 3 por jukito, en Flickr



Titania, Nuevos Ministerios y BBVA desde calle Agustín de Betancourt. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

The large underground station Nuevos Ministerios (commuter train) is located between the neighborhoods of Rios Rosas and Cuatro Caminos



Nuevos Ministerios por Your Travel to Spain, en Flickr

The old Hospital of Laborers is one of the great architectural works of Rios Rosas neighborhood. Today there are administrative offices of the Autonomous Community of Madrid



Hospital de Jornaleros. Calle Raimundo Fernández Villaverde. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD Todo fotos, en Flickr



070602 Iglesia Hospital Jornaleros Maudes 4806 por Javier, en Flickr



070602 Iglesia Hospital Jornaleros Maudes 4804a por Javier, en Flickr

The former High School of Mining Engineers is another work of great importance in this neighborhood. Today is the Geomining Museum of Spain



Madrid - Escuela Superior de Ingenieros de Minas por Alejandro, en Flickr



The Museum por Jose Maria Cuellar, en Flickr



Mina Museo Geominero Madrid (2) por SocialMuseum, en Flickr



Azulejos. Escuela de Minas (Madrid) por Juan Alcor, en Flickr

Old water tank nineteenth century, today is the exhibition hall of Canal de Isabel II



WATER FOR LIVE por GRISJOKINS, en Flickr



No es la nave nodriza. Es Sala de Exposiciones del Canal de Isabel II. @ojoscomunicantes por Ojos Comunicantes, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DEL GOLOSO/EL GOLOSO NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID


It is a neighborhood of rural conformation with small resident population. It has residual military installations, with a museum of armored vehicles (tanks, etc.) and major university endowments due to the Madrid Autonomous University UAM which is located in this neighborhood (in addition to other small religious college). It also has sanitary provisions.



Dia 78: y llegó la nieve por Angel Arcones, en Flickr



Museo de Unidades Acorazadas de El Goloso por Elentir, en Flickr



Carro Ligero Panzer I B, Panzerkampfwagen I AUSF B por Agustin Ruzafa, en Flickr



Museo de Unidades Acorazadas de El Goloso por Elentir, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor Universidad Autónoma de Madrid/UAM Major Square



07 Plaza Mayor Universidad Autónoma de Madrid Javier Fresneda y Javier Sanjuán (MTM) 25777 por Javier, en Flickr



Plaza Mayor Universidad Autónoma de Madrid Javier Fresneda y Javier Sanjuán (MTM) 25842 por Javier, en Flickr



Plaza Mayor Universidad Autónoma de Madrid Javier Fresneda y Javier Sanjuán (MTM) 25685 por Javier, en Flickr



Plaza Mayor Univers. Aut. Madrid Javier Fresneda Javier Sanjuán (MTM) 27910 por Javier, en Flickr



20 Plaza Mayor Universidad Autónoma de Madrid Javier Fresneda y Javier Sanjuán (MTM) 25737 por Javier, en Flickr



Campus Universidad Autónoma de Madrid por juancuitlahuac, en Flickr



Universidad PontificiaComillas por Philips Communications, en Flickr

El Goloso commuter train station, the UAM, Autonomous University of Madrid has its own station (Canto Blanco), also the Pontifical University of Comillas (Universidad Pontificia de Comillas station)




Estación de trenes de El Goloso.-.Station of trains of The Epicure por juansaturno_5, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*EL AMOR/LOVE , MADRID



Amor a rayas/Striped Love por Joe Lomas, en Flickr



Amor junto a la ribera por VICTORINO, en Flickr



AMOR POR LOS SUELOS por Xavier Martos, en Flickr



Pelando la pava por Carlos, en Flickr



Pop&Dance @Yastá (Madrid) por natalia cambra, en Flickr



Síndrome primaveral por VICTORINO, en Flickr



Love them por begoña ml., en Flickr



AMOR EN LA SOMBRA por Xavier Martos, en Flickr



Madrid. Amor en primavera. por José Manuel Azcona, en Flickr



the kiss under the sun por Pedro Cardigo, en Flickr



en el punto de mira por VICTORINO, en Flickr



PARQUE JUAN CARLOS I MADRID 6105 7-5-2016 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



Amor con raíces por Julián del Nogal, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE MIRASIERRA/MIRASIERRA NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID



Calle de Mirasierra, Madrid por Regina, en Flickr



2010 Enero Vista de calle Costa Brava nevada Madrid por Luis de Malibran, en Flickr



2010 Marzo Marite Mirasierra Madrid por Luis de Malibran, en Flickr



Parque Mirasierra en el distrito Fuencarral-El Pardo por Comunidad de Madrid, en Flickr



Parque Mirasierra en el distrito Fuencarral-El Pardo por Comunidad de Madrid, en Flickr



02 150326 Estación Metro Paco de Lucía Mural de Okuda y Rosh333. 30770 por Javier, en Flickr



25 150326 Estación Metro Paco de Lucía Muarl de Okuda y Rosh333. 30752 por Javier, en Flickr

CIUDAD DE LA RAQUETA/CITY RACKET



VI Internacional Marsh-Mercer Trofeo Volkswagen Passat por Pádel PRO Tour, en Flickr



VI Internacional Marsh-Mercer Trofeo Volkswagen Passat por Pádel PRO Tour, en Flickr



VI Internacional Marsh-Mercer Trofeo Volkswagen Passat por Pádel PRO Tour, en Flickr



20110611 6440 por alliecat1881, en Flickr



madrid panorama desde mirasierra por Ramón Durán, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE HORCAJO/HORCAJO NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID

Horcajo is a small neighborhood occupied mostly by a huge park called Cuña Verde de O’Donnell. The photographs in this post may correspond to Horcajo neighborhood or the neighboring neighborhood of Marroquina, with which it shares the park



20150310-Parque C.V.O. Madrid-IMG_0256 por jmpe2004, en Flickr



20150310-Parque C.V.O. Madrid-IMG_0247 por jmpe2004, en Flickr



20150310-Parque C.V.O. Madrid-IMG_0416 por jmpe2004, en Flickr



20150310-Parque C.V.O. Madrid-IMG_0438 por jmpe2004, en Flickr



20150310-Parque C.V.O. Madrid-IMG_0403 por jmpe2004, en Flickr



20150310-Parque C.V.O. Madrid-IMG_0203 por jmpe2004, en Flickr



20150310-Parque C.V.O. Madrid-IMG_0071 por jmpe2004, en Flickr



20150310-Parque C.V.O. Madrid-IMG_0117 por jmpe2004, en Flickr



20150310-Parque C.V.O. Madrid-IMG_0235 por jmpe2004, en Flickr



20150310-Parque C.V.O. Madrid-IMG_025620150305-Parque C.V.O. MadridIMG_9872_1 por jmpe2004, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE SAN PASCUAL/SAN PASCUAL NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID



M30 por Kevin Pacheco, en Flickr



7161 -1 MADRID M-30 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



M30, Madrid por Mario Andrei Pantoja Maguiña, en Flickr



Islamic Cultural Center in Madrid por Samira Elhaddad, en Flickr



7156 MADRID MEZQUITA DE LA M-30 d por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



001962 - Madrid por M.Peinado, en Flickr



19112008370 por Juliana Soto, en Flickr



001961 - Madrid por M.Peinado, en Flickr



Madrid Calle Condesa de venadito por bobgz, en Flickr



Edificio Calle Caribe por Álvaro Ibáñez, en Flickr

In these last two photographs only the left side corresponds to the neighborhood of San Pascual, and in the case of the latter only the black glass building


Arterias de Madrid - A2 por Victor Fernandez, en Flickr



Arterioas de Madrid - A2 por Victor Fernandez, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PALACIO REAL/ROYAL PALACE, MADRID (A)

Commonly called Palacio de Oriente (Palace of Orient, despite being located to the west of Madrid), the palace has 135,000 square metres of floorspace and contains 3,418 rooms. It is the largest royal palace in Europe by floor area. The interior of the palace is notable for its wealth of art and the use of many types of fine materials in the construction and the decoration of its rooms. 



Palacio Real por JUAN ANTONIO, en Flickr



PALACIO REAL 030 MADRID por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



0 PALACIO REAL 073 MADRID FOTOGRAFOS por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



Palacio Real de Madrid. por djbalbas, en Flickr



palacio real por miguel, en Flickr



Palacio Real por 2cor418, en Flickr



Fachada principal. Palacio Real. Madrid por Ramón Climent Lorca, en Flickr



Arcos de Palacio - HDR por Ramón Durán, en Flickr



Patio interior del Palacio Real de Madrid por Elena, en Flickr



Palacio por Silvia Cañas, en Flickr



Palacio Real fountain por Julie Littlefield, en Flickr



Palacio Real desde Jardines Sabatini. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PALACIO REAL/ROYAL PALACE, MADRID (B)*



Inside Royal Palace por Oboye, en Flickr



The main staircase por adriaha, en Flickr



Escalera del Palacio Real Madrid por Vicente Camarasa, en Flickr



IMG_3960.jpg por JoseA. Gómez, en Flickr



Palacio Real por Larry Quinn, en Flickr



Palacio de Real interior por Gabor Oszetzky, en Flickr



chapel in the royal palace - Madrid - Palacio Real por Andreas W., en Flickr



Inside the Palacio I, Madrid, 20150425 por Gilbert Sopakuwa, en Flickr



110319b Madrid Palacio Real (55) por Foxgloves48, en Flickr



MADRID PALACIO REAL FRESCOS EN HABITACION DEL REY 31-1-2007 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



A table ! (Madrid, Palacio Real) por Christophe B, en Flickr



MADRID POR DRUIDA PALACIO REAL GABINETE DE PORCELANA 31-1-2007 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



Candelabro en la Sala de Porcelana por Olivia Heredia, en Flickr

​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PALACIO REAL/ROYAL PALACE, MADRID (C)

The Royal Armoury of Madrid is considered, along with the Imperial Armory of Vienna, the most important in the world.



Museum Royal Palace Madrid por Allan Howell, en Flickr



Madrid, Palacio Real, armería por groenling, en Flickr



Real Armería de Madrid por makim c.a., en Flickr



Madrid, Palacio Real, armería por groenling, en Flickr



Royal Palace / Palacio Real, Madrid por Trevor Huxham, en Flickr



Madrid, Palacio Real, armería por groenling, en Flickr



La Real Armeria - HDR por Ramón Durán, en Flickr

During the reign of Philip II the Royal Pharmacy became an appendage of the royal household and ordered the supply of medicines, a role that continues today.
The collection includes jars made by San Ildefonso (La Granja), 19th century, and Talavera de la Reina pottery, 18th century



Apothecary, Royal Palace, Madrid por Dave, en Flickr



MADRID POR DRUIDA PALACIO REAL ALAMBIQUES DE BOTICA 31-1-2007 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr

The Madrid Royal Palace has the largest collection of Stradivarius instruments in the world



stradivarius por Ramón Durán, en Flickr



Stradivarius Violin por Patrick, en Flickr

Outside the Royal Palace in the Plaza de Oriente we can see the wonderful statue of Philip IV of Spain, produced by the Italian sculptor Pietro Tacca using scientific advice from Galileo Galilei and drawings by Diego Velázquez



Felipe IV. Plaza de Oriente. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PALACIO REAL, APÉNDICE /ROYAL PALACE, APPENDIX, MADRID (D)

The Royal Collections Museum is a future museum center, whose headquarters is being built in the Campo del Moro, next to the Almudena Cathedral and the Royal Palace of Madrid. It is intended to accommodate, for public display, tapestries (Royal Palace has around 3,000), armors, musical instruments, including the "Palatinos" Stradivarius, luxury items, antique clocks, carriages and other pieces that the various kings of Spain were treasuring throughout its history. Also a valuable collection of paintings with works by Velazquez, Raphael and Juan de Flandes.
During the works it has been discovered part of the Arab wall of the tenth century and his remains being integrated into the museum. There is also evidence of the discovery of a possible Carpetano settlement (Celtiberian tribe) of the ninth century BC on the site.



P-2 15 Museo de las Colecciones Reales Tuñón y M. Mansilla 3560 por Javier, en Flickr



P-2 18 Museo de las Colecciones Reales Tuñón y M. Mansilla 3575 por Javier, en Flickr



P-1 15 Museo de las Colecciones Reales Tuñón y M. Mansilla 3634. EXPLORE 274 on July 8, 2012 por Javier, en Flickr



R-E Museo de las Colecciones Reales Tuñón y M. Mansilla 3548 por Javier, en Flickr



P-1 20c Museo de las Colecciones Reales Tuñón y M. Mansilla 3631 por Javier, en Flickr



0P-2 35 excavación Arqueológica Museo de las Colecciones Reales Tuñón y M. Mansilla 3592 por Javier, en Flickr



P-1 05 Museo de las Colecciones Reales Tuñón y M. Mansilla 3530 por Javier, en Flickr



P-2 26 Museo de las Colecciones Reales Tuñón y M. Mansilla 3595 por Javier, en Flickr



Museo de Colecciones Reales por jonathan chanca, en Flickr

In this last picture we see the building in the lower right corner



Catedral de la Almudena junto con el nuevo museo de las colecciones reales por Suravia Fotografía Aérea, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE VALLEHERMOSO/VALLEHERMOSO NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID (B)



Tribunal constitucional. Madrid. por snl1651975, en Flickr



Edificio del colegio Mayor San Pablo (IMG_2363) por cmramirezl, en Flickr



New Patio por Saint Louis University Madrid Campus, en Flickr



Instituto Geográfico Nacional por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr



Antiguo Colegio El Porvenir y hoy, iglesia de Cristo. Iglesia Evangélica Española. Calle Bravo Murillo. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



8 Golf Madrid por Félix, en Flickr



Club de Golf Green Canal por Gustavo Bravo, en Flickr



Parque de Santander por cmramirezl, en Flickr



jose rizal por Bernice Roldan, en Flickr



Salida del 1500 H por Pedro Gil, en Flickr



Cañas Silbadoras en calle Cea Bermúdez. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Calle Cea Bermúdez. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*REAL OBSERVATORIO ASTRONÓMICO/ROYAL ASTRONOMICAL OBSERVATORY, MADRID

Created as all Royal European observatories to develop geodesy and cartography, the first Spanish observatory was created in southern Spain in 1753, being transferred to Madrid the section of astronomy in 1790. We now see are the buildings built in the XVIII century in San Blas hill, an educational and museum complex.



01 Real Observatorio Astronómico Edificio Villanueva 3298 por Javier, en Flickr



09 Real Observatorio Astronómico Edificio Villanueva 3329 por Javier, en Flickr



14 Real Observatorio Astronómico Edificio Villanueva 3254 por Javier, en Flickr



20 Real Observatorio Astronómico Edificio Villanueva 3295 por Javier, en Flickr



32 Sala Central. Péndulo de Foucault. Real Observatorio Astronómico Edificio Villanueva 3257 por Javier, en Flickr



45 Sala Central. Péndulo de Foucault. Real Observatorio Astronómico Edificio Villanueva 3335 por Javier, en Flickr



63 Real Observatorio Astronómico Edificio del Astrógrafo 3280 por Javier, en Flickr



55 Real Observatorio Astronómico Edificio del Sol 3341 por Javier, en Flickr



90 Real Observatorio Astronómico Sala del telescopio de Herschel. A. Fernández Alba 3362 por Javier, en Flickr



93 Real Observatorio Astronómico Sala del telescopio de Herschel. A. Fernández Alba 3373 por Javier, en Flickr



71 Real Observatorio Astronómico Sala de Ciencias de la Tierra y el Universo. A. Fernández Alba 3346 por Javier, en Flickr



82 Real Observatorio Astronómico Sala del telescopio de Herschel. A. Fernández Alba 3359 por Javier, en Flickr



80 Real Observatorio Astronómico Sala del telescopio de Herschel. A. Fernández Alba 3354 por Javier, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE ATOCHA/ATOCHA NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID

Atocha is an eminently railway neighborhood, contains all the rail infrastructure of Atocha station, the most important in Spain and one of the largest in Europe. It also has several commuter and subway stations and the largest bus station in Spain. It also has a small financial area 



Estacion de Atocha 1 por jmrmolina, en Flickr



Estación de Atocha por Ildefonso Robledo, en Flickr



06 Linterna del Intercambiador Estación de Atocha Moneo 3243 por Javier, en Flickr



60 Estación de Atocha Moneo Nueva terminal AVE 3415 por Javier, en Flickr



ATOCHA ESTACIÓN por Jose Ignacio Paredes, en Flickr



Atocha en estado puro. por Javier Montes, en Flickr



Corredor sur de Atocha, Madrid por Sergio, en Flickr



Cercanías Madrid, Méndez Álvaro por mistrenets, en Flickr



Cercanías Madrid, Méndez Álvaro por mistrenets, en Flickr



Spain11_0292 por Wallace, en Flickr



Estación Sur por Alberto Sánchez Fernández, en Flickr



Méndez Álvaro por Eduardo Garcés, en Flickr



Méndez Álvaro por Cesar Tardaguila, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DEL CASCO HISTÓRICO DE BARAJAS/NEIGHBORHOOD OF CASCO HISTÓRICO DE BARAJAS, MADRID

The neighborhood of Casco Histórico de Barajas is the small village was in 1931 when the airport began operating in the territory of the municipality. Today, the neighborhood is surrounded by giant Barajas airport facilities and new neighborhoods emerged around.



Madrid Noreste (Barajas T4) por Sergio Zurinaga, en Flickr



metro Barajas por Bazia79, en Flickr



La plaza del pueblo por Pablo Arias López, en Flickr



Casco Histórico de Barajas por Bazia79, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE TIMÓN/TIMÓN NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID

Timón is one of the new neighborhoods surrounding the old village of Barajas (now Casco Histórico de Barajas neighborhood)



Barajas, Madrid por Bazia79, en Flickr



La Ermita de Nuestra Señora de la Soledad por Bazia79, en Flickr



Barajas, Madrid por Bazia79, en Flickr



Barajas, Madrid por Bazia79, en Flickr



ponad dachami Madrytu  por Bazia79, en Flickr



Barajas, Madrid por Bazia79, en Flickr



bar del barrio por Bazia79, en Flickr



pequeño parque por Bazia79, en Flickr



Barajas, Madrid por Bazia79, en Flickr



Barajas by night  por Bazia79, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DEL AEROPUERTO/AEROPUERTO (AIRPORT) NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID

The Aeropuerto neighborhood contains all terminals and airport facilities of the Adolfo Suarez- Madrid Barajas Airport, except some part of their runways and landing fields are located in the municipality of Alcobendas. Currently, the Adolfo Suarez-Madrid Barajas airport is the fifth in Europe and twenty-ninth in the world by number of passengers.

1)	TERMINAL T4/T4 TERMINAL



Aeropuerto de Barajas 3 por norber, en Flickr



A321 Iberia EC-JGS por norber, en Flickr



A321 Iberia EC-JMR por norber, en Flickr



Aeropuerto de Barajas 2 por norber, en Flickr



Espera... por norber, en Flickr



A330-243 Gobierno de Kazajistán UP-A3001 por norber, en Flickr



Aeropuerto de Barajas 4 por norber, en Flickr



B737-8AS Ryanair EI-EMF por norber, en Flickr



A319-111 EasyJet G-EZBF por norber, en Flickr



AEROPUERTO BARAJAS por driburbs, en Flickr



Aeropuerto Barajas por Alexander winax, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DEL AEROPUERTO/AEROPUERTO (AIRPORT) NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID

2)	DETALLE TERMINALES T4 Y T4S/DETAIL OF T4 AND T4S TERMINALS



Terminal T4 por Mundo Desconcertante, en Flickr



Buques en la T4 por Josep González, en Flickr



Metro de Madrid: Aeropuerto de Barajas T4 [L8] por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr



T4 Madrid por Sacha, en Flickr



T4 por Emilio Prado, en Flickr



Madrid-Barajas T4 por Javier Ortega Figueiral, en Flickr



excuse me, where is my plane? por Fred, en Flickr



Transporte T4 por David, en Flickr



barajas_t4s por Miguel Tejada 004, en Flickr



MAD Terminal T4, Barajas (E) por Carlos Iborra, en Flickr



Airport – Aeropuerto Barajas Terminal 4, Madrid (Spain), HDR por Marc, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DEL AEROPUERTO/AEROPUERTO (AIRPORT) NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID

3)	TERMINALES T1, T2 Y T3/T1, T2 AND T3 TERMINALS



Amanecer en Barajas por Adrian Herreros, en Flickr



Barajas T1 por Juliana Soto, en Flickr



Baggage Hall @ Barajas por Caribb, en Flickr



Parking aeropuerto Madrid Barajas Adolfo Suárez T1 por BARREIRO&REY, en Flickr



Metro de Barajas, T1, T2 Y T3. por Sergio Santos Otero, en Flickr



"Aeropuerto T1-T2-T3" station opened in 1999.  por eric, en Flickr



Aeropuerto de Barajas, T2 por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr



T2-Madrid Barajas Adolfo Suárez por Salvador Abraham, en Flickr



La terminal - Barajas T2 por sergiogutierrezo, en Flickr



Airport complexity por Armando G Alonso, en Flickr



Madrid-Barajas. T2 & T3 terminals por Javier Ortega Figueiral, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALLE DE JOSÉ GUTIÉRREZ ABASCAL/JOSÉ GUTIERREZ ABASCAL STREET, MADRID


José Gutiérrez Abascal street (better known as José Abascal street or Abascal street) is the most important avenue of three neighborhoods that have seen: Almagro (20), Trafalgar (79) and Rios Rosas (94)



Calle de José Abascal. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



C/ José Abascal P1060393 por cmramirezl, en Flickr



20090109 Nevada en Madrid por Fernando Ramos, en Flickr



Convento Hijas de la Caridad de San Vicente Paúl. Calle José Abascal. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Madrid - Metro - Estación de Alonso Cano por Ingolf, en Flickr



Casa-palacio Antonia Montes. Calle José Abascal. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Hotel Abascal. Calle José Abascal. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Calle José Abascal. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Madrid Nevado - 9 enero 2009 por Pablo Monteagudo, en Flickr



Una Harley no siempre llama la atención por Joe Lomas, en Flickr



C/ José Abascal P1060391 por cmramirezl, en Flickr



C/ José Abascal P1060397 por cmramirezl, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALGUNOS TEMPLOS/SOME TEMPLES, MADRID


Debod Temple - Building of ancient Egypt dated at least 2200 years old. The temple was given by Egypt to Spain in 1970





Templo de Debod por Jocarlo, en Flickr

Cathedral of Santa Maria la Real de la Almudena, 1883-1993





Catedral de la Almudena por Antonio Rojas, en Flickr

Francisco de Goya frescoes in the dome of the hermitage of San Antonio de la Florida, from the late eighteenth century. The chapel has a twin temple dedicated to the cult.





Figuras envueltas de ritmo, luz y color......pero en donde??? por jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr

Santa Barbara Church (Convent of the Royal Salesas), 1750-1758





Iglesia de las Reales Salesas.Plaza de las Salesas.Madrid por Ruben Sanchez, en Flickr

San Francisco el Grande Basilica, 1761-1784





Basílica de San Francisco el Grande (Madrid) por Cándido Bullido, en Flickr

Mosque of Omar, 1992





Prayer - Mezquita M-30 (Madrid) por Jose Maria., en Flickr

Church of San Jerónimo el Real (former monastery of Jeronimos), XV century





Los Jerónimos, Madrid pña por Juan F. Esteban Barahona, en Flickr

San Pedro el Viejo church. It is with the church of San Nicolas de los Servitas, the oldest of Madrid still standing. XIV century





Torre de la Iglesia de San Pedro el Grande desde Plaza de la Paja. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Church of San Manuel y San Benito. Built between 1902 and 1910 in Byzantine style





Parroquia San Manuel y San Benito ( Madrid) por gonzalo costales, en Flickr

San Andrés Church (Chapel of San Isidro). One of the most ancient churches in Madrid. Afire in 1936, the present church of San Andrés is the chapel of San Isidro, added in the seventeenth century





Capilla de San Isidro y Casa museo de San Isidro. Plaza San Andrés. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Frescoes of the Church of San Antonio de los Alemanes (of the Germans and founded as San Antonio of the Portuguese). XVII century





Iglesia de San Antonio de los Alemanes El Refugio 36157 por Javier, en Flickr

Church of Calatravas (only remaining part of the convent of the Real Concepción). XVII century





Las Calatravas, Madrid por Jose Diego Suarez, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ESTADIO VICENTE CALDERÓN /VICENTE CALDERÓN STADIUM, MADRID

Football stadium of Atlético de Madrid Club . Destined to become a site for new buildings because the club is building a new stadium



Atletí❤ @ Vicente Calderón por Charlie Cunningham, en Flickr



VICENTE CALDERÓN -estadio por ValiAnn, en Flickr



Vicente Calderón por Esteban Garce, en Flickr



Estadio Vicente Calderón por Enrique A Sanabria, en Flickr



@ Vicente Calderón por Charlie Cunningham, en Flickr



Un lleno total por Jose_David, en Flickr



A pesar de que desde el dolor nace el orgullo en esta afición … por Charlie Cunningham, en Flickr



Coldplay @Vicente Calderón por Amanda, en Flickr



Vicente Calderón por juanda021282, en Flickr



Vicente Calderón por Adriano Fortarezza, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE PROSPERIDAD/PROSPERIDAD NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID



torres blancas por t + z, en Flickr



Edificio Torres Blancas. Madrid. por Felipe Salvador, en Flickr



UGT Madrid por Metro Centric, en Flickr



Edificio Adeslas. Calle Príncipe de Vergara. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

López de Hoyos Street is the main axis of the neighborhood



Calle de Lopez de Hoyos por asalvats, en Flickr



Intercambiador de Avenida de América por Daniel Lobo, en Flickr



DSC_0181 por Andrew, en Flickr



En IBM por Enrique Dans, en Flickr



MADRID HOTEL PUERTA DE AMERICA 11 28-7-2006 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



Silken Puerta América por Thopsh, en Flickr



27p por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE LISTA/LISTA NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID




Hospital de la Princesa. Calles General Díaz Porlier y Diego de León. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Iglesia Nuestra Señora del Pilar. Calles General Pardiñas y Juan Bravo. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



metro Nuñéz de Balboa por Telika, en Flickr



Plaza del Marqués de Salamanca. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Plaza del Marqués de Salamanca. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Metro de Lista por El Oráculo de Bacon, en Flickr



Antigua Cárcel de Porlier. Calle General Díaz Porlier. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Jardines de Gregorio Ordóñez por madridinfantil, en Flickr



Calles Juan Bravo y General Pardiñas. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Estación Diego de León por Alejandro Castro, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALLE DE PRECIADOS/PRECIADOS STREET, MADRID


Preciados Street is one of the most popular commercial areas of Madrid and is among the most visited in Europe. Has a curious shape of the letter L, with two clearly defined areas, the vertical stick is pedestrian and the horizontal with vehicle traffic



Calle Preciados por Fermín R.F., en Flickr



Calle Preciados (Madrid) por JuanPa Ausín Iglesias, en Flickr



calle Preciados por jemotilla, en Flickr



Calle Preciados de Madrid por José María Sotomayor, en Flickr



Calle Preciados Madrid España por TUGA.CL, en Flickr



streetphotography at Calle Preciados (Madrid) por Luisón, en Flickr



Calle Preciados. por Agustin Hidalgo, en Flickr



Calle Preciados. por federico romero galán, en Flickr



Calle Preciados en Madrid en navidad por Huahe, en Flickr



Calle Preciados. por federico romero galán, en Flickr



Iluminacion Navideña del Corte Ingles por jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr



_DSC4058 Luces de Preciados.jpg25,6 MB7360 × 4912 por Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLAZA MAYOR/MAYOR (MAJOR) SQUARE, MADRID


It originated in the sixteenth century, when the confluence of roads, streets today, Toledo and Atocha, on the outskirts of the medieval village, was celebrated here the main city market



Panoramica en Plaza Mayor, Madrid por MauroNet, en Flickr



PLAZA MAYOR por MIQUEL BLASCO / POCO A POCO, en Flickr



Plaza Mayor by night por Francesco, en Flickr



Plaza Mayor por Juan M. S., en Flickr

The Casa de Panadería (House Bakery), one of the main buildings in the square, was completed in the first quarter of the seventeenth century. His name is because on the ground floor was the main city bakery



Madrid. Plaza Mayor. Estatua ecuestre de Felipe III (al fondo Casa de la Panadería). por José Manuel Azcona, en Flickr



Plaza Mayor, Madrid por Vasilis Tsikkinis, en Flickr



Plaza Mayor al amanecer por Carlos Candiani [ Twitter: @candianic ], en Flickr



Plaza Mayor de Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



DG17 MADRID DE LOS AUSTRIAS PLAZA MAYOR por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



Calle de la Sal por Esther Moliné, en Flickr



Arco Plaza Mayor desde Arenal por Lupe Clemente, en Flickr



Calle Toledo-Madrid. por Ruben Sanchez, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLAZA DEL CALLAO/CALLAO SQUARE, MADRID

The vertex of the "L" of Preciados Street is occupied by Callao Square, also one of the most emblematic places in Madrid



Plaza del Callao por Lovando, en Flickr



ATARDECER DE OTOÑO EN LA PLAZA DE CALLAO, MADRID. AUTUMN EVENING AT CALLAO SQUARE, MADRID por jose luis mur, en Flickr



Callao por Juan Sáez, en Flickr



schweppes por Javier Sánchez Salcedo, en Flickr



Edificios de la Plaza del Callao. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Metro por jan_eye, en Flickr



Fnac Madrid por albolm911, en Flickr



En la quietud de la noche por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr



Plaza Callao, Madrid, 2011 por J_FF, en Flickr



Plaza de Callao por Paloma.delosrios, en Flickr



_MG_7946 Anochecer de Gran Vía desde las alturas.jpg 14,3 MB5616 × 3744 por Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE CIUDAD JARDÍN/CIUDAD JARDÍN NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID


In this neighborhood there is a small park called Berlin and a monument created with blocks of the wall of the German capital



Bloques del Muro de Berlín. Parque Berlín. Avenida Ramón y Cajal. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

The bear is a symbol of Berlin… and Madrid



Oso, símbolo de Berlín. Parque de Berlín. Av. Ramón y Cajal. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Fundación-Colegio Santamarca por Enrique Fidel, en Flickr



Auditorio Nacional de Musica (Madrid) por Docteur Christophe, en Flickr



Concierto Navidad 2011 Auditorio Nacional, Madrid por David Pérez Huerta, en Flickr



Auditorio Nacional. Calle Príncipe de Vergara. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Estación Cruz del Rayo (Metro)_Madrid por Daniel Castro, en Flickr



Edificio de Viviendas / Calle Pradillo por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr



Parque en la Calle de Pradillo por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr



Calle de Marcenado por asalvats, en Flickr



Madrid, Spain. por Juan C. Angel, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNA CELEBRACIÓN/A CELEBRATION, MADRID

Celebration of the 200th anniversary (1808-2008) of the uprising of the people of Madrid against the troops of Napoleon Bonaparte



Madrid 2 de 2008 1732 por Javier, en Flickr



Madrid 2 de 2008 1741 por Javier, en Flickr



Madrid 2 de 2008 1771 por Javier, en Flickr



Madrid 2 de 2008 1777 por Javier, en Flickr



Madrid 2 de 2008 1932 por Javier, en Flickr



Madrid 2 de 2008 1939 por Javier, en Flickr



Madrid 2 de 2008 1946 por Javier, en Flickr



Madrid 2 de 2008 1955 por Javier, en Flickr



Madrid 2 de 2008 2015 por Javier, en Flickr



Madrid 2 de 2008 2048 por Javier, en Flickr



Madrid 2 de 2008 2067 por Javier, en Flickr



Madrid 2 de 2008 2095 por Javier, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE LA CASA DE CAMPO/CASA DE CAMPO NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID


The neighborhood of the Casa de Campo has two distinct parts, a small urban part with a magnificent park (West Park (40)) and one with a forest park. The Casa de Campo (Country House) is the largest park in Madrid. It is situated west of downtown Madrid. It gets its name 'Country House' because it was once a royal hunting estate. Its area is more than 1,750 hectares (6.8 sq mi).

(1)	PARTE URBANA Y PARQUE DEL OESTE/URBAN PART AND OESTE (WEST) PARK



Antigua Estación del Norte. Glorieta San Vicente. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Estación Príncipe Pio, Madrid por Ricardo, en Flickr



Principe Pio Madrid por Never House, en Flickr



Madrid - Puerta San Vicente por Alejandro, en Flickr



Manzanares desde Paseo Florida por César Caracuel, en Flickr



Ermita de San Antonio de la Florida por Jesus Moral Nuez, en Flickr



Avenida de Seneca, al fondo la torre del edificio del museo del traje, antes de arte contemporáneo P1070989 por cmramirezl, en Flickr



Concepción Arenal. Paseo de Moret. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Parque del Oeste. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Waiting for the autumn / Esperando el otoño por Javier Martínez, en Flickr



La Chata por cmramirezl, en Flickr



Templo de Debod (Madrid) por Patricia Ortega, en Flickr



REFLEJOS DE LA GRAN CIUDAD por Amalia González, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE LA CASA DE CAMPO/CASA DE CAMPO NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID


The neighborhood of the Casa de Campo has two distinct parts, a small urban part with a magnificent park (West Park (40)) and one with a forest park. The Casa de Campo (Country House) is the largest park in Madrid. It is situated west of downtown Madrid. It gets its name 'Country House' because it was once a royal hunting estate. Its area is more than 1,750 hectares (6.8 sq mi).

(2)	PARQUE DE LA CASA DE CAMPO/CASA DE CAMPO (COUNTRY HOUSE) PARK



Entrada a la Casa de Campo por Madrid rio. por Algomarc, en Flickr



Madrid. La Casa de Campo por María José Caffarena, en Flickr



Remar... por Roberto García Fadón, en Flickr



Ya por Enrique (****) Piris Niño, en Flickr



Panda por Eoin Butler, en Flickr



Zoo de Madrid por Antonio Rodriguez Hernandez, en Flickr



Coreografía (Zoo de Madrid) por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr



Zoo de Madrid,( Casa de Campo) por Esteban Martin Atienza, en Flickr



Exhibición de Delfines, Madrid por Francisco Aragão, en Flickr



Sillas voladoras por Aleko Álvarez, en Flickr



Parque de Atracciones Madrid 141 por Jeremy Thompson, en Flickr



Teleferico por David, en Flickr



Cerro Garabitas por Daniel Reñe Castillo, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE VALDEMARÍN/VALDEMARÍN NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID




20090622 1075 por alliecat1881, en Flickr



Hotel Eurostars Zarzuela Park - Madrid por Pablo Monteagudo, en Flickr



Hotel Eurostars Zarzuela Park - Madrid por Pablo Monteagudo, en Flickr



20090622 1086 por alliecat1881, en Flickr



20090622 1067 por alliecat1881, en Flickr



20090622 1064 por alliecat1881, en Flickr



Entrada hospital por Hospitales Nisa, en Flickr



Hospital_Nisa_Pardo_de_Aravaca por TEISA, en Flickr



Fachada Exterior del Jardín con Piscina por abbantire: S.A., en Flickr



Vista Nocturna de la Fachada Exterior del Jardín con Piscina por abbantire: S.A., en Flickr



a day in October - sunset in Madrid / 再次夕阳 por aelena, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALLE DE MARÍA DE MOLINA/MARIA DE MOLINA STREET, MADRID

Maria de Molina Street is the axis of union of four neighborhoods of Madrid that we have already seen; El Viso Neighborhood (44), La Castellana Neighborhood (73), Prosperidad Neighborhood (115) and Lista Neighborhood (116). At the same time, Maria de Molina Street forms part of one of the main East-West axis of Madrid, together with José Rodríguez Abascal Street (112) and Cea Bermúdez Street to the West, and América Avenue to the East



Calle María de Molina. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



IE’s Main Building por IE on the Web, en Flickr



IE’s Main Building at dusk por IE on the Web, en Flickr



Madrid - Museo Lázaro Galdiano por Alejandro, en Flickr



Casa de la calle María de Molina. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Casa de la calle María de Molina. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Reflejos desde el bus/Reflections from the bus por Joe Lomas, en Flickr



Reunión/Meeting por Joe Lomas, en Flickr



Edificio sede Iberia de la calle María de Molina. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Edificios de la calle María de Molina. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Madrid - Maria de Molina 31 por Mauricio Fossa Falco, en Flickr



09012009(038) Maria de Molina por ArbeyuDigital, en Flickr



Edificios de la calle María de Molina. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE DELICIAS/DELICIAS NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID - 1


The neighbourhood of Delicias gives its name to the first monumental train station of Madrid, Delicias station . It also makes border with the Atocha train station, in the nearby neighborhood of Atocha. It is therefore a clearly railway neighborhood



Paseo de las Delicias, Madrid por Leandro Trujillo, en Flickr



CALLES DE MADRID QUE VIERTEN A CASTILLA 01 por Fco. Javier Fernández, en Flickr



Edificio Cooperativa Hesperia. Paseo de Delicias. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Mural mosaico. Hotel Carlton. Paseo Delicias. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

ANTIGUA ESTACIÓN DE DELICIAS (A PORTUGAL), HOY MUSEO DEL FERROCARRIL/OLD DELICIAS STATION (TO PORTUGAL), RAILWAY MUSEUM TODAY



54 Estación de Delicias por Félix, en Flickr



003 Talgo por Félix, en Flickr

ESTACIÓN DE CERCANÍAS DE DELICIAS/DELICIAS COMMUTER STATION 



Estación por Leandro Trujillo Casañas, en Flickr

The station has only a way out for a old tourist train called “Tren de la Fresa” (Strawberry train) bound to the nearby town of Aranjuez. Via boots from the marquee of the station and passes through the Parque Enrique Tierno Galván, a large park shared by the neighborhoods of Delicias and Legázpi.



Las antiguas vías de la Estación de Delicias, hoy Calle Párroco Eusebio Cuenca. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Antiguas vías de la Estación de Delicias. Calle Párrroco Eusebio Cuenca. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Subway Arganzuela-Planetario station is located in the Enrique Tierno Galván Park in the area belonging to the District of delight, to give service to the Planetarium of Madrid, located in the District of Legazpi. The station has a surprising decoration with astronomical motifs



Estación espacial por toni carrero, en Flickr



Estación de Metro de Arganzuela-Planetario por Jesús Pérez Pacheco, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE DELICIAS/DELICIAS NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID - 2


The neighbourhood of Delicias had an old industrial area in Méndez Álvaro street now is this converting a cultural, business and residential area. 
See --> 27) Campus of the multinational Spanish oil company "REPSOL", Méndez Álvaro street (first page...)



Nuevas y viejas estructuras 08 E El Águila Mansilla- Tuñón Heladora. Biblioteca Regional 10888 por Javier, en Flickr



Archivo y Biblioteca Regional de Madrid por Leandro Trujillo Casañas, en Flickr



Planos de Vidrio: luz y reflejo. 28 Q El Águila Mansilla- Tuñón Archivo Regional 10944 por Javier, en Flickr



Señas de identidad. 04 D El Águila Mansilla-Tuñón Silos Metálicos Biblioteca Regional 6335 por Javier, en Flickr



Edificio en la calle Méndez Álvaro por Julián Ropero Gil, en Flickr



Campus Repsol. Madrid por Juan R. Ruiz, en Flickr



77 Campus REPSOL Rafael de la Hoz 19639 por Javier, en Flickr



Campus Repsol. Madrid por Juan R. Ruiz, en Flickr



Un pequeño mundo de cristal y acero por Paco Rodriguez, en Flickr



Campus Empresarial de Repsol en Méndez Álvaro / Rafael de la Hoz por Foro Urbitas.eu, en Flickr



Campus Empresarial de Repsol en Méndez Álvaro / Rafael de la Hoz por Foro Urbitas.eu, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE LEGAZPI/LEGAZPI NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID - 

Legazpi, an old industrial neighborhood, also owns part of Méndez Álvaro street and most of the vast Enrique Tierno Galván Park



Edificio de Compañía Logística de Hidrocarburos. Calles Titán y Méndez Álvaro. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Edificio de Compañía Logística de Hidrocarburos. Calles Titán y Méndez Álvaro. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Edificio de Compañía Logística de Hidrocarburos. Calles Titán y Méndez Álvaro, desde el lago del Parque Enrique Tierno Galván. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Lagos del Parque Enrique Tierno Galván. Calle Meneses, Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Las 5 farolas por Juan M. S., en Flickr



Footing por Juan M. S., en Flickr



Auditorio del Parque Enrique Tierno Galván. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Legazpi por James *B, en Flickr



Plaza de Legazpi. Madrid por Manuel, en Flickr



Metro de Legazpi por Jostography Web, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PARQUE ENRIQUE TIERNO GALVÁN/ENRIQUE TIERNO GALVÁN PARK, MADRID - 

Built in the 1980s on the "Cerro de la Plata" (Silver Hill), ancient deposits of charcoal from the railway stations of Atocha and Delicias, Enrique Tierno Galván Park (its creator during his term of Mayor of Madrid) is one of the most major of Madrid. Is located between the neighborhoods of Delicias and Legazpi



Parque Enrique Tierno Galván. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

PLANETARIO DE MADRID/MADRID PLANETARIUM



Parque Enrique Tierno Galván. Planetario. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Parque Enrique Tierno Galván. por ireizamar, en Flickr



Amphitheatre, Parque Enrique Tierno Galvan, Madrid por BardickMusic, en Flickr



Parque Enrique Tierno Galván por Leopold Bloom, en Flickr



Track field por freeliquida, en Flickr



Colombe de la Paix ? por Docteur Christophe, en Flickr

CINE IMAX/IMAX CINEMA



IMAX por Gonzopowers, en Flickr



Imax Madrid por Paloma León y Luismi Cavallé, en Flickr



monumento chimenea por Mánel, en Flickr

Enrique Tierno Galván, Mayor of Madrid (1979-1986) was the creator of this park, which was named after died. Person of great charisma, was known as the "viejo profesor" (old teacher). Its mandate was the cultural event known as the "Movida Madrileña"



Tierno Galván (el alcalde de la movida) por Jose Martin, en Flickr
*​


----------



## neuromancer (Jan 5, 2004)

Amazing work! thanks.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^

Thanks, neuromancer


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VERANO/SUMMER, MADRID - 



Summer in Madrid !! Veranos de Madrid por Caty, en Flickr



Que dure el verano!... por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr



JMJ 2011 MADRID 2 099 copia por Cazador de imágenes, en Flickr



Terraza Archipiélago. Matadero Madrid por Madrid Diferente, en Flickr



Plaza España, al menos nos queda el Sol por Cazador de imágenes, en Flickr



Re-evolution por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr



CHUECA 112 copia por Cazador de imágenes, en Flickr



Caminando por Madrid por Vanessa Gutierrez, en Flickr



@ Madrid por adriagarcia, en Flickr



Con lazo de regalo por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr



La playa de Madrid y su arena amarilla por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE LA ALAMEDA DE OSUNA/ALAMEDA DE OSUNA NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID - 

Alameda de Osuna is a small neighborhood in the northeast of Madrid. Although flanked by large roads such as América Avenue and La Hispanidad Avenue, it is a quiet residential neighbourhood that hosts one of the treasures of Madrid, El Capricho Park. In its territory there is also a small medieval castle which is being rehabilitated and the bunker of the High Command of the Spanish Republic, used in the Spanish Civil War



Madrid por Calvin Smith, en Flickr



(162/16) Metro de Madrid: Alameda de Osuna por Pablo Arias López, en Flickr



Madrid - Castillo de la Alameda por Alejandro, en Flickr



05/02/2013 Visita al búnker de El Capricho por Jaime Lissavetzky, en Flickr

PARQUE DE EL CAPRICHO/EL CAPRICHO PARK

María Josefa Pimentel, Duchess of Osuna (1752-1834), married to the ninth Duke of Osuna, Pedro Téllez-Girón, was one of the leading ladies of the nobility of the era, and patron of artists. In 1783 he bought land in the outskirts of Madrid to build a recreational farm. A year later, the architect of the Court, Pablo Boutelou presented an initial project for the garden. It began to be built in 1787, finally ending 52 years later, in 1839. The Duchess died without seeing the site



Plaza El Parterre de El Capricho 01101 por Javier, en Flickr



Abejero 01621 por Javier, en Flickr



11 Fuente de los delfines 0105 por Javier, en Flickr



Parque de El Capricho, Madrid por Miguel A. Sancho, en Flickr



El Capricho (Madrid) por Julio Rubio, en Flickr



Parque El Capricho IV por Ramón Vázquez Morales, en Flickr



Madrid - El capricho por David Rodriguez Martin, en Flickr



Parque del Capricho- Madrid, Spain por beatroz, en Flickr



Templete con la estatua de Baco en su interior por Angeles Torres, en Flickr



Palacio Parque "El Capricho" por El sindrome de Øttinger, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE LA PAZ/LA PAZ NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID

This small neighborhood is dominated by the CTBA, a set of four buildings between the most high in Europe, but the name comes from one of the largest hospitals of Madrid, La Paz Hospital 



MG_1035 Madrid Castellana.jpg 10,7 MB por Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, en Flickr



Torre de Maternidad del Hospital "La Paz" por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr



Hospital de La Paz, Madrid por Aurora Perez, en Flickr



Torres entre la niebla por Juan Carlos Bustos Morán, en Flickr



CTBA Madrid por Alberto Gallego, en Flickr



CTBA, Madrid por Dan, en Flickr



Las Cuatro Torres, Madrid por Amanda Haycox, en Flickr



CTBA Madrid por roojorubi, en Flickr



NIEVA EN MADRID por caorca, en Flickr



Amaneciendo en una habitación del hospital “La paz” por David, en Flickr



Vistas Madrid 09 desde Torre Espacio 2094 por Javier, en Flickr



Fermín Caballero Madrid por Tofi_villa, en Flickr



Madrid - Iglesia de Santa Maria de la Caridad por Alejandro, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INTERCAMBIADOR DE PRÍNCIPE PÍO/PRÍNCIPE PÍO HUB, MADRID - 

The Príncipe Pío Hub is perhaps the most important of Madrid. With three subway lines, 6, 10 and R, and three lines of suburban train, C1, C7 and C10, suburban bus terminal from southwest of Madrid and other regions, a large mall with large number of cinemas and an intense commercial activity is a great center of attraction of the city of Madrid. It has been built on, and under, the former "North" railway station, having been found in the construction of its underground important paleontological sites and several sets of archaeological structures



Estación de Principe Pío por Cubillo., en Flickr



Estación Principe Pío por David Alonso, en Flickr



Estación del Norte o Príncipe Pío. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Intercambiador de Príncipe Pío (Madrid, España- Spain) por Alvaro Mijares, en Flickr



Estación Príncipe Pío por Tomás, en Flickr



Estación del Norte / Estación de Príncipe Pío por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr



Príncipe Pío (7) por Alberto Romero, en Flickr



Puente hacia otra por Helux_One, en Flickr



Estación Príncipe Pío por Vivi y Adri in Europe , en Flickr



008531 - Madrid por M.Peinado, en Flickr



00MADRID SAN ISIDRO 2011 207 -1 centro comercial principe pio por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



Principe Pío por Daniel Lobo, en Flickr



Príncipe Pío por Contando Estrelas, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE FUENTELARREINA/FUENTELARREINA NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID

Fuentelarreina is a small neighborhood in the District of Fuencarral - El Pardo. With a residential part, the rest of the territory are facilities of the Royal Spanish Golf Federation´s National Centre



Sand Bunker - Royal Spanish Golf Federation´s National Centre - MySpanishExperience.com por Imanol Urquizu, en Flickr



Rabbit - Royal Spanish Golf Federation´s National Centre - MySpanishExperience.com por Imanol Urquizu, en Flickr



Practice Balls - Royal Spanish Golf Federation´s National Centre - MySpanishExperience.com por Imanol Urquizu, en Flickr



Hole 18 Green - Royal Spanish Golf Federation´s National Centre - MySpanishExperience.com por Imanol Urquizu, en Flickr



Green and Pond - Royal Spanish Golf Federation´s National Centre - MySpanishExperience.com por Imanol Urquizu, en Flickr



Duck - Royal Spanish Golf Federation´s National Centre - MySpanishExperience.com por Imanol Urquizu, en Flickr



Bird - Royal Spanish Golf Federation´s National Centre - MySpanishExperience.com por Imanol Urquizu, en Flickr



Shooting Range - Royal Spanish Golf Federation´s National Centre - MySpanishExperience.com por Imanol Urquizu, en Flickr



Hole 16 Tee - Royal Spanish Golf Federation´s National Centre - MySpanishExperience.com por Imanol Urquizu, en Flickr



Hole One Sign - Royal Spanish Golf Federation´s National Centre - MySpanishExperience.com por Imanol Urquizu, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALLE DE ALCALÁ, DESDE LA PUERTA DEL SOL A LA PUERTA DE ALCALA/ALCALÁ STREET, FROM PUERTA DEL SOL SQUARE TO INDEPENDENCIA SQUARE (ALCALÁ’S GATE), MADRID

Alcalá Street is possibly the street more famous of Madrid, the longest of the city and the most beloved by locals. For centuries represents the spirit of Madrid, his way of being, its quintessence. Always Sung and always at the heart of those born in Madrid when they are away from the city



Calle Alcalá por joseatorralba, en Flickr



Calle Alcalá (Madrid) por Zheileman, en Flickr



Madrid, Metro Sevilla. por Nacho Viñau Ena., en Flickr



Alcalá con Virgen de los Peligros. Madrid. NWN HWW por Caty, en Flickr



Calle Alcalá-Madrid por FEDERICO JORDÁ, en Flickr



Calle Alcalá de Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Banco de Espana por postopp1, en Flickr



Calle Alcala (Madrid) por Francisco Moreno, en Flickr



(0045) Lo más de Madrid en una sola imagen por Pablo Arias López, en Flickr



Cibeles, Alcalá y Gran Vía de Madrid por Juan Ramón Galán, en Flickr



Cibeles. por Zdravko Petrov, en Flickr



Cibeles Madrid por IvanSanz, en Flickr



Puerta de Alcalá, Madrid por Boone Kimura, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CARRERA DE SAN JERÓNIMO/CARRERA DE SAN JERÓNIMO STREET, MADRID

Popular at first, elegant and sophisticated at the end, is one of the streets more representative of Madrid’s downtown. Born alongside her twin sister Alcalá Street, separated by a building which today is the main Apple Store in Madrid. Later they follow divergent paths



Carrera de San Jerónimo. Madrid por Ioannes Thyrsus, en Flickr



LHARDY CARRERA DE SAN JERONIMO MADRID 8937 22-2-2014 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



Restaurante La Catedral. Madrid por Abariltur, en Flickr



Carrera de San Jerònimo por Valentina*, en Flickr



Plaza de Canalejas, Madrid por Mario Rosales, en Flickr



Carrera de San Jerónimo hacia ampliación del Congreso. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Teatro Reina Victoria, Carrera San Jeronimo (2) por Pedro Francisco Francisco, en Flickr



Ampliación del Congreso de los Diputados. Carrera de San Jerónimo. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Urban Hotel, Madrid por Mario Rosales, en Flickr



Hotel por Juan Antonio Ocaña, en Flickr



CARRERA DE SAN JERONIMO MADRID 8732 24-1-2014 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



Carrera de San Jerónimo por Andres Guerrero, en Flickr



Location in front of the Palace Hotel por La Pepa chic, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CERCANÍAS /CERCANÍAS (COMMUTER RAILWAY SYSTEM), MADRID

The system of transport of Madrid is considered one of the best in the world, comparable, and in some cases superior, to the larger cities of the first world. Cercanías is a commuter railway system to connect the metropolitan area of Madrid, one of the more large in Europe. Madrid Cercanías is similar to Paris RER 

ESTACIÓN DE ATOCHA CERCANÍAS/ATOCHA CERCANÍAS STATION



Atocha Cercanías por Kazuhito Kidachi, en Flickr

ESTACIÓN DE CERCANÍAS DE EMBAJADORES/EMBAJADORES CERCANÍAS STATION



estación de embajadores por mallol, en Flickr

ESTACIÓN DE SOL DE CERCANÍAS/SOL CERCANÍAS STATION



Madrid - Cercanías - Estación de Sol por Ingolf, en Flickr

ESTACIÓN RECOLETOS CERCANÍAS/RECOLETOS CERCANÍAS STATION



Estacion de Recoletos - Cercanias Madrid por Ricardo, en Flickr

ESTACION DE CERCANÍAS DE MÉNDEZ ÁLVARO C-5/MÉNDEZ ÁLVARO CERCANÍAS STATION C-5



Cercanías Madrid, Méndez Álvaro por mistrenets, en Flickr

ESTACIÓN DE CERCANÍAS DE MÉNDEZ ÁLVARO/MÉNDEZ ÁLVARO CERCANÍAS STATION



Cercanías Madrid, Méndez Álvaro por mistrenets, en Flickr

ESTACIÓN CERCANÍAS AEROPUERTO T4/T4 AIRPORT CERCANÍAS STATION



450.026M en el Aeropuerto T4 por Rubén Elvira Tarjuelo, en Flickr

ESTACIÓN DE CERCANÍAS DE CHAMARTÍN/CHAMARTÍN CERCANÍAS STATION



Renfe Cercanías - 450 en Chamartín por Carlos, en Flickr

ESTACIÓN DE CERCANÍAS DE DELICIAS/DELICIAS CERCANÍAS STATION



Renfe 447 Cercanías de Madrid por Borja Ceprià, en Flickr

ESTACIÓN DE CERCANÍAS DE ALUCHE/ALUCHE CERCANÍAS STATION



tren de cercanías en la estación de Aluche por jose angel, en Flickr

ESTACIÓN DE CERCANÍAS DE NUEVOS MINISTERIOS/NUEVOS MINISTERIOS CERCANÍAS STATION



Renfe 450.019 en Nuevos Ministerios por Renfe-450, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PUERTA DEL SOL/PUERTA DEL SOL SQUARE, MADRID

Nothing there in Madrid more Madrilenian that the Puerta del Sol Square, true heart of the city. Nearby are the impressive Mayor and Oriente Squares, but nothing attracts both locals as the Puerta del Sol, its vital place, the site where exposing his desires, or claim needs. In its history, there are unforgettable dates, some milestones of universal art as the "The Second of May 1808 (The Charge of the Mamelukes )" by Francisco de Goya



Goya - El dos de mayo de 1803 en Madrid - 1814 por *Huismus, en Flickr

Apple Store Madrid. Right birth of Carrera de San Jerónimo Street, left, birth of Alcalá Street



Apertura Apple store Puerta del Sol por Víctor Gutiérrez Navarro, en Flickr

EL OSO Y EL MADROÑO, SÍMBOLOS DE MADRID/THE BEAR AND THE MADROÑO [Arbutus unedo], SYMBOLS OF MADRID



183/365 por mrga cadavid, en Flickr

Real Casa de Correos (Royal Poste House), today seat of the Government of the autonomous community of Madrid. At the time of the Franco dictatorship was the seat of the repressive apparatus of the regime



Real Casa de Correos - Madrid por Caballero2105, en Flickr



Intercambiador Puerta del Sol Madrid 29162 por Javier, en Flickr



Inrercambiador Puerta del Sol Madrid 29361 por Javier, en Flickr



Inrercambiador Puerta del Sol Madrid 29368 por Javier, en Flickr



Estatua ecuestre de Carlos III, Puerta del Sol. Madrid por Carmen Voces, en Flickr



008527 - Madrid por M.Peinado, en Flickr



Fuente en Sol por Raúl Rodríguez, en Flickr



15 M por Olmo Calvo Rodríguez, en Flickr



15 M por Olmo Calvo Rodríguez, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE ALMENARA/ALMENARA NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID



Torres Kio. Madrid por jose luis cueto, en Flickr



MADRID-PASEO LA CASTELLANA por LANZATE, en Flickr



Mercadillo de Tetuan en Madrid por Georg Ragaz, en Flickr



Dos farolas/Two lamppost por Joe Lomas, en Flickr



Delirio/Mirage por Joe Lomas, en Flickr



Plaza castilla (Madrid) por Diego Fernandez, en Flickr



Intercambiador de Plaza de Castilla por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr



Vistas matutinas desde casa  #fb por Paco Zafra, en Flickr



Tetuan por Olmo Calvo Rodríguez, en Flickr



Rehabilitando barrios a lo bestia...  por Sergio Zurinaga, en Flickr



Madrid, Avenida Asturias por Georg Ragaz, en Flickr



Skyline de Madrid por José María Gómez de Salazar, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALLE DE ALCALÁ, DESDE PUERTA DE ALCALÁ HASTA INTERSECCIÓN CON CALLE DE GOYA/ALCALÁ STREET, FROM INDEPENDENCIA SQUARE (ALCALÁ’S GATE) TO INTERSECTION WITH GOYA STREET, MADRID

Alcalá Street is possibly the street more famous of Madrid, the longest of the city and the most beloved by locals. For centuries represents the spirit of Madrid, his way of being, its quintessence. Always Sung and always at the heart of those born in Madrid when they are away from the city



20090113-IMG_7164 por Taylor Rogers, en Flickris



Calle Alcalá. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



66 Madrid por Félix, en Flickr



Estación de Metro de Retiro. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Madrid, metro - Retiro por Rachele, en Flickr



Espartero por Rafa Gallegos, en Flickr



General Baldomero Espartero. Calle Alcalá. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Madrid - Estatua ecuestre del General Baldomero Espartero por Alejandro, en Flickr

Mi colegio de infancia ..../My school's kindergarten...


Madrid - Escuelas Aguirre - Casa Árabe por Alejandro, en Flickr



Foto D. De trabajo por Madrid, calle Príncipe de Vergara esquina Alcalá por cmramirezl, en Flickr



MADRID POR DRUIDA BARRIO DE SALAMANCA EDIFICIO FELIPE II ALCALA 2-2-2007 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



_MG_9486 City avenue.jpg Size: 33,2 MB. 12236x6019 por Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, en Flickr



Gran plaza en la confluencia de las calles Alcalá, Goya, Narváez y Conde Peñalver. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PARQUE DE JUAN CARLOS I/JUAN CARLOS I PARK, MADRID

Juan Carlos I Park is located in the Neighborhood of Corralejos (29). It is the second Park more large in Madrid. Was designed in the 1980s as a modern space dedicated to tourism and international conferences it would be located in the vicinity of what would be in the future, IFEMA, the new trade fair city of Madrid



Madrid - Parque Juan Carlos I. Espacio Méjico. por José Manuel Azcona, en Flickris



Madrid. Parque Juan Carlos I. (Puente sobre el canal). por José Manuel Azcona, en Flickris



Parque Juan Carlos I. Madrid. España por Miguel Loroce, en Flickr



Parque Juan Carlos I. (Madrid) por Druskky, en Flickr



PARQUE JUAN CARLOS I MADRID 6149 7-5-2016 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



Madrid por Marta Ribeiro, en Flickr



Reflejo del Tiempo por Patrick Martins, en Flickr



Parque Juan Carlos I (Madrid). por R. Cantarero, en Flickr



. por Juan M. S., en Flickr



"AMOR ESCULTURAL"PARQUE JUAN CARLOS I MADRID 29-3-2015 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



Parque Juan Carlos I en Madrid por Jose Luis Jimenez Blanco, en Flickr



Parque Juan Carlos I por Diego Oñate, en Flickr



PARQUE JUAN CARLOS I MADRID 6114 7-5-2016 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LAS JOYAS DE LA FAMILIA (ALREDEDORES DE MADRID)/The JEWELS OF FAMILY (MADRID SURROUNDINGS)
In aspects of monumentality, Madrid does not offer us the dazzling wealth of Rome, Paris or London. However, it is surrounded by monumental cities, four of which are World Heritage Sites: Toledo, Segovia, Ávila and Alcalá de Henares, and two more at less than two hundred kilometres: Salamanca and Cuenca. In addition to a set of small towns of royal settlement with an exceptional heritage: San Lorenzo de El Escorial, Aranjuez, San Ildefonso o La Granja...

TOLEDO



AMANECE EN TOLEDO-PST- por MyWorldVision-CarlosInfanteLuna-, en Flickr



Catedral de Toledo por Juan Rigabert montiel, en Flickr

SEGOVIA



SEGOVIA. VISTA GENERAL por ajcjgd, en Flickr



Acueducto de Segovia por Carmen, en Flickr

ÁVILA



Vistas de Avila por Manuel Muñoz, en Flickr



Interior Catedral Ávila (EXPLORE!!!) por Eduardo Mascagni, en Flickr

ALCALÁ DE HENARES



Fachada de la Universidad, Alcalá de Henares. por Neilsmultiusos, en Flickr



Casa de Hippolytus (Colegio de Jóvenes). Complutum (Alcalá de Henares, Madrid) por Rafael dP. Iberia-Hispania, en Flickr

SALAMANCA



Catedral Nueva de Salamanca por Juan Pablo Aparicio Vaquero, en Flickr



Detalle de la plaza mayor por Eduard Saioc, en Flickr

CUENCA



Vista de la Capital vieja y la moderna. por margabel2010, en Flickr



Casas Colgadas (Cuenca) por Manuel López Castro, en Flickr

SAN LORENZO DE EL ESCORIAL



MONASTERIO DE SAN LORENZO DEL ESCORIAL MADRID 1509 8-12-2014 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr

ARANJUEZ



Palacio Real de Aranjuez por CESAR VIELBA, en Flickr

SAN ILDEFONSO O LA GRANJA



La façade de Juvarra vue depuis le haut de la Grande Cascade, palais royal de La Granja de San Ildefonso, province de Ségovie, Castille-Leon, Espagne. por Bernard Blanc, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*METRO DE MADRID/MADRID METRO, MADRID

The Madrid Metro is a metro system serving the city of Madrid. The system is the 8th longest metro in the world, though Madrid is approximately the fiftieth most populous metropolitan area in the world. Madrid Metro has 330 stations (292 Metro de Madrid and 38 Metro Ligero)



plano metro madrid por david ceballos, en Flickr

ESTACIÓN DE CHAMBERÍ/CHAMBERÍ STATION

Chamberí is a former "ghost" station closed in 1966, now converted into a small museum on the Madrid metro (Anden 0). Having been closed, its decoration corresponds to the date of inauguration of the Madrid metro on 1919



365/363 CHAMBERÍ, LA ESTACIÓN FANTASMA por Maribel Martín, en Flickr

ESTACIÓN DE ÓPERA/OPERA STATION

Opéra station has a small museum called "Museo de los Caños del Peral". It is of ones remains archaeological (pipes of water and sources of them centuries XVI and XVII) discovered in a recent expansion of the station



Arco del Acueducto de Amaniel. Estación de Metro Ópera. Plaza Isabel II. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

ESTACIÓN DE CHAMARTÍN/CHAMARTÍN STATION

Chamartín station is one of the most largest and most spectacular of the Madrid metro. Despite the spectacular nature of its electronic waterfall, the important thing is that it is ready for the arrival of new lines of the Madrid metro



Chamartin Metro por Félix Moreno Palomero, en Flickr

ESTACIÓN DEL HOSPITAL 12 DE OCTUBRE/HOSPITAL DOCE DE OCTUBRE STATION



Estacion 12 fe Octubre Metro de Madrid por Chipri, en Flickr

ESTACIÓN DE NUEVOS MINISTERIOS/NUEVOS MINISTERIOS STATION



Estación de metro de Madrid - Nuevos Ministerios por .Robert. Photography, en Flickr

ESTACIÓN DE TIRSO DE MOLINA/TIRSO DE MOLINA STATION

The lobby of the station of Tirso de Molina retains the original trace of its inauguration in the twenties of the last century



Metro de Madrid - Vuelta al pasado bajo la ciudad por AmigoDeBusesEMT3, en Flickr

ESTACIÓN DE PACO DE LUCÍA/PACO DE LUCÍA STATION



29 150326 Estación Metro Paco de Lucía Muarl de Okuda y Rosh333. 30732 por Javier, en Flickr

ESTACIÓN DE RETIRO/RETIRO STATION

Retiro station has an exhibition room in their platforms



Estación del Metro del Retiro. Mosaico de Antonio Mingote. Calle Alcalá. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

ESTACIÓN DE BANCO DE ESPAÑA/BANCO DE ESPAÑA STATION
Access and station of old line (2)



Madrid / Spain: Metro station "Banco de Espana". Rainy night. por wwwuppertal, en Flickr



Madrid - Metro - Estación de Banco de España por Ingolf, en Flickr

ESTACIÓN DE LAS TABLAS/LAS TABLAS STATION
Access and station of new line (10)



Madrid - Metro - Estación de Las Tablas por Ingolf, en Flickr



Madrid - Metro - Estación de Las Tablas por Ingolf, en Flickr

Besides being implanted in the city of Madrid (3.165.000 inhabitants) Madrid Subway is also in Madrid Metropolitan Area(6.321.000 inhabitants). Thus, the large cities of the Metropolitan Area: Móstoles, Alcorcón, Fuenlabrada, Getafe, Leganés, Coslada, San Fernando de Henares, Alcobendas, San Sebastian de los Reyes, Rivas-Vaciamadrid or Arganda del Rey have of subway. Metro Ligero service (dedicated tram) have Boadilla del Monte and Pozuelo de Alarcón

ESTACIÓN DE LA GRANJA/LA GRANJA STATION – CITY OF ALCOBENDAS 



La estación de metro de La Granja esta mañana toda nevada. por Paco Zafra, en Flickr

ESTACIÓN DE SAN FERNANDO/SAN FERNANDO STATION – SAN FERNANDO DE HENARES CITY



Metro San Fernando por Quedalapalabra, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GRANDES PINACOTECAS – 3) MUSEO NACIONAL DEL PRADO/MAJOR MUSEUMS – 3) THE PRADO MUSEUM, MADRID

The Prado is one of the most visited sites in the world, and is considered one the greatest museums of art in the world. The numerous works by Francisco de Goya, the single most extensively represented artist, as well as by Diego Velázquez, El Greco, Titian, Peter Paul Rubens and Hieronymus Bosch are some of the highlights of the collection

A) EL CONTINENTE/A) THE CONTINENT



Vista_general_Museo_del_Prado_HDR3 por Enrique Laukamp, en Flickris



Museum – Museo del Prado, Madrid (Spain), HDR por Marc, en Flickris



Espagne - MADRID - Museo del Prado - 15-04-11 (574) por Codognanais - François CANTO, en Flickr



Museo del Prado. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Plaza de Murillo por Alberts, en Flickr



Los Jerónimos y la puerta de Goya del Museo del Prado por Alberto Sánchez Fernández, en Flickr



Museo del Prado. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Museo Del Prado Extension/2 Rafael Moneo por YU的建築旅行, en Flickr



Iglesia de San Jerónimo el Real (Los Jerónimos) Madrid por Fotos_Mariano_Villalba, en Flickr



Museo-del-Prado-de-Rafael-Moneo_02 por Carlos COSTAMAGNA, en Flickr



IMG_3155 Museo del Prado por Martin Lambie, en Flickr



MUSEO del PRADO entrada de los JERÓNIMOS por erasmunguivan, en Flickr



Entrada del nuevo Museo del Prado por S. Pérez Carrillo, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GRANDES PINACOTECAS – 3) MUSEO NACIONAL DEL PRADO/MAJOR MUSEUMS – 3) THE PRADO MUSEUM, MADRID

The Prado Museum's permanent collection is one of the largest in the world. It consists of about 9,000 paintings, 5,000 drawings, 2,000 prints, 1,000 coins and medals, and approximately 2,000 decorative objects.

(B) EL CONTENIDO (1)/(B) THE CONTENT (1)

FRA ANGELICO (DI PIETRO, GUIDO) – ANNUNCIATION, 1430-1432



Fra Angelico - Annunciazion (1426) por Peter, en Flickr

VAN DER WEYDEN, ROGER – EL DESCENDIMIENTO (THE DESCENT FROM THE CROSS), c. 1435



p02825a01nf2004 por Micah Christensen, en Flickr

EL BOSCO (BOSCH, HIERONYMUS) – EL JARDÍN DE LAS DELICIAS (THE GARDEN OF EARTHLY DELIGHTS), c. 1480-1505



EL BOSCO MADRID por Florentino Fondevila Martinez, en Flickr

DÜRER, ALBRECHT – ADAM AND EVE, 1507



Adán y Eva. Alberto Durero. 1507 por estudio campo baeza, en Flickr

SANZIO, RAFFAELLO – CHRIST FALLING ON THE WAY TO CALVARY, 1517



Christ Falls on the Way to Calvary - 1521 Raffael por Rolly Fernandez, en Flickr

CORREGGIO (ALLEGRI DA CORREGGIO, ANTONIO) – NOLI ME TANGERE, 1525



Noli Me Tangere por Lluís Ribes Mateu, en Flickr

BRUEGHEL EL VIEJO (BRUEGHEL, PIETER) – EL TRIUNFO DE LA MUERTE (THE TRIUMPH OF DEATH), c. 1562



0437 'El Triunfo de la Muerte' (Brueghel El Viejo 1525-1569), Museo del Prado, Madrid, España por marialuz_fernandez, en Flickr

TITIAN (VECELLIO, TIZIANO) – DÁNAE RECIBIENDO LA LLUVIA DE ORO, c. 1565



Tizian, Danae por HEN-Magonza, en Flickr

EL GRECO (THEOTOKÓPOULOS, DOMÉNIKOS) – LA SANTÍSIMA TRINIDAD, 1577-1579



El Greco, The Trinity, 1577 Oil on canvas, 300 x 179 cm Museo del Prado, Madrid por Perledarte, en Flickr

CARAVAGGIO (MERISI DI CARAVAGGIO, MICHELANGELO) – DAVID AND GOLIATH, 1571?



Caravaggio, David und Goliath - David and Goliath - Davide e Golia por HEN-Magonza, en Flickr

DE LA TOUR, GEORGES – BLIND HURDY-GURDY PLAYER, 1610-1630



+Ciego tocando la zanfonía (Georges de La Tour) por Tatiana Gorbutovich, en Flickr

RENI, GUIDO – ATALANTA AND HIPPOMENES, c. 1612



RENI, Guido - Atalanta and Hippomenes por Faces of Ancient Europe, en Flickr

REMBRANDT, HARMENSZOON VAN RIJN – ARTEMISIA, c. 1634



REMBRANDT Harmenszoon van RIJN - Artemisia por Faces of Ancient Europe, en Flickr

RUBENS, PETER PAUL – THE ADORATION OF THE MAGI, 1609/1628-1629



LA ADORACION DE LOS REYES MAGOS DE RUBENS por Bettina Galo, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GRANDES PINACOTECAS – 3) MUSEO NACIONAL DEL PRADO/MAJOR MUSEUMS – 3) THE PRADO MUSEUM, MADRID

The Prado boasts the world's finest collection of Spanish art, with extensive examples of works by El Greco, Velazquez, Goya, and Murillo

B) EL CONTENIDO (2)/(B) THE CONTENT (2)

VELÁZQUEZ, DIEGO (RODRÍGUEZ DE SILVA Y VELÁZQUEZ, DIEGO) – LAS MENINAS, 1656-1657



velazquez-las-meninas-01 por kurorin2, en Flickr

VELÁZQUEZ, DIEGO (RODRÍGUEZ DE SILVA Y VELÁZQUEZ, DIEGO) – LA RENDICIÓN DE BREDA, 1634-1635



La Rendición de Breda de Diego Velázquez por Enrique Viola, en Flickr

VELÁZQUEZ, DIEGO (RODRÍGUEZ DE SILVA Y VELÁZQUEZ, DIEGO) – EL BUFÓN CALABACILLAS, 1637-1639



The Buffoon Calabacillas por Lluís Ribes Mateu, en Flickr

VELÁZQUEZ, DIEGO (RODRÍGUEZ DE SILVA Y VELÁZQUEZ, DIEGO) – LA FRAGUA DE VULCANO, 1637-1639



La fragua de Vulcano-Velazquez por murrayf, en Flickr

VELÁZQUEZ, DIEGO (RODRÍGUEZ DE SILVA Y VELÁZQUEZ, DIEGO) – CRISTO DE SAN PLÁCIDO, c. 1632



cristo_velazquez por luiswilson1007, en Flickr

ZURBARÁN, FRANCISCO DE – APARICION DE SAN PEDRO A SAN PEDRO NOLASCO, 1629



The Apparition of Saint Peter to Saint Peter Nolasco por Lluís Ribes Mateu, en Flickr

ESPAÑOLETO (RIBERA, JUSEP) – SANTA MARÍA EGIPCIACA, c. 1641



Saint Mary of Egypt por Lluís Ribes Mateu, en Flickr

MARTÍNEZ DEL MAZO, JUAN BAUTISTA – VISTA DE ZARAGOZA, 1647



Vista de Zaragoza en 1647l por Zaragoza antigua, en Flickr

MURILLO, BARTOLOMÉ ESTEBAN – LA INVESTIDURA DE SAN ILDEFONSO, c. 1658-1660



The Investiture of St. Ildefonso por Murvyn, en Flickr

CARREÑO DE MIRANDA, JUAN – LA MONSTRUA DESNUDA, 1680



La_monstrua_desnuda_(1680),_de_Juan_Carreño_de_Miranda. por tony.cairns, en Flickr

GOYA Y LUCIENTES, FRANCISCO DE – LA FAMILIA DE CARLOS IV, 1800



LA FAMILIA DE CARLOS IV por the lost gallery, en Flickr

GOYA Y LUCIENTES, FRANCISCO DE – LA MAJA DESNUDA, 1788-1805



MAJA DESNUDA' (THE NAKED MAJA) por ros'_with_a_ prince, en Flickr

GOYA Y LUCIENTES, FRANCISCO DE – EL PERRO, 1819-1823



Perro semihundido en la arena por El Arcano, en Flickr

GOYA Y LUCIENTES, FRANCISCO DE – EL TRES DE MAYO, 1814



1808 Goya - El Tres de Mayo por sntamonica, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASÓN DEL BUEN RETIRO Y SALÓN DE REINOS/CASÓN DEL BUEN RETIRO AND SALÓN DE REINOS, MADRID

The Casón del Buen Retiro and the Salón de Reinos (Hall of Kingdoms) are the only remaining buildings of what was the former Palace of the Buen Retiro. Both are units of the Prado Museum; the Cason del Buen Retiro was until 2009 Museum of Spanish painting from the 19th century and the Salón de Reinos will be a new extension from the Museo del Prado on 2019 (Bicentenary of the Museo del Prado)



Casón del Buen Retiro por Fernando, en Flickris



Salón de Reinos por Fernando Lacort, en Flickris



Casón del Buen Retiro por Víctor Cuevas, en Flickr



Salón de Reinos del Palacio del Buen Retiro. Calle Méndez Núñez. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



The Casón del Buen Retiro por Michael Raspuzzi, en Flickr



Salón de Reinos. Palacio de Felipe IV. Calle Méndez Núñez. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Madrid - Casón del Buen Retiro por Alejandro, en Flickr



Salón de Reinos del Palacio del Buen Retiro. Calle Méndez Núñez. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Cason Buen Retiro por Al.McFree, en Flickr



Casón del Buen Retiro por Borja Ferrero de Vicente, en Flickr

The Hall of kingdoms was decorated with huge paintings of Velázquez; Kings, Queens and Princes of the House of Austria, now in the permanent collection of the Museo del Prado. Also huge paintings with battles or notable events won by the Spanish armies, now part of the funds of the Museo del Prado. These paintings could return to the Hall of kingdoms in the enlargement scheduled for 2019

CARDUCHO, VICENTE – LA EXPUGNACIÓN DE RHEINFELDEN, 1634



Carducho , Vicente (Spanish, 1576-1638) -- Захват Рейнфельдена, 1634, 297 см x 357 см, холст, масло por Alex Smeet, en Flickr

PEREDA, ANTONIO DE – EL SOCORRO DE GÉNOVA POR EL SEGUNDO MARQUÉS DE SANTA CRUZ, 1634



El socorro de Genova - Antonio de Pereda (NIUB: 14900222) por historiartalumnes2, en Flickr

ZURBARÁN, FRANCISCO DE – DEFENSA DE CÁDIZ CONTRA LOS INGLESES, 1634



Francisco de Zurbarán: Defensa de Cádiz contra los ingleses (1634) por Enrique Viola, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALLE DE SAN BERNARDO/SAN BERNARDO STREET, MADRID

From past centuries, and its starting at the current plaza de santo domingo, the "calle Ancha" (Broad street) of San Bernardo was one of the main roads seeking to make way for new neighborhoods which expand the city of Madrid from the tortuous old Center of the city. Now is a street over the center of Madrid



Hotel Mercure Santo Domingo - Madrid por Maria Victoria Rodriguez, en Flickr



Calle San Bernardo. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Confluencia de Gran Vía y calle San Bernardo. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



_DSC1716 Calle San Bernardo 27,9 MB 7360 × 4912 por Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, en Flickr



Ministerio de Justicia, Calle San Bernardo. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Palacio Bauer. Calle San Bernardo. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Calle San Bernardo. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Iglesia de Montserrat. Calle San Bernardo. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Casas de Fernando Higueras. Glorieta Ruiz Jiménez. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Madrid por Giorgio Montalto, en Flickr



Iglesia de los Dolores. Calle San Bernardo. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Francisco de Quevedo entre calles Fuencarral y San Bernardo. Glorieta de Quevedo. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PUBLICIDAD EN LAS CALLES/ADVERTISING ON THE STREETS, MADRID



Familia tipo - Madrid por Pablo Suárez, en Flickr



Carteles metro 2012 por Lucha por todo, en Flickr



Sin salida por Helux_One, en Flickr



Publicidad de Mango - Ropa Auténtica por Mundo Desconcertante, en Flickr



Sueños de Barro/Clay Dreams por Joe Lomas, en Flickr



Bad girls por Felipe Gabaldón, en Flickr



El Coloso por Paco Rodriguez, en Flickr



Navidad en Chueca por Nacho Viñau Ena., en Flickr



Justicia Urbana por kalidoskopika, en Flickr



Mujeres de ayer y de hoy por Paco Rodriguez, en Flickr



Madrid. Puerta del Sol por Caty, en Flickr



Callao Nights por Raúl. Thanks for + 1.000.000 Views, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAMPO DE LAS NACIONES/CAMPO DE LAS NACIONES (FIELD OF THE NATIONS), MADRID

The Campo de las Naciones is a space located in the Neighborhood of Corralejos in the District of Barajas, in Madrid. It is dedicated to the location of various companies, as well as the Palacio Municipal de Congresos, Ifema (Feria de Madrid) and Juan Carlos I park facilities.

Madrid

Glorieta Don Juan de Borbón y Battemberg por Bazia79, en Flickr



campo de las naciones por jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr



SEDE DE ENDESA CAMPO DE LAS NACIONES MADRID 8923 2-2-2014 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



Blade Runner por wildbyte, en Flickr



ALINEACION INCOMPLETA 9488 CAMPO DE LAS NACIONES MADRID por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



9 por Ginevra, en Flickr



60 IFEMA Pabellón 12 Iván Solbes 24949 por Javier, en Flickr



35 IFEMA Pabellón 12 El big bang Okuda, Sixe Paredes y Susso33. 24905 por Javier, en Flickr



CAMPO DE LAS NACIONES MADRID 8906 2-2-2014 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



Otoño 2013 por Julio L. Rodríguez Zavaleta, en Flickr



Fisicromía para Madrid por humphr3y, en Flickr



Edificio Correos HDR por Carlos Guerra Sánchez, en Flickr



May 4th 2009. Campo de las Naciones, Madrid, Spain.Twilight hour. Fountain and monument por Nicola Zingarelli, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MUSEO LÁZARO GALDIANO/LÁZARO GALDIANO MUSEUM, MADRID

The Museum of Lázaro Galdiano is a museum located in Madrid. It houses the art collection of José Lázaro Galdiano.
The Museum contains important collections of valuable works of from the prehistoric period to the nineteenth century, with a focus on Iberian work. Major categories include jewellery, small bronzes, both ecclesiastical and domestic silver, ceramics, carved ivory, and numismatics. Objects come not only from Iberia, but from major centers of medieval artistry including Limoges and Egypt. While the Renaissance is especially well represented, the collection features important early medieval objects including Visigothic work, and works crafted by Iberia's ancient Celtic.
The painting collection includes work by: Bosch, Lucas Cranach the Elder, Goya, John Constable, El Greco, Velázquez, Zurbarán, Murillo, Madrazo and others.



Madrid - Museo Lázaro Galdiano por Alejandro, en Flickr



Museo Lázaro Galdiano por sftrajan, en Flickr



Hall de entrada por VIVO TRAVEL CLUB, en Flickr



GOYA_-_El_aquelarre_(Museo_Lázaro_Galdiano,_Madrid,_1797-98) por London DeVille, en Flickr



El Greco (Candía, 1541 - Toledo, 1614) San Francisco en éxtasis (1577-1580) por Li Taipo, en Flickr



Museo Lázaro Galdiano por esteban masclans, en Flickr



Museo Lázaro Galdiano por sftrajan, en Flickr



The eye / El ojo por Javier Martínez, en Flickr



The look / La mirada por Javier Martínez, en Flickr



Red leather / Cuero rojo por Javier Martínez, en Flickr



Armors / Armaduras por Javier Martínez, en Flickr



Piso superior por VIVO TRAVEL CLUB, en Flickr



Frescos del techo por VIVO TRAVEL CLUB, en Flickr

Madrid

Madrid - Museo Lázaro Galdiano por Alejandro, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLAZA DE ESPAÑA/ESPAÑA (SPAIN) SQUARE, MADRID



Año Nuevo Chino en Plaza de España (II) por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr



Por los cielos de Madrid #96, Plaza de España de Madrid por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr



Por los cielos de Madrid #13, Plaza de España por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr



Plaza de España, Madrid por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr



Plaza de España, sábado, 12 de la mañana, puro centro de Madrid, ¿?... [Explore nº21] por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr



Lord of La Mancha por Lóren Moreno, en Flickr



Por los cielos de Madrid #51, Plaza de España por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr



Cúpula Iglesia Parroquial de Santa Teresa y San José por Gustavo Fernando Durán, en Flickr



Flash Movie en la Plaza de España por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr



Plaza de España de Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Preciosa sonrisa en la fuente de Plaza de España por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr



alrededor de la Plaza de España, Madrid por Boone Kimura, en Flickr



skyscraper overboard / rascacielos al agua por manolo guijarro, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*OBRAS DE ANTONIO PALACIOS (1)/ANTONIO PALACIOS WORKS (1), MADRID

Antonio Palacios Ramilo (8 January 1874 - 27 October 1945) was a Spanish architect. He is known for his design of the Palacio de Comunicaciones (Cybele Palace) and Hotel Florida in Madrid, the Garcia Barbon Theatre in Vigo and many other works in those cities and places like Mondariz, Baiona or his home town O Porriño. He modernized the image of Madrid with some of the most emblematic buildings of the city: Circle of Fine Arts, Río de La Plata Bank, Banco Mercantil e Industrial, Maudes Hospital (a joint work with Joaquín Otamendi Machimbarrena), and constructed the first lines of Metro de Madrid, the subway, whose designs for the entrances still can be seen in the city center.

PALACIO DE COMUNICACIONES, HOY DIA AYUNTAMIENTO DE MADRID/PALACE OF COMMUNICATIONS, TODAY CITY HALL OF MADRID



Palacio de Comunicaciones - Madrid nocturna por Ramiro VR, en Flickr



Palacio de Comunicaciones por Roberto, en Flickr



Palacio de Comunicaciones (Communications Palace) Madrid Spain por Gary Bembridge, en Flickr

METRO DE MADRID/MADRID SUBWAY

Chamberí is a former "ghost" station closed in 1966, now converted into a small museum on the Madrid metro (Anden 0). Having been closed, its decoration corresponds to the date of inauguration of the Madrid metro on 1919



102 Estación Chambri por Félix, en Flickr

Plan for the template for the lift of the Gran Vía station (1918)



metro_30 por Historia de Madrid (www.historiademadrid.com), en Flickr

The template for the lift of the Gran Vía station is now located in a park in the hometown of the architect



Templete del Ascensor de Gran Vía por Juan Carlos Bustos Morán, en Flickr

CÍRCULO DE BELLAS ARTES (FINE ARTS CIRCLE)



Estatua de Atenea * Círculo de Bellas Artes (Madrid) por jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr



05 Historia de una escalera Circulo Bellas Artes 10565 por Javier, en Flickr



Carnaval en el Circulo de Bellas Artes I por Antonio Lobo Mena, en Flickr

ANTIGUO HOSPITAL DE JORNALEROS DE LA CALLE MAUDES/OLD HOSPITAL OF WORKERS OF MAUDES STREET



022 - Hospital de Maudes por Carlos Jiménez, en Flickr



Iglesia Hospital Jornaleros Maudes por Javier, en Flickr



Antiguo Hospital de Jornaleros. Calle Raimundo Fernández Villaverde. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*OBRAS DE ANTONIO PALACIOS (2)/ANTONIO PALACIOS WORKS (2), MADRID

Antonio Palacios Ramilo (8 January 1874 - 27 October 1945) was a Spanish architect. He is known for his design of the Palacio de Comunicaciones (Cybele Palace) and Hotel Florida in Madrid, the Garcia Barbon Theatre in Vigo and many other works in those cities and places like Mondariz, Baiona or his home town O Porriño. He modernized the image of Madrid with some of the most emblematic buildings of the city: Circle of Fine Arts, Río de La Plata Bank, Banco Mercantil e Industrial, Maudes Hospital (a joint work with Joaquín Otamendi Machimbarrena), and constructed the first lines of Metro de Madrid, the subway, whose designs for the entrances still can be seen in the city center.

BANCO DEL RÍO DE LA PLATA, HOY DIA INSTITUTO CERVANTES/RÍO DE LA PLATA BANK, TODAY CERVANTES INSTITUTE



ANTES ERA EL BANCO CENTRAL por Agustín González, en Flickr



MADRID EDIFICIO DE LAS CARIATIDES SEDE DEL INSTITUTO CERVANTES por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



LEFT: Banco Español del Río de la Plata (1910-1918, Antonio Palacios Ramilo , Joaquín Otamendi Machimbarrena) por sftrajan, en Flickr

ANTIGUO HOTEL FLORIDA/OLD FLORIDA HOTEL



Plaza Callao. por GaminoJm, en Flickr

ANTIGUO BANCO MERCANTIL E INDUSTRIAL/OLD MERCANTIL E INDUSTRIAL BANK



Madrid - Consejería de la Comunidad de Madrid por Alejandro, en Flickr



Banco Mercantil e Industrial por Patrick Dobeson, en Flickr



Exposición 'Cuidado con la Cabeza' de Bernardín Roig por Espacios para el Arte, en Flickr

CASA MATESANZ/MATESANZ HOUSE



Gran Vía 27 - Casa Matesanz (Antonio Palacios) por Alejandro, en Flickr



Gran Vía 27 - Casa Matesanz (Antonio Palacios) por Alejandro, en Flickr

HOTEL AVENIDA/AVENIDA HOTEL



Madrid - Gran Via 34 - Hotel Avenida por Alejandro, en Flickr

CASA PALAZUELOS/PALAZUELOS HOUSE



Casa Palazuelo. Calle Mayor. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Mixed lights / Mezcla de luces por Javier Martínez, en Flickr

(See this other picture)
*​


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Viva Madrid..:applause::tyty::applause:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

midrise said:


> Viva Madrid..:applause::tyty::applause:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TEATRO DE LA ZARZUELA/THEATRE OF THE ZARZUELA, MADRID

The Teatro de la Zarzuela is a theatre in Madrid. The theatre is today mainly devoted to zarzuela (the Spanish traditional musical theatre genre), as well as operetta, dance, concerts and recitals.
The theatre was designed by architect Jerónimo de la Gándara and built by José María Sánchez Guallart on the initiative of the Spanish Lyrical Company to provide a space for performances of operettas in the Spanish capital. It was modelled on the La Scala theatre in Milan with its three-level horseshoe form and opened to the public on 10 October 1856, the birthday of Queen Isabella II. The name refers to zarzuela, a theatre form that alternates spoken and sung scenes.



Madrid - Teatro de la Zarzuela por Alejandro, en Flickr



Teatro de la Zarzuela por Sheila0217, en Flickr



Exposición sobre Ruperto Chapí en el Teatro de la Zarzuela por SGAE / Fundación SGAE, en Flickr



Exposición sobre Ruperto Chapí en el Teatro de la Zarzuela por SGAE / Fundación SGAE, en Flickr



El único espectador por Julián del Nogal, en Flickr



Teatro de la Zarzuela (Madrid) por Noe Guimaré, en Flickr



Teatro de la Zarzuela por Graham Spicer, en Flickr



La cantada vida y muerte del general Malbru_©Fernando Marcos_3 por Festival Internacional de Teatro Clásico de Almagro, en Flickr



MADRID_051027_MXALX_010 por PromoMadrid, en Flickr



EOI - 04/07/2015 - 60 aniversario EOI - Concierto Daniel Barenboim Teatro La Zarzuela Madrid por EOI Escuela de Organización Industrial, en Flickr



EOI - 04/07/2015 - 60 aniversario EOI - Concierto Daniel Barenboim Teatro La Zarzuela Madrid por EOI Escuela de Organización Industrial, en Flickr



EOI - 04/07/2015 - 60 aniversario EOI - Concierto Daniel Barenboim Teatro La Zarzuela Madrid por EOI Escuela de Organización Industrial, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE GAZTAMBIDE/GAZTAMBIDE NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID



metro_arguelles por Javier Sanchez, en Flickr



La Casa de las Flores por Enrique Cordero, en Flickr



Patio de la Casa de las Flores por Javi Juez, en Flickr



Edificio Calasanz. Calle Gaztambide. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Iglesia de Santa Rita. Calle Gaztambide. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Iglesia de Santa Rita. Calle Gaztambide. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Galaxia. Calle Isaac Peral. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Hospital del Generalísimo y otros edificios de la calle Isaac Peral. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Islas Filipinas Metro station por Jules Mateo, en Flickr



Teatro de la Abadía por enric archivell, en Flickr



Fernández de los Ríos y la nieve por Teo Ruiz, en Flickr



Edificio Galaxia, edificado sobre la fábrica GAL. Calle Hilarión Eslava. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AVENIDA DEL GENERAL PERÓN/GENERAL PERÓN AVENUE, MADRID



Edificios AZCA. Av. General Perón. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Edificios AZCA. Av. General Perón. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Madrid por Manuel Caballero, en Flickr



Palacio de Congresos de Madrid por Maciej Janiec, en Flickr



Avenida del General Perón. por jepeto, en Flickr



Avenida del General Perón. por jepeto, en Flickr



Edificio en la Avenida del General Perón, Madrid. por jepeto, en Flickr



General Perón por Héctor Calvarro Martín, en Flickr



general-peron-25-madrid-filasa por Carlos Ayani, en Flickr



Parque en la Avenida del General Perón por Alberto Sánchez Fernández, en Flickr



General Perón nevado por Héctor Calvarro Martín, en Flickr



general_peron por bocatacalamares, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MUSEO NACIONAL DEL ROMANTICISMO/NATIONAL MUSEUM OF ROMANTICISM, MADRID

The Museum of Romanticism is an art museum located in Madrid. It is housed in a late eighteenth-century building. It was inaugurated in 1924 as Museo Romántico, and declared Bien de Interés Cultural in 1962.
The museum was reordered in 2009 and relaunched with its current, slightly different name. The museum's exhibits are presented in the context of a historic house with dining room, billiard room etc. They include items related to the romantic writer Mariano José de Larra.



MUSEO DEL ROMANTICISMO MADRID 062 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



Museo del Romanticismo en Madrid por Caty, en Flickr



Museo del Romanticismo por Rafa Gallegos, en Flickr



Madrid '11 por faun070, en Flickr



Museo del Romanticismo por Rosa G., en Flickr



Madrid '11 por faun070, en Flickr



Museo del Romanticismo por Rafa Gallegos, en Flickr



Museo del Romanticismo por Rafa Gallegos, en Flickr



Museo del Romanticismo por Rafa Gallegos, en Flickr



MADRID MUSEO ROMÁNTICO por ENRIQUE RICO, en Flickr



PFXM_MUSEO ROMANTICO 2 por DIEGO L., en Flickr



MUSEO DEL ROMANTICISMO MADRID 063 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLAZA DE CUZCO/SQUARE OF CUZCO, MADRID



Cuzco por Carlos Guerra Sánchez, en Flickr



Plaza De Cuzco por Fran Suárez, en Flickr



IMG_0002 por Jaime Ochoa, en Flickr



Madrid, Plaza de Cuzco por -Merce-, en Flickr



Plaza de Cuzco P1050161 por cmramirezl, en Flickr



Crazy, ain't it? por Ana, en Flickr



Cuzco - Madrid por Alejo Quintana Ayala, en Flickr



Madrid Cuzco por Uranus..., en Flickr



Cuzco por kwaku28, en Flickr



Oasis por The_Pretender, en Flickr



IMG_0352 por Jaime Ochoa, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE PUERTA DEL ÁNGEL/PUERTA DEL ÁNGEL (ANGEL’S GATE) NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID



Madrid. Iglesia de Santa Cristina. por José Manuel Azcona, en Flickr



Paseo de Extremadura por Julio Millán de Castro, en Flickr



Fuente cuato caños de la calle Caramuel. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Tormenta de verano por Miguel Ángel Prieto, en Flickr



Avenida de Portugal (Madrid) por Olga Gil, en Flickr



Avenida de portugal, Madrid por j.labrado, en Flickr



Avenida de Portugal.jpg por Proyectos Singulares, en Flickr



Avenida de Portugal.jpg por Proyectos Singulares, en Flickr



Madrid Río / Paseo de Extremadura por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr

AVENIDA DE PORTUGAL, MADRID RIO, MADRID 20-3-2011 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



Avenida Portugal lindante con Casa de Campo, vista desde Paseo Virgen del Puerto. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



paseo de extremadura por Mario Perez Carrion, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ESTACIÓN DE FERROCARRIL DE CHAMARTÍN/CHAMARTÍN RAILWAY STATION, MADRID



Estación de Chamartín, Madrid por Dan, en Flickr



Alvia Serie 130 @ Madrid/Chamartin por Georg Ragaz, en Flickr



Estación de Chamartín por Rubén Vique, en Flickr



Metro: Estación de Chamartín (Madrid) por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr



Metro de Madrid: Estación de Chamartín por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr



Madrid - Transports 36 por Sandra Vallaure, en Flickr



Un mural realizado por 60 personas con discapacidad intelectual decora Chamartín por Comunidad de Madrid, en Flickr



Chamartín por Jesús Jiménez Prieto, en Flickr



Estación Madrid - Chamartín por Asturtren.es, en Flickr



Avant 114 Renfe por Juanjo Rodríguez, en Flickr



Chamartin por JUAN ANTONIO PEREZ ROMAN, en Flickr



Vistas Madrid 02 desde Torre Espacio 2086 por Javier, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE CUATRO VIENTOS/NEIGHBORHOOD OF CUATRO VIENTOS, MADRID



Volando... por Beatriz Cuesta, en Flickr



. por Beatriz Cuesta, en Flickr



Torre de control del aeródromo de Cuatro Vientos por Juanillo..., en Flickr



Aeródromo de Cuatro Vientos por D.avi.D ®, en Flickr



CV-22224435ex4e3 por Asociación Aire, en Flickr



renfe_009M_Madrid Cuatro Vientos_2011-10-25 por Patrick1977Bln, en Flickr

MUSEO DEL AIRE, AERODROMO DE CUATRO VIENTOS/AIR MUSEUM, CUATRO VIENTOS AERODROME



HA-220 Super Saeta por Contando Estrelas, en Flickr



31 Museo del Aire por Félix, en Flickr



Cuatro Vientos (Madrid) por Salvador Heredia Cazorla, en Flickr



Madrid Río / Viviendas P.O. para la EMVS. P. 17 Ensanche Carabanchel ACM Arquitectos. 3230 por Javier, en Flickr



11 Carabanchel Ens. 20 Dosmasuno arqs 3160 por Javier, en Flickr



07 Carabanchel Ens. 20 I. Dosmasuno arqs 3236. EXPLORE 55 on May 6, 2012. EXPLORE 63 December 27, 2012 por Javier, en Flickr



08-02-2013 Amanecer por Antón Osolev, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALGUNOS TEATROS/SOME THEATRES, MADRID

TEATRO ESPAÑOL/ESPAÑOL THEATRE



Teatro Espanol - Madrid por gianluca baldoni, en Flickr

TEATRO DE LA LATINA/LA LATINA THEATRE



In Madrid por Caty, en Flickr

TEATRO MARÍA GUERRERO/MARIA GUERRERO THEATRE



Madrid. Teatro María Guerrero por Patriciática, en Flickr

TEATRO ALCÁZAR/ALCÁZAR THEATRE



Teatro Alcazar. Calle Alcala. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

INTERIOR DEL TEATRO LARA/INSIDE OF LARA THEATRE



Hall de las columnas por Teatro Lara, en Flickr

TEATRO LOPE DE VEGA/LOPE DE VEGA THEATRE



2012-M501 Teatro Lope de Vega - Gran Via Musical El Rey Leon por Wolfgang Appel, en Flickr

TEATRO REINA VICTORIA/REINA VICTORIA THEATRE



TEATRO REINA VICTORIA - CINCO HORAS CON MARIA por Metro Centric, en Flickr

TEATROS DEL CANAL/THEATRES OF EL CANAL



Teatro del Canal Fachada a Cea Bermudez 13923 por Javier, en Flickr



Teatro del Canal Sala 1 14124 por Javier, en Flickr

TEATRO DE LA ZARZUELA/THEATRE OF LA ZARZUELA



Madrid - Teatro de la Zarzuela por Alejandro, en Flickr

TEATRO CALDERÓN/CALDERÓN THEATRE


207-TEATRO CALDERON (Madrid)-HDR por -MARCO POLO-, en Flickr

TEATRO FERNÁN GÓMEZ/FERNÁN GÓMEZ THEATRE



Teatro Fernán Gómez por Maria Villalon Hortelano, en Flickr

TEATRO VALLE-INCLÁN/VALLE-INCLÁN THEATRE



Teatro Valle-Inclán. Plaza de Lavapiés. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

TEATRO REAL (TEATRO DE LA ÓPERA)/REAL (ROYAL) THEATRE (OPERA THEATRE)



Teatro Real... por manuel roger, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FOTOGRAFÍAS COMO POSTALES/PICTURES AS POSTCARDS, MADRID

AYUNTAMIENTO (CORREOS) Y PLAZA Y FUENTE DE CIBELES/CITY HALL (CORREOS) AND SQUARE AND FOUNTAIN OF CIBELES



Palacio de Correos, Madrid por Alberto, en Flickr

PLAZA DE ESPAÑA/ESPAÑA SQUARE



Por los cielos de Madrid #96, Plaza de España de Madrid por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr

CALLE DEL SACRAMENTO/SACRAMENTO STREET



Calle Sacramento hacia Mayor. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

PARQUE DEL RETIRO, CALLE DE ALCALÁ E IGLESIA DE SAN MANUEL Y SAN BENITO/RETIRO PARK, ALCALÁ STREET AND SAN MANUEL AND SAN BENITO CHURCH



Calles de Madrid por Manuel, en Flickr

VINTAGE – PLAZA Y MERCADO DE LA CEBADA/CEBADA SQUARE AND MARKET



Madrid - Plaza de la Cebada por Biblioteca Nacional de España, en Flickr

GRAN VÍA/GRAN VÍA AVENUE



Gran via Madrid por Raquel Delgado, en Flickr

PLAZA DE COLÓN/COLÓN SQUARE



Plaza de Colon por Alfonso, en Flickr

PLAZA DE CALLAO/CALLAO SQUARE



Plaza de Callao, Madrid por Jose.Jim, en Flickr

PALACIO REAL DE ORIENTE Y JARDINES DE SABATINI/ROYAL PALACE OF ORIENTE AND SABATINI GARDENS



Carte postale Madrid por chamberland_f1, en Flickr

VINTAGE – CALLES DE ALCALÁ Y SEVILLA/ALCALÁ AND SEVILLA STREETS



Madrid - La equitativa y Calle de Alcalá por Biblioteca Nacional de España, en Flickr

PALACIO DE CRISTAL, PARQUE DEL RETIRO/CRISTAL PALACE, RETIRO PARK



Palacio de cristal por Doudou (ou Catherine pour les intimes), en Flickr

A VISTA DE PÁJARO/SKYLINE



Skyline de Madrid por Suravia Fotografía Aérea, en Flickr

FACHADA DE LA CASA DE LA PANADERÍA, PLAZA MAYOR/FACADE OF THE HOUSE OF LA PANADERIA, MAYOR SQUARE



10 Plaza Mayor Casa de la Panadería pinturas de Carlos Franco 36310 por Javier, en Flickr

TEMPLO DE DEBOD, PARQUE DEL OESTE/DEBOD TEMPLE, OESTE PARK



An Egyptian gift for Spain por CameliaTWU, en Flickr

VINTAGE – PALACIO REAL DE ORIENTE/ROYAL PALACE OF ORIENTE



Madrid - Palacio Real por Biblioteca Nacional de España, en Flickr

*​


----------



## kurt82 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is the best photgraph thread ever! Thanks for the pictures! Love our city!


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^^^

*Thank you, kurt82, you're very kind* 

*BARRIO DE MALASAÑA/MALASAÑA NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID

Malasaña, neighbourhood within the neighborhood official of University, is one of those neighborhoods mythical of Madrid. It was one of the neighborhood that welcomed the movement known as "Movida", a struggle to banish absurd moral of the Francoist regime finished. The name of the neighborhood comes from a heroine killed by French troops during the uprising of the people of Madrid in 1808, although there is no real evidence of which could be his performance to be murdered, or shot, by French troops.



MANUELA MALASAÑA, CALLE DE por Jesús del Álamo, en Flickr



Barrio Malasaña (Universidad) por Pablo Neustadt, en Flickr



Manuela desde mi balcón. por Sergio Rozas, en Flickr



La paseante (Detalle). por panadero-canonistas, en Flickr



Madrid. Malasaña por apoziki 2, en Flickr



Barrio Malasaña por Pablo Neustadt, en Flickr



En el café por Luis, en Flickr



Manuela Malasaña por dirtyfromtherain, en Flickr



Noche de cócteles en la calle de la Palma-22 por Yelp Inc., en Flickr



Malasaña 004 por Frank Zsafranski, en Flickr



Yo también he abortado por gaelx, en Flickr



Libros por Álvaro Ibáñez, en Flickr



Malasaña - Madrid por Ángela Valencia, en Flickr



20090412_semana_santa_madrid_yves_olivia_eva_retiro_tribunal_chueca_pza_espana_044 (Modified in GIMP Image Editor) por Ramón Casero Cañas, en Flickr



Malasaña por Cris. Co., en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALLE DEL ARENAL/ARENAL STREET, MADRID

Arenal Street is one of those born in the Puerta del Sol Square. It is not too long but it is full of flavour from past centuries. Like all the other streets that are born in the Puerta del Sol, it has an intense commercial life



Calle Arenal desde Puerta del Sol. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Calle del Arenal hacia Sol. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Calle Arenal hacia Puerta del Sol. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Corner of Plaza de Celenque and Calle del Arenal por dailymatador, en Flickr



Madrid - Palacio Gaviria por Alejandro, en Flickr



LIVING IN A MOVIE (Madrid Sunset) por Javier Martinez Avedillo, en Flickr



Madrid, TEatro Joy Slava por SANTIVALLADOLID, en Flickr



_DSC7350-San Ginés 13,3 MB5822 × 3881 por Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, en Flickr

IGLESIA DE SAN GINÉS DE ARLÉS/SAN GINES DE ARLES CHURCH

Although the current building is from the 17TH century, this is one of the churches more ancient of Madrid, and in the 14th century the predecessor building had a ghost that put goosebumps to the inhabitants of Madrid. More later discussed a crocodile inhabiting it, and which at present do not have news. They also say that their roofs were favourites of the "diablo Cojuelo" (devil Lame), left the Spanish tradition and the glorious picaresque novel of the Spanish Golden Age



Madrid. Iglesia de San Ginés de Arlés. por José Manuel Azcona, en Flickr



Calle Arenal por Matt Long, en Flickr



Calle Arenal - Madrid por Tomas Anton Escobar, en Flickr



Calle Arenal. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Arenal por Luis Rosado, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AVENIDA DE AMÉRICA/AMÉRICA AVENUE, MADRID



madrid avenida de america por Ramón Durán, en Flickr



Avenida de América - Madrid por Rafael Pernil, en Flickr



Abba por Javier Sánchez Salcedo, en Flickr



TB_madrid por Una Ballena de seis ojos [cinemascophe], en Flickr



Hotel Puerta América en Madrid. por jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr



EMR_20121231_0208 
M-30 Madrid cruce Avenida América por Enrique Morillo del Rio, en Flickr



Avenida de América II por Luis Perez, en Flickr



IMG_1739 por R. A. Daza Jiménez, en Flickr



Avenida de América por Daniel Lobo, en Flickr



4822MADRID AVENIDA DE AMERICA por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



Avenida de América por Robert Lowe, en Flickr

*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Madrid :applause:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^^^

Thanks again, christos-greece


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MUSEO NACIONAL DE CIENCIAS NATURALES/NATIONAL MUSEUM OF NATURAL SCIENCES, MADRID



A la Constitución Española de 1978. Paseo de la Castellana. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Museo Ciencias Naturales. Paseo de la Castellana. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Museo Nacional de Ciencias Naturales por Ricard Monistrol, en Flickr



Tarbosaurus por Miguel Rodríguez, en Flickr



Madrid por Jorge Durden, en Flickr



Museos de Madrid. Museo de Ciencias Naturales (XXXVI) por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr



Museo De Ciencias Naturales por macarena Prieto Jiménez, en Flickr



Los "otros" museos de Madrid. Museo Nacional de Ciencias Naturales - CSIC (XLVII) por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr



Museo_Nacional_de_Ciencias_Naturales_(Madrid)-Architeuthis por kalel Sj, en Flickr



Comete el Museo - Dinosaurios por Explora Proyectos, en Flickr



Calaos (Museo de Ciencias Naturales - Madrid) por fsegurai, en Flickr



-.- por Con Ryan, en Flickr



Museo de Ciencias Naturales. Paseo Castellana. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AQUELLOS GRANDES CINES DE LA GRAN VÍA (ESPLENDOR EN LA YERBA)/THOSE LARGE CINEMAS OF GRAN VÍA AVENUE (SPLENDOUR IN THE GRASS), MADRID

Since the Decade of the 30's until almost the end of the 20th century the Gran Via of Madrid was an extraordinary showcase for world cinema, especially the North American and the Spanish. Large and luxurious cinemas who lived times of splendor could be found in it. Today day, these rooms are have converted in its almost totality and already not are those places of illusion and fantasy that were.

“Though nothing can bring back the hour of splendour in the grass, of glory in the flower; we will grieve not, rather find strengh in what remains behind” William Wordsworth

CINE PALACIO DE LA MUSICA/PALACIO DE LA MÚSICA CINEMA
The sumptuous building remains closed, waiting for a conversion that does not arrive. On the picture we can see mixed two snapshots, 1935 and 2014



1935 y 2014. Gran Via (Palacio de la Música): "La pequeña coronela", con Shirley Temple / Gran Via (Madrid), 1935 and 2014: The Little Colonel, with Shirley Temple por Ramon Oria, en Flickr

CINE RIALTO/RIALTO CINEMA
Converted into musical theatre with the name of Rialto Movistar



madrid teatro rialto gran via por trash world, en Flickr

CINE GRAN VÍA/GRAN VÍA CINEMA
Also converted in musical theater: Compac Gran Vía



madrid teatro gran via por trash world, en Flickr

CINE AZUL/AZUL CINEMA
Converted at a local fast food



Friday's es el antiguo Cine Azul. Gran Vía. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

CINE IMPERIAL/IMPERIAL CINEMA
Converted into shop of an international chain of makeup



Sephora por Ondigital, en Flickr

CINE POMPEYA/POMPEYA CINEMA
Today “La Chocita del loro”, a theatre of humour



Cine Pompeya, hoy Teatro Chocita del Loro. Gran Vía. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

CINE REX/REX CINEMA
Sadly closed



Cine Rex. Gran Vía. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

CINE AVENIDA/AVENIDA CINEMA
The old Avenida is has converted in a sumptuous store of the chain international of fashion H&M



ENRIQUE DEL POZO : ULTIMAS PELICULAS CINE AVENIDA MADRID LAST MOVIES CINE AVENIDA MADRID por enrique del pozo, en Flickr

CINE PALACIO DE LA PRENSA/PALACIO DE LA PRENSA CINEMA
The Palacio de la Prensa survives as a cinema of multiple rooms



cine palacio de la prensa, gran via madrid por trash world, en Flickr

CINE COLISEUM/COLISEUM CINEMA
The luxurious and gigantic Coliseum is also now musical theatre



madrid cine coliseum por trash world, en Flickr

CINE LOPE DE VEGA/LOPE DE VEGA CINEMA
From 1997 is a reference of the musical theatre in the Gran Via, that has last to know is as the Spanish Broadway



madrid teatro lope de vega por trash world, en Flickr

CINE CALLAO/CALLAO CINEMA
But with multiple rooms, the Callao cinema is a Titanic still afloat



Cine Callao. Plaza del Callao. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

CINE CAPITOL/CAPITOL CINEMA
As also it is the now Cinesa Capitol cinema, even refulgent shows of those times past



madrid cine capitol por trash world, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALLE DE LAGASCA/LAGASCA STREET, MADRID

Lagasca is an of those streets outdated of the District of Salamanca, with its air vintage of end of the century XIX or principles of the century XX, but full of beauty and charm



2012 Spanje 1498 Madrid por Hans Porochelt, en Flickr



Iglesia de San Manuel y San Benito, campanario -Madrid por FEDERICO JORDÁ, en Flickr



Casas de la calle Lagasca. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Edificio José Peña Chávarri. Calle Lagasca. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Calle Lagasca, Madrid por We Believe in Beauty, en Flickr



Edificio entre calles Gurtubay y Lagasca. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Casa de la calle Lagasca. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Calle Lagasca (Madrid) por Ramón Cutanda López, en Flickr



Edificio entre calles Conde de Aranda y Lagasca. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Edficio en calle Lagasca. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Calle Lagasca por jose, en Flickr



Dirección prohibida por Alfredo Barros González, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MUSEO ABC/ABC MUSEUM, MADRID

ABC Museum also known as ABC Museum of the drawing and the illustration, houses a collection private of drawings and illustrations and was created to keep and disclose them funds of the collection of the Spanish newspaper ABC. This seated on a former factory of beer.



30 Museo ABC Madrid 35246 por Javier, en Flickr



09 Museo ABC Madrid Fachada a calle Amaniel 36050 por Javier, en Flickr



10 Museo ABC Madrid 35436 por Javier, en Flickr



26 Museo ABC Madrid 36012 por Javier, en Flickr



70 Planta primera Museo ABC Madrid 35949 por Javier, en Flickr



65 Exposición. Museo ABC Madrid 35912 por Javier, en Flickr



65 "Blanco y Negro". Museo ABC Madrid 35909 por Javier, en Flickr



63 Sala subterranea. Museo ABC Madrid 35293 por Javier, en Flickr



35 Un café en el Museo. Museo ABC Madrid 36016 por Javier, en Flickr



91 El Café del Museo. Museo ABC Madrid 35954 por Javier, en Flickr



28 Museo ABC Madrid 35420 por Javier, en Flickr



78 Planta ático Museo ABC Madrid 35943 por Javier, en Flickr



01 Museo ABC Madrid Antgua fábrica Fachadas a Amaniel y Montserrat 36041 por Javier, en Flickr


*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PARQUE DE ATRACCIONES/PARQUE DE ATRACCIONES (AMUSEMENT PARK), MADRID


Parque de Atracciones Madrid 003 por Jeremy Thompson, en Flickr



Parque de Atracciones Madrid 004 por Jeremy Thompson, en Flickr



Parque de Atracciones Madrid 086 por Jeremy Thompson, en Flickr



Parque de Atracciones Madrid 176 por Jeremy Thompson, en Flickr



Parque de Atracciones Madrid 203 por Jeremy Thompson, en Flickr



Parque de Atracciones Madrid 194 por Jeremy Thompson, en Flickr



Parque de Atracciones Madrid 053 por Jeremy Thompson, en Flickr



Parque de Atracciones Madrid 066 por Jeremy Thompson, en Flickr



Parque de Atracciones Madrid 094 por Jeremy Thompson, en Flickr



Parque de Atracciones Madrid 105 por Jeremy Thompson, en Flickr





Parque de Atracciones Madrid 140 por Jeremy Thompson, en Flickr



Parque de Atracciones Madrid 143 por Jeremy Thompson, en Flickr



Parque de Atracciones Madrid 024 por Jeremy Thompson, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALLE MORETO Y CALLES ADYACENTES/MORETO STREET AND ADJACENT STREETS, MADRID

Moreto street and its adjacent streets, Espalter, Alberto Bosch, Casado del Alisal and Academia is an of the areas more nice of the beautiful neighborhood of Jerónimos (15). 

A place privileged between the Park of the Retiro, the Museum of the Prado and the Botanical Garden of Madrid.

José Casado del Alisal (Spanish, 1832-1886) The legend of the Monk King (1880) Oil on canvas 356 by 474 cm. Museo Nacional del Prado, Madrid. by Micah Christensen, en Flickr



Casas de la calle Espalter hacia el Paseo del Prado. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Edificio Francisco Soler. Calles Espalter y Moreto. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Casa de la calle Alberto Bosch. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



IMGP0014 por hoteldephil, en Flickr



Madrid - Iglesia de San Jerónimo el Real por Alejandro, en Flickr



Real Academia Española. Calle Moreto, Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Real Academia de la Lengua. Calles Moreto y Academia. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Iglesia de los Jerónimos. Calle Moreto. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Madrid - Iglesia de San Jerónimo el Real por Alejandro, en Flickr



Jardín Botánico - Edificio tras el jardín por David Martínez Gómez, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALLE ALFONSO XI Y CALLES ADYACENTES/ALFONSO XI STREET AND ADJACENT STREETS, MADRID

As Moreto street, Alfonso XI street and its adjacent streets, Valenzuela, Montalbán, Juan de Mena, Antonio Maura and Méndez Nuñez also is another of the areas more nice of the beautiful neighborhood of Jerónimos (15).

A place privileged between the Park of the Retiro, the Museum of the Prado and the Botanical Garden of Madrid.



Edificios Calle Montalbán - Madrid por FEDERICO JORDÁ, en Flickr



73 Madrid por Félix, en Flickr



Calle Montalbán. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Calle Montalbán. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Viviendas para D. Manuel Arnús por eric, en Flickr



La Bolsa. Calle Antonio Maura. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Estatuas del Salón de Reinos. Calle Méndez Núñez. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Calle Méndez Núñez. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Calle de Alfonso XI. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Calle de Alfonso XI. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



alfonso XI por mallol, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALLE DE FELIPE IV, PLAZA DE LA LEALTAD Y CALLE DE RUÍZ DE ALARCÓN/FELIPE IV STREET, LA LEALTAD SQUARE AND RUÍZ DE ALARCÓN STREET, MADRID

Whit the street of Felipe IV, La Lealtad square and Ruiz de Alarcón street completes review of the Jeronimos neighborhood (15) with the additions of the Retiro Park (75 and 76), Avenue of the Paseo del Prado (89), The Royal Botanical Garden (91), The Prado Museum (146, 147, 148 and 149), Alfonso XII street (172) and the recent Moreto street (200) and Alfonso XI street (201).



Casón del Buen Retiro. Calle Felipe IV. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Casón del Buen Retiro. Calle Felipe IV. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Madrid - Calle Felipe IV por Miguel Cortés, en Flickr



HOTEL RITZ MADRID por Gastrolopia, en Flickr



plaza de la lealtad por ch.., en Flickr



Plaza de la Lealtad por jose, en Flickr



DOS_DE_MAYO por david, en Flickr



Bolsa de Madrid por Mike Wilkins, en Flickr



Lado posterior del Museo del Prado. Calle Ruiz de Alarcón. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Iglesia San Jerónimo el Real. Calle Ruiz de Alarcón. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Real Academia Española. Calle Ruiz de Alarcón. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Real Academia Española. Calle Ruiz de Alarcón. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROCÓDROMOS/ROCÓDROMOS (CLIMBING WALLS), MADRID

In Spain is called “Rocódromos” (climbing walls) to the facilities prepared to make learning of climbing. There are several of these facilities in Madrid. It is not surprising, since a few kilometers from Madrid there are sites like La Pedriza, with dozens of places to practice climbing



Rocódromo por Javi AF, en Flickr



Parque Tierno Galván por Rafa Gallegos, en Flickr



Vertical por Marcos Del Carmen, en Flickr



Madrid Vertical - Rocódromo por Pepo Paz Saz, en Flickr



Rocodromo Madrid por JULIO CÉSAR FERNÁNDEZ, en Flickr



Cto_escalada_juvenil_roc30_2014_06_14_230 por Federación Madrileña de Montañismo, en Flickr



El Placax por Juan M. Casillas, en Flickr



Raul apretando por Juan M. Casillas, en Flickr



rocódromo bajo puente por guitasi, en Flickr



Ánimo por Víctor Castelo Gutiérrez, en Flickr



Casi arriba por Víctor Castelo Gutiérrez, en Flickr



Pistas y rocódromo por Víctor Castelo Gutiérrez, en Flickr



CANCHO AMARILLO - MOCOCLIMBING DE FAMOBIL 7a+ por jonchu roca, en Flickr



PEDRIZA - EL NORMANDO - TOSTAILLOS DE PUENTE 7a/A0 o 7b+ por jonchu roca, en Flickr



LA REINA DE LAS OSTIAS - FALSA BUITRERA por jonchu roca, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PASEO DE LA CASTELLANA (1)/PASEO DE LA CASTELLANA AVENUE (1), MADRID

The Paseo de la Castellana is Madrid's main avenue. With its 6.3 kilometers long, the Paseo de la Castellana is the continuation of Paseo de Recoletos and Paseo del Prado, and these three avenues vertebrate the north-south axis of the city (53).
In this first post going to see the section understood between his start in Colón Square and the confluence with the streets of Maria de Molina and Jose Gutiérrez Abascal (Doctor Marañón Square). The avenue has in both margins large amount of buildings public, especially ministries and embassies of different countries. They are buildings dating from late 19th until the mid-20th century. In this first section, which is winding and narrower that the subsequent, are the squares of Emilio Castelar and the Doctor Marañón.



Madrid, Paseo de la Castellana por Alexei Malutin, en Flickr



Torres de Colón, Paseo de la Castellana por Víctor Gabriel Peguero García, en Flickr



Paseo de la Castellana por Xhoni Trako, en Flickr



ABC Serrano por Tnarik Innael, en Flickr



Madrid El Paseo de la Castellana por m_motylka, en Flickr



Mutua Madrileña building por Geert Vanderkelen, en Flickr



vistas de madrid por jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr



Castellana - Museo al Aire Libre por Mundo Desconcertante, en Flickr



Castellana - Museo al Aire Libre por Mundo Desconcertante, en Flickr



bankunión por David, en Flickr



Edificio Bankunión por cmramirezl, en Flickr



Edificio Castelar II por Mercedes Blanco, en Flickr



Plaza Emilio Castelar. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Madrid, Paseo de la Castellana por Alexei Malutin, en Flickr



Monumento al Marqués de Duero 3 por Rogelio, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NIÑOS/CHILDREN, MADRID



_MG_7980-2 por juanda nones, en Flickr



The three water ghosts por Arturo Carrasco Ruiz, en Flickr



Tres en uno por Beatriz Rubio, en Flickr



Niños por Juan Ignacio Pascual, en Flickr



Los niños son felices por Christian Andres Chimeno, en Flickr



niños jugando por jemotilla, en Flickr



malasaña por nunca más, en Flickr



Niños por Juan Ignacio Pascual, en Flickr



Niños para niños / Kids for kids por nuielo, en Flickr



Septbre-09. Noche en blanco en Madrid por Rafael Alvarez Garrido, en Flickr



Borondo y H101. Solar antigua piscina de Latina Madrid Graffitis 20418 por Javier, en Flickr



167 por HéctorEstévez, en Flickr



Nieve en Madrid por Megreth, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PASEO DE LA CASTELLANA (2)/PASEO DE LA CASTELLANA AVENUE (2), MADRID

The Paseo de la Castellana is Madrid's main avenue. With its 6.3 kilometers long, the Paseo de la Castellana is the continuation of Paseo de Recoletos and Paseo del Prado, and these three avenues vertebrate the north-south axis of the city (53 and 204).
After pass it square of the Doctor Marañón, is the Museum of Natural Sciences in it sidewalk pair, and after the following square, San Juan de la Cruz, is found them Nuevos Ministerios, complex that gathers several buildings public. A time past them Nuevos Ministerios, begins a stretch of Avenue back to the rest where them buildings predominant are both homes as offices. AZCA business complex is located in this section. This stretch of the walk is interrupted by three squares: Lima Square, Cuzco Square and Castilla Square. Around Lima Square the Santiago Bernabeu Stadium. In addition, this section includes two large exchangers of transports, Castilla Square and Nuevos Ministerios. In Castilla Square is Cajamadrid Obelisk and the towers Puerta de Europa.



paseo de la castellana #2 por Ramón Durán, en Flickr



Madrid - Plz. San Juan de la Cruz por F. Javier de Isidro Díaz, en Flickr



Madrid - Monumento a la Reina Isabel la Católica por Alejandro, en Flickr



Plaza San Juan de la Cruz por JaviJ.com, en Flickr



Paseo de la Castellana (Madrid) 02 por Luis García, en Flickr



Paseo de la Castellana, zona AZCA, Madrid por FEDERICO JORDÁ, en Flickr



Paseo de la Castellana-Madrid. por Ruben Sanchez, en Flickr



Paseo de la Castellana (Madrid) por miguelsaez7, en Flickr



Paseo de la Castellana (Madrid) por miguelsaez7, en Flickr



Real Madrid C.F. - Santiago Bernabéu Stadium por Cisco Pics, en Flickr



Paseo de la Castellana-Madrid. por Ruben Sanchez, en Flickr



Cuzco por Carlos Guerra Sánchez, en Flickr



Paseo de la Castellana por Andrés Cornejo, en Flickr



Madrid - Paseo de la Castellana - Plaza Castilla por Harshil Shah, en Flickr



Plaza Castilla por Michele Calabretta, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALOR/HEAT, MADRID



DSC_4974 2 por VICTORINO, en Flickr



Calores por VICTORINO, en Flickr



Calores por VICTORINO, en Flickr



Madrid Río - Baños en una tarde de verano por Bob Fisher, en Flickr



Se vende autoestima. por Ángela Burón, en Flickr



People por Enric Archivell, en Flickr



Entre coches/Among the cars por Joe Lomas, en Flickr



Que calores por Blank Sad, en Flickr



IMG_6786 por Gringo2300, en Flickr



Madrid por Obra fotográfica de Federico Romero, en Flickr



madrid sangria por scatterolight, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PASEO DE LA CASTELLANA (3)/PASEO DE LA CASTELLANA AVENUE (3), MADRID

The Paseo de la Castellana is Madrid's main avenue. With its 6.3 kilometers long, the Paseo de la Castellana is the continuation of Paseo de Recoletos and Paseo del Prado, and these three avenues vertebrate the north-south axis of the city (53, 204 and 206).
Last Castilla Square, is located the last section, with features own of a motorway urban, since lacks of crosses to level and traffic lights in the booted central. In the side odd is located the new complex Cuatro Torres Business Area (CTBA) and also one of the more large hospitals of Madrid, La Paz. There is a project of enlargement (eternal) to continue its enlargement with a large cluster of buildings and skyscrapers



Torres Kio. Madrid por jose luis cueto, en Flickr



Plaza Castilla e Intercambiador. Madrid. España por afnavarrete, en Flickr



Madrid - Torres KIO por Lourdes Lavin, en Flickr



Madrid, paseo de la Castellana#1 por cristian di pentima, en Flickr



CTBA por Kevin Pacheco, en Flickr



CTBA, Madrid por Dan, en Flickr



_MG_4491 Blue Tower .jpg 10,2 MB size:5616 × 3744 por Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, en Flickr



Cuatro Torres Business Area (CTBA) por Álvaro Herraiz San Martín, en Flickr



CTBA Madrid por Alberto Gallego, en Flickr



Fuentes del CTBA por juanda021282, en Flickr



Begoña, Madrid por Kevin Pacheco, en Flickr



Hospital La Paz por superdraco, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AVENIDA DE MENÉNDEZ PELAYO/MENÉNDEZ PELAYO AVENUE, MADRID

The Avenue of Menéndez Pelayo is an important via of communication between the neighborhoods of Ibiza (67), Pacífico (72) and Niño Jesús (83). He side of them pairs is almost occupied in its entirety by the Retiro Park, belonging to the neighborhood of Los Jerónimos (15). All of these neighbourhoods belong to the District of Retiro



Madrid (España): Vistas desde Torre del Retiro por Foro Urbitas.eu, en Flickr



Torre de Valencia por Liber Yddos, en Flickr



torre de valencia? por krispeq, en Flickr



Menéndez Pelayo 15 housing, Madrid por Jose Luis Ortega, en Flickr



Iglesia del Niño Jesús. Calle Menéndez Pelayo. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Madrid (España): Vistas desde Torre del Retiro por Foro Urbitas.eu, en Flickr



Madrid (España): Vistas desde Torre del Retiro por Foro Urbitas.eu, en Flickr



madrid torre de colon por Ramón Durán, en Flickr



08 Madrid - Parque del Retiro - Puerta de Granada por Alejandro, en Flickr



08 Madrid - Parque del Retiro - Puerta del Niño Jesús por Alejandro, en Flickr



Madrid (España): Vistas desde Torre del Retiro por Foro Urbitas.eu, en Flickr



Relieve mural dedicado a Dante Alighieri. El Retiro. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BULEVARES (1) CALLE DE GÉNOVA/BOULEVARDS (1) GÉNOVA STREET, MADRID

The so-called boulevards is an urban action of the 19th century. Its layout corresponds to the northern limit of the city of Madrid prior to the expansion of the city and approximately coincides with the route of the old wall of Felipe IV. Its East-West layout are the current streets of Génova, Sagasta, Carranza, Alberto Aguilera and Marqués de Urquijo, having lost all the characteristic central platform. The street Génova begins in Alonso Martinez Square and ends in Colón Square.



Metro Alonso Martínez por Javier Poleo Pérez, en Flickr



invierno en madrid por Gonzopowers, en Flickr



Calle Génova hacia Plaza Alonso Martínez. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Paseo Nocturno por Madrid 7 por Antonio Tajuelo, en Flickr



Calle Génova hacia Plaza de Colón. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Calle génova, Torres de Colón por Juan M. Casillas, en Flickr



calle-genova-madrid por Carlos Ayani, en Flickr



Calle de Génova desde Plaza de Colón. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Metro Colon por cristo gam, en Flickr

Torres de Colón. Paseo Castellana. Madrid by MADRID, LA CIUDAD QUE FOTOGRAFIO, en Flickr

Torre Colón. Calle Génova. Madrid by MADRID, LA CIUDAD QUE FOTOGRAFIO, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BULEVARES (2) CALLE DE SAGASTA/BOULEVARDS (2) SAGASTA STREET, MADRID

The so-called Bulevares (Boulevards) is an urban action of the 19th century. Its layout corresponds to the northern limit of the city of Madrid prior to the expansion of the city and approximately coincides with the route of the old wall of Felipe IV. Its East-West layout are the current streets of Génova, Sagasta, Carranza, Alberto Aguilera and Marqués de Urquijo, having lost all the characteristic central platform. Sagasta Street begins in Bilbao Square and ends in Alonso Martínez Square.



Calle Sagasta, Madrid por Trevor Huxham, en Flickr



Casa de la calle Sagasta. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Portal de la calle Sagasta. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Edificio C/ Sagasta 27 por Anakore, en Flickr



Calle de Sagasta por PJR Simons, en Flickr



Calle Sagasta. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Calles Sagasta y Francisco de Rojas. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Calle de Sagasta por José Casas, en Flickr



Calle desierta por caraguevo, en Flickr



Calle Sagasta hacia Glorieta Ruiz Giménez. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Calle Sagasta. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Calle Sagasta con Calle Fuencarral por Pedro Belleza, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LLUVIA/RAIN, MADRID



Lluvia por Fabiola Ciruelos, en Flickr



.- por David Fernández Molina, en Flickr



Rainy days memories por Erin•, en Flickr



Madrid. por Nach dem Winter, en Flickr



La Almudena bajo la lluvia (Madrid) por María José Robles de la Torre, en Flickr



Bajo la lluvia de Madrid por Joan Arango, en Flickr



LLuVIA por S&F, en Flickr



Plaza Mayor de Madrid en Navidad por Stephen Haworth, en Flickr



Lluvia ( y un aperitivo) por ELENA ALMEDA, en Flickr



Stormy Egyptian Madrid's Night por Docteur Christophe, en Flickr



Paseo del Prado por María Dolores Yebra, en Flickr



_MG_6602 Raining in Madrid. Llueve en Madrid.jpg Size: 10MB 3744x5616 por Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, en Flickr



Por los cielos de Madrid #109, Plaza de España (Atasco con lluvia) por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BULEVARES (3) CALLE DE CARRANZA/BOULEVARDS (3) CARRANZA STREET, MADRID

The so-called Bulevares (Boulevards) is an urban action of the 19th century. Its layout corresponds to the northern limit of the city of Madrid prior to the expansion of the city and approximately coincides with the route of the old wall of Felipe IV. Its East-West layout are the current streets of Génova, Sagasta, Carranza, Alberto Aguilera and Marqués de Urquijo, having lost all the characteristic central platform. Carranza Street begins in Bilbao Square and ends in Ruíz Jiménez Square (Glorieta de San Bernardo). Bilbao Square is the center of the boulevards

Photograph of the Palace of Monteleon in 1868, before its demolition, necessary for the construction of the boulevards. This Palace, in 1808 barracks, was an important and heroic milestone in the uprising of the people of Madrid against the troops of Napoleon Bonaparte. The door was preserved and today is a monument in May 2 square of Madrid (140), (148) and (190).



1868. Monteleón. Fondo fotográfico de la Biblioteca Nacional. por Nicolas1056, en Flickr



Azulejo del asalto al Cuartel de Monteleón con Daoiz y Velarde. Calles Buen Suceso y Martín de los Heros. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Glorieta de Bilbao. Madrid por emeritense, en Flickr



Casas de la calle Carranza desde Glorieta de Bilbao. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Sol matinal de la calle Carranza. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Calle Carranza. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Sagrado Corazón en una fachada de la calle Carranza. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Building in which died the last hero of Madrid: the 20 year old introduced without hesitation in the burning building to save people. It was 1982.



Casa de la calle Carranza, 7. La casa incendiada en la que murió Álvaro Iglesias. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Glorieta de Ruiz Giménez. Madrid  por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Agua por angelmanso, en Flickr



Casas de Fernando Higueras. Glorieta Ruiz Jiménez. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MADRID DE LOS AUSTRIAS/NEIGHBORHOOD OF THE AUSTRIAS, MADRID

By Madrid de los Austrias (The Madrid of the Austrians or the Habsburgs), also called neighborhood of the Austrias, referred to a wide area of the Spanish capital, without administrative entity corresponding to the primitive medieval town layout and the urban expansion initiated by the monarchs of the House of Austria, from the reigns of Carlos I and, especially, of Felipe II, who, in the year 1561 established the Court in Madrid.
In addition to its geographical sense, the term Madrid de los Austrias also has a historical meaning. According to this perspective, the expression is used to designate the preferably urban development of the city between the reigns of Carlos I (r. 1516-1556), the first of the Habsburgs, and Carlos II (r. 1665-1700), with which the Spanish branch of this dynasty became extinct.



Escalinata de la Capilla del Obispo (Arturo) por Arturo Canalda, en Flickr



Madrid - Capilla del Obispo por Alejandro, en Flickr



Palacio de los Vargas, Plaza de la Paja por Alejandro, en Flickr



Capilla de San Isidro, Iglesia de San Andrés & Plaza del Humilladero por eric, en Flickr



Casa de Cisneros y Casa de la Villa. Nocturno (Madrid) por Juan Alcor, en Flickr



Madrid, Casa de Cisneros por Michel GILLET, en Flickr



MADRID Plaza de la Villa por Joel, en Flickr



Casa de las Siete Chimeneas. Actual Mº de Cultura, en Plaza del Rey por Salvador Lópes Ascanio, en Flickr



Real Monasterio de la Encarnación (4) por Kengo Matsui, en Flickr



Iglesia de San Nicolás de los Servitas. Calle del Biombo. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Palacio Príncipe de Anglona. Costanilla de San Pedro. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Plaza Mayor. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Pasadizo Panecillo por Frank Black Noir, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BULEVARES (4) CALLE DE ALBERTO AGUILERA/BOULEVARDS (1) ALBERTO AGUILERA STREET, MADRID

The so-called boulevards is an urban action of the 19th century. Its layout corresponds to the northern limit of the city of Madrid prior to the expansion of the city and approximately coincides with the route of the old wall of Felipe IV. Its East-West layout are the current streets of Génova, Sagasta, Carranza, Alberto Aguilera and Marqués de Urquijo, having lost all the characteristic central platform. Alberto Aguilera street begins in Ruíz Jiménez Square and ends at its confluence with Princesa Street. In this final area, the street is an important commercial hub.



Agua por Angel Manso, en Flickr



View from the Hotel por cadratin, en Flickr

Porto Pi service station - Although it is not the original building, which was demolished in 1977, is a faithful copy of it was built almost 100 years ago, a beautiful Art Deco work. It’s considered to be the most ancient petrol station in Madrid.



ESTACIÓN DE SERVICIO 2 por Fabiola Ciruelos, en Flickr



Madrid mayo 2015 por Alberto Segade, en Flickr



Palacete de la calle Alberto Aguilera. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Universidad Pontificia de Comillas. Calle Alberto Aguilera. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



icai-icade1 por Olga Berrios, en Flickr



Calle Alberto Aguilera. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Calle Alberto Aguilera. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Casa de la calle Alberto Aguilera. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Por el Barrio de Argüelles en Madrid por Manuel, en Flickr



Por el Barrio de Argüelles en Madrid por Manuel, en Flickr



Ordeno y mando. por Roberto García Fadón, en Flickr



Lo de siempre... por Roberto García Fadón, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALLE DEL PASEO DEL PINTOR ROSALES/PASEO DEL PINTOR ROSALES STREET, MADRID

The street of Paseo del Pintor Rosales is considered as an of the most beautiful of Madrid. One of its sides is in its entirety Oeste Park, with pronounced slopes. The street is as a huge terrace on Oeste Park and the Casa de Campo Park (40, 122 and 123).

Photograph of 1943, after the Spanish civil war



Paseo de Rosales esquina a marqués de Urquijo 1943. por J.L.Caro, en Flickr

TEMPLO DE DEBOD/TEMPLE OF DEBOD



Parque templo de Debod (Temple of Debod) por Kuan Sun, en Flickr



Una y no más pero siempre son unas cuantas imgns. por Smet Romero, en Flickr



Jardines Paseo Pintor Rosales II por reciusmaximus, en Flickr



MADRID LA ROSALEDA DEL PARQUE DEL OESTE 008 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



MADRID LA ROSALEDA DEL PARQUE DEL OESTE 015 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



Paseo del Pintor Rosales por Stephan Schmatz, en Flickr



Paseo del Pintor Rosales por Roger Casas-Alatriste, en Flickr



Edificio de viviendas en Paseo del Pintor Rosales, 50 por Enrique Cordero, en Flickr



Torre de rosales por manueiroa, en Flickr



Balcones y ventanas por Jesus Moral Nuez, en Flickr



La infanta Isabel por Rubén Iglesias, en Flickr



Egipto-Madrid por Phenomeno, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALLE DEL PASEO DE EDUARDO DATO/PASEO DE EDUARDO DATO STREET, MADRID

The street of Paseo de Eduardo Dato is an important via of communication of Almagro Neighborhood (20)



09012009(022) Eduardo Dato por Arbeyu Digital, en Flickr



Iglesia de San Fermín de los Navarros. Calle Eduardo Dato. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Glorieta de Ruben Dario por Rafa Gallegos, en Flickr



Madrid,Paseo Eduardo Dato por Felipe Hinojosa, en Flickr



CALLE EDUARDO DATO MADRID CHAMBERI 026 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



Paseo de Eduardo Dato. Madrid. por Ioannes Thyrsus, en Flickr



Defensor del Pueblo. Calle Eduardo Dato. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Madrid: house on the corner of Calle Fortuny and Paseo de Eduardo Dato por Sherman Clarke, en Flickr



Casa del defensor del pueblo por Rafa Gallegos, en Flickr



Casa del defensor del pueblo por Rafa Gallegos, en Flickr



Madrid,Paseo Eduardo Dato por Felipe Hinojosa, en Flickr



Madrid,Paseo Eduardo Dato por Felipe Hinojosa, en Flickr



2012 Spanje 0434 Madrid por Hans Porochelt, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*OTOÑO/AUTUMN, MADRID



Madrid por Ester Vallés Lago, en Flickr



Otoño por miguel ángel escaló, en Flickr



Parque del Oeste. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Colección Paseo al Retiro (I), Paloma en el sombrero por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr



madrid niebla de otoño por FENICHE fernando, en Flickr



Autumn in Madrid por Naomi, en Flickr



El Retiro en otoño. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



(0368) Una fría mañana de otoño en el Retiro por Pablo Arias López, en Flickr



Fuente de la Alcachofa. Parque del Retiro. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Paseo del Arbol por Silvia Cañas, en Flickr



Mi primera sesión por Alejandro Domarco Manrique, en Flickr



otoño en la cuesta Moyano por pegatina1, en Flickr



Colección Paseo al Retiro (VII), Plaza de España, Otoñado por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LOS MAS FAMOSOS Y MEJOR CONSIDERADOS HOTELES/THE MOST FAMOUS AND BEST CONSIDERED HOTELS, MADRID

This is a selection of the most famous, and the currently best considered, hotels in Madrid

THE WESTIN PALACE HOTEL - It opened its doors to the public on September 12, 1912 (two years after his neighbor Ritz). At the time of its construction was the largest Hotel in Europe



Hotel Palace por Elena Bernaola, en Flickr

GRAN MELIÁ FÉNIX HOTEL - The luxurious Gran Meliá Fenix Hotel is located next to Colon Square, in Madrid's Salamanca district and neighborhood



Hotel Gran Meliá Fénix. Paseo de la Castellana. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

ATLÁNTICO HOTEL - Located in the famous Gran Vía Avenue, the Atlántico Hotel is currently considered by critics as the best of Madrid



Hotel Atlántico - Gran Vía -Madrid- por Iker, en Flickr

ADLER HOTEL - The Adler Hotel is in a building of the nineteenth century refurbished fully equipped with amenities most modern. For many, the Adler is the most stylish and sophisticated boutique hotel in Madrid



Hotel Adler. Madrid por Enrique Galán, en Flickr

MIGUEL ANGEL HOTEL - Located in the elegant street of Miguel Ángel (Michelangelo), is also 50 metres from the Castellana Avenue



Hotel Hesperia. Paseo Castellana. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

PRECIADOS HOTEL - Elegant hotel in the heart of Madrid, a few steps from Callao Square and Gran Via Avenue and two hundred meters from the Puerta del Sol Square



Madrid - Hotel Preciados por George Krauss, en Flickr

VILLA REAL HOTEL - Much more modern, though housed in a 19th century building, forms a visual triangle with the imposing Palace and Ritz hotels



Westin hotel and Hotel Villa Real near Fuente de Neptuno - Madrid por Marc Towersap, en Flickr

AC SANTO MAURO HOTEL - The hotel, housed in the former residence of the Duke of Santo Mauro, an influential member of the madrilenian society of the 19th century, consists of three buildings surrounded by a magnificent garden which makes it an oasis in the Centre of Madrid



(0368) Santo Mauro - Terraza por AC Hotels by Marriott, en Flickr

SILKEN PUERTA DE AMÉRICA HOTEL - Located in an urban motorway, América Avenue, is externally an unusual building and inside an exercise in design signed by famous professionals in the world



Silken Hotel - 4th floor por Stefano Bertolotti, en Flickr

QUINTA DE LOS CEDROS HOTEL - Located in a small palace with a lot of charm, and surrounded by a garden with a centuries-old cedar forest that gives its name to the hotel



QUINTA DE LOS CEDROS HOTEL & RESTAURANT, Madrid por Native Hotels, en Flickr

VILLA MAGNA HOTEL - Of the hotels modern of Madrid, the Villa Magna Hotel, located in the Castellana Avenue, is a benchmark of elegance and sophistication



Hotel Villa Magna Madrid - Front Side por HotelVillaMagna, en Flickr

EUROSTARS MADRID TOWER HOTEL - A luxury hotel in Madrid for the 21st century



eurostars madrid tower por Isa, en Flickr

RITZ MADRID HOTEL - The great opponent of the Palace Hotel and also centenary (1910). It has always been a benchmark for elegance and refinement



Hotel Ritz por Fabiola Ciruelos, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PAU DE VALDEBEBAS/NEW NEIGHBORHOOD OF VALDEBEBAS, MADRID

The PAU of Valdebebas is new neighbourhood of Madrid located between the official neighborhoods of Timón (108), Barajas District and Valdefuentes, Hortaleza District. The crisis suffered by Spain in the last decade has prevented the consummation of ambitious architectural projects, such as the City of Justice, project of which only has built a building by Zaha Hadid



PAU Valdebebas por Suravia Fotografía Aérea, en Flickr

VISTA DESDE EL BARRIO DE VALDEBEBAS/VIEW FROM VALDEBEBAS NEIGHBORHOD



Valdebebas - Madrid por Chema Chemos, en Flickr



Bmw-&-Tc por Rafa Ibañez, en Flickr



INFOGRAFIA VALDEBEBAS por URBAGESA Asesoramiento y Gestión, en Flickr



Valdebebas Madrid 17 por Jaime Tello García, en Flickr



NUEVO BARRIO DE VALDEBEBAS MADRID 8891 2-2-2014 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



NUEVO BARRIO DE VALDEBEBAS MADRID 8893 2-2-2014 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



.-. por Javier, en Flickr



CIUDAD DEPORTIVA DEL REAL MADRID EN VALDEBEBAS RESIDENCIA MADRID 8881 2-2-2014 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



CIUDAD DEPORTIVA DEL REAL MADRID BARRIO DE VALDEBEBAS 8918 2-2-2014 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



Valdebebas por jorgebueno, en Flickr



-.- por Javier, en Flickr

ESTACIÓN DE CERCANÍAS DE VALDEBEBAS/CERCANIAS (COMMUTER RAILWAY) STATION OF VALDEBEBAS



ADIF - Estación de Cercanias de Valdebebas por Sergio Martín Álvarez, en Flickr

VISTA DESDE EL BARRIO DE VALDEBEBAS/VIEW FROM VALDEBEBAS NEIGHBORHOD



View from Valdebebas, Madrid, Spain por Macred21, en Flickr


*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates about Madrid! :cheers:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^^^

Thanks, christos-greece 

*CIUDAD VIVA (POR SERGIO ESCALANTE DEL VALLE)/CITY LIVE (BY SERGIO ESCALANTE DEL VALLE), MADRID

Madrid, city live, although SERGIO ESCALANTE DEL VALLE does not have a too kind look



Madrid. por Sergio Escalante del Valle, en Flickr



Madrid. por Sergio Escalante del Valle, en Flickr



Madrid. por Sergio Escalante del Valle, en Flickr



Madrid. por Sergio Escalante del Valle, en Flickr



Madrid. por Sergio Escalante del Valle, en Flickr



Madrid. por Sergio Escalante del Valle, en Flickr



Madrid. por Sergio Escalante del Valle, en Flickr



Madrid. por Sergio Escalante del Valle, en Flickr



Madrid. por Sergio Escalante del Valle, en Flickr



Madrid. por Sergio Escalante del Valle, en Flickr



Madrid. por Sergio Escalante del Valle, en Flickr



Madrid. por Sergio Escalante del Valle, en Flickr



Madrid. por Sergio Escalante del Valle, en Flickr



Madrid. por Sergio Escalante del Valle, en Flickr



Madrid. por Sergio Escalante del Valle, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALLE DE CEA BERMÚDEZ/CEA BERMÚDEZ STREET, MADRID

Cea Bermúdez street it is an important via of communication between the neighborhoods of Gaztambide, Arapiles and Vallehermoso, all of the District of Chamberí. Also forms part, in the North, of the West-East axis formed by Cea Bermúdez, José Rodríguez Abascal and María de Molina streets, and the East-West axis formed by the streets of María de Molina, Ríos Rosas, Islas Filipinas and Cea Bermúdez



Teatros de Canal por cmramirezl, en Flickr



Teatro del Canal Fachada a Cea Bermudez 13942 por Javier, en Flickr



Teatro del Canal Fachada a Cea Bermudez 13932 por Javier, en Flickr



Edificio en calle Cea Bermúdez. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



farola al atardecer en Cea Bermúdez P1060432 por cmramirezl, en Flickr



Calle al Ocaso (P1020552) por cmramirezl, en Flickr



c/ Cea Bermúdez P1050081 por cmramirezl, en Flickr



Cea Bermúdez on a snow day por Danilda Estevez, en Flickr



Islas Filipinas Metro station por Jules Mateo, en Flickr



Madrid - Iglesia de Santa Rita por Alejandro, en Flickr



LOMO - Edificio 2 por manolete -, en Flickr



Túnel de Cea Bermúdez .Madrid. por antonio estudillo, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE BERRUGUETE/BERRUGUETE NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID

Berruguete is an old working-class neighborhood undergoing a slow process of renewal

Photography of the years sixties of the last century



MADRID ANTIGUO CALLE FRANCO RODRIGUEZ SIN FECHA por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



Casa entre calles Fulgencio de Miguel y Francos Rodríguez. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



tetuan por MadridColors Graffiti, en Flickr



Mirador de la calle Francos Rodríguez. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Madrid arte urbano, calle Naranjo (3) por IGNACIO FOTOS, en Flickr



Glorieta de Rocio Durcal por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr



Casa de la calle Francos Rodríguez. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Old dairy built in 1927, Francos Rodríguez Street



Vaquería de 1927 de la calle Francos Rodríguez. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Vaquería de 1927 de la calle Francos Rodríguez. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Pasea Tetuán por Paloma Sáinz, en Flickr



Paseo de la Dirección con Marqués de Viana por Paloma Sáinz, en Flickr

Dilapidated building demolished today



En el medio... por Roberto García Fadón, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAIXAFORUM MADRID/CAIXAFORUM MADRID, MADRID

CaixaForum Madrid is a cultural center of the 21st century which opens its doors to the ancient, modern and contemporary art, festivals of music and poetry, multimedia art, topical discussions, conference social and family and educational workshops. 
His spectacular headquarters, located in Paseo del Prado Avenue (next to them three large museums of the Paseo del Arte: the Prado, the Thyssen and the Queen Sofia), is one of them icons of the city. The rehabilitation of the building that hosted the old power station of Mediodía was carried out by architects Herzog & De Meuron and It has two features that make it easily recognizable: your vertical garden and its apparent "levitation". Is sponsored by an bank of Catalonia



Caixaforum Madrid por lady adalovelace, en Flickr



CaixaForum Madrid por Duncan Tang, en Flickr



Caixaforum Madrid por Daniel Villar Onrubia, en Flickr



CaixaForum, Madrid por Bernard Lafond, en Flickr



caixaforum | madrid por fernando moreno, en Flickr



13 CaixaForum Escalera acero 2492 por Javier, en Flickr



Herzog & De Meuron - CaixaForum, Madrid por a.caland, en Flickr



Pixar 25 años por S&F, en Flickr



25 AÑOS DE PIXAR, CAIXA FORUM MADRID por SANTIVALLADOLID, en Flickr



Yellow Drops por Lóren Moreno, en Flickr



Los burgueses de Calais Jean d´Aire 02 16685 por Javier, en Flickr



El Pensador 03 16634 por Javier, en Flickr



Paseo del Prado. www.pepedelarafoto.com foto-books madrid por pepeinsuiza, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CENTROS COMERCIALES (1)/DEPARTMENT STORES (1), MADRID

Madrid is a city of department stores, all over the city, and its metropolitan area cities, are plagued with department stores of a famous Spanish company. In this sense, Madrid is the level of London or Paris, and away from the rest of the great capitals of Europe

CENTRO COMERCIAL EL CORTE INGLÉS CALLE PRECIADOS/SHOPPING CENTRE EL CORTE INGLES PRECIADOS STREET 

Buy, buy, buy! by Daniel Cano Ott, en Flickr



Iluminacion Navideña del Corte Ingles por jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr



LA MODA QUE DESEAS 1 por Enserotonination & Friends & The Oveja, en Flickr



Cortylandia por Alberto Alvarez-Perea, en Flickr

CENTRO COMERCIAL EL CORTE INGLÉS CALLE GOYA/SHOPPING CENTRE EL CORTE INGLES GOYA STREET



El Corte Inglés, Goya por Harry Calvert, en Flickr



Edificios de la Avenida Felipe II. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Madrid - Navidades 2008 por Alejandro, en Flickr

CENTRO COMERCIAL EL CORTE INGLÉS BARRIO DE SANCHINARRO/SHOPPING CENTRE EL CORTE INGLES SANCHINARRO NEIGHBORHOOD



P1120321 por Maciej Janiec, en Flickr

MADRID_051118_MXALX_104 by PromoMadrid, en Flickr

CENTRO COMERCIAL EL CORTE INGLÉS ZONA DE MÉNDEZ ÁLVARO/SHOPPING CENTRE EL CORTE INGLES MÉNDEZ ÁLVARO AREA 



Calle de la Retama por Giorgio Montalto, en Flickr

CENTRO COMERCIAL EL CORTE INGLÉS CALLE DE SERRANO/SHOPPING CENTRE EL CORTE INGLES SERRANO STREET 



El Corte Inglés de Serrano por jemotilla, en Flickr



Ferrari California por RAFFER91, en Flickr



El Corte Inglés (Serrano) por nicolasalarciag, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CENTROS COMERCIALES (2)/DEPARTMENT STORES (2), MADRID

Madrid is a city of department stores, all over the city, and its metropolitan area cities, are plagued with department stores of a famous Spanish company. In this sense, Madrid is the level of London or Paris, and away from the rest of the great capitals of Europe

CENTRO COMERCIAL EL CORTE INGLÉS CALLE DE LA PRINCESA/SHOPPING CENTRE EL CORTE INGLES PRINCESA STREET



Corte Inglés de Princesa por Alicia Heras Moreno, en Flickr



Corte Inglés Princesa por Alicia Heras Moreno, en Flickr



Corte Inglés de Princesa, Madrid por Jose.Jim, en Flickr

CENTRO COMERCIAL EL CORTE INGLÉS PLAZA CALLAO/SHOPPING CENTRE EL CORTE INGLES CALLAO SQUARE



Madrid. por Fotografiando imposibles, en Flickr



DISNEY CORNER, EL CORTE INGLES CALLAO, MADRID por SANTIVALLADOLID, en Flickr



GOURMET EXPERIENCE AT EL CORTE INGLES IN CALLAO por Kostas Limitsios, en Flickr

El Cortes Ingles by John Weiss, en Flickr

CENTRO COMERCIAL EL CORTE INGLÉS CASTELLANA/SHOPPING CENTRE EL CORTE INGLES CASTELLANA AVENUE



P1120321 por chema rodriguez, en Flickr



Corte Ingles de castellana por Oscar Megía, en Flickr



_Q6I8070 por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr



__Q6I8125 por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr

Centro Comercial Titania, El Corte Inglés de Castellana, Nuevo Edificio Windsor by Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr



_MG_8110 El Corte Inglés Castellana.jpg10,4 MB 5560 × 3707 por Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALLE DE FUENCARRAL/FUENCARRAL STREET, MADRID
Fuencarral is a street of Madrid very peculiar, old (was road to the countryside) and paradise today of fashion more bizarre. With two part differentiated, the part more ancient is a showcase of youth fashion, and its continuation a street much more bourgeois and conventional



Calle Fuencarral, Madrid. por Javier Caro, en Flickr



CALLE FUENCARRAL MADRID por WOLF STREET ARTIST, en Flickr



De marcha por la Calle Fuencarral. Madrid. por francisco muñoz regueira, en Flickr



Calle Fuencarral. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



DSC_5862 copia por VICTORINO, en Flickr



Metro Tribunal. Diseño de Palacios Ramilo. Calle Fuencarral. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Madrid. Museo de Historia. por José Manuel Azcona, en Flickr



Calle Fuencarral, Madrid por Mario Andrei Pantoja Maguiña, en Flickr



Calle de Fuencarral. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Casas de la calle Fuencarral. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



MODELOS EN LA CALLE FUENCARRAL - MADRID por MOSHULUS, en Flickr



Cine Proyecciones. Calle de Fuencarral. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Fuencarral. Madrid. por gadorvdpg, en Flickr



Calle Fuencarral por Pablo Arias López, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALLE DE HORTALEZA/HORTALEZA STREET, MADRID

Hortaleza Street is a twin of Fuencarral Street, both are born together and they were roads to the contryside of Madrid. Today Hortaleza Street is the main street of the Madrid gay area and its current trade is dedicated to gay fashion and entertainment venues





Casino Gran Vía de Madrid por juanda021282, en Flickr 





Calle Hortaleza. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr 





Calle Hortaleza. Dec2015 por Pablo Cano, en Flickr




Maniquíes paquetones por leopoldo2006, en Flickr 

Azulejo de Benito Párez Galdós. Calle Hortaleza. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, en Flickr




Calle Hortaleza. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr 





Calle Hortaleza. Madrid por Fernando Solabre, en Flickr





COLEGIO OFICIAL DE ARQUITECTOS DE MADRID 1799 9-1-2015 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr





Librería Pérez Galdós. Calle Hortaleza. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr





Calle Hortaleza, Madrid por Mario Andrei Pantoja Maguiña, en Flickr





thestreetshaveyes2 by Westscapes, en Flickr





Calle Hortaleza. Dec2015 por Pablo Cano, en Flickr





Trampantojo. Calle Hortaleza. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr





04 Calle Hortaleza por John Catnach, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIALAB-PRADO/MEDIALAB-PRADO, MADRID

Medialab-Prado is a cultural space conceived as a laboratory for production, research and dissemination that explores forms of experimentation and collaborative learning that have emerged from the digital networks. It is located in the Las Letras Square, in the former Belgian Sawmill, next to the Prado Museum and the Royal Botanic Gardens. In 2014, he was awarded by the European Foundation of culture as one of the projects that have animated the democratic processes in the context of digital culture in Spain



04 MediaLab Prado Madrid M. Langarita V. Navarro 12497 por Javier, en Flickr 



09 MediaLab Prado Madrid M. Langarita V. Navarro 12507 por Javier, en Flickr 



14 MediaLab Prado Madrid M. Langarita V. Navarro 12453 por Javier, en Flickr 



14 MediaLab Prado Madrid M. Langarita V. Navarro 12454 por Javier, en Flickr 



01 MediaLab Prado Madrid M. Langarita V. Navarro 12690 por Javier, en Flickr 



03 MediaLab Prado Madrid M. Langarita V. Navarro 12541. EXPLORE Julio 26, 2013 por Javier, en Flickr 



12 MediaLab Prado Madrid M. Langarita V. Navarro 12747. EXPLORE Agosto 2, 2013 por Javier, en Flickr 



Media LAB Prado por Rubén HC, en Flickr



Media LAB Prado por Rubén HC, en Flickr



Media LAB Prado por Rubén HC, en Flickr



Media LAB Prado por Rubén HC, en Flickr



Media LAB Prado por Rubén HC, en Flickr



Media LAB Prado por Rubén HC, en Flickr



Media LAB Prado por Rubén HC, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALLE DE ATOCHA/ATOCHA STREET, MADRID

Atocha Street is one of the main streets of Madrid downtown. Runs between the Provincia Square (adjacent to Mayor Square) and avenue of the Prado, next to the square of the Emperador Carlos V (known popularly as Atocha Square). The name of the street comes from road, which once between atochales (a common plant in the Mediterranean sea), leading to the sanctuary of Atocha, old chapel of our Lady of Atocha. The road was at the time of the Hapsburg surrounded on both sides of many hospitals, chapels, wayside shrines and monasteries. The street gained prominence to communicate, since the end of the 19th century, the center of the city with the Atocha train station



Calle Gerona desde Plaza Mayor. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr 



Iglesia de Santa Cruz. Calle Atocha. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr 



Plaza Jacinto Benavente. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr 



MADRID PLAZA JACINTO BENAVENTE por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr 



Calle Atocha, Madrid por Mathieu FRANCOIS DU BERTRAND, en Flickr 



Amanecer en la calle Atocha desde Plaza Jacinto Benavente. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr 



Calle Atocha. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr 



Calle de Atocha. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr 



Calle Atocha hacia Plaza Antón Martín. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr 



Antón Martín por Xesc Mainzer, en Flickr



El Abrazo de Juan Genovés. Plaza Antón Martín. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr 



CALLE ATOCHA MADRID 1862 18-1-2015 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr 



Madrid, calle de Atocha por nemomemini, en Flickr 



Edificio San Carlos. Calle Atocha. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr 



Hotel Nacional y Cine San Carlos. Calle Atocha. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr 

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DISTRITO TELEFÓNICA/DISTRITO TELEFONICA, MADRID

Distrito Telefónica is the headquarters of the Spanish telecom company Telefónica, S.A. in Las Tablas (10), a neighborhood in the Fuencarral-El Pardo district of Madrid, accessible from the A-1 "Autovía del Norte" and the M-40 ring road. The complex was known as Distrito C or Distrito de las Comunicaciones ("Communications District") until 2011.
The buildings cover 140,000 square meters and they were, at the time, the largest project in Europe in terms of glass, even more so than the ones of Ciudad Financiera del Banco Santander (Financial City of Banco Santander) and Madrid-Barajas Airport. This district consists of twelve office buildings: four ten-storey buildings at each end and eight four-storey buildings in between. This complex also includes a shopping centre, which is open to the public and there are several other buildings for additional services. The purpose of Distrito Telefónica is to gather in one place all the company’s resources to ensure significant savings in the structure of its management.
The project was designed by Rafael de La-Hoz. It was built in 36 months on 370,000 square metres in Las Tablas, a growing area between Madrid and Alcobendas. This project has been acknowledged several times, due to the management of its Madrid Metro station (Ronda de la Comunicación on Line 10) and the different roads.

001805 - Madrid by M.Peinado, en Flickr



La estación de Metro de Ronda de la Comunicación dispondrá de Wifi gratis patrocinado por Telefónica (23 septiembre 2013) por Comunidad de Madrid, en Flickr 

001713 - Madrid by M.Peinado, en Flickr



Distrito C por valdosilasol, en Flickr 



Telefonica @ Distrito C por luixal, en Flickr 



Distrito C - Telefónica, Madrid por Alex Hunter, en Flickr

Distrito Telefónica by Juan J. Velasco, en Flickr 



Distrito C, Telefónica por Luis mj, en Flickr 

Distrito Telefónica by Juan J. Velasco, en Flickr



Distrito C - Telefónica por Witer, en Flickr 



distrito c por El niño Mutante, en Flickr 



Distrito C por stuzocub, en Flickr



Reunión de ex-cardenales / Ex-cardinals meeting por nuielo, en Flickr 

Distrito nocturno by Carlos Javier Perez, en Flickr

Distrito Telefónica by Juan J. Velasco, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CIUDAD VIVA (POR PEPOESPRESS, MADRID FUN STREET!)/CITY LIVE (BY PEPOESPRESS, MADRID FUN STREET!), MADRID

Madrid, city live, under the look colorful and sometimes sensual of Pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!



Color navidad por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr 



Melocotón por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr 



Banco en El Retiro por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr 



Malibú por Fuencarral por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr 



Malasaña, Ruta de La Movida (XII). Suelo deslizante por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr 



Pareja por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr 



Hare por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr 



Paseo en bici por Gran Vía por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr 



Morning meeting (Caballería y Caballería Mecanizada) por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr 



Juerga mañanera, Madrid todavía no había puesto las calles, Samba 4 en Plaza de España por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr 



Vuelven las uñas verdes (Saffron, sorry not match!) por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr 



San Isidro Mad Brass por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr 



What are you doing boy? por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr 



Calentito calentito por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr 



Leyendo las notícias del domingo por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr 
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALLE DE MIGUEL ÁNGEL/MIGUEL ÁNGEL STREET, MADRID

Miguel Ángel (Michelangelo) is an elegant and not very long street in the neighborhood of Almagro



003809 - Madrid por M.Peinado, en Flickr 



Calle Miguel Ángel. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr 



Instituto Internacional de Boston. Calle Miguel Ángel. Madrid  por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr 



Embajada de Colombia en Madrid por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr 



Casas de la calle Miguel Ángel. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Calle Miguel Ángel. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr 



Calle Miguel Ángel. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr 



Miguel Angel I por Joe Lomas, en Flickr 



Miguel Angel III por Joe Lomas, en Flickr 



Calle de Miguel Ángel. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr 



Edificio IMADE. Calles García de Paredes y Miguel Ángel. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr 



CaixaBank. Calle Miguel Ángel. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Calle Miguel Ángel. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr 



El Marqués del Duero y el Occidental Miguel Ángel. Paseo de la Castellana. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr 

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASINO DE MADRID/CASINO DE MADRID, MADRID

The Casino of Madrid, currently located in the calle Alcalá number 15 in Madrid, was born as social club in 1836, aside from politics and wanting to be a place where members calmly to congregate. Not will be until the year 1910 (in a long process of building that lasted five years) when will have of the headquarters current that is located in the street of Alcala, just when the casino reaches the thousand of partners. The headquarters of the Casino is a building beautifully decorated inside, offering various social services to the partners.



02 Casino de Madrid 34134 por Javier, en Flickr 



11 Casino de Madrid. Vestíbulo 33869 por Javier, en Flickr 



25 Escalera Principal Casino de Madrid 33918 por Javier, en Flickr 



30 Patio Central Casino de Madrid 33948 por Javier, en Flickr 



23a Escalera Principal Casino de Madrid 33937 por Javier, en Flickr 



31 Patio Central Casino de Madrid 33883 por Javier, en Flickr 



52 Casino de Madrid 33928 por Javier, en Flickr 



76b Casino de Madrid 33999 por Javier, en Flickr 



77 Casino de Madrid 34008 por Javier, en Flickr 



67 Casino de Madrid 33984 por Javier, en Flickr 



48 Casino de Madrid 33897 por Javier, en Flickr 



88 Casino de Madrid 34011 por Javier, en Flickr 



91 Casino de Madrid 34032 por Javier, en Flickr 



80 Casino de Madrid 34015 por Javier, en Flickr 



65 Casino de Madrid 33967 por Javier, en Flickr 

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ESPACIO FUNDACIÓN TELEFÓNICA/TELEFÓNICA MUSEUM, MADRID

Located in the heart of Madrid, the Espacio Telefónica is a meeting point for everyone. It is located in the emblematic skyscraper (1930) of Ignacio de Cardenas, considered one of the jewels of the architecture of the early 20th century in Madrid. In 6.000 m2, spread over 4 floors, Espacio Telefónica provides an open, plural and diverse programming. Through different scenarios and with the support of experts of different disciplines creative and artistic that bring value to concepts like culture, knowledge and learning. Daily, in addition to the exhibition programming and the Auditorium, there are guided tours that expand the exhibition information and reveal details of the Telefónica building, as well as its history.



00 Telefónica Gran Vía 11109 por Javier, en Flickr 



09 Espacio Fundación Telefónica Quanto Arquitectura +Moneo Brock Studio 20760 por Javier, en Flickr 



04 Espacio Fundación Telefónica Quanto Arquitectura +Moneo Brock Studio 20748 por Javier, en Flickr 



04 Espacio Fundación Telefónica Quanto Arquitectura +Moneo Brock Studio 20768 por Javier, en Flickr



14 Espacio Fundación Telefónica Quanto Arquitectura +Moneo Brock Studio 20651 por Javier, en Flickr 



45 Espacio Fundación Telefónica Quanto Arquitectura +Moneo Brock Studio 22515 por Javier, en Flickr 



36 Espacio Fundación Telefónica Quanto Arquitectura +Moneo Brock Studio 20736 por Javier, en Flickr 



52 Espacio Fundación Telefónica Quanto Arquitectura +Moneo Brock Studio 22499 por Javier, en Flickr



30 Espacio Fundación Telefónica Quanto Arquitectura +Moneo Brock Studio 20716 por Javier, en Flickr 



46 Espacio Fundación Telefónica Quanto Arquitectura +Moneo Brock Studio 22516 por Javier, en Flickr 



16 Espacio Fundación Telefónica Quanto Arquitectura +Moneo Brock Studio 20653 por Javier, en Flickr 



56 Espacio Fundación Telefónica Quanto Arquitectura +Moneo Brock Studio 20729 por Javier, en Flickr 



55 Espacio Fundación Telefónica Quanto Arquitectura +Moneo Brock Studio 20720 por Javier, en Flickr 



50 Espacio Fundación Telefónica Quanto Arquitectura +Moneo Brock Studio 20687 por Javier, en Flickr 

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TELEFÉRICO DE MADRID/MADRID CABLE CAR, MADRID

The Madrid cable car begins at Paseo del Pintor Rosales Avenue and ends in the Casa de Campo Park. In your journey fly over the rose garden of the Oeste Park, the suburban railway station of Príncipe Pío, the Hermitage of San Antonio de la Florida and the Manzanares River and ends in Garabitas Hill. At this terminal a restaurant-cafeteria and parking facilities for cars and the Paseo de Rosales is another car park and a restaurant.
The cable car was built by the Swiss company Von Roll and inaugurated on June 20, 1969.
The purpose of its construction was the approach to citizens areas more remote from the immense Park of the Casa de Campo, in a time in which the possession of automobiles was not within the reach of many citizens and taking into account that metro stations were located in areas more outside of the Park.



Madrid (Teleférico) por Alberto Grifantini, en Flickr



TELEFÉRICO DE MADRID por Angelines Hita, en Flickr 



Teleférico visto desde Casa de Campo (Madrid) por Olga Gil, en Flickr 



Teleférico Madrid 14 por Miquel, en Flickr 



Teleferico por Nik Mortimer, en Flickr



Madrid - Cabina del Teleférico por el cielo de la ciudad por Bob Fisher, en Flickr 



teleférico_madrid_ir por pibesa, en Flickr 



DSC_3794.jpg por Patricia Valero, en Flickr 



Teleferico por RW 500, en Flickr



Madrid Teleferico por Shadowgate, en Flickr 



Teleferico de madrid por Ana Snowing, en Flickr 



Teleférico Madrid por Rita Moran, en Flickr 

*​


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Life at it's best....Madrid is a party for the scenes....OLE...:applause::tyty::applause:...:cheers1:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

midrise said:


> Life at it's best....Madrid is a party for the scenes....OLE...:applause::tyty::applause:...:cheers1:


 :lol: 

*LAS RONDAS (1), RONDA DE ATOCHA Y RONDA DE VALENCIA/THE RONDAS (1), RONDA OF ATOCHA AND RONDA OF VALENCIA, MADRID

“Las Rondas” referred to the succession of four streets that are part of the first ring of Madrid in the South Arch of the old town. Thus the rounds constitute the urban element that links the irregular plot of the old town and the urban layout developed between s. XVIII and XIX centurys to the South of the city. This ring serves as a boundary between Centro and Arganzuela districts and consists of the following ways: Ronda de Atocha, Ronda de Valencia, Ronda de Toledo and Ronda de Segovia.



Museo Reina Sofía. Ronda de Atocha. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr 



Museo Reina Sofía. Ronda de Atocha. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr 



Calle Ronda de Atocha por Alejandro Castro, en Flickr 



Ronda de Atocha por Javier, en Flickr



Colegio Salesiano de Atocha. Ronda de Atocha. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr 



Colegio Salesiano de Atocha. Ronda de Atocha. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr 



mrs_024 por eric, en Flickr 



Teatro Circo Price, Madrid por Teatro Circo Price, Madrid, en Flickr 



Ronda de Atocha por Mariana, en Flickr 



Fábrica de Maderas. Ronda de Valencia. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr 



La casa Encendida por Antonio Lobo Mena, en Flickr 



la_casa_encendida_1 por Jose Manuel mazintosh, en Flickr 



Glorieta Embajadores, Madrid por cantorrodista, en Flickr 

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LAS RONDAS (2), RONDA DE TOLEDO Y RONDA DE SEGOVIA/THE RONDAS (2), RONDA OF TOLEDO AND RONDA OF SEGOVIA, MADRID

“Las Rondas” referred to the succession of four streets that are part of the first ring of Madrid in the South Arch of the old town. Thus the rounds constitute the urban element that links the irregular plot of the old town and the urban layout developed between s. XVIII and XIX centurys to the South of the city. This ring serves as a boundary between Centro and Arganzuela districts and consists of the following ways: Ronda de Atocha, Ronda de Valencia, Ronda de Toledo and Ronda de Segovia. 



Ronda de Toledo por Alberto Sánchez Fernández, en Flickr 



Chimenea de la Fábrica de Gas. Ronda de Toledo. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr 



Chimenea del Gasómetro. Ronda de Toledo. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Ronda de Toledo hacia Plaza del Campillo del Mundo Nuevo. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr 



Ronda de Toledo hacia Puerta de Toledo. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr 



Ronda de toledo por Jesús Barrasa, en Flickr 



Cerca de Felipe IV. Ronda de Segovia. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr 



Real Cerca de Felipe IV. Ronda de Segovia. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr 



Cerca de Felipe IV. Ronda de Segovia. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr 



Ronda de Segovia, madrid por j.labrado, en Flickr 



cinco minutos andando por architetto, en Flickr 



Iglesia de Santa María de la Cabeza. Ronda de Segovia. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr 



Ronda de Segovia y Palacio Real por Andres Guerrero, en Flickr 

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AUTOPISTA DE CIRCUNVALACIÓN M-30/M-30 ORBITAL MOTORWAY, MADRID

The M-30 orbital motorway circles the central districts of Madrid. It is the innermost ring road of the capital city of Spain, and the length is 32,5 km. Outer rings are named M-40, M-45 and M-50. The M30 is the busiest Spanish road and from 2005 to 2008, major upgrading works took place, and now a significant portion of the southern part runs underground. They are the longest urban motorway tunnels in Europe, with sections of more than 6 km in length and 3 to 6 lanes in each direction, between the south entry of the Portugal Avenue tunnel and the north exit of the M-30 south by-pass there are close to 10 km of continuous tunnels. 

m30 by yanet sarmiento gibson, en Flickr

CTBA Torres Madrid by R.M.S. Fotografía, en Flickr

M30 Madrid by Juan Jiménez, en Flickr

M30 Madrid by Joao Ferro, en Flickr

Madrid - M30 by babelez, en Flickr

Autoroute - Freeway, M30, Madrid by Bernard Lafond, en Flickr

madrid by Luis Angel Sánchez Gil, en Flickr

M30 in Madrid from Las Ventas by Madrid Uno, en Flickr

Madrid - M30 by Francisco Capilla, en Flickr

M30 y al fondo "El Ruedo" by IEvaDiaz, en Flickr

Conductores pasando el arco de Ventas by fiorella velezmoro, en Flickr

30th street by Juampiter, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AUTOPISTA DE CIRCUNVALACION M-40/M-40 ORBITAL MOTORWAY, MADRID

The M-40, is a Madrid orbital motorway, similar to the M25 motorway in London, or the Boulevard Périphérique in Paris. It is the second-outermost of the Madrid orbital highways, the M-30 being the closest to the centre of Madrid.
It has a total length of 63.3 km, looping around Madrid and the city of Pozuelo de Alarcón at a mean distance of 10.1 km (6.3 mi) to the Puerta del Sol. The actual distance is much closer in the southern and eastern spans, which have been engulfed by the city in some points; than in the west, where the Casa de Campo Park and the projection towards Pozuelo de Alarcón brings it further from Madrid itself.



nudo por Telika, en Flickr 



Madrid a lo lejos por Cristina Martinez Miro, en Flickr 



Madrid, Spain. Carlights trails on the M40. por por Nicola Zingarelli, en Flickr



transiciones por Maxi Kohan, en Flickr



SNC10942 por jermorse, en Flickr 



Caravana de camiones por nachocorreanet, en 
Flickr 



DSCN9200 Fun on the motorway por LordLiverpool, en Flickr 



anda derecho por Javier Martin Barreda, en Flickr 







m40 por Gorka, en Flickr 



IMG_1944 por Moisés Escolà Martínez, en Flickr 



Vadeando la M40 #btt por Antonio Lana, en Flickr 



os caminos de la vida por Laura Parra García, en Flickr


*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RÍO MANZANARES/MANZANARES RIVER, MADRID

It says that the Manzanares river not is a river, that is an apprentice of river. It is true that the Manzanares is a river small, insignificant, but it is a river that is loved by the inhabitants of Madrid



Rio y Sierra por Jesus, en Flickr 



Puente de los franceses por Fabiola Ciruelos, en Flickr



Casa de Campo por por Manuel Guerrero, en Flickr

Madrid Río by orlando_sg, en Flickr

Madrid, Spain by Dmitriy Fomenko, en Flickr



Madrid Rio por Walter Degirolmo, en Flickr



Rio Manzanares por Pixelalmudena, en Flickr

Rio Manzanares by fotos de manuela, en Flickr



River Manzanares Madrid por Oneterry Aka Terry Kearney, en Flickr 



Río Manzanares, Madrid, Spain por Wendy Rauw, en Flickr 



thebridge por Westscapes, en Flickr 



Río Manzanares por Cuerva, en FlickR

​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MUSEO NAVAL/NAVAL MUSEUM, MADRID


Naval Museum is a national museum in Madrid. It shows the history of the Spanish Navy since the Catholic Monarchs, in the 15th century, up to the present. The displays set naval history in a wide context with information about Spanish rulers and the country's former colonies. The collections include navigation instruments, weapons, maps and paintings.



Museo Naval, Madrid por Cristian Dorado Dos Santos, en Flickr



Madrid - Museo Naval por Walter Giannò, en Flickr



entrada al museo naval- Madrid por pegatina1, en Flickr



Madrid - Museo Naval por Rex Harris, en Flickr



Astrolabio- del museo naval- Madrid por
pegatina1, en Flickr



Madrid - Museo Naval por Rex Harris, en Flickr



Madrid - Museo Naval por Rex Harris, en Flickr



Madrid - Museo Naval por Rex Harris, en Flickr



Madrid - Museo Naval por Rex Harris, en Flickr



Madrid - Museo Naval por Rex Harris, en Flickr



Madrid - Museo Naval por Rex Harris, en Flickr



del museo naval- Madrid por pegatina1, en Flickr



del museo naval- Madrid por neeltjevanderweide, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLAZA DE CANALEJAS/CANALEJAS SQUARE, MADRID


The tiny Canalejas Square, circled with not more than 25/30 meters in diameter, is for its buildings one of the most photographed places in Madrid



Madrid - Plaza de Canalejas por Biblioteca Nacional de España, en Flickr



Plaza de Canalejas (6) por Rubén Vique, en Flickr



Plaza de Canalejas por Miguel Angel, en Flickr



They dont build them like the used to por AGMayne, en Flickr



At Plaza de Canalejas por Percy, en Flickr



plaza de canalejas por Brett McLeod, en Flickr



Plaza de Canalejas por Toni Kaarttinen, en Flickr



Plaza de Canalejasl por Kristina Zero, en Flickr



Plaza de Canalejas por Arturo R Montesinos, en Flickr



Madrid Plaza Canalejas por Alessandro Visconti, en Flickr



NIGHT VIEW OF THE MENESES BUILDING - MADRID por Raquel, en Flickr



Magic Hour @ Plaza de Canalejas :: HDR :: DRI por Sergio Valverde Pérez, en Flickr



Plaza de Canalejas -Madrid por FEDERICO JORDÁ, en Flickr

​*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates about Madrid! :cheers:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^^^

Thanks, christos-greece 

*CIRCUNVALACIONES M-45 Y M-50/M-45 AND M-50 ORBITAL MOTORWAYS, MADRID

The M-45 is a highway bypass built in the Community of Madrid of regional importance. It begins at Exit 28-B of the M-40 highway, in Carabanchel District, and ends at the city of Coslada, where it joins with the M-50 . The highway connects two national highways , the A-2 and A-5 .
the highway was divided into three sections totaling 37 kilometers.

The M-50 orbital motorway is the outermost ring road of Madrid and its metropolitan area. It has a length of 85 km and, unlike the other ring roads, doesn't form a closed ring, lacking a connection in the northwest between A-6 and A-1. It runs at an average distance of 13.5 km from the Puerta del Sol. 



Sin título por Pedro Luis Ruiz Rivas, en Flickr



Atascados por Roberto García Fadón, en Flickr



Approaching MAD - LEMD Runway 33R por CAUT, en Flickr



M-45 Madrid por Juanma Izquierdo, en Flickr



Fast as Lightning por ibz, en Flickr



Corredor del Henares por jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr



Fast Cars por Claudio Avilez, en Flickr



M-50 por ONE by one, en Flickr



M50: Dirección Córdoba por Emilio J. Rodríguez-Posada, en Flickr



A derecha... por Manuel Méndez, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

^^ Great infrastructure.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLAZA DE CÁNOVAS DEL CASTILLO/CÁNOVAS DEL CASTILLO SQUARE, MADRID

The square of Cánovas del Castillo, known popularly as Neptune Square is a great space almost circular occupying the center of Paseo del Prado Avenue and centered by the source of Neptune from 1898. In its perimeter is found very next the museums The Prado and the Thyssen-Bornemisza, the headquarters of Spanish Parliament and also the monumental buildings of the Hotel Palace and the Hotel Ritz. Is considered twin of the Plaza de Cibeles (42).



Madrid.- Museo del Prado y Fuente de Neptuno por 11299883, en Flickr



Madrid - Fountain of Neptune Plaza Cánovas Del Castillo por Le Monde1, en Flickr



Neptuno Madrid por xmrey, en Flickr



Fuente de Neptuno Madrid nocturna por José Glez y Lopez, en Flickr



Neptuno (Madrid) por Miguel Angel Tejedor, en Flickr



Madrid - Ritz por Raffaele Nicolussi, en Flickr



Fuente de Neptuno (Madrid) por Fotos_Mariano_Villalba, en Flickr



Hotel Ritz por 
Andrés Salcedo, en Flickr



Neptuno en Plaza Cánovas del Castillo de cara al Museo Thyssen. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



The Westin Palace, Madrid—Exterior por Westin Hotels and Resorts, en Flickr



2014-08-16 Madrid Noche 25 por R.M.S. Fotografía, en Flickr



Westin Palace Hotel, Madrid Desde la Plaza de Cánovas del Castillo  por Alejandro Jiménez, en Flickr



Carrera San Jerónimo hacia Paseo del Prado. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALLE DE JORGE JUAN/JORGE JUAN STREET, MADRID

Jorge Juan is one of the quiet and bourgeois streets of the Salamanca district… Although the final part will go in neighborhoods more popular

The photographer has mistaken the name of the street is Jorge Juan, not Juan Bravo



Rejas de la Biblioteca Naciona. Calle Juan Bravo. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Monumento a Jorge Juan. Jardines del Descubrimiento. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Madrid - La noche de San Jorge Juan por Alejandro, en Flickr



Edificio Nemesio Camino. Calle Velázquez. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Casa entre calles Jorge Juan y Príncipe de Vergara. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



calle Jorge Juan en Madrid por Takzuo F, en Flickr



Casa de la calle Jorge Juan. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Calles Jorge Juan y Príncipe de Vergara. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



calle jorge juan por mallol, en Flick



Teatro Alcalá. Calle Jorge Juan. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Teatro Alcalá. Calles Jorge Juan y Alcalá. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Edificio Leopoldo Daza,1919. Calle Jorge Juan. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Real Casa de la Moneda (F.N.M.T.) por Alejandro, en Flickr



Calle solitaria… por Alfredo Barros González, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALLE DE JOSÉ ORTEGA Y GASSET/JOSE ORTEGA Y GASSET STREET, MADRID

José Ortega y Gasset Street is one of the main axis of circulation of the Salamanca district, and together with Serrano Street, the big focus of the luxury and elegance of Madrid. Is known popularly also with the name of Lista Street



Serrano con Jose Ortega y Gasset por Patrick Dobeson, en Flickr



Madrid por Marta Ribeiro, en Flickr



Ferrari por Coto Photo, en Flickr



Madrid por Marta Ribeiro, en Flickr



Madrid por Marta Ribeiro, en Flickr



Madrid por Marta Ribeiro, en Flickr



Madrid por Marta Ribeiro, en Flickr



Armani designer fashion store, Madrid por Scotty H.., en Flickr



Edificio Beatriz Ortega y Gasset y Velázquez por http://www.ipernity.com/home/293885 Jara Guzmán Juan Carlos, en Flickr



Madrid por Marta Ribeiro, en Flickr



Palacio de la Condesa de la Vega del Pozo. Plaza del Marqués de Salamanca. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Madrid por Marta Ribeiro, en Flickr



Madrid por Dan, en Flickr



Plaza del Marqués de Salamanca. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



El todo poderoso Marqués de Salamanca vuelto de espaldas. Plaza Marqués de Salamanca. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



General Diaz Porlier con Jose Ortega y Gasset por Patrick Dobeson, en Flickr

​*


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

The buildings of Plaza De Canalejas have so many decorations, it has to be one of the most delicately decorated places I've ever seen.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Architecture lover said:


> The buildings of Plaza De Canalejas have so many decorations, it has to be one of the most delicately decorated places I've ever seen.


Yes, the truth is that this small square is spectacular. Right now, one of its buildings, which belongs to a big block, is becoming a great upscale Mall, with included hotel and housing of high standing. All the interior and exterior decoration of these buildings, of late 19TH century and early 20TH century, is being restored so give splendour to great buildings rehabilitated and expanded



Banco Español de Crédito por Edgar González, en Flickr



Vigilante por Tamara Garcia, en Flickr​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

So great to read the buildings are being restored! 
I also love the models of the historical ships of the Spanish Navy, from the Naval Museum.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LA GEOGRAFIA ALREDEDOR/THE GEOGRAPHY AROUND, MADRID 

Madrid, and its metropolitan area, have a powerful and varied geography to its around, just a few kilometres you will find amazing rock formations, alpine landscapes, forests of Nordic features, cliffs that situate us in the far West, icy mountains, lagoons and wetlands landscapes…



Madrid por Antonio G. C., en Flickr



Las torres / towers por JL.MVG, en Flickr



la charca verde por katie g*, en Flickr

Embalse de San Juan by Jaime Pérez, en Flickr



Rincón de invierno por Julieta Portel, en Flickr



Laguna de los Pajaros por Luis Rodriguez, en Flickr



Cárcavas por Pura Vida, en Flickr



“La memoria no guarda películas, guarda fotografías” por Pam_foto, en Flickr



Ruta Cancho Gordo por Tuscasasrurales, en Flickr



El tren de Arganda por renfealvia, en Flickr



bajando de la Najarra por yoguimetal, en Flickr



La Morcuera sin nieve por Viaja por libre, en Flickr



cascada de Los Litueros por Eduardo Sanchez, en Flickr



(0305/13) La reina del hayedo por Pablo Arias López, en Flickr



DSC00912 por Carlos Oteo, en Flickr



La Maliciosa con Plaza de Castilla al fondo por Javier Llorente, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE LA ESTRELLA/LA ESTRELLA (THE STAR) NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID 



BARRIO DE LA ESTRELLA Y TORRESPAÑA II por Miguel, en Flickr



Sin título por blank space, en Flickr



Fachada por Daniel Fernández, en Flickr



BARRIO DE LA ESTRELLA. MADRID por Fariña Arquitectos, en Flickr



Torre Bº de la estrella por Daniel Fernández, en Flickr



Hotel Gran Colón por Cristobal Escribano, en Flickr



V Encuentro de Natación en Madrid - Mundial 86 por Femaddi org, en Flickr



V Encuentro de Natación en Madrid - Mundial 86 por Femaddi org, en Flickr



Parque de Roma. Calle Juan Esplandiú. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Parque de Roma. Calle Juan Esplandiú. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Parque de Roma. Enero de 2009 por Carlos Martín, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MATADERO (3) – NAVES DEL ESPAÑOL/MATADERO (3) – NAVES DEL ESPAÑOL, MADRID 

Matadero Madrid is a former slaughterhouse in the Arganzuela district of Madrid, which has been converted to an arts centre. Matadero Madrid is a lively, constantly changing space at the service of creative processes, participatory artistic training and dialogue between the arts. It was set up to help reflect on the contemporary sociocultural environment and support processes to build the culture of today and tomorrow. A unique lab for experimentation and promoting new cross-disciplinary formulae.

ARCHITECTURE: On 21 June 1911, construction began on the slaughterhouse (“matadero”) and livestock market, one of the most singular industrial establishments of 20th-century Madrid architecture. The project by Luis Bellido was structured around a complex of pavilions characterised by functionality, constructive rationality and conceptual simplicity. There is however a historicist element to the architecture, which incorporates Neo-Mudéjar features, such as tiles with abstract designs.

NAVES DEL ESPAÑOL: Artistic creation focused on the performing arts has an important resource in Matadero Madrid: the Naves del Español, one of the cornerstones of the project. This great staging centre is managed by Teatro Español (National Theatre of Spain). It is composed of three buildings joined together with a main hall, which can be configured as needed and is unique in Madrid due to its formal characteristics and technical features; a theatre-café, which also functions as a foyer or lobby to the performance space; and Room 2, for small-format shows, next to spaces for rehearsal and training.




Naves del Español por Jaime Pérez, en Flickr



Matadero Naves del Español Sala 2 Nave 10. EXPLORE 15 Agosto 2014. 20867 por Javier, en Flickr



Matadero Naves del Español Sala 2 Nave 10. 20869 por Javier, en Flickr



Matadero Naves del Español Sala 2 Nave 10. 20857 por Javier, en Flickr



Matadero Naves del Español Sala 2 Nave 10. 20866 por Javier, en Flickr



30 Matadero Naves del Español Café Teatro 5294 por Javier, en Flickr



15 Matadero Naves del Español 3805 por Javier, en Flickr



Otro gran teatro del mundo. Basado en la obra de Calderon de la Barca. por javier camporbin, en Flickr



dalí, Compañia de danza española Aida Gómez. por javier camporbin, en Flickr



25 Matadero Naves del Español Café Teatro 5281 por Javier, en Flickr



35 Matadero Naves del Español Café Teatro 5292 por Javier, en Flickr



01 Matadero Naves del Español 5371 por Javier, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CIUDAD VIVA (POR WENDY RAUW)/CITY LIVE (BY WENDY RAUW ), MADRID

Madrid, city live, in the eyes of the Dutch WENDY RAUW



Palacio de Madrid por Wendy Rauw, en Flickr



Calle Mayor Saturday Night, Madrid, Spain por Wendy Rauw, en Flickr



Headless entertainer por Wendy Rauw, en Flickr



Estación Principe Pio por Wendy Rauw, en Flickr



Bike trip por Wendy Rauw, en Flickr



Balloon man por Wendy Rauw, en Flickr



Lohengrin de Wagner, at el Teatro Real de Madrid por Wendy Rauw, en Flickr



Auditorio Nacional de Musica, Madrid por Wendy Rauw, en Flickr



Tifon, Madrid por Wendy Rauw, en Flickr




Sin título por Wendy Rauw, en Flickr



Dalí por Wendy Rauw, en Flickr



Madrid por Wendy Rauw, en Flickr



Madrid in infrared por Wendy Rauw, en Flickr



Teatro Maria Guerrero, Madrid por Wendy Rauw, en Flickr



Sin título por Wendy Rauw, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CIUDAD BAJO LA LLUVIA/CITY UNDER THE RAIN, MADRID



La Almudena bajo la lluvia (Madrid) por María José Robles de la Torre, en Flickr



Gran Vía - Explore por Charo PARRA LUJÁN, en Flickr



Bajo la lluvia de Madrid por Joan Arango, en Flickr



_MG_6602 Raining in Madrid. Llueve en Madrid.jpg Size: 10MB 3744x5616 por Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, en Flickr



Madrid stops and goes on por Loreto Cantero, en Flickr



Anochecer en Madrid por Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, en Flickr



Patio por Telmo, en Flickr



Calle Alcalá (Madrid) por Alberto, en Flickr



C-beams - Rayos-C por Oscar, en Flickr



Lloviendo y a la carrera por Fernando García, en Flickr



MADRID - Llovía Mucho por Héctor HHH, en Flickr



Gotas de Agua en Madrid por Mercedes Ruiz López, en Flickr



Calle Mayor de Madrid lloviendo por Mercedes Ruiz López, en Flickr



Preciados, lloviendo. por Carlos Ram, en Flickr



Llueve sobre Madrid por david_borrell, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PASEOS DE LA INFANTA ISABEL Y DE LA REINA MARÍA CRISTINA/INFANTA ISABEL AND REINA MARÍA CRISTINA STREETS, MADRID



View of building on Paseo de la Infanta Isabel. por Steve, en Flickr



Ministry of Agriculture, now renamed the Ministry of Rural, Marine and Natural Environment por sftrajan, en Flickr



Paseo de la Infanta Isabel-Ministerio Agricultura-Madrid. por Ruben Sanchez, en Flickr



Madrid - Museo Nacional de Antropología por Alejandro, en Flickr



Nueva Estación de Atocha por sftrajan, en Flickr



20 Estación de Atocha Antonio López Día y Noche 3392 por Javier, en Flickr



monumento 11m por Ruben Tojeiro, en Flickr



Monumento Victimas 11M 31274 por Javier, en Flickr



02 088 Madrid Paseo de la Infanta Isabel por Roy Merchier, en Flickr



2008 Madrid - Panteón de Hombres Ilustres por Carlos M.V., en Flickr



paseo de la infanta isabel por Roberta Gonçalves, en Flickr



IMG_6230 por Alvaro Guzmán, en Flickr



Canalejas por Pablo Batalla Cueto, en Flickr



Madrid - Panteón de Hombres ilustres por Alejandro, en Flickr



Fuente Plaza de Mariano de Cavia Madrid 2011 por José Glez y Lopez, en Flickr



Plaza de Mariano Cavia por Giorgio Montalto, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MUNA - MUSEO NACIONAL DE ANTROPOLOGÍA/MUNA - NATIONAL MUSEUM OF ANTHROPOLOGY, MADRID



Madrid Museo Nacional de Antropología por Ivuy, en Flickr



Madrid - Museo Nacional de Antropología por Alejandro, en Flickr



Museo Nacional de Antropología por Emilio J. Rodríguez-Posada, en Flickr



Madrid - Museo Nacional de Antropología - Sala de África por Alejandro, en Flickr



Madrid Museo Nacional de Antropología economia y transportes 01 por Rafael Gómez, en Flickr



Madrid Museum of Anthropology. por Andy Hammond, en Flickr



Calavera por [◉”] Enrique Céspedes, en Flickr



Casco por [◉”] Enrique Céspedes, en Flickr



Madrid Museo Nacional de Antropología creencias 9802 por Rafael Gómez, en Flickr



Madrid Museo Nacional de Antropología creencias 9801 por Rafael Gómez, en Flickr



Madrid Museum of Anthropology por Andy Hammond, en Flickr




Museum of Anthropology, Madrid por Andy Hammond, en Flickr



Madrid Museum of Anthropology por Andy Hammond, en Flickr



Madrid Museo Nacional de Antropología América 09 por Rafael Gómez, en Flickr



Madrid Museo Nacional de Antropología América 12 por Rafael Gómez, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONCLOA/MONCLOA, MADRID

In addition to a district (MONCLOA-ARAVACA), Moncloa is a zone of Madrid which is popularly known in this way. Is also named the hub of transports between the Princess and Paseo de Moret streets. The Palace of the President of the Government of Spain is also called Palace of the Moncloa.
This area belongs to three different neighborhoods, Arguelles (16), Ciudad Universitaria (62) and Casa de Campo (122 and 123)



Moncloa por Kumash., en Flickr



Faro Moncloa por Marcela Rojas, en Flickr



Madrid Nevado - 9 enero 2009 por Pablo Monteagudo, en Flickr



Moncloa por Vicente Camarasa, en Flickr



Madrid - Cuartel General del Aire por Alejandro, en Flickr



Moncloa por Laura Vega, en Flickr



moncloa por adeli_s, en Flickr



Arte Urbano. Interior Metro de Moncloa - 2014/11 (Madrid) por Juan Alcor, en Flickr



Faro de Moncloa por César Caracuel, en Flickr



Moncloa por snl1651975, en Flickr



Moncloa por esther crespo, en Flickr



Moncloa (Puto nestlé...) por bichilloraro2, en Flickr



Intercambiador de Moncloa por Eduardo Villagrán Morales, en Flickr



Proxima estacion, Moncloa por pignaz, en Flickr



MONCLOA por Javi Marugán, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CIUDADES DEL ÁREA METROPOLITANA - 1) MÓSTOLES/CITIES OF THE METROPOLITAN AREA - 1) MÓSTOLES, MADRID

Móstoles is by number of inhabitants (206,263) the second population of the Autonomous Community of Madrid and therefore of Madrid Metropolitan Area. This city in the 60s of the last century did not have more than 3,000 inhabitants. It has bus, metro (line 12) and suburban train services. Is famous by having declared the war to France after the repression later to the rising of the people of Madrid the 2 of mayo of 1808



Móstoles por ramonfilia, en Flickr



fachada del ayuntamiento de Móstoles por PortaldelSur ES, en Flickr



Andrés Torrejón Móstoles por PortaldelSur ES, en Flickr



Móstoles por Daniel Lobo, en Flickr



Tormenta roja por Jesús Matesanz, en Flickr



Detalle por Eduardo Sanchez, en Flickr



desde mi terraza 2 por manu.ellar, en Flickr



Hoy de visita a la Universidad #campus #mostoles por David Pereira, en Flickr



Hospital Rey Juan Carlos en Móstoles (Madrid) por Jacobo Gordon Levenfeld, en Flickr



Gatito_Teatro Bosque por Yoorch_LS, en Flickr



8-4-2014-Teatro-del-bosque-en-Móstoles-Web por Carmelo Peciña, en Flickr



Cercanías Madrid, Móstoles el Soto por mistrenets, en Flickr



De Móstoles a Madrid por Caty, en Flickr



Móstoles por Caroline, en Flickr



Parque El Soto, Móstoles por Alejandro Buldón Olalla, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE EL PLANTÍO/EL PLANTÍO NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID

El Plantío is an administrative neighborhood in the District of Moncloa-Aravaca in Madrid. It consists of the areas called La Florida, Casaquemada and the own El Plantío, with a population of 2469 inhabitants.
It’s a predominantly residential neighborhood, with residential areas scattered between wooded areas. It is also an area of quality restaurants.



Carretera de la Coruña, en el Km. 14. El Plantío (Madrid) por Biblioteca de la Facultad de Empresa y Gestión Pública Universidad de Zaragoza, en Flickr



Estación de Cercanías de El Barrial, Madrid por linx_69_88, en Flickr



El Barrial por Oscar Dieguez, en Flickr



Restaurante La Albufera de Sexta Avenida - Madrid por Pablo Monteagudo, en Flickr



Restaurante La Albufera de Sexta Avenida - Madrid por Pablo Monteagudo, en Flickr

"El Jardín de la Leyenda" (The Garden of the Legend) is a famous restaurant located in the mansion that had the actress American Ava Gadner when lived in Madrid, years 50 and 60 of the last century



Restaurante La Leyenda - Madrid por Pablo Monteagudo, en Flickr



Restaurante La Leyenda - Madrid por Pablo Monteagudo, en Flickr



Gaztelubide 0 por David Calaveras, en Flickr



Restaurante La Albufera de Sexta Avenida - Madrid por Pablo Monteagudo, en Flickr



Vait Sexta Avenida por Artesanos Vait, en Flickr



Restaurante El Latigazo – La Florida - Madrid por Pablo Monteagudo, en Flickr

In this neighborhood is located the Japanese school in Madrid 



Bon Odori 2014-75 por Luis Rodriguez, en Flickr



tras la lluvia 3170 por orenzo orikain, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLAZA DE SANTO DOMINGO/SANTO DOMINGO SQUARE, MADRID

Santo Domingo Square is one of the more central in Madrid, with curiosity in this square starts San Bernardo Street and completes Preciados Street, two of the most representative in Madrid. Another curiosity is that is a square in decline, with a significant drop



Plaza de Santo Domingo por Antonio Lobo Mena, en Flickr



Edificio de la Plaza Santo Domingo. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



DSC4056 Plaza de Santo Domingo Madrid por Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, en Flickr



Plaza de Santo Domingo. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Plaza de Santo Domingo, Madrid por Ronald van der Graaf, en Flickr



Calle Jacometrezo desde Plaza Santo Domingo. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Plaza de Santo Domingo por Juanillo..., en Flickr



Plaza de Santo Domingo por Antonio Lobo Mena, en Flickr



The bottle por Ca'mont, en Flickr



Plaza de Santo Domingo. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Plaza Santo Domingo Madrid. por José Glez y Lopez, en Flickr



Plaza Santo Domingo por Matt Long, en Flickr



Plaza Santo Domingo, Madrid por Gregouill, en Flickr



Hotel Mercure Santo Domingo - Madrid por Maria Victoria Rodriguez, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLAZAS DE LAS DESCALZAS Y DE SAN MARTÍN/LAS DESCALZAS AND SAN MARTÍN SQUARES, MADRID

In the heart of Madrid, an oasis of other times. Las Descalzas and San Martín Squares is a place where art has taken refuge for pleasure of citizens



here is no crisis for clergy por Ca'mont, en Flickr



Plaza de las Descalzas por johannes_climacus, en Flickr



Monasterio de las Descalzas Reales,Madrid por Catedrales e Iglesias/Cathedrals and Churches, en Flickr



Monasterio de las Descalzas Reales,Madrid por Catedrales e Iglesias/Cathedrals and Churches, en Flickr



Monasterio de las Descalzas Reales,Madrid por Catedrales e Iglesias/Cathedrals and Churches, en Flickr



Madrid por catalin_sandu, en Flickr



Madrid - Caja de Ahorros y Monte de Piedad - Estatua del marqués viudo de Pontejos por Alejandro, en Flickr



Madrid - Caja de Ahorros y Monte de Piedad - Portada de la Capilla por Alejandro, en Flickr



Madrid - Caja de Ahorros y Monte de Piedad - Estatua del padre Francisco Piquer por Alejandro, en Flickr



Madrid por awuethrich, en Flickr



Casa de las Alhajas. Plaza de San Martín. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Chagall - Fundación Caja Madrid por Rosa G., en Flickr



Fundacion Caja Madrid por Mathieu FRANCOIS DU BERTRANDt, en Flickr



Casa de las alhajas por Xavier, en Flickr



Sin título por John Parker, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PEQUEÑAS PLAZAS/SMALL SQUARES, MADRID

The downtown of Madrid is full of small squares full of charm and in some cases full of beauty

Ramales Square



Plaza de los Ramales por Ed Porras, en Flickr

San Ildefonso Square



PLAZA SAN ILDEFONSO BARRIO DE MALASAÑA MADRID 083 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr

Santiago Square



Iglesia de Santiago. Plaza Santiago. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Carros and Puerta de Moros Squares



Casa con fachada trampantojo entre plazas de los Carrros y Puerta de Moros. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Although the photographer says that it is Cruz Verde Square, in reality it is the square of the Sacramento



Plaza de la Cruz Verde at night por Hermann Maurer, en Flickr

Rey Square 



Plaza_Del_Rey_View2_Madrid_10_2010 por chloestromberg, en Flickr

Puerta Cerrada Square



MADRID PLAZA DE PUERTA CERRADA por javier baztan, en Flickr

Santa Cruz Square



Solo para despeinados por eaeapepe, en Flickr

Travesía del Nuncio - It is not precisely a square, but the whimsical shape of this street with stairs and landings, we can consider it as a small square



Travesía del Nuncio por Esther Moliné, en Flickr

Conde de Barajas Square



Plaza del Conde de Barajas por Sergio, en Flickr

Marina Española Square



Plaza Marina Española-Madrid (3) por Ruben Sanchez, en Flickr

Matute Square



Plaza de Matute por Stefan Aigner, en Flickr

Cruz Verde Square



Fuente de Diana Cazadora. Plaza de la Cruz Verde. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Provincia Square



Plaza de la Provincia-Madrid (1) por Ruben Sanchez, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE ARAVACA/ARAVACA NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID

Aravaca is a neighborhood of the municipality of Madrid, belonging to the District of Moncloa-Aravaca. With population of about 30,000 inhabitants, the Neighborhood of Aravaca is located to nine kilometers of the Puerta del Sol Square



Aravaca, Madrid, España por Ariana García, en Flickr



www.rubencampos.es por Rubén Campos Photography, en Flickr



Dos Caballos/Citroën 2CV por Joe Lomas, en Flickr



Ferrari F40 & F50 por RAFFER91, en Flickr

CASA MUSEO FUNDACIÓN AMYC/FUNDACION AMYC MUSEUM



www.rubencampos.es por Rubén Campos Photography, en Flickr



Madrid - Aravaca - Fundación AMYC por alejandro5000, en Flickr



Madrid - Aravaca - Fundación AMYC por alejandro5000, en Flickr



Joaquin Sorolla - Desnudo en el divan amarillo 1912 - Fundacion AMYC FRAN DAUREL por Antonio Marín Segovia, en Flickr



Escaleras/ Stairs por Jotha Garcia, en Flickr



Velocidad y movimiento por Jotha Garcia, en Flickr



Metro Ligero Oeste - Citadis 105 en Aravaca por Carlos, en Flickr



Metro Ligero por Jesús M. Velasco, en Flickr

Workshops of maintenance of Talgo trains, was closed in 2014



354-006 Aravaca 03.12.98 por Werner & Hansjörg Brutzer, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLAZA DE COLÓN/COLÓN SQUARE, MADRID

Colon is one of the great squares of Madrid, and one of the most beautiful, modern and classic at the same time. It begins the main avenue of Madrid, The Castellana



una esquina de la plaza de Colon por manolo leiro, en Flickr



Plaza de Colón, Madrid. por José Luis Vega, en Flickr



MADRID-SPAIN por Κατερινα Καστελλανου, en Flickr



Plaza de Colon por Alfonso, en Flickr



Sunset Madrid por Daniela Mehech, en Flickr



Plaza de Colón. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Plaza de Colon Madrid 2011 por José Glez y Lopez, en Flickr



Escultura Mujer desnuda autor Botero. Plaza de Colon. Madrid. por José Glez y Lopez, en Flickr



Madrid - Plaza de Colòn 01 por Brian Murphy, en Flickr



Plaza de Colon Nocturna Madrid por José Glez y Lopez, en Flickr



Plaza de Colon, Madrid por Ivy Tseh, en Flickr



Colón, esta mirando de nuevo hacia el sur por jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr



Plaza de Colón-Madrid (3) por Ruben Sanchez, en Flickr

Fernán Gómez. Centro Cultural de la Villa Teatro. #Madrid #Titanic #Exhibition #70s #CulturalCenter by Datasabueso Madrid, en Flickr



Madrid por Datasabueso Madrid, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLAZA DE ISABEL II/ISABEL II SQUARE, MADRID

Isabel II Square (popularly known Ópera Square) hosts the Madrid Royal Theatre (Opera Theatre). Inside the metro station of Opera, located in the square, houses the small museum called Caños del Peral, showing the remains found in an extension that was made in the aforementioned station



Teatro Real por José Luis Vega, en Flickr



Madrid Teatro Real por cwl393020, en Flickr



Teatro-Real-Madrid por Napoletani a Madrid, en Flickr



Metro, Opera. Madrid por sospe-pss, en Flickr



CAÑOS DEL PERAL por Santiago Ochoa, en Flickr



CAÑOS DEL PERAL por Santiago Ochoa, en Flickr



Real Cinema. Plaza Isabel II. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Calle de la Escalinata hacia la Plaza de Isabel II. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Plaza Isabel II desde calle Escalinata. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Opera por Kris Arnold, en Flickr

Real Cinema by Pat Celta, en Flickr



Ópera Madrid por Pablo Castillo, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CIUDADES DEL ÁREA METOPOLITANA - 2) ALCALÁ DE HENARES/CITIES OF THE METROPOLITAN AREA - 2) ALCALÁ DE HENARES, MADRID

Alcalá de Henares is the third city by number of inhabitants of the Madrid Metropolitan Area, 200,768. Was the Ikesankom Kombouto or Iplacea celtiberian and more evening the Roman city of Complutum. Its University, established in the Renaissance era, was one of the most famous in Europe at the time, later transferred to Madrid (Complutense University). The city stands out for its rich archaeology and was one of the first bishoprics founded in Spain. The historical centre is one of UNESCO's World Heritage Sites. 



Madrid - Alcalá de Henares - Casa de Hippolytus por Alejandro, en Flickr



M. A. Regional. Alcalá de Henares (Madrid) por Rafael dP. Iberia-Hispania, en Flickr



0089-Alcalá de Henares-Madrid por Pedro Garcia, en Flickr



0115-Alcalá de Henares-Madrid por Pedro Garcia, en Flickr



0107-Alcalá de Henares-Madrid por Pedro Garcia, en Flickr



Torre (Alcalá de Henares, Madrid) por Juan Alcor, en Flickr



Catedral Magistral Alcalá de Henares por David Utrilla Hernando, en Flickr



Universidad Cisneriana- Alcala de Henares por Enrique Ríos, en Flickr



Universidad de Alcalá de Henares por Sergio Barba, en Flickr



Alcalá de Henares. Universidad 19 por losmininos, en Flickr



Alcalá de Henares, Madrid. por José Antonio Espinosa García, en Flickr



002443 - Alcalá de Henares por M.Peinado, en Flickr



001835 - Alcalá de Henares por M.Peinado, en Flickr



Torre Garena (Alcalá de Henares, Madrid) por Álvaro Ibáñez, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALLE DE TOLEDO/TOLEDO STREET, MADRID

Toledo Street was an of them large way of the city of Madrid in centuries past, the road by where entered to Madrid them supplies for your provisioning. Today an of the streets more typical of the downtown of the city. The street ends at the Baroque bridge of Toledo, after leaving behind the Gate of Toledo.



Calle Toledo-Madrid. por Ruben Sanchez, en Flickr



Calle Toledo. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Calle Toledo por shoe.ee, en Flickr



Calle Toledo por Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, en Flickr



Calle de Toledo por novastreet, en Flickr



Calle Toledo- Madrid por FEDERICO JORDÁ, en Flickr



Calle Toledo por mavaldivi, en Flickr



Calle Toledo desde Plaza de la Cebada. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Calle Toledo por Javier Ruiz, en Flickr



Madrid - Calle Toledo - La Fuentecilla por Alejandro, en Flickr



Madrid - Calle Toledo - La Fuentecilla por Alejandro, en Flickr



Madrid - Calle Toledo - La Fuentecilla por Alejandro, en Flickr



Puerta de Toledo nocturna Madrid. 2011 por José Glez y Lopez, en Flickr



Madrid -puente, calle y puertas de Toledo por Fernando López, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE LAS LETRAS/NEIGHBORHOOD OF THE LETTERS, MADRID

The Neighborhood of the Letters, also called neighborhood of the Muses, is an area without administrative entity of the capital of Spain in Centro District.
Madrid of the Letters is the place of residence of big writers during the XVIth and XVIIth century, and at present it is one of the most attractive commercial districts of Madrid. Cervantes, Lope de Vega, Tirso de Molina, Calderón de la Barca… During the Golden century these famous writers and others many shared something more than profession, at some time they lived in the neighborhood that spreads concerning the Huertas (gardens) Street, today to pedrestrian use and turned into one of the most crowded places of the center of Madrid.



Calderón de la Barca por elvira boix, en Flick



Madrid of de Letters, Spain - Madrid de las Letras. España por La magia de la luz, en Flick



Barrio de las Letras ©Madrid Visitors and Convention Bureau por Genova città digitale, en Flick



Taberna La Pompeyana, Madrid de las Letras por La magia de la luz, en Flick



Libreria IberoAmericana, Barrio de las Letras por havebusinesswilltravel, en Flick



San Ana, Barrio de las letras por LaNe_Door, en Flick



San Ana, Barrio de las letras por Scott O'Kelley, en Flick



Barrio de las Letras por marta pereira, en Flick



Barrio de las Letras. Madrid por Carmen Voces, en Flick



'Decoracción' en el barrio de las letras por Gustavo Bravo, en Flick



Barrio de Las Letras | Madrid por Javier Serrano, en Flick

Mi floristeria favorita ... by Antonio Lobo Mena, en Flickr



Barrio de las Letras por marta pereira, en Flick



Casa Museo Lope de Vega, Barrio de las Letras. Madrid por Carmen Voces, en Flick



Zorrilla, Madrid de las Letras por La magia de la luz, en Flick
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MERCADO DE LAS RANAS, BARRIO DE LAS LETRAS/FROGS' MARKET, NEIGHBORHOOD OF THE LETTERS, MADRID

The Mercado de las Ranas (Frogs’ market) is held in the neighborhood of the Letters the first Saturday of each month.
The frogs ' market owes its name to the Cantarranas Street, current Lope de Vega Street. His first name in the 17TH century was street of "Cantarranas", since according to the tradition, this name was due to the very large number of frogs that were grouped into the ponds of the orchards of the convent of San Jerónimo, and occupied much of what is now the Neighborhood of the Letters. From 1844, the Cantarranas Street changed its name to the of Lope de Vega, in honor of this illustrious genius of the Spanish Theatre. 



El mercado de las ranas por Rosa G., en Flickr



Sin título por Antonio Balsera Gómez, en Flickr



.  por Antonio Balsera Gómez, en Flickr



Mercado de las Ranas_madrid por Margherita Visentini, en Flickr



.  por Antonio Balsera Gómez, en Flickr



.  por Antonio Balsera Gómez, en Flickr



Mercado de las Ranas, Barrio de las Letras. Madrid por Carmen Voces, en Flickr



.  por Antonio Balsera Gómez, en Flickr





Uno nos mira - Mercado de las Ranas, DecorAccion 2015 por Oscar Moral, en Flickr



Sin título por Antonio Balsera Gómez, en Flickr



Sin título por Antonio Balsera Gómez, en Flickr



Frog Market Jam por Halcon122, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLAZA DE CUZCO/CUZCO (CUSCO) SQUARE , MADRID



Edificio Cuzco IV Plaza Cuzco Paseo de La Castellana Madrid 2008 por José Glez y Lopez, en Flickr



IMG_0352 por Jaime Ochoa, en Flickr



Plaza de Cuzco P1050161 por cmramirezl, en Flickr



Ministerio de Economia, Madrid por j.labrado, en Flickr



Cuzco por Mateo, en Flickr



Cuzco 2 por Carlos Guerra Sánchez, en Flickr

483 Área Cuzco by Víctor M. Sastre, en Flickr



Cuzco IV por Francisco Gonzalez, en Flickr

Madrid cuzco by Jaime Ochoa, en Flickr



Quechua por Raúl Ortiz de Lejarazu Machin, en Flickr



Cuzco IV por Francisco Gonzalez, en Flickr



cuzco_madrid por angela_pons, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE NUEVA ESPAÑA/NUEVA ESPAÑA NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID



Paseo de la Castellana by Andrés Cornejo, en Flickr

NUEVO CENTRO COMERCIAL CASTELLANA 200 8675 24-1-2014 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr

Castellana 200 by Clapecar, en Flickr

Un receso de paz en el centro de Madrid... by manuel roger, en Flickr

Plaza Castilla by Javier Garrido, en Flickr

Plaza de Castilla by Rubén Vique, en Flickr

Plaza de Castilla by Rubén Vique, en Flickr

arquitectura Madrid 3 by Mariló Valle. GUARDANDO TESOROS, en Flickr

Calle de Francisco Suarez by Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr

Este era mi instituto  by Rafael P. Campoamor, en Flickr

Estación de Pío XII by Contando Estrelas, en Flickr

Plaza Castilla by jose luis cueto, en Flickr

A large square by jose luis cueto, en Flickr​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLAZA DE LA INDEPENDENCIA (PUERTA DE ALCALÁ)/INDEPENDENCIA SQUARE (ALCALA’S GATE), MADRID

Independence Square would be a square more if lest in it is located the Puerta of Alcalá, (Alcala´s Gate) perhaps the greater symbol of Madrid



Serrano desde Alcalá por Toni Álvarez Juy -EnfocaMe, en Flickr



Puerta de Alcalá from El Retiro Park / Puerta de Alcalá desde el parque de El Retiro (Madrid, Spain) por Miquel Planas O., en Flickr



Puerta de Alcalá (Madrid, Spain) por Miquel Planas O., en Flickr



Puerta de Alcala por Ivan Arribas, en Flickr



Puerta de Alcalá HDR por Alberto Grau, en Flickr



25 ANIVERSARIO CAIDA MURO DE BERLÍN por Luis Antonio Fernández Corral, en Flickr



Vida ajetreada cruzando por la Puerta de Alcalá por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr



madrid (puerta de alcala) - dia 2 por ibet cid, en Flickr



Madrid por Carlo Alessio Cozzolino, en Flickr



Frozen In Time por Thomas van Rooij, en Flickr



Puerta de Alcala por joooorgito3, en Flickr



coche puerta de alcala por Mackote_VK, en Flickr



Mírala viendo pasar el tiempo... La Puerta de Alcalá. por Emilio Rodríguez, en Flickr

VIEJA CANCIÓN DE LOS AÑOS 80 DEDICADA A LA PUERTA DE ALCALÁ/OLD SONG OF THE YEARS 80 DEDICATED TO THE GATE OF ALCALA





​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLAZA DE EMILIO CASTELAR/EMILIO CASTELAR SQUARE, MADRID



Plaza de Emilio Castelar-Madrid (1 por Ruben Sanchez, en Flickr



Plaza Emilio Castelar. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Plaza Emilio Castelar. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Plaza Emilio Castelar. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Plaza de Emilio Castelar. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Edificio Castelar, Madrid por Dan, en Flickr



Plaza de Emilio Castelar Madrid 2011 por José Glez y Lopez, en Flickr



Plaza Emilio Castelar por -Merce-, en Flickr



Plaza de Emilio Castelar-Madrid por Ruben Sanchez, en Flickr



Plaza de Emilio Castelar. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Madrid - Monument Glorieta de Emilio Castelar Plaza de Emilio Castelar por Le Monde1, en Flickr



Monumento a Emilio Castelar y edificio Mutua Madrileña, antes Unión y el Fénix. Paseo de la Castellana. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*EL PINTOR ANTONIO LÓPEZ/THE PAINTER ANTONIO LOPEZ, MADRID

Madrid has a presence very remarkable in the work of the great Spanish contemporary painter Antonio López and the "Gran Vía", an of their works more famous, serves to them photographers try of emulate, with a camera photographic, the form in which Antonio Lopez painted the picture



Antonio López García por David García Rodríguez, en Flickr



Madrid, como no se ha visto nunca. (con disculpas y gracias a Antonio López García) por T. Dampier, en Flickr



Homenaje a Antonio López por Marcos Iñiguez, en Flickr



A lo Antonio López por Eva Arana, en Flickr



Homenaje a Antonio López. Location: Madrid, Spain por Antonio Fernandez, en Flickr



Homenaje a Antonio López (con luces). por Antonio Ledesma, en Flickr



Madrid Spain a street picture por lmgemail, en Flickr



UNA NOIA EN LA GRAN VÍA D'ANTONIO LÓPEZ por DAVID MARÍ, en Flickr



.. increíble antonio lopez, thyssen .. por sebasmuriel, en Flickr



482./ ... you know Antonio López? por thefoodbooks, en Flickr



El silencio de las vuvuzelas por Lanpernas 4.0, en Flickr



Lopez-Garcia, Antonio (1936- ) - 2009-11 Gran Via por RasMarley, en Flickr



Antonio López García - Atocha por jpbrewer1963, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ESTACIÓN DE ATOCHA, LA NOCHE Y EL DÍA DE ANTONIO LÓPEZ/ATOCHA RAILWAY STATION, THE NIGHT AND THE DAY BY ANTONIO LOPEZ, MADRID



Noche y día / Night and day por antonio barba gómez, en Flickr



"Night" by Antonio Lopez (Estación de Madrid Atocha) por Chi Bellami, en Flickr



Antonio López Sculpture - Atocha Station por David Rodriguez Martin, en Flickr



Noche I, Antonio López.... por José Pestana, en Flickr



20 Día Antonio López. Estación de Atocha 3395 por Javier, en Flickr



Noche por Antonio López. Paseo Infanta Isabel. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



20 Día Antonio López. Estación de Atocha Nueva estación AVE 0417 por Javier, en Flickr



Noche, Antonio López por Gabriel González, en Flickr



Noche y Día por Antonio López. Estación de Atocha. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



20 Noche Antonio López. Estación de Atocha Nueva estación AVE 0414 por Javier, en Flickr



Día I, Antonio López.... por José Pestana, en Flickr



20 Estación de Atocha Antonio López Día y Noche 3392 por Javier, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*REAL ACADEMIA DE BELLAS ARTES DE SAN FERNANDO/ROYAL ACADEMY OF FINE ARTS OF SAN FERNANDO, MADRID

The Real Academia de Bellas Artes de San Fernando (Royal Academy of Fine Arts of San Fernando), located on 
Alcalá Street in the heart of Madrid, currently functions as a museum and gallery. The academy was established by royal decree in 1744. 
Doubling as a museum and gallery, today it houses a fine art collection of paintings from the 15th to 20th century: Arcimboldo, Giovanni Bellini, Correggio, Guido Reni, Rubens, Zurbarán, Murillo, Fragonard, Goya, Juan Gris, Pablo Serrano, among others. The academy is also the headquarters of the Madrid Academy of Art.
Francisco de Goya was once one of the academy's directors, and its alumni include Pablo Picasso, Salvador Dalí, Antonio López García, Fernando Botero and others.



Madrid - Real Academia de Bellas Artes de San Fernando por Alejandro, en Flickr



Madrid - Real Academia de Bellas Artes de San Fernando por Alejandro, en Flickr



Madrid - Real Academia de Bellas Artes de San Fernando por Alejandro, en Flickr



Madrid - Real Academia de Bellas Artes de San Fernando por Alejandro, en Flickr



Madrid - Real Academia de Bellas Artes de San Fernando por Alejandro, en Flickr



Madrid - Academia de Bellas Artes de San Fernando por Alejandro, en Flickr



Academia de Bellas Artes de San Fernando por Alejandro, en Flickr



Museo de la Academia de Bellas Artes de San Fernando 11 por carmen.gb, en Flickr



Madrid, Real Academia de Bellas Artes de San Fernando, Maarten de Vos, descent from the cross por groenling, en Flickr



Madrid, Real Academia de Bellas Artes de San Fernando from m. muraskin-spain por murray muraskin, en Flickr



Madrid - Academia de Bellas Artes de San Fernando por Alejandro, en Flickr



F. Goya, Corrida de taureaux dans un village por Michaël Martin, en Flickr



Spring por Lluís Ribes Mateu, en Flickr



Academia de Bellas Artes de San Fernando por Alejandro, en Flickr



Museo de la Real Academia de Bellas Artes de San Fernando, Madrid por Carmen Voces, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALLE DE BRAVO MURILLO DESDE GLORIETA DE CUATRO CAMINOS HASTA PLAZA DE CASTILLA/BRAVO MURILLO STREET FROM CUATRO CAMINOS SQUARE TO CASTILLA SQUARE, MADRID

After of Cuatro Caminos Square, Bravo Murillo Street through ancient suburb neighbourhoods of Madrid, ending, however, in one of the areas most modern Madrid, Castilla Square area



MADRID ANTIGUO BRAVO MURILLO -ESTRECHO-1950 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



Bravo Murillo por Mike Slichenmyer, en Flickr



Casa entre calles Teruel y Bravo Murillo. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Parroquia de San Antonio de Cuatro Caminos (Madrid) Comunidad de Madrid,España por Catedrales e Iglesias/Cathedrals and Churches, en Flickr



Bravo Murillo por Mike Slichenmyer, en Flickr



Cine Europa (2) -Calle Bravo Murillo-2007 por Enrique Fidel, en Flickr



001935 - Madrid por M.Peinado, en Flickr



Plaza de la Remonta por Luis Rivera Gurrea-Nozaleda, en Flic



Ampliación de la Junta Municipal de Tetuán por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr



Bankia tower from Calle de Bravo Murillo, Tetuan Madrid por Scotty H.., en Flickr



Bankia Toweer viewed from Tetuan, Madrid por Scotty H.., en Flickr



Madrid por Scotty H.., en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*METRO DE MADRID/MADRID METRO, MADRID

LINEA/LINE 3 Moncloa - Villaverde Alto, 15 km - 18 stations

Line 3 is among the busiest lines of the network, so platforms have finally been extended from 60 m to 90 m in recent years to allow the use of 6-car trains. At the same time the line length was more than doubled in 2007, with a southern extension from Legazpi to Villaverde Alto along Córdoba Avenue. Later it may be extended towards the north to Cuatro Caminos Square, and in the south to meet MetroSur in Leganés City.

Hub of Moncloa Station



Moncloa (Madrid) con efecto Tilt-Shift por Francisco Jesús Tejeda White, en Flickr



Mamparas decoradas del Metro Moncloa. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Moncloa - Linea 3 de Metro de Madrid - Modelo 3000 por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Plaza de España Station



Metro de Plaza de España por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr



Plaza de los Cubos por Paco Casado Cepas, en Flickr

Callao Station



Metro Callao por F.J. Sada, en Flickr



Madrid Metro, Callao, line L3 por Shaun C, en Flic

Sol Station



Madrid Metro - Sol por sftrajan, en Flickr

Lavapiés Station



Ambiente de Lavapiés/Lavapies Atmosphere por Joe Lomas, en Flickr

Delicias Station



Que colores más feos por Alejandro Castro, en Flickr

Legazpi Station



Metro Station - Legazpi por Alexandre Mendes, en Flickr



Matadero Madrid por Dave Pinter, en Flickr

Hospital 12 de octubre Station



Interior estación de metro hospital 12 de Octubre Madrid por Alquiler de Coches, en Flickr

Villaverde Alto Station



Madrid - Metro - Estación de Villaverde Alto por Ingolf, en Flickr



Madrid - Metro - Estación de Villaverde Alto por Ingolf, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALLE DE SANTA ENGRACIA/SANTA ENGRACIA STREET, MADRID

Santa Engracia is one of the main streets of Chamberí District and an axis of communication between the neighborhoods of Trafalgar, Almagro and Rios Rosas



Plaza de Santa BArbara. Fuente, calle Santa Engracia al fondo a la izda. Madrid por José Glez y Lopez, en Flickr



La niña bonita. por Nacho Carretero Molero, en Flickr



Madrid - Palacio de la Condesa de Adanero por Alejandro, en Flickr



Madrid - Palacio de la Condesa de Adanero por Alejandro, en Flickr



Calle Santa Engracia por César Caracuel, en Flickr



on calle Santa Engracia por I-Chen Lai, en Flickr

Madrid Metro - Andén 0 Museum



Anden Cero - Museo del metro de Madrid por Antonio Lobo Mena, en Flickr



Tren fantasma por Javier Garrido, en Flickr



Edificio, calle santa Engracia, Madrid por j.labrado, en Flickr



20090109 Nevada en Madrid por Fernando Ramos, en Flickr



WATER FOR LIVE por GRISJOKINS, en Flickr



Calle Santa Engracia-Canal de Isabel II-Madrid. por Ruben Sanchez, en Flickr



Sede del CRTM por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr



20090109 Nevada en Madrid por Fernando Ramos, en Flickr



Despedida por Lucía Ponce, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AVENIDA DEL ARCO DE LA VICTORIA/ARCO DE LA VICTORIA AVENUE, MADRID



Arco de la Victoria por sftrajan, en Flickr



Avenida Arco de la Victoria-Madrid . por Ruben Sanchez, en Flickr



Faro de Moncloa, Madrid por Francisco Aragão, en Flickr



Faro de Moncloa por James Moriarty, en Flickr



Avenida Arco de la Victoria-Faro de Moncloa-Madrid por Ruben Sanchez, en Flickr



Avenida Arco de la Victoria-Madrid. por Ruben Sanchez, en Flickr



Museo de América por José Luis Vega, en Flickr



Madrid - Parque del Oeste - Monumento al General Jose Gervasio Artigas por Alejandro, en Flickr



Madrid - Parque del Oeste - Monumento al General Jose Gervasio Artigas por Alejandro, en Flickr



Rectorado de la Universidad Complutense por José Luis Vega, en Flickr



Edificio del Rectorado en la Universidad Complutense por Recuerda Madrid, en Flickr



Blocks&Lines por Alvaro Munoz-Aycuens Mtnz., en Flickr



DSC00349 por Ignacio Gallego, en Flickr



Escuela Técnica Superior de Ingeniería Aeronáutica y del Espacio por Flickr Oficial de la Universidad Politécnica de Madrid, en Flickr



Arco de la Victoria por Karl D, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAN SILVESTRE VALLECANA/SAN SILVESTRE VALLECANA, MADRID

The San Silvestre Vallecana is an annual 10 km road race held on 31 December in Madrid since 1964, in the borough of Vallecas, Spain. It has two editions: a fun run for amateur athletes and an elite race for professional athletes. In 2012 the race achieved its historical record of participants, up to 40,000.
It is based upon the Saint Silvester Road Race, a Brazilian race (held since 1925) which spawned numerous other New Year's Eve races. Along with the Madrid Marathon, the San Silvestre Vallecana is one of the city's foremost annual running events.

San Silvestre Vallecana 2012 by Oscar Nuño Isla, en Flickr

San Silvestre Vallecana 2012 by Linda Scerini, en Flickr

San Silvestre Vallecana 2012 by Oscar Nuño Isla, en Flickr

San Silvestre Vallecana 2011 by Gabri Solera, en Flickr

San Silvestre Vallecana 31-12-2012 by Pierre Rocke Castell, en Flickr

S.SVTRE09_ 023 by Los Carras, en Flickr

S.SVTRE09_ 001 by Los Carras, en Flickr

S.SVTRE09_ 021 by Los Carras, en Flickr

S.SVTRE09_ 007 by Los Carras, en Flickr

S.SVTRE09_ 005 by Los Carras, en Flickr

S.SVTRE09_ 042 by Los Carras, en Flickr

S.SVTRE09_ 036 by Los Carras, en Flickr

07SSV02010 by Nike+ Spain, en Flickr

S.SVTRE09_ 043 by Los Carras, en Flickr

S.SVTRE09_ 058 by Los Carras, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NOCHEVIEJA/NEW YEAR’S EVE, MADRID

The new year's Eve is celebrated in Madrid, as in all Spain, eating 12 grapes, one for each chime that announces the new year. In the greater part of Spain is take with the chimes of the clock of the Puerta del Sol Square. Is a tradition eat the grapes in it own Puerta del Sol, but the limitation of the plaza makes that only 35000 / 40000 people it can do.



nochevieja por Elisabetta, en Flickr



Nochevieja de 2012, Madrid por Never House, en Flickr



Madrid-Fin de año 2012 por alma-81, en Flickr



Nochevieja_en_Madrid_11 por Sergio Rozas, en Flickr



Nochevieja_en_Madrid_03 por Sergio Rozas, en Flickr



CIMG1403 por Cris Alvariño, en Flickr



Photowalk Navideño / Nochevieja Friki por Jonan Basterra, en Flickr



Happy new year 2010! por Jorge Tarlea, en Flickr



Sin título por crate twelve, en Flickr



FELIZ 2010... por Damián Fidalgo, en Flickr



Nochevieja 09 por Issilya, en Flickr



Sin título por crate twelve, en Flickr



y la decimosegunda... por airojo, en Flickr



Nochevieja_en_Madrid_07 por Sergio Rozas, en Flickr



Nochevieja_en_Madrid_12 por Sergio Rozas, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AVENIDA DE LA PUERTA DE HIERRO/PUERTA DE HIERRO AVENUE, MADRID

Puerta de Hierro (Iron gate) Avenue is the continuation of the Arco de la Victoria Avenue and both are the urban part of the A-6 motorway. The two avenues are located in the University City of Madrid



#139 Museo del Traje por Alberto Tevar Rodrigo, en Flickr



Museo del Traje I por -Merce-, en Flickr



Museo del Traje, Madrid por Lontano, en Flickr



ETSAM_2011_019_DSCN0088 por Dario Alvarez, en Flickr



ETSAM_2011_016_DSCN0085 por Dario Alvarez, en Flickr



ETSAM_2011_022_DSCN0092 por Dario Alvarez, en Flickr



Madrid Nevado - 9 enero 2009 por Pablo Monteagudo, en Flickr



Palacio de la Moncloa por Andrés Quintero, en Flickr



Palacio de la Moncloa por Julio Bernardovich, en Flickr



Escuela Técnica Superior de Ingenieros Agrónomos de Madrid por Sergio Rozas, en Flickr



Campus Ciudad Universitaria por Flickr Oficial de la Universidad Politécnica de Madrid, en Flickr



Facultad de Veterinaria por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr



Escuela Técnica Superior de Ingeniería Informática por Emilio J. Rodríguez-Posada, en Flickr



Luces por Diego Alonso, en Flickr



Puerta de Hierro por Manuel Pecero, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PASEO DEL GENERAL MARTÍNEZ CAMPOS/GENERAL MARTÍNEZ CAMPOS STREET, MADRID



20090109 Nevada en Madrid por Fernando Ramos, en Flickr



470 Calle del General Martínez Campos por Víctor M. Sastre, en Flickr



Madrid, Calle general Martinez Campos por jose, en Flickr



Calle General Martínez Campos. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Museo Sorolla. Madrid por Jose Luis RDS, en Flickr



Madrid Museo Sorolla por Bart van Poll, en Flickr



Museo Sorolla por Tinnic, en Flickr



Madrid: Residencia Internacional de Señoritas, founded by María Maeztu, 1918-1937 por Sherman Clarke, en Flickr



Paneles exteriores. Exposición Pioneras, la Residencia de Señoritas (Madrid) por Juan Alcor, en Flickr



Paneles exteriores. Exposición Pioneras, la Residencia de Señoritas (Madrid) por Juan Alcor, en Flickr



General Martinez Campos 41 por Patrick Dobeson, en Flickr



Miguel Angel III por Joe Lomas, en Flickr



Plaza Emilio Castelar. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*METRO DE MADRID/MADRID METRO, MADRID

LINEA/LINE 6 Circular, 23.5 km - 28 stations (1)

Line 6 is one of only a few real circular metro lines in the world. Built in the 1970s, its stations lie at a deep level. The line functions as a distributor and provides interchange with all other lines, except Line 12. At most interchanges, transfer is provided via long flights of escalators and tunnels, although at Príncipe Pío cross-platform interchange with Line 10 is available.
Some of its stations are of the 'Spanish' type, with an island and two side platforms, and train doors opening at both sides to improve passenger flows.

Hub and station of Príncipe Pío



Absolutely yes Príncipe Pío por Trinquetes, en Flickr

008531 - Madrid by M.Peinado, en Flickr

Argüelles Station



metro_arguelles por Javier Sanchez, en Flickr

Moncloa Station



Proxima estacion, Moncloa por pignaz, en Flickr



DSC_0873 por Ronsel, en Flickr

Ciudad Universitaria Station



Camino a clase por Álvaro Serrano, en Flickr



Caballo CIU Madrid por Mariely Lalala, en Flickr

Metropolitano Station



Metro por lordastur, en Flickr

Nuevos Ministerios Station



Estación de metro de Madrid - Nuevos Ministerios por .Robert. Photography, en Flickr



aZca aZul por interfaz909 www.interfaz909.com, en Flickr

República Argentina Station



Metro República Argentina por Juanedc, en Flickr

Diego de León Station



Diego de Leon // Nevada Mañanera por Xose Ramos, en Flickr

O’Donnell Station



O'Donnell por Carmelo Photography, en Flickr



El piruli - morning por atache, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*METRO DE MADRID/MADRID METRO, MADRID

LINEA/LINE 6 Circular, 23.5 km - 28 stations (2)

Line 6 is one of only a few real circular metro lines in the world. Built in the 1970s, its stations lie at a deep level. The line functions as a distributor and provides interchange with all other lines, except Line 12. At most interchanges, transfer is provided via long flights of escalators and tunnels, although at Príncipe Pío cross-platform interchange with Line 10 is available.
Some of its stations are of the 'Spanish' type, with an island and two side platforms, and train doors opening at both sides to improve passenger flows.

Pacífico Station



Pacífico. por Al Jar, en Flickr



Metro de Madrid. Nave de Motores de Pacifico - Anden “0” por Revista Monsacro, en Flickr

Hub and stations of Méndez Álvaro



Mendez Alvaro por Leonardo Ibañez, en Flickr



Torres por albolm911, en Flickr

Arganzuela-Planetario Station



PLANETARIO por SARA...PGM, en Flickr



Planetario de Madrid. Parque Enrique Tierno Galván. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Hub and station of Plaza Elíptica



Estação de Metro “Plaza Eliptica" - Madrid, Espanha por Revigres, en Flickr



Intercambiador multimodal de transporte de Plaza Elíptica por galio, en Flickr

Opañel Station



RSM-Opañel_L6_8400 por Яåµ¦, en Flickr

Oporto Station



Metro de Madrid, estación Oporto de la línea 6, andén central por galio, en Flickr

Carpetana Station
In the excavation of Carpetana Metro Station are found large amount of remains of animals of the period of the Miocene. For this reason in the station there are reproductions of animals whose remains were found and explanatory signs them



Amphicyon (Miocene) por David S. Rosado, en Flickr



Metro Carpetana por L y J, en Flickr

Laguna Station



Laguna sin peces por Alvaro Gomez, en Flickr



RSM-Cocheras_Metro_Laguna por Яåµ¦, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALLE DE JUAN BRAVO/JUAN BRAVO STREET, MADRID

Juan Bravo Street is an important axis of communication between the Eastern and Western districts of Madrid



vistas de madrid por jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr



puente de juan bravo por juan pablo santos rodríguez, en Flickr



459 Calle Serrano con Juan Bravo por Víctor M. Sastre, en Flickr



Museo de escultura al aire libre por Alejandro, en Flickr



Museo de escultura al aire libre por Alejandro, en Flickr



2012 Spanje 0433 Madrid por Hans Porochelt, en Flickr



Boulevar de Juan Bravo por Pablo Olmeda, en Flickr



Colegio Jesús y María. Calle Juan Bravo. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Colegio Jesús y María. Calle Núñez de Balboa. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Colegio Jesús y María. Calle Maldonado. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Madrid - Embajada de Italia por Alejandro, en Flickr



DSC_0131 por Mégara de Olimpia, en Flickr



”Monumento a Velazquez” Calle Juan Bravo esquina a calle Velazquez 2011 por José Glez y Lopez, en Flickr



Iglesia Nuestra Señora del Pilar. Calles General Pardiñas y Juan Bravo. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotosz, en Flickr



Antiguas cárceles de Torrijos y Porlier desde calle Juan Bravo. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*METRO DE MADRID/MADRID METRO, MADRID

LINEA/LINE 8 Nuevos Ministerios - Aeropuerto T4, 16 km - 8 stations

Line 8 was designed as an express metro line to link the Barajas Airport to Madrid's business district around Nuevos Ministerios, where check-in facilities have been established. It also serves the Fairgrounds and Congress Centre at Campo de las Naciones.
In May 2007 , Line 8 was extended from Barajas station to the new Terminal 4 building at the Airport.

Hub and stations of Nuevos Ministerios



Nuevos Ministerios por Madrid Uno, en Flickr



Metro Nuevos Ministerios Madrid por Alquiler de Coches, en Flickr



Nuevos Ministerios por Daniel Lobo, en Flickr



Metro por Damian Vila, en Flickr

Commuter railway station of Nuevos Ministerios



Nuevos Ministerios por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr



Renfe 450.019 en Nuevos Ministerios por Renfe-450, en Flickr



Madrid por Rex Harris, en Flickr

Pinar del Rey Station



Sin título por Sergey Nikiforov, en Flickr

Campo de las Naciones Station



Metro Station- Campo de las Naciones - Madrid, Spain - Trip to Portugal Spain 2007 por jakazar, en Flickr



Feria de Madrid, Ifema HDR por Marc, en Flickr

Aeropuerto T1-T2-T3 Station



Estacion de Metro por gErardo D., en Flickr



100_0880.JPG por Steven Tellers, en Flickr

Aeropuerto T4 Station



por fin el metro llega a la t4 por mallol, en Flickr



idn1602 por ribot85, en Flickr



Sin título por Ophelia Noor, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RINCONES DE OTRAS ÉPOCAS/PLACES OF OTHER TIMES, MADRID

Pasadizo del Panecillo/Panecillo (bagel) Lane



Pasadizo Panecillo por Frank Black Noir, en Flickr

Calle de San Nicolás/San Nicolás Street



Iglesia de San Nicolás de los Servitas. Calle San Nicolás. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Calle de Lepanto/Lepanto Street



Reyes medievales ante la calle Lepanto. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Calle de la Almudena/The Almudena Street



Calle Almudena hacia Mayor. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Plaza del Alamillo/The Alamillo (small poplar) Square

Plaza de Alamillo by haruspex, en Flickr

Plaza de los Carros/The Carros (carts) Square



Plaza de los Carros desde Costanilla San Andrés. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Calle del Toro/The Toro (bull) Street



Madrid. Calle del Toro. por José Manuel Azcona, en Flickr

Calle de San Bruno/San Bruno Street



Posada de la Villa. Calle San Bruno. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Jardines calle del Rebeque/Gardens of Rebeque Street



Jardines de las calles Bailén y Rebeque. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Plazuela de San Javier/San Javier Square



Plaza de San Javier. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Calle de los Mancebos/The Mancebos Street



415 Calle de Los Mancebos por Víctor M. Sastre, en Flickr

Plaza de la Encarnación/The Encarnación Square



Madrid - Real Monasterio de la Encarnación - Estatua de Lope de Vega por Alejandro, en Flickr

Travesía del Nuncio/The Nuncio Lane



12 Calle del Nuncio y Puerta Cerrada - Travesía del Nuncio por Alejandro, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALLES DE SEVILLA, CEDACEROS, PELIGROS …/STREETS OF SEVILLA, CEDACEROS, PELIGROS …, MADRID

These three small and Central streets of Madrid, Sevilla, Cedaceros and Virgen de los Peligros, form the area known as “Sevilla”, that is vertebrate by the great Alcalá Street.
Today part of the area is undergoing a great architectural renovation that will create one of the biggest commercial centres in Europe



Calle Sevilla hacia Alcalá. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Calle Alcalá desde la de Sevilla. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Calle Sevilla (V) por Sebastián Losada, en Flickr



Sin título por blankspace, en Flickr



Elefantes del Palacio de la Equitativa. Calles Sevilla y Alcalá. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



C-beams - Rayos-C por Oscar, en Flickr



Hotel Vincci Centrum. Calle Cedaceros. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



IMG_1143 por Tim Schofield, en Flickr



Honeymoon Picture (89) por hsobota, en Flickr



Casa de los Portugueses. Calle Virgen de Peligros. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Calle de Virgen de los Peligros hacia calle Alcalá. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Casino Militar. Calle Virgen de los Peligros hacia Gran Vía. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Unión y el Fénix. Calle Virgen de los Peligros. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Unión y el Fénix. Calle Virgen de los Peligros. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



El espectacular vaciamiento del Palacio de la Equitativa. Calle Sevilla. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotosz, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*METRO DE MADRID/MADRID METRO, MADRID

LINEA/LINE 2 Cuatro Caminos - Las Rosas, 14 km - 20 stations

Line 2 runs north-south from Cuatro Caminos to Ópera where it turns east, crossing Lines 1 and 3 at Sol in the heart of the city. This line still has only 60 m long platforms, thus only 4-car trains can be used. Despite this limited capacity, the line was extended east 6.2 km in two stages, to La Elipa in early 2007, and to Las Rosas in early 2011.

Cuatro Caminos Station



Metro Madrid (Estación de “Cuatro Caminos”) por Akgoll, en Flickr

Canal Station



Estación de Canal por Pablo Arias López, en Flickr



Fuente del canal por Carlos Rodríguez Luque, en Flickr

San Bernardo Station



San Bernardo Metro Stop por Scott Andreas, en Flickr



Edificio de Fernando Higueras. Calle San Bernardo y Glorieta Ruiz Giménez. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Ópera Station and Caños del Peral Museum



Opera por Kris Arnold, en Flickr



13122014 Caños del Peral 002 por Juan Carlos Bustos Morán, en Flickr

Sevilla Station



Metro Sevilla por Ada Veen, en Flickr

Banco de España Station



Madrid / Spain: Metro station “Banco de Espana". Rainy night. por wwwuppertal, en Flickr

Retiro Station



Metro Retiro por JUAN LUIS ÁLVAREZ ROMERO, en Flickr



El silencio es una de las artes más grandes de la conversación por Rafa Llano, en Flickr

Goya Station



Salvador Bachiller por José Luis Vega, en Flickr

Ventas Station



Metro Las Ventas, Madrid por komomellamo, en Flickr

La Elipa Station



Parada de Metro (La Elipa, Madrid) por Roberto Bueno, en Flickr

Las Rosas Station



Madrid Metro Station por ronalddeponald, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Balkanada (Nov 6, 2010)

Going to Madrid this summer and these photos sure are making me excited kay: keep up the good work


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^^^



Balkanada said:


> Going to Madrid this summer and these photos sure are making me excited kay: keep up the good work


I am glad that you like my work on Madrid, thanks Balkanada 

*PLAZA DE TOROS DE LAS VENTAS/LAS VENTAS BULLRING, MADRID

The Plaza de Toros de Las Ventas (often shortened to Las Ventas) is a famous bullring located in Madrid. Other uses are concert venue, tennis court, Red Bull X Fighters, theatre and more



Plaza de Toros de las Ventas por Suravia Fotografía Aérea, en Flickr



001857 - Madrid por M.Peinado, en Flickr



El Yiyo, José Cubero Sánchez, ante la Plaza de Las Ventas. Calle Alcalá. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Plaza de Toros Las Ventas por Katia Garcia, en Flickr



The Ring inside Plaza de Toros Las Ventas por Jeff Goldberg, en Flickr



Plaza de Toros de Las Ventas por Paulo Torres, en Flickr



alguacilillos @ Las Ventas por Francisco Morais, en Flickr



Semifinal Copa Davis '08 - Las Ventas por Alejandro Tuñón Alonso, en Flickr



Coldplay_Las Ventas 2011_0288 por Juan Perez-Fajardo, en Flickr



Red Bull X-Fighters World Tour 2013 Madrid_Oscar_Carrascosa_1158 por Óscar Carrascosa, en Flickr



Las Ventas Bullring by Night #2 :: DRI por Sergio Valverde Pérez, en Flickr



Plaza de las Ventas de Madrid por Gustavo Rubio, en Flickr



Plaza de Toros Las Ventas por Gema Campos, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CIUDADES DEL ÁREA METOPOLITANA - 4) LEGANÉS/CITIES OF THE METROPOLITAN AREA - 4) LEGANÉS, MADRID

Leganés is a municipality and a city that is part of the autonomous community of Madrid. Is located within the Area Metropolitan of Madrid and is located to eleven kilometers to the southwest of the capital. Its population is 188.691 inhabitants, which makes it the fifth most populous Madrid locality.



Universidad de Leganés por Sergio, en Flickr



IMAG0010 por avenavarro, en Flickr



Casa del reloj por Juan M. Casillas, en Flickr



Leganés - Plaza Mayor por David Martínez Gómez, en Flickr



Vista Aérea del Campus de Leganés - Aerial Views of Leganes Campus por Universidad Carlos III de Madrid, en Flickr



Edificio Sabatini - Sabatini Building por Universidad Carlos III de Madrid, en Flickr



Edificio Sabatini y Biblioteca Rey Pastor - Sabatini Building and Rey Pastor Library por Universidad Carlos III de Madrid, en Flickr



Edificio Juan Benet - Juan Benet Building por Universidad Carlos III de Madrid, en Flickr



Plaza Central - Central Square por Universidad Carlos III de Madrid, en Flickr



Crossing Stages (62) por Crossing Stages, en Flickr



Museo de escultura al aire libre de Leganés - Arco 2004 por David Martínez Gómez, en Flickr



MetroSur L12, Hospital Severo Ochoa por mistrenets, en Flickr



Polideportivo Alfredo Di Stéfano - Sports Center Alfredo Di Stéfano por Universidad Carlos III de Madrid, en Flickr



Estadio de Butarque - 23 de mayo de 2011 por H. Hurtado, en Flickr



escultura por César, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MATADERO (4) – CASA DEL LECTOR/MATADERO (4) – READER'S HOUSE, MADRID , MADRID

Matadero Madrid is a former slaughterhouse in the Arganzuela district of Madrid, which has been converted to an arts centre. Matadero Madrid is a lively, constantly changing space at the service of creative processes, participatory artistic training and dialogue between the arts. It was set up to help reflect on the contemporary sociocultural environment and support processes to build the culture of today and tomorrow. A unique lab for experimentation and promoting new cross-disciplinary formulae.

ARCHITECTURE: On 21 June 1911, construction began on the slaughterhouse (“matadero”) and livestock market, one of the most singular industrial establishments of 20th-century Madrid architecture. The project by Luis Bellido was structured around a complex of pavilions characterised by functionality, constructive rationality and conceptual simplicity. There is however a historicist element to the architecture, which incorporates Neo-Mudéjar features, such as tiles with abstract designs.

READER’S HOUSE: International Center for Research, Development and Dissemination of Reading of the Germán Sánchez Ruipérez Foundation. (naves 13 and 14, 17b and three corridors of the room 17.



Casa del lector por Mamen Mayoral, en Flickr



Casa del Lector, Matadero Madrid. Madrid por Carmen Voces, en Flickr



casa del lector Matadero por iolanda, en Flickr



Symmetry of silence por Héctor Cobos, en Flickr



Street Photo 1303_002 por c a r a p i e s, en Flickr



Casa del lector por Mamen Mayoral, en Flickr



Casa del Lector por Rosa G., en Flickr



Casa del lector por Mamen Mayoral, en Flickr



Casa del lector por Mamen Mayoral, en Flickr



Casa del Lector por Rosa G., en Flickr



Casa del Lector por Rosa G., en Flickr



De las visitas a las instalaciones de El Matadero (La Arganzuela) por Manuel, en Flickr



De las visitas a las instalaciones de El Matadero (La Arganzuela) por Manuel, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALLE DE O’DONNELL /O’DONNELL STREET, MADRID

O'Donnell is one of the main streets of Retiro District and a good road of communication between the east and the center of Madrid. It's one of the streets bordering the Retiro Park



Madrid - Estatua ecuestre del General Baldomero Espartero por Alejandro, en Flickr



16 Madrid - Parque del Retiro - Puerta de Madrid por Alejandro, en Flickr



16 Madrid - Parque del Retiro - Puerta de Madrid por Alejandro, en Flickr



Torre del observatorio de las Escuelas Aguirre y Torre Valencia. Calles Alcalá y O'Donnell. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Rejas del Parque del Retiro a la calle O'Donnell. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Calle O'Donnell por Olga Pardo, en Flickr



Torre de cemento por albolm911, en Flickr



Pingüino por Liber Yddos, en Flickr

Hacia el este/To east



Madrid por Jose Antonio Orgilés Ros, en Flickr



Poderosa tipografía por Álvaro Ibáñez, en Flickr



madrid again por faniola9, en Flickr



001313 - Madrid por M.Peinado, en Flickr



Hospital Santa Cristina. Calle O'Donnell. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Entre arboles .......pero donde ??? por jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr

Desde el este/From east



Pongamos que hablo de Madrid por raul zeta, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PARQUE DE LA QUINTA DE LOS MOLINOS/QUINTA DE LOS MOLINOS PARK, MADRID

Quinta de los Molinos is a park very rustic, one of the many parks in Madrid. With an extension of 25 hectares, the park includes large extensions of trees, where you can find a large number of species (olive trees, pines, eucalyptus and fig trees) although the star of the park are the almond trees, which bloom in spring, offering a fantastic show.



IMG_6677 por brujidi, en Flickr



Quinta de los Molinos Madrid 2011 - 29 por jespacan, en Flickr



Almendros en flor en Parque Quinta de los Molinos por wircky, en Flickr



Quinta de los Molinos Madrid 2011 - 28 por jespacan, en Flickr



Quinta de los Molinos, Madrid por Carlos E. Olmedo, en Flickr



Quinta de los Molinos por Julio Juan, en Flickr



Quinta de los Molinos Madrid 2011 - 25 por jespacan, en Flickr



Quinta de los Molinos Madrid 2011 - 27 por jespacan, en Flickr



MADRID..Quinta de los Molinos.3 por jose luis gil, en Flickr



Springing por Juampiter, en Flickr



Almendros en la Quinta de los Molinos por Alonso Javier Torres, en Flickr



Quinta de los Molinos -Madrid- por jmrmolina, en Flickr



Quinta de los Molinos Madrid 2011 - 26 por jespacan, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CIUDAD VIVA (POR RUBÉN PÉREZ EUGERCIOS)/CITY LIVE (BY RUBÉN PÉREZ EUGERCIOS), MADRID

Madrid, city live, in the very urban look of Rubén Pérez Eugercios



Madrid, Primavera. por Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr



Calle Moratín. Madrid. por Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr



Calle Preciados, Madrid. por Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr



Gestos. por Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr



Geranios. Madrid. por Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr



Viendo la vida pasar... por Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr



Masivo. por Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr



Mercado Barceló, Madrid. por Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr



Madrid, Calle del León. por Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr



Calle. por Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr



Una esquina. Madrid por Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr



Tiovivo. Plaza de Oriente, Madrid. (Explore 22/12/2015) por Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr



Plaza de Colón, Madrid. por Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr



Plaza de Alonso Martínez, Madrid. (Explore 19/11/2015) por Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr



¡Vida!...Madrid. por Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*METRO DE MADRID/MADRID METRO, MADRID

LINEA/LINE 10 Hospital Infanta Sofía - Puerta del Sur, 40 km - 31 stations (1)

What started as a secondary 'Suburbano' in 1961 has become one of Madrid's busiest cross-city lines in recent years. Line 10 certainly has the most interesting history having been rebuilt and extended several times.
The present line absorbed the former Line 8, which ran between Fuencarral and Nuevos Ministerios (later extended single-track to Avenida de América), it was then linked to the old Line 10 (Alonso Martínez - Aluche) via Gregorio Marañón, temporarily operated as a small-profile line, later the old tunnels were widened and the line extended to Puerta del Sur.

Manuel de Falla Station (city of San Sebastián de los Reyes)



ND400: 23sec f/4 por Doris Thai, en Flickr

Baunatal Station (city of San Sebastián de los Reyes)



Sanse-nalia II por grihan, en Flickr

La Granja Station (city of Alcobendas)



La estación de metro de La Granja esta mañana toda nevada. por Paco Zafra, en Flickr

Ronda de la Comunicación Station



Las Tablas por jrodriguezruibal, en Flickr



Telefonica por jose, en Flickr

Las Tablas Station



Madrid - Metro - Estación de Las Tablas por Ingolf, en Flickr



150821 BBVA Las Tablas Herzog & Meuron 33522 por Javier, en Flickr

Tres Olivos Station



Metro Tres Olivos por Villagandes, en Flickr

Begoña Station



Begoña, Madrid por Kevin Pacheco, en Flickr

Chamartín Station



003 Estación Metro Chamartín Madrid por Jose Luis, en Flickr



Las torres de Madrid por jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr

Plaza de Castilla Station



00042 por N1nsu_t0rtu14, en Flickr



un giro teatral EXPLORE front page por Raúl Ruiz, en Flickr

Santiago Bernabéu Station



Metro Santiago Bernabeu. Un soir de match.... Real Madrid vs Sporting Club Lisbonne por Bruno, en Flickr



Santiago Bernabéu Stadium por André Moniz, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*METRO DE MADRID/MADRID METRO, MADRID

LINEA/LINE 10 Hospital Infanta Sofía - Puerta del Sur, 40 km - 31 stations (2)

What started as a secondary 'Suburbano' in 1961 has become one of Madrid's busiest cross-city lines in recent years. Line 10 certainly has the most interesting history having been rebuilt and extended several times.
The present line absorbed the former Line 8, which ran between Fuencarral and Nuevos Ministerios (later extended single-track to Avenida de América), it was then linked to the old Line 10 (Alonso Martínez - Aluche) via Gregorio Marañón, temporarily operated as a small-profile line, later the old tunnels were widened and the line extended to Puerta del Sur.

Nuevos Ministerios Station



Metro Nuevos Ministerios por César del Pozo, en Flickr



Madrid. Torre Europa. En segundo plano Torre Picasso. por José Manuel Azcona, en Flickr

Gregorio Marañón Station



Rollán visita la estación de Gregorio Marañón, una de las estaciones donde se llevará a cabo la segunda fase de sustitución del alumbrado por LED por Comunidad de Madrid, en Flickr



La Caixa por Rafa Gallegos, en Flickr

Alonso Martínez Station



Metro Alonso Martínez por mikineator, en Flickr

Tribunal Station



Metro Tribunal. Diseño de Palacios Ramilo. Calle Fuencarral. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Hospicio de San Fernando. Calle Fuencarral. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Príncipe Pío Station



Centro comercial de Principe Pio por Sikun Sun, en Flickr



Renfe Viajeros - 269.604 con tren de los 80 pasando el viaducto de Principe Pio por Carlos, en Flickr

Lago Station



IMG_1143 por darren webb, en Flickr



El lago, Casa de Campo, Madrid. por Phil Flickr, en Flickr

Batán Station



Metro Madrid_M-7019_Batán_2014-09-12 por Patrick1977Bln, en Flickr

Casa de Campo Station



Vista de la estación de Casa de Campo (L5 y L10 de Metro de Madrid) por Villagandes, en Flickr

Joaquín Vilumbrales Station (city of Alcorcón)



Linea 10: Joaquín Vilumbrales por Juan Lupión, en Flickr

Puerta del Sur Station (city of Alcorcón)



Transporte. Día de la Coronación de Felipe VI (Madrid) por Juan Alcor, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NIEVE/SNOW, MADRID

Despite being one of the southernmost capitals of Europe, the third after Athens and Lisbon, in Madrid also snow, although not frequent. Perhaps it is because Madrid is the capital that is at higher altitude in Europe, surpassing Bern, the capital of Switzerland



¡Nieve! por Jorge Serrano, en Flickr



DSCF2408 por elizubiria, en Flickr



Nieve en Madrid por Marian Sánchez, en Flickr



vuelta a casa por David González, en Flickr



WHITE RELAX ( RELAX EN BLANCO ) por elcontadordearena, en Flickr



IMG_6721.JPG por Luis Pedraza, en Flickr



Gran Nevada por Adriano Morán, en Flickr



Madrid nevado por Miguel Navarro, en Flickr



09012009978 (Large) por Olga Pardo, en Flickr



Coche ¬¬ por Javier Gutiérrez Gertrúdix, en Flickr



DSCF2410 por elizubiria, en Flickr



Nieve en Madrid por Adolfo Suarez, en Flickr



Calle Arzobispo Cos de Madrid por Sindy Nero, en Flickr



avenida_del_brasil por bocatacalamares, en Flickr



Madrid - El Retiro nevado hacia la Puerta de Alcalá por Bob Fisher, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*EDIFICIOS SINGULARES DE LA PRIMERA MITAD DEL SIGLO XX/UNIQUE BUILDINGS OF FIRST HALF OF THE TWENTIETH CENTURY, MADRID

Palacio de la Prensa Building, 1924-1928, Pedro Muguruza Otaño - Gran Vía Avenue



Palacio de la Prensa,Gran Via, Madrid por j.labrado, en Flickr

Círculo de Bellas Artes (CBA) Building, 1919-1926, Antonio Palacios Ramilo - Alcalá Street



MADRID / CBA, Círculo de Bellas Artes, Fachada (31/05/2013) por Saúl Tuñón Loureda, en Flickr

Metrópolis Building, completed in 1910, Jules and Raymond Février - Alcalá Street



Madrid, yesterday night. Metropolis building (Explore, abril 20, 2013). por Fernando, en Flickr

Oratorio del Caballero de Gracia Building, 1911-1916, Carlos de Luque López - Gran Vía Avenue (in realty is a box to contain a small church of previous centuries, the Oratory of the Caballero de Gracia)



Gran Vía de Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Cariátides Building (Banco Español del Río de la Plata), 1911-1918, Antonio Palacios and Joaquín Otamendi - Alcalá Street



Banco Español del Río de la Plata por eric, en Flickr

Banco de Bilbao Building, 1920-1923, Ricardo Bastida y Bilbao - Alcalá Street



Banco Bilbao. Calle Alcalá. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Hospital de Jornaleros (Hospital de Maudes) Building, 1919-1916, Antonio Palacios and Joaquín Otamendi - Raimundo Fernández Villaverde Street



022 - Hospital de Maudes por Carlos Jiménez, en Flickr

Palacio de Comunicaciones Building, 1907-1919, Antonio Palacios and Joaquín Otamendi - Cibeles Square



Palacio de Comunicaciones, Madrid por taftazani, en Flickr

Telefónica Building, 1926-1929, Ignacio de Cárdenas Pastor - Gran Vía Avenue



Telefónica por César Caracuel, en Flickr

Matesanz Building, 1919-1923, Antonio Palacios Ramilo - Gran Vía Avenue



Gran Vía 27 - Casa Matesanz (Antonio Palacios) por Alejandro, en Flickr

Hotel Reina Victoria Building, 1919-1923, Jesús Carrasco-Muñóz y Encina - San Ana Square



Plaza de Santa Ana al caer el Sol por pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr

Hotel Atlántico Building, 1921-1923, Joaquín Saldaña López - Gran Vía Avenue



Hotel Atlantico por kiwisack, en Flickr

Banco Hispano Americano Building, 1902-1906, Eduardo de Adoro y Magro - Canalejas Square



Calle Sevilla (V) por Sebastián Losada, en Flickr

Meneses Building, 1914-1915, José María Mendoza y José de Aragón - Canalejas Square



Madrid por Omar Carbajal, en Flickr

Madrid-París Building, 1921-1923, Teodoro Anasagasti Algán - Gran Vía Avenue



Calle gran vía,y tienda Primark por Estefanía Ávila, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AVENIDA DEL PASEO DE LA FLORIDA/PASEO DE LA FLORIDA AVENUE, MADRID

The Paseo de la Florida is an avenue in the Moncloa-Aravaca district of Madrid, which runs parallel to the Manzanares River, from San Vicente Square to San Antonio de la Florida Square, next to the twin hermitages of San Antonio de la Florida, one of them for worship and the other as a museum of Goya frescoes that adorn it



Puerta de San Vicente.Madrid.1577 por Allen Wehrmann, en Flickr



Paseo de la Florida por Jesus Moral Nuez, en Flickr



Príncipe pio por Diego Fernandez, en Flickr



Príncipe pio por César Caracuel, en Flickr



Absolutely yes Príncipe Pío por Trinquetes, en Flickr



Paseo de la Florida por Emilio I. Panizo, en Flickr



Spain11_0475 por Wallace, en Flickr



Paseo de la Florida, Madrid por Carmen Voces, en Flickr

Casa Mingo, the oldest cider house in Madrid



Un clásico en Madrid... por Jesus Moral Nuez, en Flickr



san antonio de la florida 1 y 2 por Manuel, en Flick



riberas del Manzanares: san antonio de la florida por Manuel, en Flickr



Cúpula San Antonio de la Florida por Juan F. Esteban Barahona, en Flickr



Figuras envueltas de ritmo, luz y color......pero en donde??? por jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr



Madrid por Ester Vallés Lago, en Flickr



M16E0217 por calle 33, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*METRO DE MADRID/MADRID METRO, MADRID

LINEA/LINE 5 Casa de Campo - Alameda de Osuna, 23.2 km - 32 stations (1)

Line 5 is a long cross-city line linking the districts in the southwest to those in the east. It was built with 90 m long platforms from the start, though still in small profile.
Line 5 has two surface stations, Empalme and Aluche, which opened in 1961 as part of the 'Suburbano' from Pl. España to Carabanchel (now mostly part of Line 10).
An eastern extension with two stations, from Canillejas to Alameda de Osuna, opened in December 2006.

Casa de Campo Station



Metro de Madrid - 2000 en Casa de Campo por Carlos, en Flickr



Madrid desde la Casa de Campo por Paula, en Flickr

Empalme Station



DSC01728 por Leander Pretorius, en Flickr

Aluche Station



Madrid, Aluche. por Rolling Stock's, en Flickr



Intercambiador de Aluche por Asociación de Vecinos de Aluche Aluche un barrio vivo, en Flickr

Carabanchel Station



Metro - Carabanchel - Madrid por Cesar Pics, en Flickr



desde la 14 P1050178 por cmramirezl, en Flickr

Marqués de Vadillo Station



Marqués de Vadillo por Altusken, en Flickr



Puente de Toledo por juanda021282, en Flickr

Acacias Station



Acacias por Daniel Lobo, en Flick

Puerta de Toledo Station



Metro de Madrid por Fahad, en Flickr



Puerta de Toledo, Madrid por Francisco Aragão, en Flickr

La Latina Station



La Latina Metro Station por Josh Bassett, en Flickr

Callao Station



Madrid por José Luis Vega, en Flickr



_MG_3096 Calles de Madrid. Jacometrezo.jpg13,2 MB 5616 × 3744 por Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

There is so much to see in beautiful Madrid, I enjoy all of the updates of new and interesting places.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^^^



Architecture lover said:


> There is so much to see in beautiful Madrid, I enjoy all of the updates of new and interesting places.


Thanks, Architecture lover 


*METRO DE MADRID/MADRID METRO, MADRID

LINEA/LINE 5 Casa de Campo - Alameda de Osuna, 23.2 km - 32 stations (2)

Line 5 is a long cross-city line linking the districts in the southwest to those in the east. It was built with 90 m long platforms from the start, though still in small profile.
Line 5 has two surface stations, Empalme and Aluche, which opened in 1961 as part of the 'Suburbano' from Pl. España to Carabanchel (now mostly part of Line 10).
An eastern extension with two stations, from Canillejas to Alameda de Osuna, opened in December 2006.

Chueca Station



Metro Chueca por albolm911, en Flickr



Chueca Metro station, Madrid por lederon, en Flickr

Rubén Darío Station



Metro Rubén Darío por Guadasan2010, en Flickr

Núñez de Balboa Station



Metro de Madrid 3600 por Núñez de Balboa por Renfe-450, en Flickr



8760 HORAS - 35 por rh2ox, en Flickr

Diego de León Station



Estación Diego de León por Cesar Pics, en Flickr




Ventas Station



Las Ventas Metro por altarboy2000, en Flickr



Puente Plaza de Ventas (Madrid) por Francisco Ruiz, en Flickr



Conductores pasando el arco de Ventas por fiorella velezmoro, en Flickr

Canillejas Station



Madrid Metro, Canillejas, L5 por Shaun C, en Flick



P1110491 por Maciej Janiec, en Flickr



001414 - Madrid por M.Peinado, en Flickr

El Capricho Station



dormant por Bruno Gerber, en Flickr



Parque El Capricho III por José Luis Vega, en Flickr

Alameda de Osuna Station



(162/16) Metro de Madrid: Alameda de Osuna por Pablo Arias López, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PARQUE DE LA DEHESA DE LA VILLA/DEHESA DE LA VILLA PARK, MADRID

The Dehesa de la Villa is a park located to the northwest of the city of Madrid, concretely in the neighborhood of Ciudad Universitaria of Moncloa-Aravaca District. Its main characteristic is that it maintains its forest character, being for the most part without landscaping. It occupies an area of 64 hectares, after having been its much greater extension in the past. Its membership in the municipality of Madrid dates back to the 12th century, when the territory was donated by a king of Leon. It sits on slopes of hills of the city, which allows to appreciate panoramas of some environs of Madrid



Dehesa de la Villa 5 por Raul Cortijo, en Flickr



Madrid desde la Dehesa de la Villa. por lederon, en Flickr



Vista de Guadarrama desde la Dehesa de la Villa por Jesus Moral Nuez, en Flickr



Paraje en la Dehesa de la Villa por Jesus Moral Nuez, en Flickr



Dehesa de la Villa desde Torre Sacyr por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr



Dehesa de la Villa por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr



_MG_7393 por Alvaro Guzmán, en Flickr



Luces y colores de otoño por Jesus Moral Nuez, en Flickr



A-6 por Mekanoide, en Flickr



Juegos y Deportes tradicionales en la Semana del Deporte por Universidad Nebrija, en Flickr



Dehesa de la Villa por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr



running por Luis, en Flickr



Atardecer en Madrid por Mariely Lalala, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALLE DEL BARQUILLO/BARQUILLO STREET, MADRID

Barquillo Street is one of the most typical of Madrid, could be classified as a border between the suburb and financial city of the late nineteenth or early twentieth century. It is a very narrow street but very loved by the locals



!...! - Instituto Cervantes - Calle Barquillo - Madrid por Mariano Da Ros, en Flickr



Calle del Barquillo por jtwex, en Flickr



Plaza del Rey. Monumento al teniente Ruiz por Alejandro, en Flickr



Plaza_Del_Rey_View2_Madrid_10_2010 por chloestromberg, en Flickr



Plaza del Rey por Alejandro, en Flickr



Plaza del Rey por alejandro alvarez, en Flickr



Calle del Barquillo por Dan Beers, en Flickr



ventana del bar por LUISMA PLASTIKETE, en Flickr



Santa Rita por David de la Calle Cerezo, en Flickr



Teatro Infanta Isabel por airojo, en Flickr



Teatro Infanta Isabel. Calle Barquillo. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Un aragonés en Madrid por Nacho Viñau Ena., en Flickr



Calles de Madrid: La casa de Tócame Roque por Manuel, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALGUNOS OTROS TEMPLOS/SOME OTHERS TEMPLES, MADRID

Montserrat Church



iglesiamontserrat02 por Carlos Cesar Alvarez, en Flickr

Russian Orthodox Church of Santa María Magdalena



MADRID - Iglesia ortodoxa rusa de Santa María Magdalena por Tales of a Wanderer, en Flickr

Mormon Church of Jesucristo de los Santos de los Últimos Días



Iglesia Jesucristo de los Ultimos Dias - Madrid por Caballero2105, en Flickr

“Friedenskirche” German Evangelical Church (or de la Paz)



Madrid - Iglesia evangélica de habla alemana por Alejandro, en Flickr

Cathedral Church of the Armed Forces of the Santísimo Sacramento



Iglesia del Santísimo Sacramento. Calle Sacramento. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

San Cayetano Church



Espagne - MADRID - Iglesia San Cayetano - 17-04-11 (94) por Codognanais - François CANTO, en Flickr

National Temple of Santa Teresa de Jesús and Convent of the Padres Carmelitas Descalzos (Santa Teresa de Jesús and San José Church)



00 MADRID IGLESIA SANTA TERESA DE JESUS DEL CONVENTO DE LOS CARMELITAS por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr

San Isidro Church



Calle Toledo e iglesia de San Isidro. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

San Francisco de Sales Church



Madrid, Parroquia de San Francisco de Sales (09-04-2015) (1) por IZA, en Flickr

Santa Cruz Church



Madrid Iglesia Santa Cruz 01 por Rafael Gómez, en Flickr

Pontifical Basilica of San Miguel



”Basílica Pontificia de San Miguel” MADRID DE LOS AUSTRIAS 127 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLAZA DE VÁZQUEZ DE MELLA/VÁZQUEZ DE MELLA SQUARE, MADRID

Vázquez de Mella square is one of the centers of Chueca, the gay neighborhod of Madrid. In the square mix neighbors and people from all corners of the world to enjoy an atmosphere of freedom in which to be able to say: do you want to sleep with me?



Plaza Vázquez de Mella, Chueca. Madrid por Carmen Voces, en Flickr



Plaza de Vázquez de Mella por Liber Yddos, en Flickr



Scenes from the Balcony II por Enric Archivell, en Flickr



74012 MADRID PZA VAZQUEZ DE MELLA N por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



Vázquez de Mella por Fernando García, en Flickr



7348 MADRID CALLEJEANDO PZA VAZQUEZ DE MELLA N por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



Madrid - Chueca - Plaza Vazquez de Mella por Tom Chatt, en Flickr



Hotel Óscar. Plaza Vázquez de Mella. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



5359MADRID PLAZA VAZQUEZ DE MELLA por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



Terraza de invierno Plaza de Vazquez de Mella Madrid por José Glez y Lopez, en Flickr



Plaza Vazquez de Mella 09_ene por Arias, en Flickr



7420 MADRID PARKING PLAZA VAZQUEZ DE MELLA por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



gay-pride por Clara Leon, en Flickr



Crowd por Enric Archivell, en Flickr



Vazquez de Mella en pleno ambiente por Dani Oliver, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*METRO DE MADRID/MADRID METRO, MADRID

LINEA/LINE 1 Pinar de Chamartín - Valdecarros, 24 km - 33 stations (1)

The oldest of Madrid's metro lines opened in 1919 and runs north-south through the city centre. Platforms were extended in the 1960s from 60 m to 90 m, when one of the original stations, called Chamberí and located between Iglesia and Bilbao, was closed.
In recent years , the busy line has once again been extended at both ends. In the north, from Plaza de Castilla to Pinar de Chamartín, via Chamartín railway station, and in the south, from Congosto to the new Vallecas housing estates.

Pinar de Chamartín Station



#003 -Sin kebab- (Pinar de Chamartín, Líneas 1 y 4)-1 por Durum 66, en Flickr



Tramviaduct in metrostation por David van Keulen [#ExploreTheCity], en Flickr



Descansando por Javier Montes, en Flickr

Chamartín Station



Chamartin metro por Andrea Kirkby, en Flickr



Chamartin Metro Subway Station and Train Station - Madrid Spain por mbell1975, en Flickr

Hub and Metro station of Plaza de Castilla



Intercambiador Plaza Castilla por mario salinas, en Flickr



Hundertwasser Reflexe por Angelika Steiner, en Flickr

Cuatro Caminos Station



Luces de la ciudad - Encuentro por Pál Molnar, en Flickr

Ríos Rosas Station



Ríos Rosas por Samuel Tristán, en Flickr



Madrid - Escuela Superior de Ingenieros de Minas por Alejandro, en Flickr

Former ghost station and now "Anden 0” museum, station of Chamberí



Cuatro Caminos - Tetuán por Alejandro Valdizan, en Flickr

Bilbao Station



Metro Bilbao por F.J. Sada, en Flickr

Gran Vía Station



DSC9110 Vista desde la Gran Vía (Desde la Red de San Luis).jpg20,1 MB 7071 × 4719 por Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, en Flickr



ultimaparada por Angela Tiemblo, en Flickr



PHE07 8 por pedro caba, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALLE DE ARTURO SORIA/ARTURO SORIA STREET, MADRID

The street of Arturo Soria is the main axis of the Madrilenian district of Ciudad Lineal. It carries the name of the promoter Arturo Soria, impeller of the idea of a linear city. Along its 6 km of route crosses Madrid by the east, uniting the districts of San Blas-Canillejas with Hortaleza.
Along its route from south to north, the street of Arturo Soria runs predominantly residential areas. In its small perpendicular streets there is abundance of urbanizations, and in its last part of route by Pinar de Chamartín higher buildings. In this street is settled a population of middle class and in some zones upper class.



Arturo Soria, urbanista, por Rafael Cidoncha, 1992. Calle Arturo Soria. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Madrid en otoño por jose, en Flickr



caminata nocturna por Arturo Soria por Tnarik Innael, en Flickr



nieve en la calle Arturo Soria, Madrid por jose, en Flickr



waiting for our bus on Arturo Soria por shirley elliot, en Flickr



'Hotel' Rubin - Arturo Soria 124, Madrid por Marten Kuilman, en Flickr



Arturo Soria por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr



Up-scale apartments in Madrid por shirley elliott, en Flickr



Mi calle por elsamu, en Flickr



CIMG0854 por Julio Blanco, en Flickr



Calle de Arturo Soria Detalle Madrid España 2008 ©™JGyL 2008® por José Glez y Lopez, en Flickr



MADRID ZONA AVENIDA DE AMERICA DESDE ARTURO SORIA por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr



Meta Arturo Soria por Álvaro Ibáñez, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*METRO DE MADRID/MADRID METRO, MADRID

LINEA/LINE 1 Pinar de Chamartín - Valdecarros, 24 km - 33 stations (2)

The oldest of Madrid's metro lines opened in 1919 and runs north-south through the city centre. Platforms were extended in the 1960s from 60 m to 90 m, when one of the original stations, called Chamberí and located between Iglesia and Bilbao, was closed.
In recent years , the busy line has once again been extended at both ends. In the north, from Plaza de Castilla to Pinar de Chamartín, via Chamartín railway station, and in the south, from Congosto to the new Vallecas housing estates.

Sol Station



Metro Sol, Madrid por cantorrodista, en Flickr

Tirso de Molina Station - It is the only metro station in Madrid that retains the original lobby of its inauguration in 1921



tirso renovada por arqui graph, en Flickr



MADRID / Estación de Tirso de Molina (30/09/2012) por Saúl Tuñón Loureda, en Flickr

Atocha Station



Metro Atocha por James Offer, en Flickr

Atocha Renfe Station



Atocha Renfe. Hotel Mediodia. por Al Jar, en Flickr



many trains to choose por Manuel Mira Godinho, en Flickr

Puente de vallecas Station



Metro por piradaperdida, en Flic

Portazgo Station



metro portazgo por TaxiVk Madrid, en Flickr



Madrid. por Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr

Buenos Aires Station



Buenos Aires #2 por misha otaared, en Flickr

Villa de Vallecas Station



Estación Villa de Vallecas por Alejandro Castro, en Flickr



Walking home from Congosto on line 1 - 27 April (17) por Andy Hoang, en Flickr

La gavia Station



lucero por alejandrosz, en Flickr



La Casa Verde por mmoroca, en Flickr

Valdecarros Station



Entrance Valdecarros por David van Keulen [#ExploreTheCity], en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*EDIFICIOS ÚNICOS DE LA SEGUNDA MITAD DEL SIGLO XIX/UNIQUE BUILDINGS OF THE SECOND HALF OF THE NINETEENTH CENTURY, MADRID

Palacio de la Equitativa Building, 1882-189, José Grases Riera, Alcalá Street



Banesto por Juan Carlos Dieguez, en Flickr

Palacio de Fomento Building, 1890s, Ricardo Velázquez Bosco, Paseo de la Infanta Isabel Avenue



Azulejos. Ministerio de Agricultura (Madrid) por Juan Alcor, en Flickr

Escuela de Minas Building, 1890s, Ricardo Velázquez Bosco, Rios Rosas Street



Escuela de Minas por Rafa Gallegos, en Flickr



Azulejos. Escuela de Minas (Madrid) por Juan Alcor, en Flickr

Palacio de Linares Building, 1877-1884, Adolf Ombrecht, Cibeles Square



Palacio de Linares (contrapicado) por Emilio García, en Flickr

Palacio de Biblioteca y Museos Nacionales (Biblioteca Nacional) buliding, 1866-1892, Francisco Jareño/Antonio Ruíz Salces, Paseo de Recoletos Avenue



Bello frontal de la Biblioteca Nacional... por Leo ☮, en Flickr

Palacio de Biblioteca y Museos Nacionales (Museo Arqueológico Nacional) buliding, 1866-1895, Francisco Jareño/Antonio Ruíz Salces, Serrano Street (It's the same building as the one above, exactly its back on Serrano Street. In spite of this, both parties are not at all communicated, being totally independent)



Museo Arqueológico Nacional. Calle Serrano. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Palacio de Cristal del Retiro Building, 1887, Ricardo Velázquez Bosco, Retiro Park



Palacio de Cristal, Madrid, Spain por Jesús Miguel Rodríguez Castaño, en Flickr

ABC Blanco y Negro Building, 1898-1899, José López Sallaberry, Serrano Street



01 Edificio ABC Blanco y Negro fachada 1268 por Javier, en Flickr

Palacio de la Bolsa de Madrid Building, 1886-1893, Enrique María Repullés y Vargas, Lealtad Square



Bolsa de Madrid. por Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr

CESEDEN (Antiguo Colegio Nacional de Sordomudos y Ciegos) Building, 1887-1898, Ricardo Velázquez Bosco, Paseo de la Castellana Avenue



CESEDEN. Paseo de la Castellana. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Palacio de la Real Compañía Asturiana de Minas, 1891-1899, Manuel Martínez Ángel, España Square



Palacio de la Real Compañía Asturiana de Minas por Arthur Chapman, en Flickr

Real Academia Española, 1891-1894, Miguel Aguado de la Sierra, Ruíz de Alarcón Street



Real Academia Española. Madrid por emeritense, en Flickr

Palacio del Marqués de Salamanca, 1846-1858, Narciso Pascual y Colomer, Paseo de Recoletos Avenue



Madrid - Palacio del Marqués de Salamanca por Alejandro, en Flickr

Banco de España Building, 1884-1891, Eduardo Adaro y Severiano Sainz de la Lastra, Paseo del Prado Avenue



Banco de España por José Luis Vega, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AVENIDA DE LA CIUDAD DE BARCELONA/CIUDAD DE BARCELONA AVENUE, MADRID

The avenue of the City of Barcelona is an important communication route of the southeast of the city of Madrid (Retiro District), that runs between the railway station of Atocha and the district of the Puente de Vallecas.
The street ends before the overpass of the highway M30 in the district of Puente de Vallecas; having crossed before the overpass of the streets Doctor Esquerdo and Pedro Bosch



20 Noche Antonio López. Estación de Atocha Nueva estación AVE 0414 por Javier, en Flickr



Avenida Ciudad de Barcelona, antes Pacífico. Madrid. por Ioannes Thyrsus, en Flickr



Monumento por Víctor Castelo Gutiérrez, en Flickr



Madrid por Giorgio Montalto, en Flickr



Madrid - Basilica de Nuestra Señora de Atocha por Alejandro, en Flickr



Madrid - Basilica de Nuestra Señora de Atocha por Alejandro, en Flickr



Madrid, Avenida Ciudad de Barcelona 20.04.2014 por The STB, en Flickr



maniquí calle ciudad de Barcelona. Madrid. por Horacio Flores, en Flickr



Madrid por Giorgio Montalto, en Flickr



Madrid por Giorgio Montalto, en Flickr



Madrid por Giorgio Montalto, en Flickr



Edificios de la Sociedad Gasificadora Industrial. Calle Pedro Bosch. Madrid por MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr



Pacífico. por Al Jar, en Flickr



Pacifico por Diarmuid Hayes, en Flickr



Pacífico por Jesus Mesa, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MUJERES/WOMEN, MADRID

2010 - Madrid by Alexander Chiu Werner, en Flickr

Mujeres by una cierta mirada, en Flickr

Street#2 by André Sarria, en Flickr

Women in red by Julio López Saguar, en Flickr

Madrid, Mujeres by Sacha 2D, en Flickr

Two Women in Madrid by Maartenheiloo, en Flickr

woman by manolo higueras berron, en Flickr

Woman in Madrid by Mamta Badkar, en Flickr

Woman waiting for the traffic lights by José Morcillo Valenciano, en Flickr

Metro de Madrid by Zdravko Petrov, en Flickr

En el metro / Subway vagon by jninophotos, en Flickr

Madrid. Tattoo. (Explore 2014-06-29). by José Manuel Azcona, en Flickr

Madrid Beauty by Paul Kelly, en Flickr

Women in Action in Madrid by Caty, en Flickr

_MG_4013 by Raimundo García, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BILBAO/BILBAO, MADRID

Bilbao is an area of Madrid centered around the Glorieta (Square) of Bilbao. It is a very important area of the city of “siempre" (always)

El Ocaso. Glorieta de Bilbao. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Casas de la calle Fuencarral hacia Glorieta Bilbao. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Madrid. Café Comercial. by José Manuel Azcona, en Flickr

Shopping by humphr3y, en Flickr

Glorieta de Bilbao nevada (Madrid) by fernandocobo, en Flickr

barrio bilbao by Gonzopowers, en Flickr

Edificio del Cine Bilbao. Actual Cine Bristol y Opencor. Calle Fuencarral. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

En Bilbao mirando hacia Fuencarral _MG_6824 by cmramirezl, en Flickr

Calle Sagasta hacia Glorieta de Bilbao. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Calle Sagasta. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Calle Luchana by César Caracuel, en Flickr

Café Comercial. Glorieta Bilbao. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Cae la noche en la ciudad by Nacho Viñau Ena., en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CERCANÍAS DE MADRID/MADRID CERCANÍAS (COMMUTER RAILWAY), MADRID

LINEA/LINE C-5 Mostoles El Soto - Humanes de Madrid, 45,1 km - 23 stations (2)

The C-5 line of Cercanías Madrid travels 45.1 km along the Community of Madrid between Humanes and Móstoles-El Soto stations passing through the Atocha station (Humanes and Móstoles are two towns in the southwest of the Metropolitan Area of Madrid, so this line has fork shape, is directed in principle to the center of Madrid and returns by a different path to a nearby place where it began.
It should be noted that, unlike the rest of the network, the C-5 line has similar frequencies to the Madrid Metro lines, with stations closer to each other than other lines and a peculiar signaling and driving system: LZB.
Direction Móstoles-El Soto: every 4 minutes
Direction Fuenlabrada / Humanes *: between 5 and 10 minutes
* A train goes to Fuenlabrada and the next to Humanes

Méndez Álvaro Station —> (Cercanías C-1, C-7, C-10 & Metro Line 6)

Estación Sur by Alberto Sánchez Fernández, en Flickr 

Mendez Alvaro by Leonardo Ibañez, en Flickr

RENFE 446 de la C5 by Borja Ceprià, en Flickr

Puente Alcocer Station 

Renfe Cercanias - 446.101R + 446.133R en Puente Alcocer by Carlos, en Flickr

Villaverde Alto Station —> (Cercanías C-3 & Metro Line 3)

Serie 446 (168R + 134R) by Raúl, en Flickr

Zarzaquemada Station (Leganes City) 

Estación de Leganés: Zarzaquemada by Matthew Wells, en Flickr

Búhotren en Zarzaquemada by Trenero592, en Flickr

Leganes Central Station (Leganes City) —> (Metro Line 12)

Regional Media Distancia 599 by Cofradeus, en Flickr

Estacion de Leganes Central de Metro de Madrid by Carlos, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor de Leganés by Luis Paniagua, en Flickr

Parque Polvoranca Station (Leganés City)

Parque Polvoranca, lado oeste by McClane_E30, en Flickr

Polvoranca by karpersa, en Flickr

polvoranca by Jaime R.Gomez, en Flickr

La Serna Station (Fuenlabrada City)

Nocturna by renfealvia, en Flickr

Fuenlabrada Central (Fuenlabrada City) —> (Metro Line 12)

FUENLABRADA FOTO AÉREA ayto-renfe by Ayuntamiento de Fuenlabrada, en Flickr

Humanes Station (Humanes de Madrid City)

Estacion by Cofradeus, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GOYA/GOYA, MADRID

Goya is an area of Madrid marked by the confluence of the streets Alcalá, Goya, Conde de Peñalver and Narváez, while the avenue of Felipe II is diagonal to the street of Alcalá. The reason for denomination is perhaps due to the metro station located in the center of all the confluences, which is called Goya.

Madrid - Goya by frajper2, en Flickr

Goya by Mr. GriffinH20, en Flickr

DSC_0144 by rkadrano, en Flickr

Cruce calles Narvaez, Alcalá, Goya. Madrid. España by afnavarrete, en Flickr

MADRID POR DRUIDA BARRIO DE SALAMANCA EDIFICIO FELIPE II ALCALA 2-2-2007 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr

Casas entre calles Alcalá y Goya. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Avenida de Felipe II (Madrid) 01 by Luis García, en Flickr

Dolmen y Newton de Dalí. Av. Felipe II. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Dali statue by Ulleskelf, en Flickr

Detalle de la estatua en la Avenida de Felipe II by Angel Manso, en Flickr

Casas de la calle Conde de Peñalver. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Cine Salamanca en estilo Art-Decó. Calle Conde Peñalver. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

CINE SALAMANCA. Madrid, Spain by CurtainUp, en Flickr

CINE SALAMANCA. Madrid, Spain by CurtainUp, en Flickr

Madrid - Monumento a Goya by Alejandro, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MADRID È CUADRATA (MADRID ES CUADRADA)/MADRID È CUADRATA (MADRID IS SQUARE), MADRID

Madrid è quadrata by Roberto Taddeo, en Flickr

Madrid è quadrata by Roberto Taddeo, en Flickr

Madrid è quadrata by Roberto Taddeo, en Flickr

Madrid è quadrata by Roberto Taddeo, en Flickr

Madrid è quadrata by Roberto Taddeo, en Flickr

Madrid è quadrata by Roberto Taddeo, en Flickr

Madrid è quadrata by Roberto Taddeo, en Flickr

Madrid è quadrata by Roberto Taddeo, en Flickr

Madrid è quadrata by Roberto Taddeo, en Flickr

Madrid è quadrata by Roberto Taddeo, en Flickr

Madrid è quadrata by Roberto Taddeo, en Flickr

Madrid è quadrata by Roberto Taddeo, en Flickr

Madrid è quadrata by Roberto Taddeo, en Flickr

Madrid è quadrata by Roberto Taddeo, en Flickr

Madrid è quadrata by Roberto Taddeo, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MATADERO (5) – INVERNADERO/MATADERO (5) – GREENHOUSE, MADRID

Matadero Madrid is a former slaughterhouse in the Arganzuela district of Madrid, which has been converted to an arts centre. Matadero Madrid is a lively, constantly changing space at the service of creative processes, participatory artistic training and dialogue between the arts. It was set up to help reflect on the contemporary sociocultural environment and support processes to build the culture of today and tomorrow. A unique lab for experimentation and promoting new cross-disciplinary formulae.

ARCHITECTURE: On 21 June 1911, construction began on the slaughterhouse (“matadero”) and livestock market, one of the most singular industrial establishments of 20th-century Madrid architecture. The project by Luis Bellido was structured around a complex of pavilions characterised by functionality, constructive rationality and conceptual simplicity. There is however a historicist element to the architecture, which incorporates Neo-Mudéjar features, such as tiles with abstract designs.

GREENHOUSE: In this case, the building of the potato warehouse of the old slaughterhouse is used to create the Greenhouse, one of the most notable architectural actions of the building set.

05 Invernadero Matadero Madrid 13611 by Javier, en Flickr

07 Invernadero Matadero Madrid 6492 by Javier, en Flickr

10 Invernadero Matadero Madrid 13621 by Javier, en Flickr

10 Invernadero Matadero Bellido 6488 by Javier, en Flickr

09 Invernadero Matadero Madrid 13604 by Javier, en Flickr

Invernadero Matadero Madrid 13547 by Javier, en Flickr

Invernadero Matadero Madrid 13551 by Javier, en Flickr

Invernadero Matadero Madrid 13559 by Javier, en Flickr

Invernadero Matadero Madrid 13576 by Javier, en Flickr

Invernadero Matadero Madrid 13578 by Javier, en Flickr

Invernadero Matadero Madrid 13587 by Javier, en Flickr

Invernadero Matadero Madrid 13598 by Javier, en Flickr

Invernadero Matadero Madrid 13591 by Javier, en Flickr

Invernadero Matadero Madrid 13565 by Javier, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Dungxuandieu (Mar 12, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^^^

Thanks, Dungxuandieu 

*CERCANÍAS DE MADRID/MADRID CERCANÍAS (COMMUTER RAILWAY), MADRID

LINEA/LINE C-7 Alcalá de Henares - Fuente de la Mora, 97,75 km - 33 stations (1)

The C-7 line of Cercanías Madrid presents the peculiarity of joining Alcalá de Henares and Chamartín (Fuente de la Mora) crossing twice the zone 0 (Atocha-Chamartin), as it makes a loop to pass through stations of Las Rozas and Príncipe Pío.

Alcalá de Henares Station (city of Alcalá de Henares) —> (Cercanías C2)

Sin título by Lucian Michel, en Flickr

Alcalá de Henares. Palacio Arzobispal 4 Torre del Tenorio by losmininos, en Flickr

La Garena Station (city of Alcalá de Henares) —> (Cercanías C2)

atardecer en la garena by morrokotroko82, en Flickr



001835 - Alcalá de Henares por M.Peinado, en Flickr

Torrejon de Ardoz Station (city of Torrejón de Ardoz) —> (Cercanías C2)

renfe_053M_Torrejón de Ardoz_2013-05-21 by Patrick1977Bln, en Flickr

San Fernando Station (city of San Fernando de Henares) —> (Cercanías C2) 

20140411 450-005 en San Fernando de Henares by Miguel González, en Flickr

Pza- Fábrica de Paños by Ayto. San Fernando de Henares, en Flickr

Coslada Station (city of Coslada) —> (Cercanías C-2 & Metro 7)

Renfe Cercanias - 465.034 saliendo de la via 0 de Coslada por averia en las instalaciones by Carlos, en Flickr

coslada renfe by JasDesigns, en Flickr

Vicálvaro Station —> (Cercanías C-2 & Metro 9)

Vicalvaro_007_2010-07-02 by JT Curses VII, en Flickr

Santa Eugenia Station —> (Cercanías C-2 & Metro 1)

LA ESPERA by ovejas, en Flickr

El Pozo Station —> (Cercanías C-2)



UT 446 en El Pozo por McClane_E30, en Flickr

Asamblea de Madrid-Entrevías Station —> (Cercanías C-2)

Renfe Cercanías en Asamblea de Madrid-Entrevías by Pantoteatre, en Flickr

Edificio de la Asamblea de Madrid by Jose Cepeda, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CERCANÍAS DE MADRID/MADRID CERCANÍAS (COMMUTER RAILWAY), MADRID

LINEA/LINE C-7 Alcalá de Henares - Fuente de la Mora, 97,75 km - 33 stations (2)

The C-7 line of Cercanías Madrid presents the peculiarity of joining Alcalá de Henares and Chamartín (Fuente de la Mora) crossing twice the zone 0 (Atocha-Chamartin), as it makes a loop to pass through stations of Las Rozas and Príncipe Pío.

Stazione di Atocha —> (Cercanías |C-1|, |C-2|, |C-3|, |C-4|, |C-5|, |C-8|, |C-10| e Metropolitana |1|)

Atocha Cercanías by ililo23, en Flickr

Sin título by José Miguel Sánchez Fernández, en Flickr

Stazione di Recoletos —> (Cercanías |C-1|, |C-2|, |C-8|, C-10| e Metropolitana |4|)

Buque by Jorge Herrero Gimeno, en Flickr

Stazione Nuevos Ministerios —> (Cercanías |C-1|, |C-2|, |C-3|, |C-4|, |C-8|, |C-10| & Metropolitana |6|, |8|, |10|)

Nuevos Ministerios by Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr

Stazione Chamartín —> (Cercanías |C-1|, |C-2|, |C-3|, |C-4|, |C-8|, |C-10| e Metropolitana |1|, |10|)

Renfe Cercanías - 450 en Chamartín by Carlos, en Flickr

RENFE Cercanías UT-465 en Madrid-Chamartín by Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr

Stazione Ramón y Cajal

Estación de Ramon y Cajal by MIANSELU Serrano, en Flickr

Stazione Pitis —> (Cercanías |C-3|, |C-8| e Metropolitana |7|)

IMG_9271 by Andrés Gómez - Club Ferroviario 241, en Flickr

Stazione Las Rozas (comune di Las Rozas de Madrid) —> (Cercanías |C-10|)

Renfe 447 en Las Rozas by FerSantaCecilia, en Flickr

Jardín Las Rozas, Madrid by Liquen Paisajismo, en Flickr

Stazione Majadahonda (comune di Majadahonda) —> (Cercanías |C-10|)

idn1394 by ribot85, en Flickr

Biblioteca Majadahonda by Municam, en Flickr

Stazione El Barrial-Centro Comercial Pozuelo (comune di Madrid e Pozuelo de Alarcón) —> |(Cercanías C-10|)

Estación de Cercanías de El Barrial, Madrid by linx_69_88, en Flickr

Pozuelo Centro Comercial by Joel Telling, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CERCANÍAS DE MADRID/MADRID CERCANÍAS (COMMUTER RAILWAY), MADRID

LINEA/LINE C-7 Alcalá de Henares - Fuente de la Mora, 97,75 km - 33 stations (3)

The C-7 line of Cercanías Madrid presents the peculiarity of joining Alcalá de Henares and Chamartín (Fuente de la Mora) crossing twice the zone 0 (Atocha-Chamartin), as it makes a loop to pass through stations of Las Rozas and Príncipe Pío.

Pozuelo de Alarcón Station (Pozuelo de Alarcón City) —> (Cercanías C-10)

447 saliendo de Pozuelo by Carlos Felipe Ríos, en Flickr

MADRID. Pozuelo de Alarcon, Iglesia Santa Maria de Cana. by josemaria, en Flickr

Zielo by César, en Flickr

Aravaca Station —> (Cercanías C-10 y Metro Ligero ML2)

Yo, esperando el tren by Saulo Alvarado Mateos, en Flickr

Metro Ligero Oeste - Citadis 105 en Aravaca by Carlos, en Flickr

Transport hub and station of Príncipe Pío —> (Cercanías C-1, C-10 & Metro 6, 10, R) 

Estación Príncipe Pio, Madrid by Ricardo, en Flickr

Renfe 446 055/056 Madrid (E) 20 april 2012 by Superbock., en Flickr

Pirámides Station —> (Cercanías C-1, C-10 & Metro 5)

Madrid - Piramidés by Gian Marco Giovannelli, en Flickr

Delicias Station —> (Cercanías C-1, C-10)



Delicias por Antonio Gómez, en Flickr

Renfe / FFE - 333.407 + 590.404 + 280.002 en el museo del ferrocarril de Madrid Delicias by Carlos, en Flickr

Méndez Álvaro Station —> (C-1, C-5, C-10 & Metro 6)

RENFE 450.014 by Borja Ceprià, en Flickr

Atocha Station —> (Cercanías C-1, C-3, C-4, C-5, C-8, C-10 & Metro Line 1)

Estación Atocha Cercanías by mario salinas, en Flickr

Nuevos Ministerios Station —> (Cercanías C-1, C-3, C-4, C-8, C-10 & Metro Line 6, Line 8, Line 10)

El tren inaugural estacionado en Nuevos Ministerios junto a una UT 446 by Ferro Raíl, en Flickr

Chamartín Station —> (Cercanías C-1, C-3, C-4, C-8, C-10 & Metro Line 1, Line 10)

Renfe 450.004 en Chamartín by Renfe-450, en Flickr

Fuente de la Mora Station —> (Cercanías C-1, C-10 & Metro Ligero ML1)

Renfe Mercancias - 253.044 con portafurgonetas Nissan Avila Can Tunis en Fuente de la Mora by Carlos, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIO DE NUMANCIA/NUMANCIA NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID

Numancia is a neighborhood in the district of Puente de Vallecas in which is located a park called Cerro del Tío Pío (also known as Parque de las Tetas "Tits Park") formed by a series of hills from which you can see extraordinary views of the city of Madrid

Madrid parque "Cerro tio Pio" by Pedro J. Ruiz, en Flickr

Madrid skyline by David Cornejo, en Flickr

Cerro tio Pio 74 by Miquel, en Flickr

Madrid - Parque del Cerro del Tío Pío by Victor Ferrando, en Flickr

Cerro del Tío Pío. by Natalia Díaz, en Flickr

Madrid - Parque del Cerro del Tío Pío by Victor Ferrando, en Flickr

Madrid - Parque del Cerro del Tío Pío by Victor Ferrando, en Flickr

parque del tio pio by mdemora, en Flickr

Madrid - Parque del Cerro del Tío Pío by Victor Ferrando, en Flickr

Madrid - Parque del Cerro del Tío Pío by Victor Ferrando, en Flickr

Madrid by Manuel Caballero, en Flickr

Cerro tio Pio 69 by Miquel, en Flickr

Madrid Park by enric archivell, en Flickr

Big city watches you by Daniel Fernández, en Flickr

Torrespaña by Ryan Mathieu, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALLE VELÁZQUEZ, DESDE CALLE DE MARÍA DE MOLINA HASTA AVENIDA DEL DOCTOR ARCE (FINAL)/VELÁZQUEZ STREET, FROM MARÍA DE MOLINA STREET TO DOCTOR ARCE AVENUE (END), MADRID


Edificio sede Iberia de la calle María de Molina. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Sepi by Borja, en Flickr

Sede de SEPI. Calle Velázquez. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Edificio Iberia (Sepi) by Joe Lomas, en Flickr

El hombre que bebe en la fuente de la ciencia de Carlos Ferreira de la Torre. Calles Velázquez y Joaquín Costa. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

El hombre del muro Miguel Fisac. Calle Velázquez. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Edificio NO-DO. Calle Velázquez. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Satélite Sputnik. Embajada de Rusia. Calle Velázquez. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Satélite Sputnik. Embajada de Rusia. Calle Velázquez. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Desde casa de Carmelo by Rafa Llano, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ZONA DE CARMEN/CARMEN AREA, MADRID


The area of Carmen, located between Gran Via Avenue and Puerta del Sol Square, is centered around the street and the square of Carmen, along with small streets such as Tetuán, Abada, Salud, Chinchilla and San Alberto

Iglesia del Carmen. Calle del Carmen. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Iglesia Nuestra Señora del Carmen (Madrid) España by Catedrales e Iglesias/Cathedrals and Churches, en Flickr

San Luis Obispo. Calle de la Salud. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

048 Plaza del Carmen by Víctor M. Sastre, en Flickr

049 Plaza del Carmen by Víctor M. Sastre, en Flickr

Vaciamiento total del antiguo Teatro Cine Madrid. Plaza del Carmen. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Il Meneghello per Madrid 082 by Santeria Milagrosa Tiene la solución, en Flickr

Calle San Alberto desde c/Montera. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Plaza del Carmen by Luca Marchi, en Flickr

Casa del Libro desde calle Chinchilla. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Calle del Carmen by Francisco Gonzalez, en Flickr

CALLE DEL CARMEN MADRID 8966 22-2-2014 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr

Casas de las calles Tetuán y Carmen. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Casa museo del Ratón Pérez. Calle Tetuán. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

Casas de la Gran Vía desde calle Abada. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SERVICIOS AVANT/AVANT SERVICES, MADRID


AVANT is a trademark of the Spanish railway operator RENFE, under which it offers services of medium-distance high-speed trains, which run at a speed of up to 250 km/h. (slightly below the maximum speed of the High Speed AVE). Generally, these services cover different provinces within the same autonomous community or another contiguous one.

Madrid has the following AVANT Services

Madrid-Puerta de Atocha Station <> Toledo Station (30 minutes) - Toledo, capital of the province of the same name and the Autonomous Community of Castilla-La Mancha, is within the area classified as Greater Madrid

Avant Madrid-Toledo by Luisillo_95, en Flickr

Avant serie 104 by Miguel, en Flickr

Toledo's AVE Station by Christian, en Flickr

Avant S-104 - Estación Toledo by Por la vía del tren, en Flickr

Spain11_0697 by Wallace, en Flickr

Madrid-Chamartín <> Segovia-Guiomar Station (28 minutes) <> Valladolid-Campo Grande Station (1 h 5 minutes) - Segovia, capital of the province of the same name, is also within the area classified as Greater Madrid. Valladolid its the capital city of Autonomous Community of Castile and Leon

Renfe Ave and Avant, high-speed train brothers by Ariane Colenbrander, en Flickr

DSC_9590 by teles333, en Flickr

Buenos Días Valladolid by Alberto Otazo, en Flickr

Spanish Renfe AVE High Speed Train at Segovia Spain Guiomar Train Station by mbell1975, en Flickr

RENFE AVANT Serie 114 en Chamartin by Hyperlapse, en Flickr

Madrid-Puerta de Atocha Station <> Ciudad Real Station (53 minutes) <> Puertollano Station (1 h 13 minutes)

Renfe Avant train at Atocha station in Madrid, Spain by Tim Adams, en Flickr

Renfe Avant - 104.014 saliendo de Ciudad Real by Carlos, en Flickr

104 a Puertollano by -Maikel-, en Flickr

Avant+319 by Fabio, en Flickr

Renfe Avant - 104.013 en Madrid Puerta de Atocha by Carlos, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*HOMBRES Y MUJERES, PRIMAVERA/MEN AND WOMEN, SPRING, MADRID


A cosa pensano los hombres: mujeres y balones de fútbol! by Fabiana, en Flickr

Gay Pride Madrid 2013. Two women and a man into the cage. by Ricardo Fernandez, en Flickr

Man and Woman by FeetsInMotion, en Flickr

Publicidad by Pablo Saludes Rodil, en Flickr

RICCI, SEBASTIANO (1659-1734) - Bacchus and Ariadne, detail. Museo Thyssen-Bornemisza, Madrid. by Hans Ollermann, en Flickr

Into your arms by Giulio Bernardi, en Flickr

Fiestas de lavapiés / Lavapiés festival by Olga Berrios, en Flickr

El voyeur by una cierta mirada, en Flickr

Sin título by oŋiroŋąuтą / onironauta, en Flickr

2 + 2 by Iñaki MT, en Flickr

A man and a woman by Jean-Christophe Dichant, en Flickr

madrid by Gerben of the lake, en Flickr

Hippomenes & Atlanta by earthmagnified, en Flickr

FUKUSHIMA. FLORES DE INVIERNO. JOSÉ MARÍA SICILIA by Matadero Madrid, en Flickr

Garden of Earthly Delights, central panel detail 11 by Frans Vandewalle, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CERCANÍAS DE MADRID/MADRID CERCANÍAS (COMMUTER RAILWAY), MADRID

LINEA/LINE C-8 Atocha Cercanías Station - Cercedilla, 65,79 km - 17 stations 

The C-8 line of Cercanías Madrid runs more than 65 km in the northwest area of the Community of Madrid between the Atocha-Cercanías and Cercedilla stations.
The truth is that, from the station of Atocha Cercanías to the station of Chamartín is the line C-2 (Guadalajara-Station of Chamartín), continuing from Chamartín like the line C-8. Therefore, as the C-2 line has already been seen, the report begins in the following station from Chamartín. 

Ramón y Cajal Station —> (Cercanías C-3, C-7)

I like trains.... by Chema Chemos, en Flickr

Pitis Station —> (Cercanías C-3, C-7 and Metro Line 7)

Renfe Cercanias Madrid - 447.174R + 446.052R en Pitis by Carlos, en Flickr

Pinar (Las Rozas de Madrid City) —> (Cercanías C-3, C-10)

La base de todo by Gonzalo Rubio, en Flickr

Torrelodones Station (Torrelodones City) —> (Cercanías C-3, C-10)

Renfe Cercanias - 447.142R reformada a PMR saliendo de Torrelodones by Carlos, en Flickr

Torrelodones - nueva versión by Pepe Martínez Cámara, en Flickr

Galapagar-La Navata Station (Galapagar City) —> (Cercanías C-3, C-10)

Galapagar - La Navata by Owain Shaw Photo, en Flickr

Villalba Station (Collado-Villalba City) —> (Cercanías C-3, C-10)

30/1/2016 Grua en Villalba by Dabid Guty, en Flickr

El motivo del viaje by MACD 3, en Flickr

Los Negrales Station (Alpedrete City)

Nevada by --- juanito ---, en Flickr

Alpedrete Station (Alpedrete City)

alpedrete por delante by María Guillén, en Flickr

tren en la noche ---- cut-out ---- by Raúl Sänchez, en Flickr

Collado Mediano Station (Collado Mediano City)

450 025M-026M Collado Mediano (2+) JCS by ppcharly, en Flickr

Los Molinos Station (Los Molinos Village)

Los Molinos by Villagandes, en Flickr

Cercedilla Station (Cercedilla City) —> (Cercanías C-9)

Estación de Cercedilla by David Martínez Gómez, en Flickr

IV - 31 by Jóvenes Verdes, en Flickr

Cercedilla by Javier Costas Franco, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CERCANÍAS DE MADRID/MADRID CERCANÍAS (COMMUTER RAILWAY), MADRID

LINEA/LINE C-9 Cercedilla Station - Cotos, 18,17 km - 3 stations 

Cercanías Line C-9 Madrid runs 19 km along the slopes of the central area of the Guadarrama Range (Central System).
The line begins at the Cercedilla station (in the city and the homonymous municipality) next to the Villalba-Segovia line, in the northwest of the Community of Madrid and ends at the station of Cotos (belonging to the Segovian municipality of San Ildefonso or La Granja) next to Puerto de Cotos, a mountain pass of 1830 m of altitude that communicates the Community of Madrid with the province of Segovia. The line has as an intermediate point the station of Puerto de Navacerrada, located at 1,765 m in the vicinity of the of Navacerrada Pass (1,858 m), a well known mountaineering center and ski resort.

Desempolvando Flickr by Diaz269, en Flickr

Las Eras y Los Castaños 03.05.2008 by The STB, en Flickr

Invierno tardio by Diaz269, en Flickr

Puerto de Navacerrada. by Alberto Paz, en Flickr

Puerto de Navacerrada-Madrid by I'm Your Dreams, en Flickr

Puerto de Navacerrada. by Dani Romero, en Flickr

El Puerto by Juampiter, en Flickr

Puerto de Navacerrada - Madrid by Javier León (Fx), en Flickr

Cotos by Nicolas Vigier, en Flickr

442 en Cotos by josemanuelgr352, en Flickr

Puerto de Cotos by Sebas Calle, en Flickr

La laguna helada by Javier Martinez Moran, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MERCADOS DE MADRID/MARKETS OF MADRID, MADRID

Although they are very old institutions today their function has been affected by the new forms of provisioning in the world today. In Madrid some of these traditional establishments survive thanks to their reconversion in places of recreation. Among them is the famous San Miguel Market, a favorite place for tourism, as well as the markets of San Antón and San Ildefonso. Curious case is the market of Barceló, that having been slaughtered the secular building, a new building was constructed that at the same time is public library. Cebada, Vallehermoso or Maravillas are ancient markets that still continue with their traditional function.

Madrid - Mercado de San Miguel by David Rodriguez Martin, en Flickr

Mercado de San Miguel by David L., en Flickr

Mercado de San Miguèl by Michele Scaroni, en Flickr

Mercado de San Miguel by Montse, en Flickr

Mercado San Miguel by Sabrina Caldas, en Flickr

Mercado de San Antón by Rosa G., en Flickr

Mercado de San Antón by Rosa G., en Flickr

Mercado de San Antón by Fran, en Flickr

Mercado de San Antón - Chueca - Madrid by Emilio Canosa, en Flickr

Mercado Barceló, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr

_MG_1433 by Antonio Balsera Gómez, en Flickr

_MG_1430 by Antonio Balsera Gómez, en Flickr

"La marée de Vatel", marché Maravillas, calle de Bravo Murillo, Madrid, Castille, Espagne. by Bernard Blanc, en Flickr

Red flowers girl / La chica de las flores rojas by Javier Martínez, en Flickr

Mercado de San Ildefonso by Álvaro Serrano, en Flickr

Platea Madrid by Alfonso López, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CIUDADES DEL ÁREA METROPOLITANA - 9) ALCOBENDAS/CITIES OF THE METROPOLITAN AREA - 9) ALCOBENDAS, MADRID

Alcobendas is a municipality and city of Spain, in the Community of Madrid. It has a population of 113,340 inhabitants, which makes it the tenth city of the Metropolitan Area of Madrid. One of the neighborhoods of Alcobendas, La Moraleja, is considered one of the most elitist areas of Madrid. On the other hand, Alcobendas forms an urban continuum with the city of San Sebastián de los Reyes, forming both cities a nucleus of more than 200,000 inhabitants

Alcobendas. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr

Rotonda de Alcobendas by Quique, en Flickr

Centro de Arte de Alcobendas by paupcrc, en Flickr

Centro De Arte by Alb Otero, en Flickr

La Paz de Alcobendas by José Manuel LoSADA, en Flickr

Ouka Leele Valdelasfuentes by JuanMa Martínez Ortiz, en Flickr

Valdelasfuentes by Marc Vilella, en Flickr

Sin título by Mikel Aguirre, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Pedro Mártir by jonathan chanca, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Pedro Mártir by jonathan chanca, en Flickr

Golf la moraleja by esgarrifança, en Flickr

Otoño en el Arroyo de La Vega by Photomicus, en Flickr

Vistas desde el Ginos de CC La Moraleja, campo de golf y al fondo Ciudad de Telefonica by Paco Zafra, en Flickr

El Campo 4 de Golf La Moraleja, by Chip Sutton, en Flickr

Volta ao mundo by zé, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MUSEO NACIONAL DE ARTES DECORATIVAS/NATIONAL MUSEUM OF DECORATIVE ARTS, MADRID

The Museo Nacional de Artes Decorativas (National Museum of Decorative Arts) is located in Madrid, Spain. It is one of the oldest museums in the city, situated within the Golden Triangle of Art.
The National Museum of Decorative Arts is one of the largest and most richly appointed in Madrid. It houses collections of great interest, both ethnographic and of artistic craftsmanship of ceramics, furniture, jewelry, textiles, and Oriental arts.
The museum focuses on Spanish decorative arts, but includes examples from other countries. Several of the rooms recreate scenes from the past, using original furnishings and other pieces; there are examples of 18th-century kitchens.

Museo Nacional de ARTES DECORATIVAS by erasmunguivan, en Flickr

Madrid - Museo de Artes Decorativas by Alejandro, en Flickr

Madrid - Museo de Artes Decorativas (nuevas fotos, ver álbum) by Alejandro, en Flickr

Madrid - Museo de Artes Decorativas (nuevas fotos, ver álbum) by Alejandro, en Flickr

Madrid - Museo de Artes Decorativas by Alejandro, en Flickr

Madrid - Museo de Artes Decorativas by Alejandro, en Flickr

Madrid - Museo de Artes Decorativas by Alejandro, en Flickr

Madrid - Museo de Artes Decorativas by Alejandro, en Flickr

Madrid - Museo de Artes Decorativas by Alejandro, en Flickr

Madrid - Museo de Artes Decorativas by Alejandro, en Flickr

Madrid - Museo de Artes Decorativas by Alejandro, en Flickr

Madrid - Museo de Artes Decorativas by Alejandro, en Flickr

Madrid - Museo de Artes Decorativas by Alejandro, en Flickr

Madrid - Museo de Artes Decorativas (nuevas fotos, ver álbum) by Alejandro, en Flickr

Madrid - Museo de Artes Decorativas by Alejandro, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ENERO/JANUARY, MADRID

Madrid . Las Cuatro Torres . _DSC5905 M c on em ma by tomas meson, en Flickr

alcalá by Joan Pau Inarejos, en Flickr

DSC_0079 by planck956, en Flickr

Payasos Sin Fronteras Pasacalles_20120102_GregorioDiez_10 by Imagen en Acción, en Flickr

Madrid... by Leo ☮, en Flickr

Madrid by Manuel Caballero, en Flickr

Madrid by Manuel Caballero, en Flickr

Madrid - atardecer en el retiro _DSC2025 r 2 em c am by tomas meson, en Flickr

Batalla campal... by Luciano Paniagua, en Flickr

Madrid by still becoming apart, en Flickr

gran via by Matth Van Mayrit, en Flickr

Igual pero diferente by Pabloh269, en Flickr

Atardecer de enero en Madrid by Ana Gonzalez Mendoza, en Flickr

Rush by Camilo Rueda López, en Flickr

Luna llena Enero 2015 Cuatro Torres Madrid by Javier Martinez Moran, en Flickr
​*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LOS ENCANTADORES PUEBLOS ALREDEDOR DE MADRID/THE CHARMING VILLAGES AROUND MADRID, MADRID

Buitrago de Lozoya

Buitrago de Lozoya by Carmen Mateos De Porras, en Flickr

Chinchón

Plaza Mayor de Chinchón (Madrid) by Juan Jose Rentero, en Flickr

Rascafría

Rascafría by Jaime Pérez, en Flickr

Pelayos de la Presa

Monasterio de Santa María de Valdeiglesias by Blas Pitt, en Flickr

Batres

Castillo de Batres by Juan Carlos Bustos Morán, en Flickr

Prádena del Rincón

Prádena del Rincón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Puebla de la Sierra

Puebla de la Sierra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Patones de Arriba

Patones de Arriba by Sandra Rodriguez, en Flickr

Cadalso de los Vidrios

Madrid - Cadalso de los Vidrios - Palacio de Villena by Alejandro, en Flickr

Nuevo Baztán

006058 - Nuevo Baztán by M.Peinado, en Flickr

Manzanares el Real

Castillo de los Mendoza, Manzanares el Real, Madrid by Oscar Garriga, en Flickr

La Hiruela

_MG_5571 by Alvaro, en Flickr

Torrelaguna

Torrelaguna, Madrid by Caty, en Flickr

Horcajuelo de la Sierra

Horcajuelo de la Sierra by Nardete, en Flickr

Pinilla del Valle

Pinilla del Valle y embalse de Pinilla by Mario Modesto Mata, en Flickr
​*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MADRUGADA/EARLY MORNING, MADRID

Madrugada na Plaza Mayor by Nelson Vasconcelos, en Flickr

M-30 de Madrid de madrugada by Jose Ignacio Paredes, en Flickr

Puente de Juan Bravo by Pablo Olmeda, en Flickr

CTBA internándose en la niebla by Eleazar Lazaro · Matutino, en Flickr

Noche en blanco, Madrid. by Punki , en Flickr

Fuente de Cibeles by Luiz Gundefeldt, en Flickr

Good Morning Madrid! by Thomas van Rooij, en Flickr

Hectic Madrid by Thierry Hudsyn, en Flickr

The light that no one sees / La luz que nadie ve by Javier Martínez, en Flickr

early morning madrid by chellichanga, en Flickr

Early One Morning (few minutes later...) by Matteo Liberati, en Flickr

Sin título by Maria S.O., en Flickr

Nobody at the Plaza by Dan Dangler, en Flickr

plaza reina sofia early morning, madrid (2017) by Stephen Wade Thomson, en Flickr

POV Torre Picasso, early morning; Madrid (2017) by Stephen Wade Thomson, en Flickr
​*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MÁS ESTATUARIA EN MADRID/MORE STATUARY IN MADRID, MADRID

Statue of Liberty (1853, 30 years before the statue of New York)

Madrid (171a) by Carlos Perez, en Flickr

Estatua #Madrid by Carolina Díaz Rodríguez, en Flickr 

Varios en Madrid by molay_1307, en Flickr

Estatua de Federico García Lorca by Silvia Photography, en Flickr 

Excuse me, what time is it? by Juan Carlos Butrón, en Flickr

Felipe II en los Jardines Sabatini. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, en Flickr 

Omar Jayyam de Neyshabur. Jardines de la Facultad de Filosofía y Letras. Universidad Complutense. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, en Flickr 

365/362 SIN PALABRAS by Maribel Martín, en Flickr

Estatua Carlos III, Sol, Madrid. by Esteban Palacios Blanco, en Flickr

Joseph Quer. Paseo de las Estatuas del Jardín Botánico de Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, en Flickr 

Sin título by Carlos Blanco, en Flickr 

Siren by DAVID MELCHOR DIAZ, en Flickr 

Estatua by Miguel, en Flickr

Al Sol by Florentino Sánchez, en Flickr

Plaza de España (Madrid) by Iván Sánchez, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CIUDAD EN FORMATO CUADRADO (2)/CITY IN SQUARE FORMAT (2), MADRID

03 MediaLab Prado Madrid M. Langarita V. Navarro 12541. EXPLORE Julio 26, 2013 by Javier, en Flickr

09 Edificio Fortuny Fundación Rafael del Pino 0152 by Javier, en Flickr

10 Campus REPSOL Rafael de la Hoz. EXPLORE Enero, 17, 2013. 19617 by Javier, en Flickr

24 Museo ABC Madrid 36051 by Javier, en Flickr

20 130411 Shigeru Ban Pabellón IE Business School Madrid 14753 by Javier, en Flickr

23 Matadero Nave de Música 21002 by Javier, en Flickr

33 Torre Espacio 17516 by Javier, en Flickr

Fortín 0144 by Javier, en Flickr

10 Edificio Capitol-Carrión 29208 by Javier, en Flickr

02 Real Observatorio Astronómico Edificio Villanueva 3300 by Javier, en Flickr

11 Espacio Fundación Telefónica Quanto Arquitectura +Moneo Brock Studio 20765 by Javier, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor Universidad Autónoma de Madrid Javier Fresneda y Javier Sanjuán (MTM) 25686 by Javier, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Antonio de los Alemanes El Refugio 36169 by Javier, en Flickr

05 Suso33 Mural para Metrópolis. 30 años en vanguardia Fundación Canal 25996 by Javier, en Flickr

07 Cuatro Torres Business Area (CTBA) 17998 by Javier, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PALACIO DE LA EQUITATIVA/EQUITATIVA PALACE, MADRID

The Spanish capital experienced a business and financial expansion in the late nineteenth century that was reflected in the center of the city where all large companies and banks wanted to have their headquarters.
This interest was concentrated in the Recoletos promenade, and in the Cibeles - Puerta del Sol axis. In particular in Servilla street and Canalejas Square, some of the most beautiful buildings of that time are concentrated.
Among them stands out the Palace of the Equitativa that was erected to house the headquarters of the Equitable Insurance Company. It was built between 1882 and 1891 according to the design of José Grases Riera.
It has had different occupants, but it was the Bank Español de Crédito that acquired and reformed it in 1920. In 2014, work began on this property to house a luxury hotel, private homes and a large commercial complex.

Madrid - La equitativa y Calle de Alcalá by Biblioteca Nacional de España, en Flickr

Metro Sevilla by Valentina*, en Flickr

Banco Español de Crédito by Belén Montilla, en Flickr

Madrid (53) by lilibel1973, en Flickr

Elefantes by Pedro J Pacheco, en Flickr

Elefantes del Palacio de la Equitativa. Calles Sevilla y Alcalá. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, en Flickr

Two Banks – Dos Bancos, Madrid HDR by Marc, en Flickr

Banco Español de Crédito con el Banco de Bilbao al fondo, Calle Alcalá, Madrid by Hanneorla Hanneorla, en Flickr

Madrid 11 Antigua sede Banco Hispano Americano by Rafael Gómez, en Flickr

MADRID - Plaza de Canalejas by Tales of a Wanderer, en Flickr

Banesto by Juan Carlos Dieguez, en Flickr

Banco Español de Credito by Enrique Ramos, en Flickr

El espectacular vaciamiento del Palacio de la Equitativa. Calle Sevilla. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, en Flickr

_DSC0605 Alcalá 14 Palacio La Equitativa 25,1 MB 6181 × 4125 by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALLE DE LA MONTERA/MONTERA STREET, MADRID

Montera* Street is short but links two very important points in Madrid, Puerta del Sol Square and Gran Vía Avenue. It is a cheap prostitution point and has great commercial activity.

*The montera is the little hat that the bullfighters use in the first part of their "faena" (job). 

Las Diez Calles de la Puerta del Sol. Calle Montera. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, en Flickr

Calle Montera. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, en Flickr

Espagne - MADRID - Calle Montera - 15-04-11 (171) by Codognanais - François CANTO, en Flickr

Trampantojo. Escalinata pintada en la calle Montera. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, en Flickr

Ilusion Calle Montera Madrid by Jose Figuereo-Jimenez, en Flickr

Mural de Alberto Pirrongelli en calle Montera. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, en Flickr

Calle Montera. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, en Flickr

Monteras by Belén Montilla, en Flickr

El otro rostro de Madrid (Calle de La Montera) by domingo leiva, en Flickr

Calle de la Montera. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, en Flickr

e mais polícias by antonioluisousa, en Flickr

Confluencia de la Gran Vía y calle Montera. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, en Flickr

Calle Montera by Daniel Lobo, en Flickr

Terraza en Calle de la Montera con Gran Vía, Madrid. by [◉”] Enrique Céspedes, en Flickr

Christmas Tree in Blue I by Robert Grant, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALLE DE CLAUDIO COELLO/CLAUDIO COELLO STREET, MADRID

Claudio Coello is a quiet street in the district of Salamanca, elegant and bourgeois. A part of the street belongs to the luxury shopping area adjoining to Serrano Street; The extraordinary Lázaro Galdiano Museum is located in its final part.

MAP OF: Beginning of Claudio Coello street 

IMGP0059 by hoteldephil, en Flickr

IMGP0058 by hoteldephil, en Flickr

Edificio José Bustos. Calles José Ortega y Gasset y Claudio Coello. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, en Flickr

Claudio Coello by Oscar F. Hevia, en Flickr

Luces navideñas en Madrid by Pablo Olmeda, en Flickr

Madrid by Brule Laker, en Flickr

Kinky Boots by David F. Panno, en Flickr

Antiguo Teatro Infanta Beatriz. Calles Hermosilla y Claudio Coello. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, en Flickr

Mural cerámico de Junquera, 1959 en Calle de Claudio Coello. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, en Flickr

Madrid by Fred Romero, en Flickr

Madrid - Fundación Carlos de Amberes by Alejandro, en Flickr

Madrid by In Memoriam 1960-1978, en Flickr

Madrid - Museo Lázaro Galdiano by Alejandro, en Flickr

Madrid - Museo Lázaro Galdiano by Alejandro, en Flickr

Madrid - Museo Lázaro Galdiano by Alejandro, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CIUDAD VIVA (POR CATY)/CITY LIVE (BY CATY), MADRID

Madrid, city live, in a casual vision (sometimes black and white) of Caty

Michael Jackson en la Plaza de Oriente de Madrid, con un amigo. by Caty, en Flickr

Madrid. Monumento a Velázquez. Museo del Prado. by Caty, en Flickr

Puerta del Sol de Madrid by Caty, en Flickr

Madrid. El Rastro. by Caty, en Flickr

Fiesta de la Trashumancia en Madrid, 2017 by Caty, en Flickr

Madrid en blanco y negro. by Caty, en Flickr

Plaza de Puerta Cerrada. Madrid. by Caty, en Flickr

Museo Cerralbo de Madrid. by Caty, en Flickr

Casa de Vacas en Madrid. El Retiro. by Caty, en Flickr

Madrid . Gente divertida. by Caty, en Flickr

Orgullo LGTB Madrid 2016 by Caty, en Flickr

Visto en Madrid. Calle de Postas. by Caty, en Flickr

Madrid , Madrid, Madrid....!!! by Caty, en Flickr

Historias en las calles de Madrid by Caty, en Flickr

Cuatro Torres Business Area. Madrid. by Caty, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*JARDINES DE SABATINI/SABATINI GARDENS, MADRID

The Sabatini Gardens are part of the Royal Palace in Madrid. They honor the name of Francesco Sabatini (1722–1797), an Italian architect of the 18th century who designed, among other works at the palace, the royal stables of the palace, previously located at this site.
In 1933, clearing of the stable buildings was begun, and construction of the gardens begun, which were only completed in the late 1970s. The gardens have a formal Neoclassic style, consisting of well-sheared hedges, in symmetric geometrical patterns, adorned with a pool, statues and fountains, with trees also disposed in a symmetrical geometric shape.

MAP OF: Sabatini Gardens

Madrid - Jardines de Sabatini by Dániel Fehér, en Flickr

Escaleras by Javi Juez, en Flickr

Jardines de Sabatini by Brian, en Flickr

Madrid_0509 by Joan, en Flickr

Jardines de Sabatini 2 by pichi viajera , en Flickr

jardines de sabatini 4 by Eric Giovannetti, en Flickr

Jardines de Sabatini by Viviendo Madrid, en Flickr

Jardines de Sabatini by sartige, en Flickr

Jardines de Sabatini, Palacio Real... #madrid #primavera #paseo #sol #spring #picoftheday #archdaily #archilovers #architecture #arquitectura #torre #tower #white #ciudad #royalpalace by José Francisco GARCÍA-SÁNCHEZ, en Flickr

Jardines de Sabatini by Caroline Anderson, en Flickr

SS851077 by Will Perry, en Flickr

E_Palacio_Real_Madrid_02 by Julian Weyer, en Flickr

Jardines de Sabatini Madrid (16) by Ruben Sanchez, en Flickr

DSCN6628 by Harry Calvert, en Flickr

PALACIO REAL DE MADRID DESDE LOS JARDINES DE SABATINI by Ezequiel J. Melian G., en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*360º DESDE LA TERRAZA DEL EDIFICIO DEL CÍRCULO DE BELLAS ARTES/360º FROM THE TERRACE OF THE CIRCULO DE BELLAS ARTES BUILDING, MADRID

Edificio del Círculo de Bellas Artes/Circulo de Bellas Artes Building

Circulo de Bellas Artes by VilBer, en Flickr

01Madrid desde la terraza del Círculo 10514 by Javier, en Flickr

20 Cuadrigas del antiguo Banco de Bilbao desde la terraza del Círculo de Bellas Artes 37793 by Javier, en Flickr

33 Museo del Prado desde la terraza del Círculo de Bellas Artes 37795 by Javier, en Flickr

34 Congreso de los Diputados (Las Cortes) desde la terraza del Círculo de Bellas Artes 37796 by Javier, en Flickr

29 Banco de España y Correos (nuevo Ayuntamiento) desde la terraza del Círculo de Bellas Artes 37799 by Javier, en Flickr

30 Correos (nuevo Ayuntamiento) desde la terraza del Círculo de Bellas Artes 37809 by Javier, en Flickr

05 Madrid desde la terraza del Círculo 10519 by Javier, en Flickr

07 Madrid desde la terraza del Círculo 10523 by Javier, en Flickr

06 Madrid desde la terraza del Círculo 10526 by Javier, en Flickr

32 Desde la terraza del Círculo de Bellas Artes Hacia el Sureste 37804 by Javier, en Flickr

Mirando Madrid desde el Circulo. Metropolis II 10555 by Javier, en Flickr

23 Madrid hacia el Oeste desde la terraza del Círculo de Bellas Artes 37819 by Javier, en Flickr

21 Iglesia de Las Calatravas desde la terraza del Círculo de Bellas Artes 37818 by Javier, en Flickr

27 Madrid hacia el Norte desde la terraza del Círculo de Bellas Artes 37808 by Javier, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*JARDINES SECRETOS/SECRET GARDENS, MADRID

Madrid hides many secrets in its streets, squares and buildings. And one of the best kept is that of its hidden gardens and parks.

Huerto de las monjas

Fuente by Fabiola Ciruelos, en Flickr

Dalieda de San Francisco/San Francisco's garden of dalias

Meditation. 沉思 by Yunkai Zhai, en Flickr

The beautiful dream of San Isidro / El bello sueño de San Isidro by Ramon Oria, en Flickr

El Jardín Secreto de Salvador Bachiller/Secret garden of Salvador Bachiller

10 años de Yelp @ El Jardín Secreto de Salvador Bachiller (95) by Yelp Inc., en Flickr

Jardín del Museo del Romanticismo/Garden of the Romanticism Museum

JARDIN DEL MUSEO DEL ROMANTICISMO MADRID 065 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr

Rosaleda del Parque del Oeste/Garden of Roses of the Oeste Park

MADRID LA ROSALEDA DEL PARQUE DEL OESTE 026 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr

P1110415 by nico ruiz grim, en Flickr

Jardines del Museo Lázaro Galdiano/Gardens of Lazaro Galdiano Museum

Museo Lázaro Galdiano. Calle Serrano. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, en Flickr

Madrid - Museo Lázaro Galdiano by Alejandro, en Flickr

Casa-Museo Lopez de Vega/House Museum of Lope de Vega

Museo Casa Lope de Vega-C. Cervantes (2) by Pedro Francisco Francisco, en Flickr

Jardín del Museo Sorolla/Garden of the Sorolla Museum

Madrid, Spain by Alejandro, en Flickr

Jardin del Museo Sorolla by Jose Luis RDS, en Flickr

Jardín del Palacio de Anglona/Garden of the Anglona Palace

Jardín del Príncipe de Anglona by Javier Usúa de la Peña, en Flickr

Madrid. Palacio del Principe de Anglona (Jardín). by José Manuel Azcona, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PUERTAS/GATES, MADRID

If we forget the medieval gates of Madrid, of which we only have the memory of their names, there are seven gates that still exist in Madrid, some of them reconstructed and others moved. Only the gates of Alcalá, Toledo, Hierro and San Vicente were the ones that closed Madrid together with a wall that protected the city.

Puerta del Sol/Sol (Sun) Gate. The gate no longer exists, but in its place there is the most famous square of Madrid. Puerta del Sol Square. 

Plaza del Sol by Mohamed Haykal, en Flickr

Puerta Real/Royal Gate

Madrid, Puerta del Real Jardín Botánico. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr

Madrid. Puerta del Rey, Jardín Botánico. by Fernando, en Flickr

Puerta de FelipeIV/Felipe IV Gate. Originally located in the Carrera de San Jerónimo (San Jeronimo Road)

Puerta de Felipe IV del Retiro by Patrick Dobeson, en Flickr

Puerta de María Luisa de Orleans, 1680. El Retiro. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, en Flickr

Casón del Buen retiro y Puerta de Felipe IV. Jardines del Retiro. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, en Flickr

Puerta de Hierro/Iron’s Gate. Moved from its original location by the construction of a motorway

050 - Puerta de Hierro by MnGyver, en Flickr

Puerta de Hierro by Santiago López-Pastor, en Flickr

Puerta de San Vicente/Gate of San Vicente. Recently built, recalls that missing gate that was located in the same place

Puerta de San Vicente by José Luis Vega, en Flickr

Madrid - Brillos de la tarde sobre la Puerta de San Vicente by Bob Fisher, en Flickr

Puerta de Toledo/Toledo’s Gate.

Puerta de Toledo (Madrid) by Ramon Martinez, en Flickr 

Puerta de Toledo. Madrid by David P. Sánchez, en Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá/Alcala’s Gate. Proud of its beauty and its fame, there it is, there it is, seeing the time pass, the Puerta de Alcalá (symbol of Madrid)

puerta de alcala, madrid. by Anlus, en Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá. Madrid by Marcos Ferreira, en Flickr

Puerta de Alcalá by Ignacio Ferre Pérez, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FUENTES CLÁSICAS (1)/CLASSICAL FOUNTAINS (1), MADRID

Like any European city, Madrid has, in addition to contemporary fountains, those of past centuries that give a contribution of beauty to the streets and squares in which they are located

Fuente de Apolo/Apollo Fountain. 18th Century. Manuel Álvarez.

Fuente de Apolo by Janusz Mitura, en Flickr

Fuente de Apolo en el Paseo del Prado. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, en Flickr

Fuente de las Conchas/Fountain of the Shells. 18th Century. Ventura Rodríguez.

Fuente de las Conchas - Jardines Campo del Moro (Madrid) by Caballero2105, en Flickr

Fuente de las Conchas by cmramirezl, en Flickr

Fuente de Diana Cazadora o de la Cruz Verde/Diana Huntress Fountain. Sculptural group, 17th Century, fountain, 19th Century. 

Fuente de Diana Cazadora. Plaza de la Cruz Verde. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, en Flickr

Madrid - Fuente de la Cruz Verde by Alejandro, en Flickr

Fuente de la Alcachofa/Artichoke Fountain. 18th Century. Ventura Rodríguez

Paseo de la Fuente de la Alcachofa. El Retiro. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, en Flickr

La Nereida de la Fuente de la Alcachofa. El Retiro. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, en Flickr

Fuente de los Galápagos/Fountain of the Galapagos. 19th Century.

Fuente de los Galápagos by Liber Yddos, en Flickr

Fuente de los Galápagos in Parque del Buen Retiro, Madrid by Chase Maxfield, en Flickr

Fuente Castellana/Castellana Fountain. 19th Century.

Madrid Río (España), Obelisco de Arganzuela by La magia de la luz, en Flickr

Madrid Río (España), Obelisco de Arganzuela by La magia de la luz, en Flickr

Las cuatro fuentes (o Fuentecillas)/The four fountains (or Fuentecillas). 18th Century. Ventura Rodriguez

Una de las Cuatro Fuentes. Paseo del Prado by Carlos Martin, en Flickr

Madrid - Las cuatro fuentes by Alejandro, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FUENTES CLÁSICAS (2)/CLASSICAL FOUNTAINS (2), MADRID

Like any European city, Madrid has, in addition to contemporary fountains, those of past centuries that give a contribution of beauty to the streets and squares in which they are located

Fuente de la Fama/Fame's Fountain. 18th Century. Pedro Ribera

Fuente de la Fama. Patio del Hospicio de San Fernando. Plaza Arquitecto Ribera. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, en Flickr

Fuente de la Fama. Calle Barceló. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, en Flickr

Fuente del Ángel Caído/Fountain of the Fallen Angel. 19th Century. Ricardo Bellver. 

Fuente del Ángel Caído by nushh, en Flickr

Madrid - Parque del Retiro - Fuente del Ángel Caido by Victor Ferrando, en Flickr

Fuente Egipcia/Egyptian Fountain. Isidro González.

Fuente La Egipcia de Fernando VII. El Retiro. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, en Flickr

(173) La Fuente Egipcia by Paseos con Lisa, en Flickr

Fuentes de la Rosaleda del Retiro/Fountains of Rose Garden, Buen Retiro Park. 

fuente de la rosaleda parque del retiro madrid by antonio perez, en Flickr

Fuente de La Rosaleda procedente de los jardines del Palacio del Marqués de Salamanca en Pº Recoletos, El Retiro. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, en Flickr

Fuente de Neptuno/Neptune's Fountain. 18th Century. Ventura Rodríguez.

Neptuno by José Luis Vega, en Flickr

Fuente de Neptuno de Madrid. by Caty, en Flickr

Fuente de Neptuno Madrid nocturna by José Glez y Lopez, en Flickr

Fuente de Cibeles/Fountain of Cibeles. 18th Century. Francisco Gutiérrez.

FUENTE DE CIBELES 4 by mari_nuno, en Flickr

Fuente de Cibeles by Jeff Stvan, en Flickr

La Fuente de la Cibeles by Francisco Silva Rivera, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNIVERSIDADES DE MADRID, UNIVERSIDAD COMPLUTENSE/UNIVERSITIES OF MADRID, COMPLUTENSE UNIVERSITY, MADRID

The Complutense University of Madrid, (Latin: Universitas Complutensis) is a public research university located in Madrid, and one of the oldest universities in the world. The university enrolls over 86,000 students, and consistently ranks as one of the top universities in Spain. 
In recent years, the roster of alumni comprises winners of the Nobel Prize (7), Prince of Asturias Awards (18), Miguel de Cervantes Prize (7), as well as European Commissioners, Presidents of the EU Parliament, European Council Secretary General, ECB Executive Board members, NATO Secretary General, UNESCO Director General, IMF Managing Director, and Heads of State.

Metro Ciudad Universitaria by Pablo Arias López, en Flickr

Portadores de la Antorcha. Plaza de Ramón y Cajal. Ciudad Universitaria. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, en Flickr

España Madrid Univ Complutense 07 024 by Jesús Lau, en Flickr

Camilo José Cela. Jardines de las Facultades de Derecho y Filosofía y Letras. Universidad Complutense. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, en Flickr

UNED by Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr

Reloj de sol de Ingenieros Agrónomos. Av. Arco de la Victoria. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, en Flickr

Reloj de sol de la ETS de Ingenieros Agrónomos. Ciudad Universitaria. Av. Complutense. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, en Flickr

Vientos oscuros sobre el Presidio by Imrishale, en Flickr

Facultad de Geológicas. Ciudad Universitaria. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, en Flickr

00 Facultad Farmacia Amp. Jav. Fresneda & Jav. Sanjuan 2006. 2592 by Javier, en Flickr

12 Facultad Farmacia Amp. Jav. Fresneda & Jav. Sanjuan 2006. 2576 by Javier, en Flickr

Facultad de Medicina. Universidad Complutense. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, en Flickr

MADRID_060315_MXALX_112 by PromoMadrid, en Flickr

Historia by Álvaro Hurtado, en Flickr

Facultad de Filología. Edificio B. Plaza Profesor Aranguren. Universidad Complutense. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNIVERSIDADES DE MADRID, UNIVERSIDAD DE ALCALÁ/UNIVERSITIES OF MADRID, ALCALÁ UNIVERSITY, ALCALÁ DE HENARES CITY

The University of Alcalá is a public university located in Alcalá de Henares, a city 35 km northeast of Madrid in Spain and also the third-largest city of the region. It was founded in 1293 as a Studium Generale for the public, and was refounded in 1977. The University of Alcalá is especially renowned in the Spanish-speaking world for its annual presentation of the highly prestigious Cervantes Prize. The University currently enrolls 28,336 students.
One of the university's campuses, located in the city center, is housed partly in historic buildings which were once used by the Complutense University, which was located in Alcalá from its mediaeval origins until it was moved to Madrid in 1836.

0260-Alcalá de Henares-Madrid by Pedro Garcia, en Flickr

Universidad de Alcalá de Henares by Ricardo Nieto, en Flickr

Alcalá de Henares, Patio de San Diego. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr

Alcalá de Henares (Madrid) - Capilla de San Ildefonso by Alejandro, en Flickr

Un Edificio de la Universidad de Alcalá de Henares P1040853 by cmramirezl, en Flickr

0241-Alcalá de Henares-Madrid by Pedro Garcia, en Flickr

Patio Universidad.Alcala de Henares by LUIS MIGUEL PRIETO, en Flickr

School of Architecture by Pablo Cabeza García, en Flickr

000193 - Alcalá de Henares by M.Peinado, en Flickr

000194 - Alcalá de Henares by M.Peinado, en Flickr

003429 - Alcalá de Henares by M.Peinado, en Flickr

003464 - Alcalá de Henares by M.Peinado, en Flickr

Claustro del Colegio Mayor de San Ildefonso by Pablo Cabeza García, en Flickr

ALCALA DE HENARES EDIFICIOS UNIVERSITARIOS /MADRID by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr

Fachada de la Universidad, Alcalá de Henares. by Neilsmultiusos, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNIVERSIDADES DE MADRID, UNIVERSIDAD AUTÓNOMA/UNIVERSITIES OF MADRID, AUTONOMOUS UNIVERSITY, MADRID

The Autonomous University of Madrid (Spanish: Universidad Autónoma de Madrid; UAM) is a Spanish public university established in 1968. It is located in northern Madrid; its main campus, Cantoblanco, is located near the cities of Alcobendas, San Sebastián de los Reyes and Tres Cantos.
Throughout its history, the UAM has been one of Spain's most prominent higher education institutions, being ranked first amongst Spanish universities by the El Mundo University Supplement, by The Times Higher Education Supplement, and by the Academic Ranking of World Universities yearly published by Shanghai Jiao Tong University.

RSM-Estacion_Cantoblanco_Universidad by RaúlSM, en Flickr

Cantoblanco Universidad by Attila Németh, en Flickr

04 Plaza Mayor Universidad Autónoma de Madrid Javier Fresneda y Javier Sanjuán (MTM) 25662 by Javier, en Flickr

04 Plaza Mayor Universidad Autónoma de Madrid Javier Fresneda y Javier Sanjuán (MTM) 25712 by Javier, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor Universidad Autónoma de Madrid Javier Fresneda y Javier Sanjuán (MTM) 25829 by Javier, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor Univers. Aut. Madrid Javier Fresneda Javier Sanjuán (MTM) 27911 by Javier, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor Universidad Autónoma de Madrid Javier Fresneda y Javier Sanjuán (MTM) 25842 by Javier, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor Universidad Autónoma de Madrid Javier Fresneda y Javier Sanjuán (MTM) 25893 by Javier, en Flickr

20 Plaza Mayor Universidad Autónoma de Madrid Javier Fresneda y Javier Sanjuán (MTM) 25737 by Javier, en Flickr

01 Plaza Mayor Univers. Aut. Madrid Javier Fresneda Javier Sanjuán (MTM) 27852 by Javier, en Flickr

01 Plaza Mayor Universidad Autónoma de Madrid Javier Fresneda y Javier Sanjuán (MTM) 25875 by Javier, en Flickr

Campus UAM by Universidad Autónoma de Madrid, en Flickr

Campus UAM by Universidad Autónoma de Madrid, en Flickr

Campus UAM by Universidad Autónoma de Madrid, en Flickr

UAM - Madrid by angulillo, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PARQUES DEL AREA METROPOLITANA DE MADRID/PARKS OF METROPOLITAN AREA OF MADRID, MADRID

A vision, not exhaustive, of parks of some of the cities of the Metropolitan Area of Madrid

Parque Colón/Colón Park - Majadahonda city

Parque de Majadahonda by Julio Garcia-Morales Díaz-Parreño, en Flickr

Parque de la Alhóndiga/Alhondiga Park - Getafe city

Parque Alhondiga by Stanis Nikolaev, en Flickr

Parque Central/Central Park - Tres Cantos city

Otoño en la ciudad by Santiago González, en Flickr

Parque del Soto y Parque de Liana/The Soto Park and Park of Liana - Móstoles city

Parque del Soto, Móstoles by paloma.dm, en Flickr

IMGP5906 by PortaldelSur ES, en Flickr

Jardines Reales/Royal Gardens - San Lorenzo de El Escorial city

Jardines reales II by Eric López Contini, en Flickr

Real Jardín Botánico Juan Carlos I/Royal Botanic Garden - Alcalá de Henares city

009579 - Alcalá de Henares by M.Peinado, en Flickr

Parque La Vega/The Vega Park - Alcobendas city

IMG00024 by gallegodamian, en Flickr

Parque Loranca/Loranca Park - Fuenlabrada city

Loranca - Lago by David Martínez Gómez, en Flickr

Parque París/Paris Park - Las Rozas de Madrid city

Las Rozas de Madrid. Parque París (mediados de octubre) by Fco. Javier García, en Flickr

Parque Polvoranca/Polvoranca Park - Alcorcón city

Parque Polvoranca. by Vicente García martin, en Flickr

Laguna de Mari Pascuala en el Parque de Polvoranca (Alcorcón, Madrid, España) by Daniel Gonzalez, en Flickr

Parque de la Marina/The Marina Park - San Sebastián de los Reyes city

Cultura Urbana 2008 by Santos Diaz, en Flickr

Parque de las Comunidades/The Comunidades Park - Parla city

parque de las comunidades by roberto romero salgado, en Flickr

Parque Europa/Europa Park - Torrejón de Ardoz city

Parque Europa at night (Brandenburg Gate) / Parque Europa de noche (Puerta de Brandenburgo) by Trensamiro, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALGUNAS PEQUEÑAS CIUDADES DEL ÁREA METROPOLITANA - 1) ARANJUEZ/SOME SMALL CITIES IN THE METROPOLITAN AREA - 1) ARANJUEZ, MADRID

Once we have seen the 10 large cities of the Metropolitan Area of Madrid, we will now see some of the most representative small cities and begin with the historic Aranjuez, that city of the "Concierto de Aranjuez" and 
"Aranjuez, Mon amour"


Aranjuez by José Luis Vega, en Flickr

Aranjuez, Palacio. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr

Aranjuez - Palacio Real by David Martínez Gómez, en Flickr

PALACIO REAL DE ARANJUEZ - JARDIN CHINESCO . JARDINES DEL PRINCIPE- MADRID 037 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr

#1626 L'Illa II by Joanot, en Flickr

Aranjuez. Una de las fuentes del Palacio. by Caty, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de Alpajés by Luis Garcia Jurado-Centurión, en Flickr

Aranjuez a caballo by Moncho Lojo, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calle de la Reina by Carmen Dominguez, en Flickr

Arcos de Aranjuez by Sagrario Gallego, en Flickr

Aranjuez by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Fuente de la Mariblanca al atardecer by Gusjer, en Flickr

Plaza de San Antonio (Aranjuez) by Jesús Amodia, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Ricardo_Ricote (Mar 23, 2014)

El Real Jardín Botánico de Madrid - Madrid Dealers


El Real Jardín Botánico de Madrid lleva casi tres siglos dedicados a promover el conocimiento y la conservación de las plantas.




madriddealers.es


----------



## Joe Madrid (Jun 15, 2020)

El mítico Hipódromo de la Zarzuela: 


















Hipódromo de la Zarzuela (Madrid) - Madrid Dealers


A menos de 8 kilómetros de Madrid tenemos el Hipódromo de la Zarzuela. Una joya diseñada por Carlos Arniches Moltó, Martín Domínguez y Eduardo Torroja.




madriddealers.es


----------

